# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  فـورى: بررسى تاثير معدل در كميسيون آموزش به دو هفته ديگر موكول شد

## AminSD

*ابطحی در گفتگو با مهر مطرح کرد؛*

*پاسخگویی بطحائی به نمایندگان در کمیسیون آموزش*



عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات از حضور وزیر آموزش و پرورش در جلسه این کمیسیون برای پاسخگویی به سوالات نمایندگان خبر داد.محمد جواد ابطحی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر درباره جلسه عصر امروز کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات اظهارداشت: وزیر آموزش و پرورش جهت پاسخگویی به سوالات نمایندگان، در این جلسه حضور یافت.
وی ادامه داد: محتوای سوالات نمایندگان درباره مسائلی چون عدم اجرای موتون به زبان محلی اقوام در برخی از مناطق کشور، انتصابات نابجا در برخی از بخش های این وزارتخانه و همچنین اجرای خاموش سند ۲۰۳۰ مطرح شد.
عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات تصریح کرد: بطحایی درباره اجرای سند ۲۰۳۰ بیان کرد که با هرگونه اجرای این سند، برخورد شده است و این رویه را ادامه می دهیم و به وی برای این موضوع مهلت داده شد تا دو ماه آینده گزارش دیگری را به ما ارائه دهد.
ابطحی با اشاره به بررسی طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها در این جلسه، گفت: این طرح به دنبال آن است که تاثیر معدل دانش آموزان بر کنکور تا ۳۰ درصد افزایش یابد و از این طریق بسترهای لازم برای حذف کنکور فراهم شود.
وی خاطرنشان کرد: *این طرح جنجال زیادی به پا کرد و قرار شد تا ۲ هفته مسکوت بماند و مجدداً مورد بررسی در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات قرار گیرد.*

کد خبر 4425793

----------


## AminSD

دوستان تصويب يك فوريت اين طرح كه قطعيه
الان ٥٠درصد راه رو رفتيم
اما اگر ميخوايم سريع تر به تاثير مثبت برسيم بايد دوفوريت تصويب بشه
پس بايد بيشتر فعاليت كنيم و نماينده هارو آگاه كنيم چون دوفوريت اين طرح دوسوم راى ميخواد

----------


## KingCrimson

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoEzW_Zl...=1uyoml3dl07py
66 تا نماینده کلید اول ماجرا رو روشن کردند. در رای گیری اصلی حتما تعداد نماینده های بیشتری (به احتمال زیاد حداقل بیشتر از 150) نفر رای مثبت میدن. منتها هنوز چیزی معلوم نیست.
لطفا به نماینده ها اطلاع بدین

----------


## AminSD

الان به اون ۶۶ نفر که دوفوریت رو امضا کردن دیگه نباید پیام بدیم
باید بقیه رو آگاه کنیم به این ۶۶ نفر که موافق ما هستند پیام ندین

----------


## Mohsen2

واقعا خیلی ممنون امین جان که مثل همیشه پیگیری

----------


## Mohsen2

دوستان مطمعن باشید مثبت میشه

----------


## sina_hp

*ممنون از همه.....*

----------


## KingCrimson



----------


## _evil.girl

*سلام 
دوستان عزیز لطفا علاوه بر  نماینده شهر خود به نمایندگان دیگر شهر ها نیز پیام بدهید 
*

----------


## AminSD

> واقعا خیلی ممنون امین جان که مثل همیشه پیگیری


قربانت ممنون از همه که اتحاد داشتیم و بخشی از وقتمون رو به کمپین اختصاص دادیم انشالله به نتیجه نهایی هم به زودی میرسیم

----------


## KingCrimson

نه تنها طرح رو زدن بلکه تذکر کتبی هم دادن !!! خیلی خبر خوبی هستش. دوستان به احتمال 90 درصد مثبت میشه. اصلا استرس نداشته باشین منتها برای همون 10 درصدی که ممکنه مثبت نشه لطفا به اعتراضات و اطلاع رسانی به نماینده ها ادامه بدین.

----------


## mpaarshin

.....دوستان توجه کنید.....
باید دو سوم حاضران مجلس به دو فوریتی شدن این طرح رای بدن الان هنوز دو فوریتی نشده نیاز به رای گیری داره
اگر یک فوریتی بشه تا یک سال مطرح کردنش طول میکشه و مجلس کاری واسمون نمیکنه
پس باید این طرح دو فوریتی شدنش رای بیاری 
بر شما واجب به تماسهاتون با نماینده ها ادامه بدین حضوری هم دیدار داشته باشین پیامک هم بزنید تو واتساپ یا هرجا کلا بیکار نشینید

----------


## AminSD

> .....دوستان توجه کنید.....
> باید دو سوم حاضران مجلس به دو فوریتی شدن این طرح رای بدن الان هنوز دو فوریتی نشده نیاز به رای گیری داره
> اگر یک فوریتی بشه تا یک سال مطرح کردنش طول میکشه و مجلس کاری واسمون نمیکنه
> پس باید این طرح دو فوریتی شدنش رای بیاری 
> بر شما واجب به تماسهاتون با نماینده ها ادامه بدین حضوری هم دیدار داشته باشین پیامک هم بزنید تو واتساپ یا هرجا کلا بیکار نشینید


یک فوریت هم رای بیاره میره کمیسیون اموزش که همه موافقه تاثیره مثبتن باز برمیگرده صحن

----------


## Vahid Bm

*
به امید خدا تاثیر مثبت میشه و همه داوطلبان در یک سطح کنکور میدن 
*

----------


## Dayi

ب هر حال تا در هست حاجت به دیوار نیست
فقط زنگ بزنین به اونایی ک جزو 66 نفر نیستن چون اون 66 نفر صددرصد با مان
اسمارونگا کنین اونایی ک جزو 66 نفرنیستن زنگ بزنین توضیح بدین

----------


## mpaarshin

> ب هر حال تا در هست حاجت به دیوار نیست
> فقط زنگ بزنین به اونایی ک جزو 66 نفر نیستن چون اون 66 نفر صددرصد با مان
> اسمارونگا کنین اونایی ک جزو 66 نفرنیستن زنگ بزنین توضیح بدین



اشتباه!!!!
اینکه 66 نفر فقط امضا کردن ربطی به موافقت یا مخالفت نداره این امضا فقط برای اینه که این طرح تو هیئت رئیسه مطرح بشه و همین تعداد هم براش کافیه و نیاز به امضای بیشتر نداره این رو اشتباه نگیرید

----------


## mlt

به نظرت اون175نماینده رای میدن؟


> اشتباه!!!!
> اینکه 66 نفر فقط امضا کردن ربطی به موافقت یا مخالفت نداره این امضا فقط برای اینه که این طرح تو هیئت رئیسه مطرح بشه و همین تعداد هم براش کافیه و نیاز به امضای بیشتر نداره این رو اشتباه نگیرید

----------


## sahaaaaaar

66 نفر بده؟ خوبه؟

----------


## mlt

66تا فقط برا اینه که تحویل مجلس بشه اگه چندتا نماینده امضا نکنه اصن طرح رو نمیتونن به مجلس بدن....خیلی بیشتر این حرفا موافق تاثیر مثبت هستن...حداقل150تا(شاید از 175تا چندتا پشیمون بشن)


> 66 نفر بده؟ خوبه؟

----------


## Bimehr

> 66 نفر بده؟ خوبه؟


خیلی خوبه...این فقط واسه مطرح شدنشه
برای این که طرحی مورد توجه هیئت رئیسه قرار گیرد لازم نیست از تمام نمایندگان درخواست امضا شود همین تعداد برای این که این طرح به رای گذاشته شود کافیست.
و مطمئنا هنگام رای گیری رای میاره و خدا با ماست

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

تلاش کنیم درست میشه روزی یه ربعم وقت نمیگیره

----------


## mpaarshin

> به نظرت اون175نماینده رای میدن؟



دو سوم باید رای بدن دیگه یعنی دو سوم از حاضرین مجلس که فک کنم 175 تا کم باشه البته دقیق اطلاع ندارم

----------


## mlt

منظورم اینه که 175تا چندتاشون پشیمون نشدن؟در ضمن در حالت  که مجلس کامل باشه 194تا رای میخواد


> دو سوم باید رای بدن دیگه یعنی دو سوم از حاضرین مجلس که فک کنم 175 تا کم باشه البته دقیق اطلاع ندارم

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

ن بابا 175 تا کلا نمیشن چون غیبت زیاد دارن انشالا اگه بطحایی فشار نیاره تمومه کار چون با تاثیر قطعی پول زیادی به جیب میزنن

----------


## KingCrimson

اینجور که من متوجه شدم برای مطرح شدن طرح به 50 تا رای لازمه. پس خودتون رو درگیر این 66 نفر نکنید. مهم رای گیری نهایی هست که باید دو سوم رای بیارن.
اینکه چندین نماینده کمیسون آموزش و پرورش هم به طرح اولیه رای دادن و تذکر کتبی هم نوشتن جزو نکات امیدوار کننده هستش.
تنها چیزی که باید براتون راجع به اون 66 نفر مهم باشه این هستش که به اون نماینده ها پیام ندین چون 100 درصد از ما حمایت میکنن

----------


## reza2018

> یک فوریت هم رای بیاره میره کمیسیون اموزش که همه موافقه تاثیره مثبتن باز برمیگرده صحن


بهتره که تلاشمون رو بکنیم تا دو فریت رای بیاره!

----------


## sina_hp

*شماره تلفن نمایندگان مجلس*
http://s9.picofile.com/file/83380732...DB%8C.vcf.html
دو فایل بالا حاوی شماره نمایندگان ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD


خبر خوب
سيده حميده زرآبادى از تقديم طرح دوفوريتى تاثير مثبت معدل به هيئت رئيسه مجلس شوراى اسلامى خبر داد
قاسم احمدی لاشکی نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش مجلس نیز تصویر این طرح را به همراه ۶۶ نفر از امضا کنندگان منتشر کرد
فایل پیوست 82596فایل پیوست 82597


اقا امین ایدی تلگرامت رو بده کار واجب دارم باهات*

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها فردا رای گیری نهاییه

----------


## Dayi

> اشتباه!!!!
> اینکه 66 نفر فقط امضا کردن ربطی به موافقت یا مخالفت نداره این امضا فقط برای اینه که این طرح تو هیئت رئیسه مطرح بشه و همین تعداد هم براش کافیه و نیاز به امضای بیشتر نداره این رو اشتباه نگیرید


من نگفتم نیاز ب امضای بیشتر داره. گفتم باید ب اون یکیا بیشتر توجه کرد

----------


## Green Aurora

توی پیج اقای لاشکی دیدم که بعضی بچه ها گفتن فردا رای گیری میشه و امشب زنگ بزنید و پیام بدید به نماینده ها

----------


## Green Aurora

خب دوسوم نماینده های همیشه حاضر در مجلس میشه چقدر؟؟؟

----------


## Green Aurora

هیچ وقت ۲۹۰نماینده تو مجلس حاظر نیستن و همیشه میانگین ۲۵۰ تا حاضرن.دوسوم دویست وپنجاه تا میشه چقدر؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


شماره تلفن نمایندگان مجلس
شماره_نمایندگانبه_صورت_مخا  بِ_گوشی
دو فایل بالا حاوی شماره نمایندگان ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝☝


...*

----------


## Sh_1998



----------


## AminSD

> 


دمش گرم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Sh_1998





عالی*

----------


## amir_reza

ایشالله با خبر شنیدن مثبت شدن تاثیر معدل حالمون یکم بهتر بشه :Yahoo (79):

----------


## mlt

10تا دیگه از نماینده ها رای بدن حله...ایشالله اقای لاشکی به عنوان مخالف تاثیر قطعی صحبت کنه حتما چند نفر قانع میشن

----------


## mlt

فردا رای گیری میشه؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


فردا رای گیری میشه؟


نه*

----------


## mlt

پس کی؟


> *
> 
> نه*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


پس کی؟


مشخص نیست الان فقط هر کس باید با نماینده شهر خودش صحبت کنه و ازش بخواد به طرح دوفوريتي رای بده*

----------


## saj8jad

چون طرح دو فوریتی هستش و اهمیت فراوانی داره مطابق تعریف زیر :

2.طرح ها و لوایح فوری
طرح ها ولوایح مزبور یک شوری می باشند بدین  معنا که دریک شور هم کلیات وهم جزییات مورد بحث قرار می گیرد و احیانا به  تصویب می رسد.این قسم از طرح ها و لوایح خود ممکن است به یکی از سه شکل ذیل  باشد:
الف) طرح ها و لوایح یک فوریتی
این قسم از طرح ها و لوایح پس  از تصویب فوریت ان درمجلس به کمسیون مربوطه ارجاع می شودتا خارج از نوبت  مورد بررسی قرارگیرد.(ماده116 آیین نامه داخلی مجلس)
*ب) طرح ها و لوایح  دوفوریتی
دراین  گونه طرح هاولوایح پس از تصویب دوفوریت آن بلا فاصله به طبع و توزیع ان  بین نمایندگان اقدام می شود و بیست وچهار ساعت پس ازتوزیع درمجلس مطرح می  گردد. این گونه طرح ها و لوایح به کمسیون ارجاع نمی گردد.*
ج)طرح هاولوایح سه فوریتی
دراین  قبیل طرح ها ولوایح پس ازتصویب سه فوریتی ان، مجلس در همان جلسه وارد  دستور می گردد(ماده116 آیین نامه) ونیازمند ارجاع به کمیسون  هم نیست.ضمنا  هنگامی که طرح ولوایح با قیدفوریت در دستور کار مجلس قرار بگیرد قبلا از  طرف ریس مجلس مراتب به اطلاع شورای نگهبان می رسد و شورای مزبور باید در  این جلسات حضور یابد ونظر خود راحتی المقدور وبلا فاصله پس ازآرای مجلس ویا  حد اکثرتا24 ساعت اظهار کند.(ماده86 آیین نامه داخلی مجلس)

قطع به یقین در جلسه علنی روز سه شنبه یا حداکثر در جلسه علنی روز چهارشنبه (یعین حداکثر تا 3 روز آینده) در مورد دو فوریت موضوع قطعا رأی گیری خواهد شد

----------


## sina_hp

*درود عزیزان صبح خوش
 لیستی متشکل از ۷۰ نماینده که احتمال میرود آنچنان که باید از مضرات تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی آگاه نیستند خدمت شما قرار مگیرد 
وظیفه ی همه ما هست که ابتدا دلایل مخالتمون با تاثیر قطعی خدمت ایشان عرض کنیم و سپس درخواست کنیم که به دو فوریتی بودن این طرح که به زودی در صحن علنی مجلس مطرح میشود رای دهند
لازم به ذکر هست که ممکن است برخی نمایندگان پس از چندین تماس پاسخگو نباشند اما شما بعد از یکی دو ساعت چند مرتبه تماس بگیرید و در مرحله ی بعد اگر یقین پیدا کردید که دیگر پاسخگو نیستند پیامک دهید 

دوستان همت کنید اگر دو فوریتی بودن این طرح رای بیاورد نهایتا یک هفته ای به سزمنزل مقصود خواهیم رسید وگرنه راهی چند ماهه در پیش داریم لذا از هیچ‌تلاشی دریغ نکنید*

----------


## sina_hp

*✅✅✅دلایلی که لازم هست در سخنانتون یادآور بشید:

1️⃣حتما بگید که شورای سنجش علی رغم این که برای بهبود سوابق طرح ترمیم معدل را پیشنهاد کرده اما سخنی از هزینه ی زیادی که در شرایط فعلی بر روی دوش یک خانواده وارد میشود صحبت نکرده
بگید که در سال 93 و 94 که تاثیر قطعی بود هزینه هر واحد ترمیم بین 10 تا 20 هزار تومان بود و این یعنی به فرض برای درسی مانند زیست بین 40 تا 80 هزار تومان فقط برای یک درس باید هزینه پرداخت شود

2️⃣یادآور شید که با تاثیر قطعی سوابق نه تنها استرس کنکور کم نمیشود بلکه از ابتدای سال دانش آموز نگران این خواهد بود نکند 25 صدم کم تر از رقبایش بگیرد و رقابت عقب بماند

3️⃣با قطعی کردن سوابق نه تنها مافیا کنکور منزوی نمیشوند بلکه با فروش کتب و دی وی دی هایی برای ارتقای نمره و معدل جیبشان فراخ تر میشود (اشاره مستقیم کنید به مثلا گاج که کتبی با مضمون امتحانت بیست بگیر منتشر کرده

4️⃣اشاره کنید که برای داوطلبان دیپلمه ما قبل 84 و کار و دانش که به گواه سازمان سنجش بین 60 تا 100 هزار نفر را تشکیل میدهند اصلا سوابق تحصیلی برایشان تاثیر گذار نخواهد بود و همین امر موجب میشود از دیپلمه های بعد از 84 و رشته های نظری چند قدم جلو باشند

5️⃣با یک مثال توضیح دهید که 
اگر فرضا داوطلبی در خرداد ماه97 فیزیک را 20 بگیرد و سطح امتحان آن سال آسان باشد یک ترازی را به دست می آورد اگر رقیب این فرد در خرداد سال 96 که امتحانش مثلا سخت بوده 20 بگیرد تراز بالاتری نسبت به داوطلب اولی کسب میکند حال هر دو این دو داوطلب در یک کنکور شرکت میکنند یعنی با وجود این که هر دو نمره کامل را گرفته اند اما با هم برابر نیستند 
حال سوال این جاست آیا داوطلبی که در امتحان اسان تر 20 گرفته نمیتوانسته در امتحان دشوار تر هرگز نمره 20 کسب کند

❌❌❌❌اشاره به این که سه ماه هست درگیر این موضوع هستید و استرس فراوانی را از تیر تحمل میکنید و اگر دو فوریتی بودن آن رای نیاورد چند ماه دیگر هم استرس خواهید داشت الزامی است*

----------


## sina_hp

*علیرضا رحیمی 09192405528 

حسن نوروزی 09126706130 

محمد محمودی شاه‌نشین 09121694715 

خدیجه ربیعی فرادنبه 09139789457 

محمدرضا امیرحسنخانی 09153101987 

سعید باستانی 09121055182 

حسین مقصودی 09151711827 

رمضانعلی سبحانی‌فر 09121509612 

حمید بنایی 09155129847 

هادی قوامی 09155050546 

جواد کاظم نسب (الباجی) 09161130525 


عامر کعبی 09166337496 

علی گلمرادی 99122232025 

قاسم ساعدی 09166180081 

مجید ناصری‌نژاد 09122174417 

سید راضی نوری 09161116696 

سهراب گیلانی 09126885863 

فریدون احمدی 09126074586 

سید حسن حسینی شاهرودی 09121324168 

محمدنعیم امینی فرد 09124357993

عبدالغفور ایران‌نژاد 09121112025 

احمدعلی کیخا 09155420058 

علی کرد 09151485245 

محمدرضا رضایی کوچی 09124908839 

علاءالدین خادم 09179983195 

داریوش اسماعیلی 09123874691 

حمدالله کریمی 09188143640 

محمدرضا پورابراهیمی داورانی 09124906795 

احمد محمدی انارکی 09123145893

حسین امیری خامکانی 09121481306

شهباز حسن‌پور بیگلری 09131457248 

علی اسدی کرم 09132950662 

فرهاد تجری 09181347995 

حسن سلیمانی 09199296562 

غلام‌محمد زارعی 09171412486 

عدل هاشمی پور 09128117040 

علیرضا ابراهیمی 09113734651 

اسدالله قره‌خانی آلوستانی 09128488969 

قرجه طیار 09113727058 

غلامعلی جعفرزاده ایمن‌آبادی 09111397451 

محمدحسین قربانی 09111811027 

حسن خسته‌بند 09111811205 

اسدالله عباسی 09122185823 

سید کاظم دلخوش اباتری 09111356224 

محمود شکری 09123843710 

مجید کیانپور 09121589001 

حسین نیاز آذری 09121133619 

عبدالله رضیان 09113525580 

عزت‌الله یوسفیان ملا 09122189440 

دکتر علی‌محمد شاعری 09124989540 

صفرعلی اسماعیلی 09111215682

ولی‌الله نانواکناری 09111188509

علی اکبر کریمی 09121256712 

سید مهدی مقدسی 09123372960 

محمد حسینی 09122401731 

محمدعلی پورمختار 09121591101 

محمدمهدی مفتح 09121114647

حسن لطفی 09183187480 

محمد کاظمی 09121121207 

سید ابوالفضل موسوی بیوکی 09121329956 

کمال دهقانی فیروزآبادی 09123274001 

ژرژیک ابرامیان 09121482309 

سیامک مره صدق 09121099108*

----------


## YasharUR

بقیه اش کامل برمیگرده به شما ....

اینکه چطور مخ نماینده ها رو تیلیت کنید 
اینکه چطور با اونیکه باعث ثایر قطعی شد ،اینکه با اوناییکه اینجا برای تاثیر قطعی رژه رفتن رو اعصابتون چطور با کار تون و نتیجه اش  ارتباط برقرار کنید  :Yahoo (4): 

اس ام اس بدین حضرات 

وقت رژه رفتن شماست 

شماره نماینده ها

----------


## mahmood21755

دوستان اینطور که معلومه اگه یکم همت کنیم میتونیم حداکثر تا هفته آینده خیالمون رو از بابت تاثیر معدل راحت کنیم 
من خودم امروز به 5 تا از نماینده ها پیامک زدم به پنج تاشونم تو تلگرام پیام دادم که دو تا تیک خورد ولی کسی جواب نداد

----------


## Dayi

بچه ها مجلس کی تشکیل میشه؟ امروز هست؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Dayi


بچه ها مجلس کی تشکیل میشه؟ امروز هست؟


نه تا آخر این هفته مشخص می شه*

----------


## AminSD

سلیمی:
*تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور بازی با سرنوشت دانش آموزان است
*سرویس فرهنگی
*عضو هیات رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با بیان اینکه بایستی برای کنکور ۹۸ افزایش تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور جایگزین تاثیر قطعی می‌شد، گفت: تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور بازی با سرنوشت دانش آموزان است.*



دوشنبه ۲ مهر ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۹:۴۶


[COLOR=#404040 !important]علیرضا سلیمی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت  با انتقاد از تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش در رابطه با *تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال ۹۸*، گفت: تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور زمانی قابل پذیرش است که داوطلبان از سال‌ها پیش از این امر آگاهی و اطلاع کافی داشته باشند.*افزایش تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور جایگزین تاثیر قطعی می‌شد*نماینده مردم محلات، دلیجان در مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه بهتر بود تاثیرگذاری معدل در کنکور 98 نیز مثبت بود اما میزان آن افزایش پیدا می‌کرد، افزود: تصمیمات این چنینی در آینده داوطلبان تاثیرات نامطلوبی دارد؛ براساس تصمیم شواری سنجش و پذیرش اعمال تاثیر قطعی 30 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور 98 نهایی شد اما پس از اعتراضات داوطلبان این درصد به 20 درصد کاهش پیدا کرد داوطلبان با این رفتارها  دچار سردرگمی شده و اضطراب و استرس آزمون برای آنها دو چندان می‌شود.*با وجود تنوع مدارس نمی‌توان تاثیر قطعی معدل را امری در راستای برقراری عدالت آموزشی دانست در حال حاضر 18 نوع مدرسه در کشور وجود دارد مسلما دانش‌آموزانی که شهریه چند میلیونی پرداخت می‌کنند از کیفیت آموزشی بهتری برخوردارند بنابراین نمی‌توان سابقه تحصیلی او را با سایر دانش‌آموزان مقایسه کرد*وی بیان کرد: با وجود تنوع مدارس نمی‌توان تاثیر قطعی معدل را امری در راستای برقراری عدالت آموزشی دانست در حال حاضر 18 نوع مدرسه در کشور وجود دارد مسلما دانش‌آموزانی که شهریه چند میلیونی پرداخت می‌کنند از کیفیت آموزشی بهتری برخوردارند بنابراین نمی‌توان سابقه تحصیلی او را با سایر دانش‌آموزان مقایسه کرد.*تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور باعث آسیب به دانش‌آموزان مناطق محروم می‌شود*سلیمی با بیان اینکه تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور باعث آسیب به دانش‌آموزان مناطق محروم می‌شود، اظهار کرد: تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور باید به تدریج و با آمادگی قبلی صورت گیرد تصمیمات دفعتی ثمره‌ای جز سرگردانی و اضطراب برای دانش‌آموزان ندارد.*برگزاری امتحات استاندارد در گرو داشتن بانک سوالات استاندارد*این نماینده مردم در مجلس در توضیح برخی ادعاهای آموزش و پرورش مبنی بر استاندارد بودن امتحانات نهایی، خاطرنشان کرد: تا زمانی که بانک سوالات امتحانی وجود نداشته باشد نمی‌توان ادعایی مبنی بر استاندارد بودن امتحانات نهایی داشت در حال حاضر سوالات بنا به سلیقه افراد طراحی می‌شود.*زیرساخت‌های لازم برای برگزاری آزمون نهایی استاندارد فراهم نشده*عضو هیات رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس تاکید کرد: تاکنون زیرساخت‌های لازم برای برگزاری آزمون نهایی استاندارد فراهم نشده و تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور بازی با سرنوشت دانش آموزان است./پایان پیام 

[/COLOR]

----------


## Green Aurora

من استرس اینو دارم که رای نیاره.اگر رای دوسوم نیاورد چکارکنیم؟؟؟ لابد باید کمپین کسانی که در کنکور نود و چهار با معدل پایین قبول شدند راه بندازیم....  :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Green Aurora

واقعا تاحالا به این طرف قضیه فکر کردید؟ من که شبا از فکر خوابم نمیبره.. اصلا اسایش روانی ندارم  :Yahoo (19): ((((((( بطحایی تو روح بابات

----------


## phzed

> واقعا تاحالا به این طرف قضیه فکر کردید؟ من که شبا از فکر خوابم نمیبره.. اصلا اسایش روانی ندارم ((((((( بطحایی تو روح بابات


نگو حاجی نگو تمام تنم میلرزه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> بچه ها مجلس کی تشکیل میشه؟ امروز هست؟


خیر امروز جلسه ای نیست 
فردا سه شنبه صبح + چهارشنبه صبح جلسه علنی تشکیل خواهد شد

----------


## Hellion

تاثیر مثبت می نشود

----------


## Sanaz18

زیست شناسی97100, [24.09.18 11:07]
تاثیر قطعی حتی اگر۱%هم باشه ظلم واقعیه
اینکه اموزش و پرورش پول نداره حقوق معلماش بده رو نباید با ترمیم معدل جبران کنه(اگر مدعی میشن که برای پول نیست ترمیم معدل رایگان اعلام کنن)
یک مثال ساده میزنم
کل استان ایلام منطقه۳
چطوراون فردی که در روستاهای مهران و دهلران در نهایت فقر و محرومیت و با معلما نه چندان مطرح درس میخونه باید سوابقش با مدارس سمپاد مرکز شهر ایلام برابر باشه و هردوجز منطقه۳محسوب بشن؟
نه تنها ایلام بلکه تمام استان های مرزی این مشکلات دارن اصلا راه دور نریم همین تهران بگیم
کسی که در مدارس دولتی جنوب شهر تهران درس میخونه با کسی که تو شمال تهران مدارس غیر انتفاعی میخونه برابرن؟اگر نه پس چرا هردو مننطقه۱هستتن
این سوالیه که نه وزیر اموزش،و پرورش نه هیچ مسولی حاضر به پاسخگوییش نیست چون بچه هااونا هیچ وقت طعم تلخ فقر و محرومیت و کار کردن برای تهیه کتاب نچشیدن اونم در سن ۱۵سالگی و شرایط همه مطابق شرایط خودشون در نظر میگیرن
مسولانی که صب تاشب در هر خطبه میگویند ما پیرو امام خمینی هستیم چرا وقتی این جمله میزان رای ملت است رو نادیده میگیرن و نظر۸۵%داوطلب مخالف تاثیر قطعی نمیبینن؟
این چه عدالتیه که بیشتر از۸۵%خواهان تاثیر مثبت معدل هستن ولی مسولان خواهان تاثیر قطعی؟
لطفا نمایندگان مجلس این استرس وحشتناک که دامن گیر بچه ها شده با رای دادن به تاثیر مثبت بردارن
هرنماینده مجلس بزرگواری که این پیام میبینه فکر نکنه این تلاش برای تاثیر مثبت  کار مافیاس بخدا قسم۸۵%داوطلبان کنکور مافیا نیستن مافیا اونایی هستن که الان دارن کتاب ترمیم معدل و امتحان نهایی میفروشن
 @zist97100

زیست شناسی97100, [24.09.18 11:09]
[In reply to زیست شناسی97100]
تک تک دوستان این پیام بدون ایدی کانال برای نمایندگان شهراشون و حتی شهرا دیگ بفرستین و درخواست کنید به دو فوریت طرح تاثیر مثبت معدل (دو سوم اعضا باید رای بدن)رای بدن
درستون بخونید روزی ۱۵مین هم اینستا واتس اپ تلگرام و هر راه ارتباطی بود به  نمایندگان شهرتون و شهرا دیگه  ارسال کنید تا به امید خدا تاثیر مثبت بشه @zist97100
این پخش کنید ی کانال گذاشت

----------


## M..

مجلس چیشدبالاخره؟
تشکیل نشد؟

----------


## saj8jad

> واقعا تاحالا به این طرف قضیه فکر کردید؟ من که شبا از فکر خوابم نمیبره.. اصلا اسایش روانی ندارم ((((((( بطحایی تو روح بابات


نگران نباش گرامی
تاریخ به افتخار این مادون حیوانات ایستاده خواهد **** 
ننگ ابدی بر این جماعت مغز فندوقی

----------


## mahmood21755

بچه هاب ریدتو

----------


## mahmood21755

دوستان این یک هفته رو حداقل روزی 15 رقیقه پیام بفرستید انشالله نتیجه میگریم اگرم که نشد اشکالی نداره میریم برای ترمیم معدل کاری که همه میکنند

----------


## aminsky72

دوستان یکی از موافقان سرسخت تاثیر قطعی معدل ایشون هستن*محمدمهدی زاهدی
این هم لینک خبرش:**http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/403248/%...D9%88%D8%B1-98*

----------


## Green Aurora

> دوستان این یک هفته رو حداقل روزی 15 رقیقه پیام بفرستید انشالله نتیجه میگریم اگرم که نشد اشکالی نداره میریم برای ترمیم معدل کاری که همه میکنند


یعنی چه ترمیم شرکت میکنیم.منکه پول ترمیم ندارم دوم هم اینکه بیست هم بشیم برای رتبه ی زیر بیست هزار فاقد تاثیره..
یعنی کلا معلق میشیم در هوا..بدبخت میشیم

----------


## Green Aurora

> دوستان یکی از موافقان سرسخت تاثیر قطعی معدل ایشون هستن*محمدمهدی زاهدی
> این هم لینک خبرش:http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/403248/%...D9%88%D8%B1-98*


اینا جیبشون پر شده هار شدن دارن برای ما واق واق میکنن

----------


## مینووو

❌❌❌❌دوستان همگی باید تماس بگیریم، آخرای کاریم و تمام تلاش این یکی دو روز پایانیمون خیلی مهمه پس کسی تنبلی نکنه خودتون پدر مادرای محترمون تماس بگیرین همگی❌❌❌❌❌❌❌❌❌ با تماس یا با پیامک کنار نکشید هم تماس بگیرید هم پیامک بدید هم تو واتس اپ پیام بدید

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> دوستان یکی از موافقان سرسخت تاثیر قطعی معدل ایشون هستن*محمدمهدی زاهدی
> این هم لینک خبرش:**ردپای مافیای کنکور در کاهش تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور 98 :: خبرگزاری خانه ملت*


اینکه پیر هم هست..الهی آه ماها بگیردت تا فردا کنار حوریهای جهنمی باشی اونا حسابتو برسن....تو تصمیم گیری مجلس دخالت نکنی پیر خرفت..آخه این مغز نداره؟؟؟؟ یارووووو ماهم دوست داریم کنکور نباشه ولی مگه عدالت آموزشی و زیرسازهای لازم هست که قطعی کنن؟؟؟ کرمان دانش آموز نداره بزنن فک اینو پایین بیارن؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dayi

> مجلس چیشدبالاخره؟
> تشکیل نشد؟


تو بخای برات میرم مجلسو تشکیل میدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## arshaa

از کجاتون در میارید این طرح واسه تصویب و اصلاح  دو سوم رای میخواد؟
اگر طرحی جزو اسناد بالادستی کشور باشه(قانون اساسی،قانون برنامه توسعه و...) برای تصویب اصلاحیه ش  نیازمند سه چهرم ارا و اگر طرحی بر خلاف مفاد این طرح ها بخواد تصویب بشه نیازمند دو سوم ارا هست مثلا سهمیه کنکور ایثارگران چون اصلاحیه ش باعث میشه قبولی روزانه ایثارگرا کم بشه و به دانشگاه های پولی مثله ازاد اضافه بشه و دولت باید پول شهریه اینارو بده
این موضوع برخلاف برنامه ششم تشخیص داده شد که در اون اومده ؛مجلس مباید با طرح هاش بار اضافی مالی خارج از ردیف بودجه روی دولت بذاره
خلاصه اینکه این طرح اصلاح ماده واحده قانون سنجش و پدیرش (تاثیر معدل) نیازمند ۵۰ درصد ارا هست

----------


## Narvan

کشتن ما رو با این کنکورشون...
کی میشه ما از این سد کنکور رد شیم بریم
فعلا که نظام آموزشیمون به نفع این ابتداییاست
نمره رو که براشون برداشتن که مبادا بچه ها استرس نمره داشته باشن
دیگه مشق شبم که ندارن... نمیدونم اسمشو یه چیز جدید گذاشتن مسخره ها..
اصن مدرسه نیست که اینا میرن مهدکودکه...
بابا مام یه زمانی مث اینا بودیم کجا این همه بهمون اهمیت میدادن
حالا ببینید برای یه درخواست کوچیک باید چه این در اون دری بزنیم تازه آیا بشه آیا نشه

----------


## sina_hp

*احمدی لاشکی خبر داد:
طرح جدید نمایندگان برای حذف کنکور/ تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور تب نمره‌گرایی را گسترش می‌دهد
سرویس فرهنگی
نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی از طرح جدید نمایندگان برای حذف کنکور خبر داد و تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور را عاملی برای گسترش تب نمره‌گرایی در کشور دانست.
دوشنبه ۲ مهر ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۱۳:۰۶
قاسم احمدی لاشکی در غرفه خبرگزاری خانه ملت در نمایشگاه مطبوعات
قاسم احمدی لاشکی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش در رابطه با تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال ۹۸، گفت: این تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش گامی در راستای اجرای قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو و حذف کنکور است اما به شرطه‌ها و شروطه‌ها.

نماینده مردم نوشهر و چالوس در مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی معدل در کنکور به مثابه ساخت ماشین آخرین مدل بدون وجود جاده است در واقع باید دید سوابق تحصیلی استاندارد که از آن برای تاثیر قطعی استفاده می‌شود چگونه به دست می‌آید؟

وی بیان کرد: براساس تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش در کنکور 98 نمرات امتحان نهایی پایه دوازدهم تاثیر قطعی دارد اما وضصعیت داوطلبان پشت کنکوری که هنگام امتحانات نهایی از این گونه تصمیمات اطلاعی نداشتند چه می‌شود؟

در برگزاری امتحانات نهایی عدالت رعایت نمی‌شود

عضو فراکسیون میراث فرهنگی، گردشگری و صنایع دستی مجلس با بیان اینکه آزمون‌های نهایی به صورت استاندارد برگزار نمی‌شود، عنوان کرد: قرنطینه سوالات و سلامت امتحانات در کل ایران تضمین نشده است؛ آیا تصحیح برگه‌های امتحانی در کل کشور با یک نظر و ایده انجام می‌گیرد؟ به دلیل تفاوت در تصحیح‌کننده برگه سوالات، قطعا بین نمره دانش‌آموزی که در کردستان است با نمره دانش‌آموز مازندرانی 0.25 یا 0.5 نمره تبعیض دارد بنابراین عدالت رعایت نمی‌شود.

احمدی با بیان اینکه طرح تاثیر قطعی 20 درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال ۹۸ اشکالات بسیاری دارد، اضافه کرد: در صورتی که آزمون‌ها و نحوه تصحیح برگه‌ها استاندارد باشد، امکانات در سراسر کشور به صورت یکسان توزیع شود و سوالات امتحان نهایی لو نرود، می‌توان ادعا کرد جایگزین مناسبی برای کنکور پیدا کرده‌ایم.

حذف کنکور در گرو پیدا کردن جایگزین مناسب است

عضو فراکسیون مستقلین مجلس با بیان اینکه درحال حاضر مردم به سازمان سنجش اعتماد دارند، ادامه داد: بایستی در ابتدا جایگزین مناسبی برای کنکور پیدا کرد سپس تاثیر قطعی سوابق تحصیلی را اعمال کرد.

چه کسی صحت و سلامت برگزاری امتحانات نهایی در سراسر کشور را تضمین می‌کند؟

احمدی در پاسخ به اینکه برای مناطق محروم سهمیه در نظر گرفته می‌شود بنابراین تاحدودی عدالت آموزشی برقرار می‌گردد، توضیح داد: علیرغم اینکه سهمیه برای داطلبان مناطق محروم در نظر گرفته می‌شود اما آیا می‌توان صحت و سلامت برگزاری امتحانات را در سراسر کشور تضمین کرد؟

اعمال تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور نیازمند همفکری و اقدامات کارشناسی است

این نماینده مردم در مجلس با بیان اینکه اعمال تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور نیازمند همفکری، اقدامات کارشناسی و... است، عنوان کرد: اگرچه آموزش و پرورش نحوه ارسال سوالات امتحانی را اینترنتی کرده است اما آیا این امکان در تمامی مناطق ایران و روستاهای دوردست نیز وجود دارد.

تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور تب نمره‌گرایی را در کشور گسترش می‌دهد، ترمیم معدل به فعالیت موسسات آموزشی دامن می‌زند و اعتراضات داوطلبان را افزایش می‌دهد
وی بابیان اینکه تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور تب نمره‌گرایی را در کشور گسترش می‌دهد، تاکید کرد: ترمیم معدل به فعالیت موسسات آموزشی دامن می‌زند و اعتراضات داوطلبان را افزایش می‌دهد.

طرح جدید نمایندگان برای حذف کنکور

نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در پایان افزود: برای رفع این مشکلات و توجه به مطالبات و خواسته‌های داوطلبان نمایندگان مجلس در حال تهیه طرحی جدید برای حذف کنکور هستند./

پایان پیام*

----------


## sina_hp

*طرح جدید نمایندگان ☝☝☝☝☝☝☝*

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط It is POSSIBLE


کشتن مارو با این طرحاشون، بابا بذارین همینی که هست بمونه دیگه، کسی مجبورتون کرده هر روز گند بزنین به همه چی؟


کار لاشکی درسته هر طرحی بده باعث ميشه طرح قطعی لغو شه*

----------


## reza2018

اگه هم قرار بر حذف کنکور باشه حداقل سال 98 این اتفاق نمیفته خیالتون راحت

----------


## Vahid Bm

> اگه هم قرار بر حذف کنکور باشه حداقل سال 98 این اتفاق نمیفته خیالتون راحت


آره 
سال 98 همین هست 
فقط تاثیر مثبت میشه یا نه بحث روی این هستش امسال 
اون طرحی هم که گفته قطعا اصولی و حساب شده برای سال های اینده خواهد بود که گمون نکنم حتی سال بعد هم بشه اون رو هم اجرا کرد .

----------


## Mysterious

من زنگ زدم‌نماینده شهرمون 
به سختی جواب داد ولی گف با آقای احمدی هماهنگه و رای به طرح دوفوریتی میده :Yahoo (6):

----------


## sina_hp

*قاسم احمدی لاشکی اظهار داشت: طرح مجلس به نوعی اصلاحیه است بر آخرین مصوبه مجلس شورای اسلامی که در ۲۶ اردیبهشت ۹۵ به تصویب رسیده بود. البته پیش از آن مصوباتی در سال های ۸۶ و ۹۲ نیز داشتیم اما این طرح جدید، مصوبه آخر را اصلاح می کند.

وی گفت: جزئیات طرح این است که تا زمانی که در سه پایه ۱۰، ۱۱ و ۱۲ در مقطع متوسطه دوم امتحانات نهایی برگزار نشود، سوابق تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان به صورت مثبت درنظر گرفته شود. از تاریخی که امتحانات نهایی و استاندارد برای این سه پایه برگزار شود، می توان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی را به صورت قطعی درنظر گرفت.

نماینده مردم نوشهر و چالوس در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: طرح مراحل نهایی اش را طی می کند و به زودی به هیات رئیسه مجلس و اداره کل قوانین مجلس شورای اسلامی ارائه می شود و پس از کنترل نهایی، این طرح با دو فوریت به صحن علنی مجلس می رود.

نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: ما با حذف کنکور موافق هستیم. کنکور را موضوع خوبی برای کشور نمی دانیم و علاقمند هستیم که حذف شود اما برخورد احساسی با این موضوع را نمی پسندیم و تا جایگزین مناسب برای کنکور نداشته باشیم حذف اش را به هیچ عنوان عاقلانه نمی دانیم.

وی افزود: سالی نزدیک به یک میلیون نفر با یکدیگر در کنکور رقابت می کنند و ما در نهایت افراد را بر اساس میزان دانسته هایشان در مراکز آموزش عالی توزیع می کنیم. ولی اگر قرار باشد صرف سوابق تحصیلی را حساب کنیم آیا سوابق تحصیلی در حال حاضر موجود است؟ در حالی که این سوابق موجود نیست.

احمدی لاشکی گفت: امسال اولین سالی است که نظام جدید آموزش پرورش (سیستم ۶-۳-۳) آمده و کامل شده است. دوره متوسطه سه پایه دارد پایه ۱۰، پایه ۱۱ و پایه ۱۲. در همین زمان حتی یک درس برای سوابق تحصیلی این دانش آموزان وجود ندارد. تازه قرار است خردادماه امتحان نهایی برای یک سری دروس در پایه ۱۲ برگزار شود.

وی اضافه کرد: آیا امتحانات استاندارد خواهد بود؟، آیا سلامت امتحانات تامین خواهد شد؟ آیا در این امتحانات نحوه تصحیح اوراق به صورت یکنواخت خواهد بود؟ بنابراین باید اشکالات را مورد توجه قرار دهیم. اینکه تاثیر را قطعی لحاظ کنیم برای دانش آموزان کار عاقلانه ای نیست.

منبع: مهر*

----------


## sina_hp

*جزئیات طرح ☝☝☝☝*

----------


## AminSD

> *قاسم احمدی لاشکی اظهار داشت: طرح مجلس به نوعی اصلاحیه است بر آخرین مصوبه مجلس شورای اسلامی که در ۲۶ اردیبهشت ۹۵ به تصویب رسیده بود. البته پیش از آن مصوباتی در سال های ۸۶ و ۹۲ نیز داشتیم اما این طرح جدید، مصوبه آخر را اصلاح می کند.
> 
> وی گفت: جزئیات طرح این است که تا زمانی که در سه پایه ۱۰، ۱۱ و ۱۲ در مقطع متوسطه دوم امتحانات نهایی برگزار نشود، سوابق تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان به صورت مثبت درنظر گرفته شود. از تاریخی که امتحانات نهایی و استاندارد برای این سه پایه برگزار شود، می توان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی را به صورت قطعی درنظر گرفت.
> 
> نماینده مردم نوشهر و چالوس در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: طرح مراحل نهایی اش را طی می کند و به زودی به هیات رئیسه مجلس و اداره کل قوانین مجلس شورای اسلامی ارائه می شود و پس از کنترل نهایی، این طرح با دو فوریت به صحن علنی مجلس می رود.
> 
> نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: ما با حذف کنکور موافق هستیم. کنکور را موضوع خوبی برای کشور نمی دانیم و علاقمند هستیم که حذف شود اما برخورد احساسی با این موضوع را نمی پسندیم و تا جایگزین مناسب برای کنکور نداشته باشیم حذف اش را به هیچ عنوان عاقلانه نمی دانیم.
> 
> وی افزود: سالی نزدیک به یک میلیون نفر با یکدیگر در کنکور رقابت می کنند و ما در نهایت افراد را بر اساس میزان دانسته هایشان در مراکز آموزش عالی توزیع می کنیم. ولی اگر قرار باشد صرف سوابق تحصیلی را حساب کنیم آیا سوابق تحصیلی در حال حاضر موجود است؟ در حالی که این سوابق موجود نیست.
> ...


همه نماينده ها به اين طرح (*جزئیات طرح این است که تا زمانی که در سه پایه ۱۰، ۱۱ و ۱۲ در مقطع متوسطه دوم امتحانات نهایی برگزار نشود، سوابق تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان به صورت مثبت درنظر گرفته شود. از تاریخی که امتحانات نهایی و استاندارد برای این سه پایه برگزار شود، می توان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی را به صورت قطعی درنظر گرفت.)* راى ميدن مطمئن باشيد

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



همه نماينده ها به اين طرح (جزئیات طرح این است که تا زمانی که در سه پایه ۱۰، ۱۱ و ۱۲ در مقطع متوسطه دوم امتحانات نهایی برگزار نشود، سوابق تحصیلی برای دانش آموزان به صورت مثبت درنظر گرفته شود. از تاریخی که امتحانات نهایی و استاندارد برای این سه پایه برگزار شود، می توان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی را به صورت قطعی درنظر گرفت.) راى ميدن مطمئن باشيد



مخالف زیاد هست چون از طرف مافیا ساپورت میشن*

----------


## mlt

این که گفت طرح دادیم الان میگه هنوز ندادیم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


این که گفت طرح دادیم الان میگه هنوز ندادیم


به زودي میده هنوز کار داره*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> فایل پیوست 82603


دمش گرم خدایی ...سابقه نداشته استان ما یه نماینده خفن مثل این داشته باشه
 منم بهش پیام دادم اونم دو بار که  گفت چشم پیگیرشم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaAhmadi


دمش گرم خدایی ...سابقه نداشته استان ما یه نماینده خفن مثل این داشته باشه
 منم بهش پیام دادم اونم دو بار که  گفت چشم پیگیرشم


آدم خوبی هست*

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> *
> 
> مخالف زیاد هست چون از طرف مافیا ساپورت میشن*


یا ابالفضل...یعنی اون 175 نفر ممکنه نظرشون برگرده؟؟ اگه برگرده که خیلی بی وجودن..درآمدشون از مجلس کمه که به پول حرام این مافیا طمع دارن!!؟ :\

----------


## sahaaaaaar

شماره این آقای زاهدی نماینده کرمان: 09128103806
لطفا همه کسانی که این تاپیک رو میبینند با احترام بهشون یا پیامک بدن یا تماس بگیرن..من چندتا پیامک زدم خودم...اگه از کرمانی های عزیز اینجا هستن تو رو خدا برید باهاش صحبت کنید

----------


## DR._.ALI

دمشون گرم خداییش من از اولم گفتم امیدوارم تأثیر معدلو شورای سنجش قطعی کنه تا از اونطرف بره مجلس کلکش واسه همیشه کنده شه و همیشه مثبت شه یه سریا خورده گرفتن با وجود اینکه معدل خودم پونزده و خورده ایه.باور کنید اگه الان مثبت میکرد شورای سنجش بازم سال دیگه اینهمه مسخره بازی واسه معدل به وجود میومد .الان دیگه با این طرح حداقل تا 5 سال دیگه همه خیالشون راحته که تأثیر معدل مثبته و حالاحالاها اموزش و پرورش عرضه نداره سه سالو نهایی کنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gloria1370

> تاثیر مثبت می نشود


تو کار و زندگی نداری دکتر؟؟ سر کردی تو این کمپینای کنکوریا که چی؟؟ خیلی گنده ای مثلا؟! اگه بودی مشغول مطالعه بودی نه که اینجا باشی

----------


## Hellion

> تو کار و زندگی نداری دکتر؟؟ سر کردی تو این کمپینای کنکوریا که چی؟؟ خیلی گنده ای مثلا؟! اگه بودی مشغول مطالعه بودی نه که اینجا باشی


به تو چه؟! گنده ام نباشم از تو که گنده ترم :Yahoo (1): ! من مطالعه مو کردم مثل شما علاف نیستم هر دم اینجا آن باشم... نظر خودمم گفتم ناراحتی مشکل داری میتونی رد شی دوتا بد وبیراه بگی.. مودب هم باش نا سلامتی 27سالته زن!

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> به تو چه؟! گنده ام نباشم از تو که گنده ترم! من مطالعه مو کردم مثل شما علاف نیستم هر دم اینجا آن باشم... نظر خودمم گفتم ناراحتی مشکل داری میتونی رد شی دوتا بد وبیراه بگی.. مودب هم باش نا سلامتی 27سالته زن!


شما اگه بیل زن بودی باغچه خودتو بیل میزدی...از 24 ساعت 23 ساعت اینجا انلاینی و اصرار داری به بقیه بگی که تاثیر مثبت نمیشه..باشه عزیزم..باشه دکتر جون..باشه یادگار ابن سینا...تو خوبی...برو درسای پزشکی رو بخون کار به ما کنکوریای فلک زده نداشته باش..
شما که دکتری شما که جنتلمنی شما که خفنی شما که سوپر منی شما که همه چی حالیته ...یه لطفی کن ..برو حال کن با رشتت بذا ما یه خاکی به سرمون بگیریم..
پ ن :یه جا قبلن خوندم که مدرک ادمی هیچ ربطی به  سطح شعورش نداره ...و یک مصداق دیگه واسش پیدا کردم...وقتی اینقدر کمبود اعتماد به نفس دارید و ضعیف النفس هستید که رشته پزشکیت رو که معلوم نیست قضیش چیه حالا گیریم راستم بگی توی سر این و اون میزنی و خیال میکنی چون رفتی دانشگاه پزشکی پس ادمی!! به اون جمله که اول پ ن گفتم ایمان میاره ادم ...
بازم میگم ..شما خوبی .شما دکتری ..شما دانشکده پزشکی درس میخونی .شما نخبه ای ..شما خوشتیپ ..شما جنتل..شما خار جذابیت..شما فرابشر ..شما ماورایی..شما هرچی که تو بگی..
ولی خواهشن بکش بیرون...

----------


## Hellion

> شما اگه بیل زن بودی باغچه خودتو بیل میزدی...از 24 ساعت 23 ساعت اینجا انلاینی و اصرار داری به بقیه بگی که تاثیر مثبت نمیشه..باشه عزیزم..باشه دکتر جون..باشه یادگار ابن سینا...تو خوبی...برو درسای پزشکی رو بخون کار به ما کنکوریای فلک زده نداشته باش..
> شما که دکتری شما که جنتلمنی شما که خفنی شما که سوپر منی شما که همه چی حالیته ...یه لطفی کن ..برو حال کن با رشتت بذا ما یه خاکی به سرمون بگیریم..
> پ ن :یه جا قبلن خوندم که مدرک ادمی هیچ ربطی به  سطح شعورش نداره ...و یک مصداق دیگه واسش پیدا کردم...وقتی اینقدر کمبود اعتماد به نفس دارید و ضعیف النفس هستید که رشته پزشکیت رو که معلوم نیست قضیش چیه حالا گیریم راستم بگی توی سر این و اون میزنی و خیال میکنی چون رفتی دانشگاه پزشکی پس ادمی!! به اون جمله که اول پ ن گفتم ایمان میاره ادم ...
> بازم میگم ..شما خوبی .شما دکتری ..شما دانشکده پزشکی درس میخونی .شما نخبه ای ..شما خوشتیپ ..شما جنتل..شما خار جذابیت..شما فرابشر ..شما ماورایی..شما هرچی که تو بگی..
> ولی خواهشن بکش بیرون...


چرا دوستان اینقدر می‌سوزند؟ هرچی که گفتی نثار خودت... تو فعلا باغچه تو بیل بزن بعد بیا اینجا من من کن... من نظر خودمو گفتم هر کیم ناراحته به چپ مدیر... دوس دارم وقتم آزاده آنلاین میشم تا تو بسوزی... بازم میگم تحمل نظر مخالف رو نداری واس من حرف از شعور.و... نزن بهت نمیاد

----------


## Lullaby

چرا دعوا ها رو می ریزید تو تاپیکا؟!0__0

----------


## مینووو

> شما اگه بیل زن بودی باغچه خودتو بیل میزدی...از 24 ساعت 23 ساعت اینجا انلاینی و اصرار داری به بقیه بگی که تاثیر مثبت نمیشه..باشه عزیزم..باشه دکتر جون..باشه یادگار ابن سینا...تو خوبی...برو درسای پزشکی رو بخون کار به ما کنکوریای فلک زده نداشته باش..
> شما که دکتری شما که جنتلمنی شما که خفنی شما که سوپر منی شما که همه چی حالیته ...یه لطفی کن ..برو حال کن با رشتت بذا ما یه خاکی به سرمون بگیریم..
> پ ن :یه جا قبلن خوندم که مدرک ادمی هیچ ربطی به  سطح شعورش نداره ...و یک مصداق دیگه واسش پیدا کردم...وقتی اینقدر کمبود اعتماد به نفس دارید و ضعیف النفس هستید که رشته پزشکیت رو که معلوم نیست قضیش چیه حالا گیریم راستم بگی توی سر این و اون میزنی و خیال میکنی چون رفتی دانشگاه پزشکی پس ادمی!! به اون جمله که اول پ ن گفتم ایمان میاره ادم ...
> بازم میگم ..شما خوبی .شما دکتری ..شما دانشکده پزشکی درس میخونی .شما نخبه ای ..شما خوشتیپ ..شما جنتل..شما خار جذابیت..شما فرابشر ..شما ماورایی..شما هرچی که تو بگی..
> ولی خواهشن بکش بیرون...


ولش کن ریپلای نکن این ادمو...به قول خودش یقه بگیر هست اگ شعور داشت که میفهمید توی تاپیکی که ربطی بهش نداره پلاس نباشه....مدرک پزشکی رو ازش بگیری هیچی نیست دیگ... هدفش اینه بحث راه بندازه تاپیک بسته بشه

----------


## AminSD

> چرا دوستان اینقدر می‌سوزند؟ هرچی که گفتی نثار خودت... تو فعلا باغچه تو بیل بزن بعد بیا اینجا من من کن... من نظر خودمو گفتم هر کیم ناراحته به چپ مدیر... دوس دارم وقتم آزاده آنلاین میشم تا تو بسوزی... بازم میگم تحمل نظر مخالف رو نداری واس من حرف از شعور.و... نزن بهت نمیاد


خب راست میگن دیگه
دو سه باره دیدم هی میگین تاثیر مثبت نمی شود نمی شود الکی تلاش نکنین
شما که از سد کنکور گذشتین این موضوعم که هیچ اهمیتی براتون نداره بعد حالا مثلا الان دلتون خنک میشه بیاین تو این تاپیک بی ربط به خودتون ۴نفر که درگیره این موضوعن رو حرص بدین و فخر فروشی کنین؟ بعد تازه طلب کار هم هستید که نظرمو گفتم چرا میسوزین؟ عجب!
قضاوت رو میزارم به پای دوستان

----------


## Hellion

> خب راست میگن دیگه
> دو سه باره دیدم هی میگین تاثیر مثبت نمی شود نمی شود الکی تلاش نکنین
> شما که از سد کنکور گذشتین این موضوعم که هیچ اهمیتی براتون نداره بعد حالا مثلا الان دلتون خنک میشه بیاین تو این تاپیک بی ربط به خودتون ۴نفر که درگیره این موضوعن رو حرص بدین و فخر فروشی کنین؟ بعد تازه طلب کار هم هستید که نظرمو گفتم چرا میسوزین؟ عجب!
> قضاوت رو میزارم به پای دوستان


بنده با تاثیر قطعی موافقم و این دلیل موجهی میشه آیا برای حرفای زشت زدن؟... بله این موضوعات اهمیتی نداره و از من گذشته ولی خیلیا هستن که. براشون مهم نیست و پیگیر هم هستن.. نمونش دوست خود من ((مدیر این انجمن)) که میخاد تاثیر مثبت شه... حالا چون اون میگه. مثبت بهتره میتونه بیاد نظر بده در حالی که کنکورم نداره ولی من نمیتونم؟!!... اینجا آزاده هز کی نظر خودشو بگه و مجبور نیست نظری بهش تحمیل بشه

----------


## reza2018

> دمشون گرم خداییش من از اولم گفتم امیدوارم تأثیر معدلو شورای سنجش قطعی کنه تا از اونطرف بره مجلس کلکش واسه همیشه کنده شه و همیشه مثبت شه یه سریا خورده گرفتن با وجود اینکه معدل خودم پونزده و خورده ایه.باور کنید اگه الان مثبت میکرد شورای سنجش بازم سال دیگه اینهمه مسخره بازی واسه معدل به وجود میومد .الان دیگه با این طرح حداقل تا 5 سال دیگه همه خیالشون راحته که تأثیر معدل مثبته و حالاحالاها اموزش و پرورش عرضه نداره سه سالو نهایی کنه


صبر کن اول مثبت بشه بعد پیروزی رو جشن بگیر :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> صبر کن اول مثبت بشه بعد پیروزی رو جشن بگیر


خیلی وقته مثبت شده تو بشین وقت خودتو با حاشیه های معدل خراب کن من از اولشم گفتم میره مجلس مثبت میشه خیلیا باور نکردن من از همون اول که بحثش بود جشن پیروزیو گرفته بودم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saj8jad

روز 17 تیر که اومدن 30 درصد قطعی تصویب کردن همون موقع گفتم تاثیر در نهایت مثبت میشه ، هر چند دیر و زود داره ولی به هیچ وجه سوخت و سوز نداره
در ضمن! الکی هم تو سروکله همم نزنیم و کل کل نکنیم ، چون در نهایت آن خواهد شد که باید شود

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط DR._.ALI


خیلی وقته مثبت شده تو بشین وقت خودتو با حاشیه های معدل خراب کن من از اولشم گفتم میره مجلس مثبت میشه خیلیا باور نکردن من از همون اول که بحثش بود جشن پیروزیو گرفته بودم


ما همه می خواییم هر چه زودتر مثبت شه ولی باید واقع بین بود هنوز معلوم نیست مثبت شه دلیل نميشه چون رفته مجلس حتما مثبت میشه طرح دوفوريتي رای بالا می خواد تا تصویب شه تازه بعد اونم باید رای گیری شه مخالف های تاثیر مثبت هم تو مجلس زيادن مطمئنن ساکت نمی مونن و به طرح رای نمیدن به هر حال خدا کنه نظر من غلط باشه و تاثیر مثبت شه*

----------


## reza2018

> روز 17 تیر که اومدن 30 درصد قطعی تصویب کردن همون موقع گفتم تاثیر در نهایت مثبت میشه ، هر چند دیر و زود داره ولی به هیچ وجه سوخت و سوز نداره
> در ضمن! الکی هم تو سروکله همم نزنیم و کل کل نکنیم ، چون در نهایت آن خواهد شد که باید شود


برای اینکه دوفوریت رای بیاره نیاز به 2/3 ارا هست!!
قبل از جلس شورای سنجش هم همه میگفتن تاثیر مثبت میشه ولی دیدیم که مثبت نشد و فقط کردنش 20 درصد قطعی.

----------


## saj8jad

> برای اینکه دوفوریت رای بیاره نیاز به 2/3 ارا هست!!
> قبل از جلس شورای سنجش هم همه میگفتن تاثیر مثبت میشه ولی دیدیم که مثبت نشد و فقط کردنش 20 درصد قطعی.



نظر من : مثبت
نظر شما : هر چه باشد، قابل احترام است

----------


## Hexa01

آقای لاشکی نگفتن کی این طرح رو ارائه میدن ؟ چون امروز مجلس جلسه داره

----------


## reza2018

> نظر من : مثبت
> نظر شما : هر چه باشد، قابل احترام است


امید وارم حق با شما باشه ومثبت بشه

----------


## sina_hp

*ممکنه به جای رای آوردن طرح دوفوريتي طرح یک فوریتی رای بیاره که خیلی سخت میشه و عملا تاثیر قطعی می مونه واسه 98 ایکاش این همه ابهام وجود نداشت*

----------


## saj8jad

> امید وارم حق با شما باشه ومثبت بشه


تاریخ تمام قد نشان داده که چیزایی رو که من تصور کردم و گفتم به عینه اتفاق افتاده  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Hexa01

لاشکی داره تو مجلس صحبت میکنه فعلا در مورد اقتصاد داره حرف میزنه

----------


## Hexa01

رسید به آموزش و پرورش داره اشکالات آموزشی رو میگه

----------


## bbehzad

♦️علی لاریجانی برخلاف برنامه اعلام شده برای صحن علنی بررسی دو لایحه جنجالی را در دستور کار قرار داد

لایحه اصلاح قانون مبارزه با پولشویی و لایحه پیوستن ایران به کنوانسیون پالرمو به صورت ویژه در دستور صحن علنی امروز مجلس قرار گرفت
گفتنی است که در برنامه اعلام شده برای صحن علنی بررسی این دو لایحه در دستور کار نبود اما بنا بر نظر هیئت رئیسه به صورت ویژه امروز در دستور کار قرار گرفت./الف
 @khabare_vijeh100

----------


## The Croaker

حرفی از معدل زده شد؟

----------


## Hexa01

در مورد طرح گفت که به زودی ارائه میده و هم چنین شورای سنجش رو هم مورد نقد قرار داد

----------


## AminSD

> در مورد طرح گفت که به زودی ارائه میده و هم چنین شورای سنجش رو هم مورد نقد قرار داد


تا اين به زودي برسه ما پير شديم

----------


## The Croaker

وقت لاشکی تموم شد؟امروز معلوم نمیشه دوفوریتی میشه یا نه؟

----------


## Hexa01

> وقت لاشکی تموم شد؟امروز معلوم نمیشه دوفوریتی میشه یا نه؟


آره وقتش تموم شد من بعد از حرف اون دیگه گوش ندادم ولی فکر کنم یا فردا یا هفته آینده طرح رو ارائه بده

----------


## Hexa01

> تا اين به زودي برسه ما پير شديم


الان برای ما مهم اینه که این طرح رای بیاره خدا شاهده ۳ ماه درس ول کردم

----------


## mlt

تو نمیدونی چطوری با حرفات ملت رو میسوزونی.البته خودم هم میسوزم از حرفات ولی از اونجا که دنیا به چیزم نیست رد میشم :Yahoo (23): 


> چرا دوستان اینقدر می‌سوزند؟ هرچی که گفتی نثار خودت... تو فعلا باغچه تو بیل بزن بعد بیا اینجا من من کن... من نظر خودمو گفتم هر کیم ناراحته به چپ مدیر... دوس دارم وقتم آزاده آنلاین میشم تا تو بسوزی... بازم میگم تحمل نظر مخالف رو نداری واس من حرف از شعور.و... نزن بهت نمیاد

----------


## saj8jad

> الان برای ما مهم اینه که این طرح رای بیاره خدا شاهده ۳ ماه درس ول کردم


بسیار کار اشتباهی کردی
شما درست رو بخون که بیشتر از این عقب نیافتی ، مطمئن باش تاثیر در نهایت مثبت هستش

----------


## Sanaz18

> بنده با تاثیر قطعی موافقم و این دلیل موجهی میشه آیا برای حرفای زشت زدن؟... بله این موضوعات اهمیتی نداره و از من گذشته ولی خیلیا هستن که. براشون مهم نیست و پیگیر هم هستن.. نمونش دوست خود من ((مدیر این انجمن)) که میخاد تاثیر مثبت شه... حالا چون اون میگه. مثبت بهتره میتونه بیاد نظر بده در حالی که کنکورم نداره ولی من نمیتونم؟!!... اینجا آزاده هز کی نظر خودشو بگه و مجبور نیست نظری بهش تحمیل بشه


با تاثیر قطعی موافقی؟
تاپیک بخون  چی نوشته مربوط به تاثیر مثبته نگفته سینه چاکان تاثیر قطعی
شما هم ازادی نظرت بدی تا زمانی که کسی مجبور نکنی نظرت و عقیدت قبول کنه
لطفا کارت دانشجوییتون بذارید تو انجمن

----------


## The Croaker

> با تاثیر قطعی موافقی؟
> تاپیک بخون  چی نوشته مربوط به تاثیر مثبته نگفته سینه چاکان تاثیر قطعی
> شما هم ازادی نظرت بدی تا زمانی که کسی مجبور نکنی نظرت و عقیدت قبول کنه
> لطفا کارت دانشجوییتون بذارید تو انجمن


مثله اینه که یه رستوران گیاه خوارا باشه تو بری داخل داد بزنی من با خوردن گوشت مشکلی ندارم خیلی هم خوشمزس...نظر شما محترم،ولی به ما چه؟چرا میای اینجا میگی؟برو تاپیک بزن موافقان تاثیر قطعی بعد برو تا دلت میخاد نظرتو بگو...

----------


## Mohsen2

امثال هم مثبت میشه خیالتون راحت

----------


## Mohsen2

مثبت به نفع همس

----------


## AminSD

بطحایی در گفت‌وگو با خانه ملت پاسخ داد:
*وزارت آموزش و پرورش چرا از تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور کوتاه آمد؟
*سرویس فرهنگی
*وزیر آموزش و پرورش درباره علت کاهش تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور از ۳۰ به ۲۰ درصد توضیحاتی ارائه داد.*



سه‌شنبه ۳ مهر ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۰۷:۱۷


[COLOR=#404040 !important]سید محمد بطحایی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر کاهش *تاثیر قطعی معدل* در کنکور از 30 به 20 درصد و علت این تصمیم، گفت: کمیسیون تخصصی آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس در جلسه‌ای مفصل با وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری تاثیر قطعی 30 درصدی معدل در کنکور را در شرایط فعلی به ضرر دانش‌آموزان دانست. بنابراین شورای سنجش و پذیرش به این توصیه توجه کرد و نظر مشورتی نمایندگان را مدنظر قرار داد.*تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر کاهش درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور به دلیل شرایط موجود و تا حدودی رعایت احتیاط بود*وی افزود: تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر کاهش درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور به دلیل شرایط موجود و تا حدودی رعایت احتیاط بود.بیشتر بخوانید: طرح جدید نمایندگان برای حذف کنکور/ تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور تب نمره‌گرایی را گسترش می‌دهد ردپای مافیای کنکور در کاهش تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور ۹۸  تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور بازی با سرنوشت دانش آموزان استاین وزیر کابینه دوازدهم در ادامه در پاسخ به اینکه براساس قانون، سال 97 آخرین سال برگزاری کنکور بود، بیان کرد: شورای سنجش و پذیرش این موضوع را مطرح کرد و قانون به آخرین سال برگزاری کنکور اشاره‌ای نکرده بلکه نحوه برگزاری آزمون سراسری را مشخص کرده؛ قانون به تاثیر قطعی 30 یا 20 درصدی اشاره‌ای نکرده است.*مافیای کنکور نقشی در کاهش درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور نداشتند*وزیر آموزش و پرورش در توضیح برخی ادعاها مبنی بر ردپای مافیای کنکور در کاهش درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور، تاکید کرد: مافیای کنکور نقشی در این تصمیم نداشتند./

[/COLOR]

----------


## AminSD

> بطحایی در گفت‌وگو با خانه ملت پاسخ داد:
> *وزارت آموزش و پرورش چرا از تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور کوتاه آمد؟
> *
> 
> 
> سرویس فرهنگی
> *وزیر آموزش و پرورش درباره علت کاهش تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور از ۳۰ به ۲۰ درصد توضیحاتی ارائه داد.*
> 
> 
> ...


از اين مصاحبه كاملا ميشه نتيجه گرفت كه اون شوراي سنجش و اون افرادى كه مثلا حق راي دارن هيچ غلطي نميتونن بكنن و اين تصميم رو فقط و فقط آموزش و پرورش گرفته
مطمئنم بطحايي و اموزش و پرورش يه درصد كلاني از انتشارات و موسسات و مافيا سهم و رشوه ميگيرن
آى طرح مجلس تصويب بشه اونوقت تا چهار پنج سال نتونن تاثير قطعي كنن اونوقته كه من سوزشو تو قيافه اين عنتر بطحايي ميبينم

----------


## M-95

من متوجه نشدم چی گفت

----------


## gloria1370

بچه ها الان چه اتفاقی داره میفته؟؟؟؟؟؟چی شدددددددددد؟ :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## gloria1370

> به تو چه؟! گنده ام نباشم از تو که گنده ترم! من مطالعه مو کردم مثل شما علاف نیستم هر دم اینجا آن باشم... نظر خودمم گفتم ناراحتی مشکل داری میتونی رد شی دوتا بد وبیراه بگی.. مودب هم باش نا سلامتی 27سالته زن!


ببین یارو هر فحشی لایقته فقط همینو بگم حالا خودت برو حسابشو بکن!!!خداروشکر که من ندید بدید نیستم برادرم سال 95 رتبه 120 منطقه شد و پزشکی شیراز میخونه ضمنا همه میدونن که مهندسا دکترا رو میذارن تو جیبشون راه میرن اون موقع که ما رفتیم رشته ریاضی حتی دکتری رو قبول نداشتیم تقی به توقی خورد دکترا پولدار شدن!!!همین الانش من فوق لیسانس مکانیکم تو یه دانشجوی زپرتی پایینی پزشکی یه جای تقریبا دورافتاده اونم با چند سال پشت کنکور موندن!!!! :Yahoo (1):  پس بتمرگ سر جات زر مفتم نزن هر چی هم گفتی از الان به ناموس خودت گفتی  :Yahoo (5): بای بای

----------


## ali.asghar

> شماره این آقای زاهدی نماینده کرمان: 09128103806
> لطفا همه کسانی که این تاپیک رو میبینند با احترام بهشون یا پیامک بدن یا تماس بگیرن..من چندتا پیامک زدم خودم...اگه از کرمانی های عزیز اینجا هستن تو رو خدا برید باهاش صحبت کنید


غد ویک دنده تر از این من تو عمرم ندیدم حیف اون رای که بهش دادم حرومش/ سعی کنید با عدله حداقل خنثی اش کنید

----------


## sina_hp

*عامر کعبی با اعلام نظر موافق با این طرح گفت: با تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور موافقیم و البته بایستی سوابق تحصیلی طبق استاندارد و عدالت برای تمامی مناطق و شرایط اموزشی در نظر گرفته شود.

وی افزود: البته نباید دانش آموزانی که دارای سوابق تحصیلی نیستند از این تاثیر ضرر کنند و باید آمادگی و اطلاع کافی و به موقع از نحوه تاثیرگداری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور را داشته باشند.

عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس اظهار کرد: گاهی اوقات ممکن است نمرات دانش آموزان در شهرهای مختلف به دلیل نظر متفاوت تصحیح کننده تفاوت داشته باشد و یا طبق گزارش های رسیده  سئوالات امتحانی لو رفته است، اینها مشکلاتی است که شاید به دانش آموز آسیب وارد کند.

کعبی با تاکید بر لزوم برقراری عدالت آموزشی در ورود به دانشگاه های برتر کشور تصریح کرد: بایستی در این طرح برای مناطق محروم و کمتر برخوردار سهمیه و شرایطی در نظر گرفته شود و نباید دانش اموزی که در خوزستان از کمترین امکانات آموزشی و محیطی بهره می برد در شرایط برابر با دانش آموز شهرهایی که سیستم اموزشی و امکانات مجهزتر و بروزتری دارند، سنجیده شود.

وی با اشاره بر لزوم حذف تدریجی کنکور اضافه کرد: باید به سمتی برویم که تب کنکور را در کشور به تدریج کاهش دهیم چرا که کنکور فشار زیادی به خانواده ها و دانش آموزان وارد کرده ضمن آنکه ملاک ارزیابی درست و جامعی از میزان توانایی دانش آموزان به شمار نمی رود لذا مجلس به دنبال حرکت در این مسیر است.

منبع: مهر*

----------


## gloria1370

معمولا اینجور ادما به هیچ صراطی مستقیم نیستن

----------


## saj8jad

> ببین یارو هر فحشی لایقته فقط همینو بگم حالا خودت برو حسابشو بکن!!!خداروشکر که من ندید بدید نیستم برادرم سال 95 رتبه 120 منطقه شد و پزشکی شیراز میخونه ضمنا همه میدونن که مهندسا دکترا رو میذارن تو جیبشون راه میرن اون موقع که ما رفتیم رشته ریاضی حتی دکتری رو قبول نداشتیم تقی به توقی خورد دکترا پولدار شدن!!!همین الانش من فوق لیسانس مکانیکم تو یه دانشجوی زپرتی پایینی پزشکی یه جای تقریبا دورافتاده اونم با چند سال پشت کنکور موندن!!!! پس بتمرگ سر جات زر مفتم نزن هر چی هم گفتی از الان به ناموس خودت گفتی بای بای


درود
این ادبیات و گفتار از اشخاصی که ادعای تحصیل در مقطع مستر رو دارن و باید جزء قشر الیت و سرآمد درون اجتماع باشند ، حقیقتا دور از تصوره!
هر چند که این گفتار در مورد سایرین هم صدق میکنه!
#خود_بزرگ_پنداری_فیک

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97


عامر کعبی با اعلام نظر موافق با این طرح گفت: با تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور موافقیم و البته بایستی سوابق تحصیلی طبق استاندارد و عدالت برای تمامی مناطق و شرایط اموزشی در نظر گرفته شود.

وی افزود: البته نباید دانش آموزانی که دارای سوابق تحصیلی نیستند از این تاثیر ضرر کنند و باید آمادگی و اطلاع کافی و به موقع از نحوه تاثیرگداری سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور را داشته باشند.

عضو کمیسیون اقتصادی مجلس اظهار کرد: گاهی اوقات ممکن است نمرات دانش آموزان در شهرهای مختلف به دلیل نظر متفاوت تصحیح کننده تفاوت داشته باشد و یا طبق گزارش های رسیده  سئوالات امتحانی لو رفته است، اینها مشکلاتی است که شاید به دانش آموز آسیب وارد کند.

کعبی با تاکید بر لزوم برقراری عدالت آموزشی در ورود به دانشگاه های برتر کشور تصریح کرد: بایستی در این طرح برای مناطق محروم و کمتر برخوردار سهمیه و شرایطی در نظر گرفته شود و نباید دانش اموزی که در خوزستان از کمترین امکانات آموزشی و محیطی بهره می برد در شرایط برابر با دانش آموز شهرهایی که سیستم اموزشی و امکانات مجهزتر و بروزتری دارند، سنجیده شود.

وی با اشاره بر لزوم حذف تدریجی کنکور اضافه کرد: باید به سمتی برویم که تب کنکور را در کشور به تدریج کاهش دهیم چرا که کنکور فشار زیادی به خانواده ها و دانش آموزان وارد کرده ضمن آنکه ملاک ارزیابی درست و جامعی از میزان توانایی دانش آموزان به شمار نمی رود لذا مجلس به دنبال حرکت در این مسیر است.

منبع: مهر


اينو دیدین؟*

----------


## sina_hp

یعنی میشه همه مثل این باشن؟☝☝

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

فاز بعضیا اصلا مشخص نیس مدیرا ورود کنن بی اخلاقی گرفته انجمنو ولم نمیکنه مهندسا دکترارو میزارن تو جیبشون.........جمله بزرگان  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## moja78

این بطحایی هم ک هی مافیا مافیا میکنه..یکی نیس بش بگه بابا جان مافیا خود تویی ک میخوای یه هفته ای با پول ترمیم ما بدبختا آموزش و پروش و پولدار کنی : |
بقیه مافیا ها اداتو در میارن :Yahoo (114):

----------


## God_of_war

مطمعنن موسسه گاج رتبه اول رو داره تو مافیا بودن  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## The Croaker

> فاز بعضیا اصلا مشخص نیس مدیرا ورود کنن بی اخلاقی گرفته انجمنو ولم نمیکنه مهندسا دکترارو میزارن تو جیبشون.........جمله بزرگان


این نوع گفتن هم که درست نیست...ولی در کشورهای جهان اول مهندسی و علوم ریاضی بالاترین سطح سواد حساب میشه...
ارنست رادرفورد گفته علم یا فیزیکه یا جمع کردن تمبر...
البته قصدم پایین نشون دادن هیچ علمی نیست ولی سختی و درجه اهمیت دروس ریاضی توی دنیا خیلی بالاتره از دروس تجربی...

----------


## mahmood21755

> این نوع گفتن هم که درست نیست...ولی در کشورهای جهان اول مهندسی و علوم ریاضی بالاترین سطح سواد حساب میشه...
> ارنست رادرفورد گفته علم یا فیزیکه یا جمع کردن تمبر...
> البته قصدم پایین نشون دادن هیچ علمی نیست ولی سختی و درجه اهمیت دروس ریاضی توی دنیا خیلی بالاتره از دروس تجربی...


داری اشتباه میزنی داداش .....بالاترین علم ها در کشورهای پیشرفته پزشکی و حقوق هستش

----------


## Amirkhan21

> این نوع گفتن هم که درست نیست...ولی در کشورهای جهان اول مهندسی و علوم ریاضی بالاترین سطح سواد حساب میشه...
> ارنست رادرفورد گفته علم یا فیزیکه یا جمع کردن تمبر...
> البته قصدم پایین نشون دادن هیچ علمی نیست ولی سختی و درجه اهمیت دروس ریاضی توی دنیا خیلی بالاتره از دروس تجربی...


منم موافقم

----------


## The Croaker

> داری اشتباه میزنی داداش .....بالاترین علم ها در کشورهای پیشرفته پزشکی و حقوق هستش


هر جای دنیا قبول دارن که ریاضی و فیزیک علم درجه یک هستند و بقیه شاخه های علوم جز درجه های بعدی حساب میشن...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...GcDn7qHs6cw9sA
۱۵ تا از باارزشترین مدرک های تحصیلی در سال ۲۰۱۸...که فقط مهندسی پزشکی بینشون هست...که اونم فکر کنم جز ریاضی حساب میشه،نه؟
البته قبول دارم علم پزشکی یکی از سخت ترین شاخه های علمه و خیلی بارزشه،سو تفاهم نشه

----------


## mimnoon

دوستان امکانش هست نمونه متنی که برای نمایندگان ارسال کردید رو بفرستید؟

----------


## sina_hp

> دوستان امکانش هست نمونه متنی که برای نمایندگان ارسال کردید رو بفرستید؟


فایل پیوست 82621

----------


## sina_hp

محمد خالدی 09132837785

علی کاظمی 09131834085

اردشیرنوریان 09126478290

کوروش کرم پور 09128197800

ضیاءالله اعزازی ملکی  09143134254

سلمان خدادادی  09121187161

بیت‌الله عبداللهی  09141156040

شهروز برزگر کلشانی  09144433639

جهانبخش محبی نیا  09121171017

عبدالکریم حسین‌زاده  09190309016

سید ناصر موسوی لارگانی  09133285652

عباسعلی پوربافرانی  09128031568

محمود بهمنی  09122222331

عبدالحمید خدری  09171405584

ابوالفضل سروش  09125006029

مهدی شیخ  09122373577

غلامرضا شرفی  09163338303

علی‌عسگر ظاهری عبده‌وند  09163130883

علیم یارمحمدی  09151418313

رحیم زارع  09171000027

سید احسن علوی  09122032881

منصور مرادی  09188724133

علی‌برز بختیاری  09131401583

حبیب‌الله نیکزاده پناه  09124577100

حسین امیری خامکانی  09121481306

شهباز حسن‌پور بیگلری  09131457248

علی اسدی کرم  09132950662

علیرضا ابراهیمی  09113734651

محمد خدابخش  09122586521

عباس گودرزی بروجردی  09166651339

علی اکبر کریمی  09121256712

محمدابراهیم رضایی  09183668179

حسین هاشمی تختی  09177673986

احمد مرادی  09173619233

حسن بهرام نیا  09181114192

----------


## sina_hp

❌❌هر کدوم پاسخگو نبود با یه نماینده دیگه تماس بگیرید
بعد از ۲۰ - ۳۰ تماس موفق نشدید صحبت کنید پیامک بدید

یه پیامک بنویسید و داشته باشید هر کسی مشغول کرد سریع کپی کنید واسه اون نماینده و پیامک کنید و برید با نماینده بعدی تماس بگیرید
❌❌

❌❌موقع تماس و پیامک تاکید کنید که به تاثیر مثبت معدل رای بدن، تاکید کنید به تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور نه تاثیر قطعی یه موقع اشتباه متوجه نشن!❌❌

----------


## sina_hp

شماره_تماس_نمایندگان_مجلس_د  هم_به_تفکیک_استان
در کنار شماره های بالا به این نمایندگان هم زنگ بزنید☝

----------


## Green Aurora

> محمد خالدی 09132837785
> 
> علی کاظمی 09131834085
> 
> اردشیرنوریان 09126478290
> 
> کوروش کرم پور 09128197800
> 
> ضیاءالله اعزازی ملکی  09143134254
> ...


محمد خالدی نماینده ی شهر ماست مخالف تاثیر مثبته.. هرکار برای ایجاد ارتباط انجام دادم نشد همون که گفتم شماره اش رو از دسترس خارج کرد و پیام هام بهش نرسید

----------


## gloria1370

> درود
> این ادبیات و گفتار از اشخاصی که ادعای تحصیل در مقطع مستر رو دارن و باید جزء قشر الیت و سرآمد درون اجتماع باشند ، حقیقتا دور از تصوره!
> هر چند که این گفتار در مورد سایرین هم صدق میکنه!
> #خود_بزرگ_پنداری_فیک


جواب توهین و زبان درازی و بی ادبی و گستاخی رو باید داد اینکه یکی از سرراه پیدا بشه و بدون هیچ احترام و شعوری توهین کنه به نظر شما کاری جز برخورد باید کرد؟جناب اگر شما میتونید در ازای چنین کاری سکوت کنی من نمیتونم!!ضمنا میتونید شما و بقیه با سکوت کردنو ادامه بحث رو نیاوردن به فروکش کردن معرکه کمک کنید و کاسه داغتر از آش نشید ممنون
خداروشکر که من علاف نیستم تو انجمن هی بچرخم اینم که اینجام برا اینکه بدونم چی شد این قضیه معدل وگرنه دیگه نمیام

----------


## gloria1370

> یعنی میشه همه مثل این باشن؟☝☝


به نظر من ایشون قول قطعی راجع به مثبت شدن نمیدن تو نوشتشون بلکه موافق دادن سهمیه به مناطق محرومن و یه جورایی داره میگه اگه مثبت نشد سهمیه بدیم به مناطق محروم!!!منطقه یکی هام برن غاز بچرونن!!

----------


## gloria1370

من این متن رو اماده کردم میتونید استفاده کنید میتونید چیزی رو اضاف یا کم کنید
با سلام و عرض وقت بخیر خدمت شما نماینده گرامی که همواره درجهت خدمت رسانی به ملت ایران در تلاشید. تاثیر معدل به صورت قطعی در کنکور آینده بسیاری را تباه می کند و امید را از آنها گرفته است و ظلمی صورت میگیرد که جبران پذیر  نیست دلایلی همچون مشکلات ناشی از ترمیم معدل،گرفتن وقت دو چندان از داوطلبین،وارد شدن استرس صدچندان به آنها،عدم توانایی تامین هزینه ترمیم معدل،عدم تراز بندی درست دروس مختلف طی سالهای مختلف و درجه سختی متفاوت سوالات طرح شده در دروس مختلف طی سالهای 84 تا 97، تقلبهای صورت گرفته و سلیقه ای طرح کردن و صحیح کردن سوالات دروس، ساختارمند نبودن سیستم آموزش و پرورش در رابطه با اجرای درست طرح حذف کنکور و در نتیجه عدم سیستم درست و مناسب به این جهت، و درنهایت عدم عدالت آموزشی، خواهشمندیم که با طرح تاثیر معدل به صورت مثبت در کنکور 98 موافقت فرمائید. با آرزوی سلامتی و بهروزی برای شما

----------


## saj8jad

> جواب توهین و زبان درازی و بی ادبی و گستاخی رو باید داد اینکه یکی از سرراه پیدا بشه و بدون هیچ احترام و شعوری توهین کنه به نظر شما کاری جز برخورد باید کرد؟جناب اگر شما میتونید در ازای چنین کاری سکوت کنی من نمیتونم!!ضمنا میتونید شما و بقیه با سکوت کردنو ادامه بحث رو نیاوردن به فروکش کردن معرکه کمک کنید و کاسه داغتر از آش نشید ممنون
> خداروشکر که من علاف نیستم تو انجمن هی بچرخم اینم که اینجام برا اینکه بدونم چی شد این قضیه معدل وگرنه دیگه نمیام


کسی که توهین میکن تربیت و شعورش در همون حده و من بحثی هم در موردش ندارم و تکلیف مشخصه ، من از سطح رفتار شما با توجه به ادعاهای گل و گلابی که دارید متعجم!
من سکوت نمیکنم ولی خب طبیعتا به ادبیات سخیف و چاله میدانی شما هم متمسک نمیشم!
علاف بودن یا نبودن تون دیگه به خودتون ارتباط داره نه من!
اوکی دیگه بحثی نیست!
بدرود!

----------


## gloria1370

> کسی که توهین میکن تربیت و شعورش در همون حده و من بحثی هم در موردش ندارم و تکلیف مشخصه ، من از سطح رفتار شما با توجه به ادعاهای گل و گلابی که دارید متعجم!
> من سکوت نمیکنم ولی خب طبیعتا به ادبیات سخیف و چاله میدانی شما هم متمسک نمیشم!
> علاف بودن یا نبودن تون دیگه به خودتون ارتباط داره نه من!
> اوکی دیگه بحثی نیست!
> بدرود!


خوشبحال شما که خیلی باکلاسی! :Yahoo (5):  بهتره بحث اصلی کمپین رو منحرف نکید و وارد مسائل خاله زنکی نشید!!! جواب اون ادمو دادم که بشینه سرجاش و کاملا شخصی هست که ادبیاتم چطوره هر جا لازم باشه چاله میدونی حرف میزنم متناسب با شعور طرفم!!!  خواهشا اصلا ریپلی نکنید و وارد حاشیه نشید .خدانگهدار

----------


## gloria1370

> محمد خالدی نماینده ی شهر ماست مخالف تاثیر مثبته.. هرکار برای ایجاد ارتباط انجام دادم نشد همون که گفتم شماره اش رو از دسترس خارج کرد و پیام هام بهش نرسید


افراد این لیست جز اونهایی که امضا کرده بودن نیستن؟ میخوام به اونها پیام ندم

----------


## Hellion

> با تاثیر قطعی موافقی؟
> تاپیک بخون  چی نوشته مربوط به تاثیر مثبته نگفته سینه چاکان تاثیر قطعی
> شما هم ازادی نظرت بدی تا زمانی که کسی مجبور نکنی نظرت و عقیدت قبول کنه
> لطفا کارت دانشجوییتون بذارید تو انجمن

----------


## mlt

ای جانم از بچگی هم چیز خوبی بودی :Yahoo (4): 


>

----------


## Hellion

> ببین یارو هر فحشی لایقته فقط همینو بگم حالا خودت برو حسابشو بکن!!!خداروشکر که من ندید بدید نیستم برادرم سال 95 رتبه 120 منطقه شد و پزشکی شیراز میخونه ضمنا همه میدونن که مهندسا دکترا رو میذارن تو جیبشون راه میرن اون موقع که ما رفتیم رشته ریاضی حتی دکتری رو قبول نداشتیم تقی به توقی خورد دکترا پولدار شدن!!!همین الانش من فوق لیسانس مکانیکم تو یه دانشجوی زپرتی پایینی پزشکی یه جای تقریبا دورافتاده اونم با چند سال پشت کنکور موندن!!!! پس بتمرگ سر جات زر مفتم نزن هر چی هم گفتی از الان به ناموس خودت گفتی بای بای


خودت چه گوجه ای هستی؟.. شوهر گیرت نیومده فشار اومده بهت معلومه  :Yahoo (4): .. ترشیده... فعلا برو دنبال معدلت زن! شاید فرجی شد  :Yahoo (4):  البته مطمئنم مغزت فندقیه به تجربی نمیخوری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hellion

> ای جانم از بچگی هم چیز خوبی بودی


جووونز :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Green Aurora

> افراد این لیست جز اونهایی که امضا کرده بودن نیستن؟ میخوام به اونها پیام ندم


نمیدونم والا ولی نه فکر نکنم اینا امضا کرده باشن بهشون پیام بده

----------


## Green Aurora

> ای جانم از بچگی هم چیز خوبی بودی


نام پدر: زانا
معنیش چی میشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> خوشبحال شما که خیلی باکلاسی! بهتره بحث اصلی کمپین رو منحرف نکید و وارد مسائل خاله زنکی نشید!!! جواب اون ادمو دادم که بشینه سرجاش و کاملا شخصی هست که ادبیاتم چطوره هر جا لازم باشه چاله میدونی حرف میزنم متناسب با شعور طرفم!!!  خواهشا اصلا ریپلی نکنید و وارد حاشیه نشید .خدانگهدار


همچنین ادعایی ندارم!
جواب دادید یا ندادید به خودتون مربوطه
هر طور صلاح میدونید ، خدانگهدار

----------


## Hellion

> نام پدر: زانا
> معنیش چی میشه؟


تقریبا معنیش مثل دانا و باعلم میشه.. یه اسم کوردیه

----------


## gloria1370

> ای جانم از بچگی هم چیز خوبی بودی


زاررررررررررررررررررتتتت وای خدای من پردیسی انقدر کلاس میذاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟وای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): وای خدااااااااااااا خیلی باحال بودددددد همونی پس دو زار شعور نداری دیگه معمای ذهنیم حل شد کاملاااا :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5):  :Yahoo (5): دیگه اصن حرفی ندارم :Yahoo (3): به شما نیستم اقای ارش به اینی که انقد پف میکنه یه جوری عکس انداخته انگار پوفوسور سمیعی و از پا انداخته هستم .... :Yahoo (1): 
من یه پولی بهم بدن بگن برو پردیس بخون نمیرم چون در جریانم که هیچ محلی استادا نمیدن به پردیسا فقط به چشم اسکناس بهشون نگاه میشه بمیرم برا این هموطنم خیلی عقده ای شده میاد خالی میکنه با مخالفت کردن با تاثیر مثبت بلکه بقیه هم بدبخت بشن یکم اروم بگیره!!

----------


## reza2018

> چه کار مفیدی میکنید شما  
> سخت نباشه براتون یه وقت تو زحمت بیافتید


سجاد نمیشه اعمال قدرت کنی و به این بحث خاتمه بده تا تاپیک بسته نشده؟! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saj8jad

*احمدی لاشکی مطرح کرد؛ 
اعمال نمره دانش آموزان در کنکور به صورت قطعی محاسبه نمی شود
عضو  هیات رییسه مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به طرح دوفوریتی تعدادی از  نمایندگان برای تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور گفت: در صورت تصویب این طرح در  مجلس شورای اسلامی  نمره دانش ‌اموزان در کنکور به صورت مثبت و نه قطعی  محاسبه می شود.*

«*قاسم احمدی لاشکی*» به خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری  شبستان با اشاره به طرح دوفوریتی تعدادی از نمایندگان برای تاثیر مثبت معدل  در کنکور گفت: آنچه شورای سنجش و پذیرش برای محاسبه نمره سوابق تحصیلی  دانش آموزان برای کنکور امسال در نظر گرفت ۲۰ درصد این نمره به صورت قطعی  بود که این یعنی دانش آموزانی که معدل هایشان شرایط لازم را نداشته باشد و  زیر ۱۹ باشد باید عملا دور رشته های خوب همانند رشته های پزشکی در شهرهای  همانند تهران را خط بکشند.
عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی اظهار داشت: با توجه به  اینکه ما هنوز سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان را به صورت کامل نداریم یعنی دانش  آموزی که امسال سال دوازدهم است هنوز دروس نهایی را امتحان نداده است که  سابقه تحصیلی داشته باشد و همین ایجاد مشکلاتی برای دانش آموزان می کرد از  این رو در طرح نمایندگان آورده شده است که تا زمانی که متوسطه دوم یعنی  پایه ۱۰، یازده و دوازده امتحاناتش برگزار نشده است و سابقه تحصیلی را  محاسبه نکرده اند نمره دانش آموز به صورت مثبت و نه قطعی لحاظ شود.
احمدی لاشکی ادامه داد: احتساب نمره به صورت مثبت یعنی اینکه به دانش  آموزی که نمره معدل بالا دارد امتیاز داده شود و دانش آموزی که نمره پایین  تر دارد اگر تمایل داشت با نمره کنکورش خودش را بتواند بالا ببرد که با  اجرای این طرح دانش آموزان برای حضور در کنکور ناامید نمی شوند و اجازه  دارند که در کنکور شرکت کنند.
*وی با بیان اینکه این طرح امروز تقدیم هیات ریسه شد*، گفت: این طرح *بیش  از ۱۱۰ امضا دارد* که امیدواریم *هیات رییسه در جلسه علنی فردا آن را اعلام  وصول کند*.
این عضو کمیسیون آموزش تصریح کرد: طبق قانون مصوب مجلس حذف کنکور زمانی  که سه مقطع تحصیلی ۱۰، یازده و دوازده سوابق تحصیلی شان را دارا باشند  اجرایی می شود و اگر این طرح مجلس نیز مصوب و اجرایی شود تا ۵ سال آینده می  توانیم آن را اجرایی کنیم./

                  پایان پیام/33

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد نمیشه اعمال قدرت کنی و به این بحث خاتمه بده تا تاپیک بسته نشده؟!


همین چند صفحه پیش به صورت ضمنی اشاره کردم که بحث رو ادامه ندید ، ولی خب طرفین درگیر مایلن همچنان به رفتار کودکان خودشون ادامه بدند ...

----------


## Hellion

> همین چند صفحه پیش به صورت ضمنی اشاره کردم که بحث رو ادامه ندید ، ولی خب طرفین درگیر مایلن همچنان به رفتار کودکان خودشون ادامه بدند ...


بنده نهایت رعایت رو میکنم که حرف بدی نزنم ولی مجبورم میکنن حاجی خودت دیدی دیگه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> بنده نهایت رعایت رو میکنم که حرف بدی نزنم ولی مجبورم میکنن حاجی خودت دیدی دیگه


ادامه نده دیگه

----------


## gloria1370

> *احمدی لاشکی مطرح کرد؛ 
> اعمال نمره دانش آموزان در کنکور به صورت قطعی محاسبه نمی شود
> عضو  هیات رییسه مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به طرح دوفوریتی تعدادی از  نمایندگان برای تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور گفت: در صورت تصویب این طرح در  مجلس شورای اسلامی  نمره دانش ‌اموزان در کنکور به صورت مثبت و نه قطعی  محاسبه می شود.*
> 
> «*قاسم احمدی لاشکی*» به خبرنگار پارلمانی خبرگزاری  شبستان با اشاره به طرح دوفوریتی تعدادی از نمایندگان برای تاثیر مثبت معدل  در کنکور گفت: آنچه شورای سنجش و پذیرش برای محاسبه نمره سوابق تحصیلی  دانش آموزان برای کنکور امسال در نظر گرفت ۲۰ درصد این نمره به صورت قطعی  بود که این یعنی دانش آموزانی که معدل هایشان شرایط لازم را نداشته باشد و  زیر ۱۹ باشد باید عملا دور رشته های خوب همانند رشته های پزشکی در شهرهای  همانند تهران را خط بکشند.
> عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی اظهار داشت: با توجه به  اینکه ما هنوز سابقه تحصیلی دانش آموزان را به صورت کامل نداریم یعنی دانش  آموزی که امسال سال دوازدهم است هنوز دروس نهایی را امتحان نداده است که  سابقه تحصیلی داشته باشد و همین ایجاد مشکلاتی برای دانش آموزان می کرد از  این رو در طرح نمایندگان آورده شده است که تا زمانی که متوسطه دوم یعنی  پایه ۱۰، یازده و دوازده امتحاناتش برگزار نشده است و سابقه تحصیلی را  محاسبه نکرده اند نمره دانش آموز به صورت مثبت و نه قطعی لحاظ شود.
> احمدی لاشکی ادامه داد: احتساب نمره به صورت مثبت یعنی اینکه به دانش  آموزی که نمره معدل بالا دارد امتیاز داده شود و دانش آموزی که نمره پایین  تر دارد اگر تمایل داشت با نمره کنکورش خودش را بتواند بالا ببرد که با  اجرای این طرح دانش آموزان برای حضور در کنکور ناامید نمی شوند و اجازه  دارند که در کنکور شرکت کنند.
> *وی با بیان اینکه این طرح امروز تقدیم هیات ریسه شد*، گفت: این طرح *بیش  از ۱۱۰ امضا دارد* که امیدواریم *هیات رییسه در جلسه علنی فردا آن را اعلام  وصول کند*.
> این عضو کمیسیون آموزش تصریح کرد: طبق قانون مصوب مجلس حذف کنکور زمانی  که سه مقطع تحصیلی ۱۰، یازده و دوازده سوابق تحصیلی شان را دارا باشند  اجرایی می شود و اگر این طرح مجلس نیز مصوب و اجرایی شود تا ۵ سال آینده می  توانیم آن را اجرایی کنیم./
> ...


ممکنه به خاطر همین جمله 5 سال رای نیاره  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## saj8jad

> ممکنه به خاطر همین جمله 5 سال رای نیاره


نه ببین شما اشتباه متوجه شدید
این اصلاحیه دوفوریتی که میخوان فردا اعلام وصول کنن ، اصلاحیه 95 رو به این صورت اصلاح میکنه که هر وقت پایه 10 ، پایه 11 و پایه 12 بصورت نهایی و استاندارد برگزار شد اون موقع میتونن تاثیر رو قطعی اعمال کنن در غیر اینصورت باید تاثیر مثبت اعمال بشه ، اون 5 سال هم یعنی تا 5 سال تاثیر مثبت هست تا بعدا چی پیش آید و چه خاکی تو سرشون کنن  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن : نگران نباشید تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Sanazbst

> نه ببین شما اشتباه متوجه شدید
> این اصلاحیه دوفوریتی که میخوان فردا اعلام وصول کنن ، اصلاحیه 95 رو به این صورت اصلاح میکنه که هر وقت پایه 10 ، پایه 11 و پایه 12 بصورت نهایی و استاندارد برگزار شد اون موقع میتونن تاثیر رو قطعی اعمال کنن در غیر اینصورت باید تاثیر مثبت اعمال بشه ، اون 5 سال هم یعنی تا 5 سال تاثیر مثبت هست تا بعدا چی پیش آید و چه خاکی تو سرشون کنن 
> 
> پ.ن : نگران نباشید تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود


خدا از دهنتون بشنوه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## gloria1370

> نه ببین شما اشتباه متوجه شدید
> این اصلاحیه دوفوریتی که میخوان فردا اعلام وصول کنن ، اصلاحیه 95 رو به این صورت اصلاح میکنه که هر وقت پایه 10 ، پایه 11 و پایه 12 بصورت نهایی و استاندارد برگزار شد اون موقع میتونن تاثیر رو قطعی اعمال کنن در غیر اینصورت باید تاثیر مثبت اعمال بشه ، اون 5 سال هم یعنی تا 5 سال تاثیر مثبت هست تا بعدا چی پیش آید و چه خاکی تو سرشون کنن 
> 
> پ.ن : نگران نباشید تاثیر مثبت خواهد بود


نه متوجهم اخه اینا مصر هستن که برا سال اینده دیگه حتما قطعی کنن!!! همین یه مقدار ممکنه بعضیها رو دو دل کنه امیدوارم که نشه اینطوری البته

----------


## saj8jad

> خدا از دهنتون بشنوه


فردا 8 8.15 صبح بزنید رایو فرهنگ ردیف 106 پخش علنی مجلس رو گوش بدید 
به احتمال بسیار زیاد چون طرح امروز با 110 امضا تقدیم هیئت رئیسه مجلس شده فردا اعلام وصولش کنن و رای گیری اولیه برای تصویب دوفوریتش صورت بگیره

----------


## MeGa-Mind

دکتر سبطی: هشدار جدی������������ باید همه به نمایندگان زنگ بزنن و ازشون بخوان تا به طرح دوفوريتي رای بدن مثل این که آموزش و پرورش به کمک مافیا نمایندگان رو هم ...  ����������������  �

----------


## sina_hp

> فردا 8 8.15 صبح بزنید رایو فرهنگ ردیف 106 پخش علنی مجلس رو گوش بدید 
> به احتمال بسیار زیاد چون طرح امروز با 110 امضا تقدیم هیئت رئیسه مجلس شده فردا اعلام وصولش کنن و رای گیری اولیه برای تصویب دوفوریتش صورت بگیره


بیش از 110 تا امضا می خواد تا تصویب شه خیلی سخته تصویبش

----------


## Mysterious

> فردا 8 8.15 صبح بزنید رایو فرهنگ ردیف 106 پخش علنی مجلس رو گوش بدید 
> به احتمال بسیار زیاد چون طرح امروز با 110 امضا تقدیم هیئت رئیسه مجلس شده فردا اعلام وصولش کنن و رای گیری اولیه برای تصویب دوفوریتش صورت بگیره


من میترسم اتفاقی که تو کمیسیون افتاد تو مجلسم بیفته :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Green Aurora

> دکتر سبطی: هشدار جدی������������ باید همه به نمایندگان زنگ بزنن و ازشون بخوان تا به طرح دوفوريتي رای بدن مثل این که آموزش و پرورش به کمک مافیا نمایندگان رو هم ...  ����������������  �


اییییییییییی ووووووااااااااایییی من بازاسترس گرفتم  :Yahoo (19): (((((((((((

----------


## MeGa-Mind

دوستان انرژی منفی به طرح ندین :Yahoo (4):  سعی کنید حستون نسبت به این موضوع مثبت باشه توکل بخدا.

----------


## sina_hp

> محمد خالدی 09132837785
> 
> علی کاظمی 09131834085
> 
> اردشیرنوریان 09126478290
> 
> کوروش کرم پور 09128197800
> 
> ضیاءالله اعزازی ملکی  09143134254
> ...





> ❌❌هر کدوم پاسخگو نبود با یه نماینده دیگه تماس بگیرید
> بعد از ۲۰ - ۳۰ تماس موفق نشدید صحبت کنید پیامک بدید
> 
> یه پیامک بنویسید و داشته باشید هر کسی مشغول کرد سریع کپی کنید واسه اون نماینده و پیامک کنید و برید با نماینده بعدی تماس بگیرید
> ❌❌
> 
> ❌❌موقع تماس و پیامک تاکید کنید که به تاثیر مثبت معدل رای بدن، تاکید کنید به تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور نه تاثیر قطعی یه موقع اشتباه متوجه نشن!❌❌





> شماره_تماس_نمایندگان_مجلس_د  هم_به_تفکیک_استان
> در کنار شماره های بالا به این نمایندگان هم زنگ بزنید☝


....

----------


## sina_hp

همه تلاش کنن☝☝☝☝

----------


## saj8jad

> بیش از 110 تا امضا می خواد تا تصویب شه خیلی سخته تصویبش


اشتباه میکنید ، دوباره بخونید :
*وی با بیان اینکه این طرح امروز تقدیم هیات ریسه شد*، گفت: این طرح *بیش  از ۱۱۰ امضا دارد* که امیدواریم *هیات رییسه در جلسه علنی فردا آن را اعلام  وصول کند*.

----------


## Green Aurora

> ....


من شروع کردم به زنگ زدن و پیام دان بچه ها توروخدا همکاری کنید این فرصت اخرمونه ..

----------


## saj8jad

> من میترسم اتفاقی که تو کمیسیون افتاد تو مجلسم بیفته



در حد توان و حتی بیشتر از حد توان تون به نمایندگان اطلاع رسانی کنید تا فردا با دوفوریت موضوع موافقت کند

----------


## reza2018

> اییییییییییی ووووووااااااااایییی من بازاسترس گرفتم (((((((((((


به توصیه ای که کردن عمل کن!

----------


## AminSD

اگر فردا دو فوريتش راي گيري بشه و راي هم بياره راي گيري پيشنهادا و بهترين طرح ميره واسه هفته بعد! راى گيري طرح هم دو سوم راي ميخواد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

> محمد خالدی 09132837785
> 
> علی کاظمی 09131834085
> 
> اردشیرنوریان 09126478290
> 
> کوروش کرم پور 09128197800
> 
> ضیاءالله اعزازی ملکی  09143134254
> ...





> شماره_تماس_نمایندگان_مجلس_د  هم_به_تفکیک_استان
> در کنار شماره های بالا به این نمایندگان هم زنگ بزنید☝





> ❌❌هر کدوم پاسخگو نبود با یه نماینده دیگه تماس بگیرید
> بعد از ۲۰ - ۳۰ تماس موفق نشدید صحبت کنید پیامک بدید
> 
> یه پیامک بنویسید و داشته باشید هر کسی مشغول کرد سریع کپی کنید واسه اون نماینده و پیامک کنید و برید با نماینده بعدی تماس بگیرید
> ❌❌
> 
> ❌❌موقع تماس و پیامک تاکید کنید که به تاثیر مثبت معدل رای بدن، تاکید کنید به تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور نه تاثیر قطعی یه موقع اشتباه متوجه نشن!❌❌


دوستان الان وقت بحث نیست فردا یا شاید پس فردا لحظات مهم و حیاتی برای همه بچه ها هستن لطفا همکاری کنید

----------


## DR._.ALI

> *
> 
> ما همه می خواییم هر چه زودتر مثبت شه ولی باید واقع بین بود هنوز معلوم نیست مثبت شه دلیل نميشه چون رفته مجلس حتما مثبت میشه طرح دوفوريتي رای بالا می خواد تا تصویب شه تازه بعد اونم باید رای گیری شه مخالف های تاثیر مثبت هم تو مجلس زيادن مطمئنن ساکت نمی مونن و به طرح رای نمیدن به هر حال خدا کنه نظر من غلط باشه و تاثیر مثبت شه*


به هر حال عجله ای نیس بنظرم یه فوریتم بره بازم در نهایت مثبت میشه چون همه ناراضین و نماینده ها هم اینو‌میدونن.در کل زیاد به پرو پای معدل نپیچ چون مثبت میشه تلاش کن امسال از این خراب شده ی کنکور فرار کنی هر طور شده

----------


## sina_hp

> به هر حال عجله ای نیس بنظرم یه فوریتم بره بازم در نهایت مثبت میشه چون همه ناراضین و نماینده ها هم اینو‌میدونن.در کل زیاد به پرو پای معدل نپیچ چون مثبت میشه تلاش کن امسال از این خراب شده ی کنکور فرار کنی هر طور شده


اگه یک فوریتی بشه امکان داره به امسال نکشه و سال بعد یعنی کنکور 99 مثبت شه واین خیلی بده

----------


## Amirkhan21

این همه تلاش و زحمت کردیم انشالله همون دو فوریت رای بیاره فعلا بهتره تا یک فوریتی

----------


## sina_hp

> محمد خالدی 09132837785
> 
> علی کاظمی 09131834085
> 
> اردشیرنوریان 09126478290
> 
> کوروش کرم پور 09128197800
> 
> ضیاءالله اعزازی ملکی  09143134254
> ...





> شماره_تماس_نمایندگان_مجلس_د  هم_به_تفکیک_استان
> در کنار شماره های بالا به این نمایندگان هم زنگ بزنید☝





> ❌❌هر کدوم پاسخگو نبود با یه نماینده دیگه تماس بگیرید
> بعد از ۲۰ - ۳۰ تماس موفق نشدید صحبت کنید پیامک بدید
> 
> یه پیامک بنویسید و داشته باشید هر کسی مشغول کرد سریع کپی کنید واسه اون نماینده و پیامک کنید و برید با نماینده بعدی تماس بگیرید
> ❌❌
> 
> ❌❌موقع تماس و پیامک تاکید کنید که به تاثیر مثبت معدل رای بدن، تاکید کنید به تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور نه تاثیر قطعی یه موقع اشتباه متوجه نشن!❌❌





> فایل پیوست 82621


....

----------


## Elahe_



----------


## Elahe_

به نظرتون دو سوم راي مياره ؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## AminSD

> 


پس حالا حالاها معطلیم! ۳۶ طرح جلوشه یا ابلفضل   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sina_hp

> محمد خالدی 09132837785
> 
> علی کاظمی 09131834085
> 
> اردشیرنوریان 09126478290
> 
> کوروش کرم پور 09128197800
> 
> ضیاءالله اعزازی ملکی  09143134254
> ...





> شماره_تماس_نمایندگان_مجلس_د  هم_به_تفکیک_استان
> در کنار شماره های بالا به این نمایندگان هم زنگ بزنید☝





> ❌❌هر کدوم پاسخگو نبود با یه نماینده دیگه تماس بگیرید
> بعد از ۲۰ - ۳۰ تماس موفق نشدید صحبت کنید پیامک بدید
> 
> یه پیامک بنویسید و داشته باشید هر کسی مشغول کرد سریع کپی کنید واسه اون نماینده و پیامک کنید و برید با نماینده بعدی تماس بگیرید
> ❌❌
> 
> ❌❌موقع تماس و پیامک تاکید کنید که به تاثیر مثبت معدل رای بدن، تاکید کنید به تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور نه تاثیر قطعی یه موقع اشتباه متوجه نشن!❌❌





> فایل پیوست 82621





> به نظرتون دو سوم راي مياره ؟


خیلی سخته ولی شدنی بچه ها همه باید تلاش کنن

----------


## mohammad1397

واقعا ساده این که بخاطر بیست درصدی که همه مشاورا دارن میگن تقریبا فرمالیته است پیگیرین این طرح حالا حالاها به صحن نمیرسه شما هم اون 80درصد از دست میدین خواهشا نگین به من دنبال به حاشیه کشوندن این تایپیکم چون تو تلگرام چهل تا گروه دارین که این انجمن درقبال اونا هیچه من فقط میگم سرکارین وذهنتون برای هیچ مشغول کردین فقط همین یه پست گذاشتم باز جار وجنجال راه نندازین!

----------


## sina_hp

> واقعا ساده این که بخاطر بیست درصدی که همه مشاورا دارن میگن تقریبا فرمالیته است پیگیرین این طرح حالا حالاها به صحن نمیرسه شما هم اون 80درصد از دست میدین خواهشا نگین به من دنبال به حاشیه کشوندن این تایپیکم چون تو تلگرام چهل تا گروه دارین که این انجمن درقبال اونا هیچه من فقط میگم سرکارین وذهنتون برای هیچ مشغول کردین فقط همین یه پست گذاشتم باز جار وجنجال راه نندازین!


ممد(علی هراتی)  تو هم بيا کمک کن تو که شب تا صبح داری درس می خونی این 5 دقیقه که انجمن هستی يه پيامک لااقل بده شاید يه فرجی شد

----------


## saj8jad

امروز #طرح_دو_فوریتی  اصلاح قانون  #سنجش_وپذیرش #دانشجو با ۱۱۴ امضاء تقدیم هیئت رئیسه مجلس شد تا در دستور کار قرار گیرد.
#احمدی_لاشکی: با توجه به اینکه حدود ۳۶ طرح دو فوریتی جلوتر از این طرح قرار دارد 
امیدوارم همکاران محترم اجازه دهند بخاطر اهمیت موضوع  خارج از نوبت در دستور قرار گیرد...
*درحال حاضر اولویت اول طرح درمیان طرحهای موجود مجلس مربوط به نماینده محترم خوی دکتر کبیری میباشد.*
برای تصویب طرح دوفوریتی نیاز به تصویب دو سوم آراء نمایندگان حاضر در جلسه میباشد.
#کنکور_سراسری #کنکور97 #کنکور_۹۸ #تاثیر_مثبت_معدل #معدل
97/7/3

پ.ن : باید با نماینده محترم خوی دکتر کبیری صحبت بشه (پیامک، تماس و ...) تا اجازه بدند به جای طرح ایشون طرح دوفوریتی اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجوی جناب لاشکی خارج از نوبت بررسی بشه ، به دلیل اهمیت فوق العاده مهم موضوع

----------


## sina_hp

> امروز #طرح_دو_فوریتی  اصلاح قانون  #سنجش_وپذیرش #دانشجو با ۱۱۴ امضاء تقدیم هیئت رئیسه مجلس شد تا در دستور کار قرار گیرد.
> #احمدی_لاشکی: با توجه به اینکه حدود ۳۶ طرح دو فوریتی جلوتر از این طرح قرار دارد 
> امیدوارم همکاران محترم اجازه دهند بخاطر اهمیت موضوع  خارج از نوبت در دستور قرار گیرد...
> *درحال حاضر اولویت اول طرح درمیان طرحهای موجود مجلس مربوط به نماینده محترم خوی دکتر کبیری میباشد.*
> برای تصویب طرح دوفوریتی نیاز به تصویب دو سوم آراء نمایندگان حاضر در جلسه میباشد.
> #کنکور_سراسری #کنکور97 #کنکور_۹۸ #تاثیر_مثبت_معدل #معدل
> 97/7/3
> 
> پ.ن : باید با نماینده محترم خوی دکتر کبیری صحبت بشه (پیامک، تماس و ...) تا اجازه بدند به جای طرح ایشون طرح دوفوریتی اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجوی جناب لاشکی خارج از نوبت بررسی بشه ، به دلیل اهمیت فوق العاده مهم موضوع


کسی شمارش رو داره؟؟

----------


## Elahe_

> واقعا ساده این که بخاطر بیست درصدی که همه مشاورا دارن میگن تقریبا فرمالیته است پیگیرین این طرح حالا حالاها به صحن نمیرسه شما هم اون 80درصد از دست میدین خواهشا نگین به من دنبال به حاشیه کشوندن این تایپیکم چون تو تلگرام چهل تا گروه دارین که این انجمن درقبال اونا هیچه من فقط میگم سرکارین وذهنتون برای هیچ مشغول کردین فقط همین یه پست گذاشتم باز جار وجنجال راه نندازین!


تو قرار نبود ديگه نياي ؟ باز پيدات شد كه

----------


## Elahe_

> کسی شمارش رو داره؟؟


09141611304

----------


## AminSD

> واقعا ساده این که بخاطر بیست درصدی که همه مشاورا دارن میگن تقریبا فرمالیته است پیگیرین این طرح حالا حالاها به صحن نمیرسه شما هم اون 80درصد از دست میدین خواهشا نگین به من دنبال به حاشیه کشوندن این تایپیکم چون تو تلگرام چهل تا گروه دارین که این انجمن درقبال اونا هیچه من فقط میگم سرکارین وذهنتون برای هیچ مشغول کردین فقط همین یه پست گذاشتم باز جار وجنجال راه نندازین!


پيگيري ميكنيم تا چشمت درآد داري ميسوزي كه همه چيز برخلاف نظرت پيش ميره بدبخته مافيا

----------


## AminSD

> امروز #طرح_دو_فوریتی  اصلاح قانون  #سنجش_وپذیرش #دانشجو با ۱۱۴ امضاء تقدیم هیئت رئیسه مجلس شد تا در دستور کار قرار گیرد.
> #احمدی_لاشکی: با توجه به اینکه حدود ۳۶ طرح دو فوریتی جلوتر از این طرح قرار دارد 
> امیدوارم همکاران محترم اجازه دهند بخاطر اهمیت موضوع  خارج از نوبت در دستور قرار گیرد...
> *درحال حاضر اولویت اول طرح درمیان طرحهای موجود مجلس مربوط به نماینده محترم خوی دکتر کبیری میباشد.*
> برای تصویب طرح دوفوریتی نیاز به تصویب دو سوم آراء نمایندگان حاضر در جلسه میباشد.
> #کنکور_سراسری #کنکور97 #کنکور_۹۸ #تاثیر_مثبت_معدل #معدل
> 97/7/3
> 
> پ.ن : باید با نماینده محترم خوی دکتر کبیری صحبت بشه (پیامک، تماس و ...) تا اجازه بدند به جای طرح ایشون طرح دوفوریتی اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجوی جناب لاشکی خارج از نوبت بررسی بشه ، به دلیل اهمیت فوق العاده مهم موضوع


شايد اصلا به خاطر همين موضوع اسم ايشون رو تو كپشن اوردن

----------


## saj8jad

> شايد اصلا به خاطر همين موضوع اسم ايشون رو تو كپشن اوردن


دلیل دیگری میتونست غیر از این داشته باشه مگه؟! خیلی تابلویه دیگه
جناب لاشکی سر نخ رو داده دست بچه ها تا برن با ایشون هماهنگ کنن تا به دلیل اهمیت موضوع به جای طرح دوفوریتی ایشون فردا این طرح اصلاحیه قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو بررسی بشه

----------


## AminSD

> 09141611304


متاسفانه در دسترس نيست! نه پيامك ميره نه زنگ ميشه زد

----------


## mlt

یکی به سبطی هم بگه تو کانل به بچه ها بگن به نماینده خوی پیام بدن

----------


## gloria1370

> متاسفانه در دسترس نيست! نه پيامك ميره نه زنگ ميشه زد


لابد دیوونش کردن! ورداشته انداخته اونور خطشو راحتتتت!

----------


## mlt

تو اینستا تل بهش پیام بدین  ....خدا کنه موقع رای گیری 50نفر نباشن تا رای کمتری بخواد 194تا خیلیه

----------


## gloria1370

> تو اینستا تل بهش پیام بدین  ....خدا کنه موقع رای گیری 50نفر نباشن تا رای کمتری بخواد 194تا خیلیه


به همون نسبت اگه باشن رای بیشتر میاره! فرقی نداره بودن یا نبودن بالاخره دو سوم میخواد...مگه مخالفا نیان کلا!

----------


## reza2018

دوستان بعضی ها دارن سعی میکن تاپیک به حاشیه بره وبسته بشه...حواستون باشه

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها دکتر کبیری باید اجازه بده طرح ما زودتر از بقیه طرحها رسیدگی بشه به پیجش برید و ازش بخواید اینم شماره ش:۰۹۱۴۱۶۱۱۳۰۴
شماره آقای تقی کبیری

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها دکتر کبیری باید اجازه بده طرح ما زودتر از بقیه طرحها رسیدگی بشه به پیجش برید و ازش بخواید اینم شماره ش:۰۹۱۴۱۶۱۱۳۰۴
شماره آقای تقی کبیری

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها دکتر کبیری باید اجازه بده طرح ما زودتر از بقیه طرحها رسیدگی بشه به پیجش برید و ازش بخواید اینم شماره ش:۰۹۱۴۱۶۱۱۳۰۴
شماره آقای تقی کبیری

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها دکتر کبیری باید اجازه بده طرح ما زودتر از بقیه طرحها رسیدگی بشه به پیجش برید و ازش بخواید اینم شماره ش:۰۹۱۴۱۶۱۱۳۰۴
شماره آقای تقی کبیری✋✋✋

----------


## Dayi

ب اقای کبیری بزنگین

----------


## مینووو

بچه هابیاین پیج اینستاگرام اقای کبیری اونجا بهشون بگین نوبت طرحشون بدن اقای لاشکی

----------


## saj8jad

https://www.instagram.com/seyedkabiri
*دکتر سید تقی کبیری 
*نماینده مردم شریف #خوی و #چایپاره در #مجلس شورای اسلامی 
عضوهیئت رئیسه کمیسیون

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها اقای کبیری پیامهای منو دید اگه الان زنگش بهش بزنید جواب میده

----------


## DR._.ALI

> اگه یک فوریتی بشه امکان داره به امسال نکشه و سال بعد یعنی کنکور 99 مثبت شه واین خیلی بده


فکر نکنم یه فوریتی اینقد زمان ببره دو فوریتی باید تو یه هفته تکلیفش مشخص شه یه فوریتی نهایتا تو دو ماه اصلا بگو شیش ماه بازم به امسال میرسه فک کنم قانون مجلس دوماه باشه واسه یه فوریت

----------


## AminSD

> بچه ها اقای کبیری پیامهای منو دید اگه الان زنگش بهش بزنید جواب میده


كجا پياماتو ديدن؟؟؟

----------


## sina_hp

دوستان نمی خواستم نا امیدتون کنم ولی این طرح حالا حالا ها رای گیری نميشه

----------


## M-95

> دوستان نمی خواستم نا امیدتون کنم ولی این طرح حالا حالا ها رای گیری نميشه


چرا ؟ :/

----------


## sina_hp

> چرا ؟ :/


چون جزء اولیت مجلس نیست و 33 طرح جلوتر از این طرح هستن

----------


## M-95

> چون جزء اولیت مجلس نیست و 33 طرح جلوتر از این طرح هستن


پس چرا گفت طرح کبیری جلوی این طرحه؟
نمیتونن خارج از نوبت برسیش کنن؟

----------


## Elahe_

> چون جزء اولیت مجلس نیست و 33 طرح جلوتر از این طرح هستن


خوب شد گفتي نميدونستيم  :Yahoo (65): 
همچين گفتي نميخوام نااميدتون كنم فكر كردم خبر جديدي شنيدي

----------


## Amirkhan21

هر چی عقب بندازن خیلی جالب نیست و به ضرره

----------


## sina_hp

> خوب شد گفتي نميدونستيم 
> همچين گفتي نميخوام نااميدتون كنم فكر كردم خبر جديدي شنيدي


تازه مافیا و آموزش و پرورش دارن لابي می کنن تا طرح رای نباره

----------


## reza2018

دوستان این اخرین شانسمون هست...همه ی تلاشمون رو باید بکنیم که دوفوریتش رای بیاره

----------


## -AMiN-

*ما که چند ماه از کنکور اولمون واسه همین چرتو پرتا حروم شد امیدوارم واسه شما زود تکلیفش مشخص شه*

----------


## sina_hp

بچه ها الان فهمیدم که امکان این که طرح زودتر بره صحن وجود داره امیدوار باشید فقط باید نماینده های شهر خودتون رو آگاه کنید

----------


## gloria1370

> چون جزء اولیت مجلس نیست و 33 طرح جلوتر از این طرح هستن


طرح کبیری نشد میریم بعدی و میریزیم رو سرش اون نشد بعدی!!! :Yahoo (4): ولی 34امی نیستیم قطعا

----------


## sina_hp

> طرح کبیری نشد میریم بعدی و میریزیم رو سرش اون نشد بعدی!!!ولی 34امی نیستیم قطعا


الان فهمیدم میشه جلوتر انداخت

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

تاثیر معدل چی شد بالاخره؟
همون ۲۰ درصد مستقیم و ۱۰ درصد مثبت؟

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

راستی کی میدونه تاریخ دقیق برگزاری کنکور چ تایمیه؟

----------


## God_of_war

> راستی کی میدونه تاریخ دقیق برگزاری کنکور چ تایمیه؟


۲۰۱۹ هه فک کنم :Yahoo (15):  
دوستان طرح رای میاره بیشتر از ما نماینده ها باید تاثیر بزارن

----------


## ali.asghar

> راستی کی میدونه تاریخ دقیق برگزاری کنکور چ تایمیه؟


21-20 تیر98 به احتمال قوی

----------


## sina_hp

http://player.iranseda.ir/live-playe...TRUE&SAVE=TRUE
پخش زنده مجلس لطفا پیگیر باشید ببینید امروز طرح رو رای گیری می کنن یا نه

----------


## Vahid Bm

> 21-20 تیر98 به احتمال قوی ویا27-28 تیر


 :Yahoo (114): 28 تیر

----------


## Green Aurora

پخش زنده ی مجلس رو که نگاه میکنم میبینم به چه وضعی ماده هارو تصویب میکنن، بیشتر فحش میدم...
اصلا من امید ندارم به این نماینده ها...

----------


## saj8jad

> پخش زنده ی مجلس رو که نگاه میکنم میبینم به چه وضعی ماده هارو تصویب میکنن، بیشتر فحش میدم...
> اصلا من امید ندارم به این نماینده ها...


در مورد دوفوریتی صحبتی نشد؟

----------


## ali.asghar

> 28 تیر


90درصد 20-21 است  با توجه به تاثیر معدل می تونه تغیر کنه

----------


## sina_hp

واقعا چجوری انقدر آموزش و پرورش قدرتمند شد که یک تنه همه از جمله نمایندگان مجلس رو هم وادار کرد تا مطابق تصمیمات خودش رفتار کنن؟ يه زمانی آموزش و پرورش انقدر قدرت نداشت

----------


## sina_hp

داره به کمک مافیا لابي گري می کنه تا طرح رای نیاره

----------


## awmir79

> داره به کمک مافیا لابي گري می کنه تا طرح رای نیاره


امروز دیگه بعید میدونم خبری بشه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام ببخشید اینجا یه سوالی میپرسم چون هیچکس تو تاپیکی که سوالی پرسیدم محل نزاشت و از اونجایی که منم آدم عصبی هستم.... مجبور شدم اینجا سوال بپرسم.....

ببخشید واسه کنکور 98 از میان نظام قدیما فقط اونایی میتونن شرکت کنن که فارغ از تحصیل 97 هستند/ آیا این درسته ؟

یه سوال دیگه از ازمون های سنجش :
میشه من در ابتدا فقط آمون های جامعش رو ثبت نام کنم ولی بعدا اگه خواستم مرحله ای ها هم برم دوباره اونا هم ثبت نام کنم ؟

با تشکر_

----------


## gloria1370

> _سلام ببخشید اینجا یه سوالی میپرسم چون هیچکس تو تاپیکی که سوالی پرسیدم محل نزاشت و از اونجایی که منم آدم عصبی هستم.... مجبور شدم اینجا سوال بپرسم.....
> 
> ببخشید واسه کنکور 98 از میان نظام قدیما فقط اونایی میتونن شرکت کنن که فارغ از تحصیل 97 هستند/ آیا این درسته ؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه از ازمون های سنجش :
> میشه من در ابتدا فقط آمون های جامعش رو ثبت نام کنم ولی بعدا اگه خواستم مرحله ای ها هم برم دوباره اونا هم ثبت نام کنم ؟
> 
> 
> با تشکر_


واقعا این اخبار رو از کجا میگیرید؟!!!! خیرررررر همه میتونن شرکت کنن ار عهد بوق تا الان

----------


## sina_hp

پنج شنبه مجلس تعطیل هست و باز هم طرح مطرح نشد....

----------


## Mohadese h

سلام دوستان
چیشدبالاخره؟
مثبت یاقطعی؟

----------


## sina_hp

> پنج شنبه مجلس تعطیل هست و باز هم طرح مطرح نشد....


هفته بعد هم دوتا وزیر می خوان انتخاب کنن 
خدا به دادمون برسه فقط

----------


## gloria1370

اینطور که معلومه تا یک ماه دیگه هم مشخص نمیشه

----------


## ali.asghar

> _سلام ببخشید اینجا یه سوالی میپرسم چون هیچکس تو تاپیکی که سوالی پرسیدم محل نزاشت و از اونجایی که منم آدم عصبی هستم.... مجبور شدم اینجا سوال بپرسم.....
> 
> ببخشید واسه کنکور 98 از میان نظام قدیما فقط اونایی میتونن شرکت کنن که فارغ از تحصیل 97 هستند/ آیا این درسته ؟
> 
> یه سوال دیگه از ازمون های سنجش :
> میشه من در ابتدا فقط آمون های جامعش رو ثبت نام کنم ولی بعدا اگه خواستم مرحله ای ها هم برم دوباره اونا هم ثبت نام کنم ؟
> 
> با تشکر_


ازمون های جامع که از نزدیک عید شروع می شه  همون موقع می شه ثبت نام کرد سوال اولت هم که فضایی بود  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (113):   یک جا تو همون انتشار تاثیر معدل کنکور سنجش گفته کسایی می تونند در ترمیم شرکت کنند که تا    97 تموم کرده باشند واین اصلا ربطی به کنکور نداره

----------


## mlt

یه زمانی طرح دو فوریتی ارزش داشت.مجلس برا طرح دو فوریتی هر کاری میکرد تا سریع بره صحن ...الان دیگه خز شده وقتی 36تا طرح دو فوریتی دادن...یعنی 36مورد هست که اگه دیر بهش رسیدگی بشه به ضرر کشور هست؟طرح دو فوریتی مال کارهای مهمه الکی نباید زده بشه دوست دارم بدونم اون30تا درباره چه موضوعی هستند

----------


## sina_hp

> یه زمانی طرح دو فوریتی ارزش داشت.مجلس برا طرح دو فوریتی هر کاری میکرد تا سریع بره صحن ...الان دیگه خز شده وقتی 36تا طرح دو فوریتی دادن...یعنی 36مورد هست که اگه دیر بهش رسیدگی بشه به ضرر کشور هست؟طرح دو فوریتی مال کارهای مهمه الکی نباید زده بشه دوست دارم بدونم اون30تا درباره چه موضوعی هستند


امروز مدرسه داشتی؟

----------


## Sanaz18

> فایل پیوست 82623


اسم شهرت خراب نکن حداقل

----------


## Mohsen2

دوستان طرح ارایه نشد مجلس؟

----------


## mohammad1397

از اول هم گفتم تغییر قانون سال کنکور خاله بازی نیست فقط دارن با روانتون بازی میکنن این طرح شاید دو تا سه ماه دیگه فوریتش به رای گذاشته شه چون مساله کنکوره احتمال صفره که دو فوریتش رای بیاره یه فوریتش هم رای بیاره کلی کارشناسی روش باید انجام شه سبطی با این کارا فقط داره اعصاب همون چن هزار نفر که پیگیر موضوعن به بازی میگیره اونم سال کنکور که باید ارامش فکری داشته باشین بخاطر قدرت نمایی دونفر از دست میره یکم فکر کنین برین با چن تا متخصص واقعی کنکور برا این بیست درصد حرف بزنین نه معلم ادبیات!!سی درصد مشکل داشت ولی بیست درصد تاثیرش ناچیزه

----------


## sina_hp

> از اول هم گفتم تغییر قانون سال کنکور خاله بازی نیست فقط دارن با روانتون بازی میکنن این طرح شاید دو تا سه ماه دیگه فوریتش به رای گذاشته شه چون مساله کنکوره احتمال صفره که دو فوریتش رای بیاره یه فوریتش هم رای بیاره کلی کارشناسی روش باید انجام شه سبطی با این کارا فقط داره اعصاب همون چن هزار نفر که پیگیر موضوعن به بازی میگیره اونم سال کنکور که باید ارامش فکری داشته باشین بخاطر قدرت نمایی دونفر از دست میره یکم فکر کنین برین با چن تا متخصص واقعی کنکور برا این بیست درصد حرف بزنین نه معلم ادبیات!!سی درصد مشکل داشت ولی بیست درصد تاثیرش ناچیزه


به نظرم حرف هات درسته نمی گم 20 درصد تاثیر نمی ذاره اتفاقا می ذاره ولی کسی نمی تونه تغییرش بده

----------


## reza2018

برای نا امیدی هنوز زوده...این همه تلاش نکردیم که اخرش قطعی بمونه...

----------


## Mohsen2

> از اول هم گفتم تغییر قانون سال کنکور خاله بازی نیست فقط دارن با روانتون بازی میکنن این طرح شاید دو تا سه ماه دیگه فوریتش به رای گذاشته شه چون مساله کنکوره احتمال صفره که دو فوریتش رای بیاره یه فوریتش هم رای بیاره کلی کارشناسی روش باید انجام شه سبطی با این کارا فقط داره اعصاب همون چن هزار نفر که پیگیر موضوعن به بازی میگیره اونم سال کنکور که باید ارامش فکری داشته باشین بخاطر قدرت نمایی دونفر از دست میره یکم فکر کنین برین با چن تا متخصص واقعی کنکور برا این بیست درصد حرف بزنین نه معلم ادبیات!!سی درصد مشکل داشت ولی بیست درصد تاثیرش ناچیزه


دوست عزیز الان مثلا با این حرفات میخوای چی رو ثابت کنی هدفت چیه چه مثب بشه چه نشه مهم نیست اگر همون قطعی موند میریم ترمیم اگر مثبت موند چه بهتر

----------


## Amirkhan21

انشالله که مثبت میشه حتمنم تاثیر میزاره واقعا ۲۰ درصد خیلی ناچیزه؟برای معدلای پایین که ضرره ولی چیزی که مشخص نباید روند پی گیری کند بشه

----------


## AminSD

> از اول هم گفتم تغییر قانون سال کنکور خاله بازی نیست فقط دارن با روانتون بازی میکنن این طرح شاید دو تا سه ماه دیگه فوریتش به رای گذاشته شه چون مساله کنکوره احتمال صفره که دو فوریتش رای بیاره یه فوریتش هم رای بیاره کلی کارشناسی روش باید انجام شه سبطی با این کارا فقط داره اعصاب همون چن هزار نفر که پیگیر موضوعن به بازی میگیره اونم سال کنکور که باید ارامش فکری داشته باشین بخاطر قدرت نمایی دونفر از دست میره یکم فکر کنین برین با چن تا متخصص واقعی کنکور برا این بیست درصد حرف بزنین نه معلم ادبیات!!سی درصد مشکل داشت ولی بیست درصد تاثیرش ناچیزه


تو چرا گورتو از تاپيك من گم نميكنى؟ اينجا فقط براى كساييه كه موافق تاثير مثبتن
انقدر حقيري كه همه هرچى بارت كنن و ازت متنفر باشن بازم براي جلب توجه مياي! از اونايى هستى كه تو دنياي واقعى آدم حسابت نميكنن تو مجازى دنبال جلب توجه اى
اميدوارم ديگه پيامتو نبينم تو اين تاپيك
تاثير هم اخر مثبت ميشه بسوز و بمير تغيير قانونم نيست يه اصلاحيس هنوز فرق اينارو نميفهمى حرف مفت نزن

----------


## mmr

بچه ها شما را به خدا قسم درس خوندن رو ول کنید یهو میبینید مثبت شد ولی شما هیچ کاری نکردین . حتما درس خوندن یادتون باشه

----------


## sina_hp

دوستان تا چند وقت پیش فکر می کردم وقتی جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل شه چون 170 نماینده و كميسيون آموزش مجلس پیشنهاد مثبت دادن معدل رو دادن پس جلسه شورا هم معدل رو مثبت می کنه ولی همه دیدیم که نشد الان هم گفتن به مجلس طرح دوفوريتي ميبرن تا مثبت کنن ولی همچين چیزی ممکن نیست بهتره یکم واقع گرايانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم این قضیه حالا حالا جزو دستور کار مجلس قرار نمی گیره و بعد از این که دو سه ماه گذشت تازه بهش می پردازن و در نهایت هم به طرح رای نمی دن و همون قطعی باقی می مونه چیزی که این جا تلف میشه فقط وقت بچه هايي هست که اميدشون به مثبت شدن بود. نمی گم 20 درصد تاثیر نداره حتی اگر تاثیر منفی هم داشته باشه که صد در صد داره نباید به خاطرش اون 80 درصد رو خراب کرد به نظر من این موضوع رو به طور کامل فراموش کنید و فقط روی 80 درصد تمرکز کنید من که ديگه انجمن نمی يام چون نمی خوام بخاطر 20 درصد 80 درصدم از بین بره دوستان معدل قطعی باقی خواهد ماند و طرح دوفوريتي رای نمياره خداحافظ

----------


## mlt

اره


> امروز مدرسه داشتی؟

----------


## AminSD

> دوستان تا چند وقت پیش فکر می کردم وقتی جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل شه چون 170 نماینده و كميسيون آموزش مجلس پیشنهاد مثبت دادن معدل رو دادن پس جلسه شورا هم معدل رو مثبت می کنه ولی همه دیدیم که نشد الان هم گفتن به مجلس طرح دوفوريتي ميبرن تا مثبت کنن ولی همچين چیزی ممکن نیست بهتره یکم واقع گرايانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم این قضیه حالا حالا جزو دستور کار مجلس قرار نمی گیره و بعد از این که دو سه ماه گذشت تازه بهش می پردازن و در نهایت هم به طرح رای نمی دن و همون قطعی باقی می مونه چیزی که این جا تلف میشه فقط وقت بچه هايي هست که اميدشون به مثبت شدن بود. نمی گم 20 درصد تاثیر نداره حتی اگر تاثیر منفی هم داشته باشه که صد در صد داره نباید به خاطرش اون 80 درصد رو خراب کرد به نظر من این موضوع رو به طور کامل فراموش کنید و فقط روی 80 درصد تمرکز کنید من که ديگه انجمن نمی يام چون نمی خوام بخاطر 20 درصد 80 درصدم از بین بره دوستان معدل قطعی باقی خواهد ماند و طرح دوفوريتي رای نمياره خداحافظ


خخخخخخخخ خدافظ
تو همونى هستى كه تا تاثير قطعى شد گفتى عيبى نداره ٢٠ درصد قطعى خوبه

----------


## mlt

اگه روحانی جلو ترامپ کوتاه اومد تاثیر قطعی هم برداشته میشه


> خخخخخخخخ خدافظ
> تو همونى هستى كه تا تاثير قطعى شد گفتى عيبى نداره ٢٠ درصد قطعى خوبه

----------


## gloria1370

> هر جای دنیا قبول دارن که ریاضی و فیزیک علم درجه یک هستند و بقیه شاخه های علوم جز درجه های بعدی حساب میشن...
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...GcDn7qHs6cw9sA
> ۱۵ تا از باارزشترین مدرک های تحصیلی در سال ۲۰۱۸...که فقط مهندسی پزشکی بینشون هست...که اونم فکر کنم جز ریاضی حساب میشه،نه؟
> البته قبول دارم علم پزشکی یکی از سخت ترین شاخه های علمه و خیلی بارزشه،سو تفاهم نشه


البته من منظورم بی اهمیتی رشته های علوم تجربی نبود علوم ریاضی خب پیچیده تر و محاسباتی ترن و ذهنی ان ولی علوم تجربی همونطوریکه  اسمش روشه تجربیه و خب چون با بدن موجودات زنده سروکار داره پیچیدگیش کمتره البته اهمیت هر دو به نظرم بالاست منتهی از اونجایی که ما داریم از صنعت خارج میشیم کلا! خب علوم تجربی الان بیشتر مورد نیاز کشوره البته باز منظورم از پیچیدگی اینه که قدرت درک و شهود بالاتری چون دارن رشته های تجربی اسونتر میشه فهم و یادگیریشون

----------


## sahaaaaaar

کوتاه نیاین بچه ها..درس بخونید..و فقط روزی چندتا اس ام اس بزنید...همین! توکل به خدا...اگه خدا بخواد ما به قول دکتر سبطی صدامون بلندتره..انشاالله شنیده هم میشه..من شب موقع خواب ساعت 1.30 بود که بیست تا اس ام اس زدم..درسته تایم بدی بود ولی دلم شور میزد..یکیشون جواب داد که با تاثیر مثبت موافقه..همچنان در طول روز تو تایم استراحتم...ده تا 20 تا اس ام اس میزنم..چون امکان حضوری رفتن ندارم و قبلا مردادماه پیش 3تا حضوری رفتم دیگه نمیرسم برم..شاید هم با دوستام رفتیم بازم..تماس تلفنی هم فقط با نماینده های شهر خودم گرفتم به شهرهای دیگه فقط پیامک زدم که تعداد کمی جواب دادن...بهرحال 10 دقیقه در روز که به جایی برنمیخوره...درس هم بخونید..ولی نذاریم هیجانمون خاموش بشه که سواستفاده هم زیاااااااده

----------


## MeGa-Mind

دوستان چی شد؟؟ اسن لینک چی میگه؟؟ طرح بررسی شد یا نه؟

تاثیر مثبت معدل سوابق تحصیلی گامی در راستای حذف کنکور - کنکور

----------


## Adan71

سلام.به نظر من وضعیت داره خوب و مثبت پیش میره
قدم هایی خوبی برداشته شده 
 کاهش تاثیر 30 درصد به 20 درصد و امضای چیزی نزدیک به 100 نماینده برای  لغو تاثیر قطعی
این نشون میده  بچه ها راه رو دارند درست میرن
باید ادامه داد و نا امید نشد
از فضای مجازی غافل نشیم بسیار کمک می کنه
این طرح دیر یا زود به صحن مجلس خواهد رفت و اونجا دست نمایندگان هست که شرایط رو برای ادامه راه سخت می کنند یا آسان
در ابتدا و اولویت برنامه هامون مطالعه برای کنکور 98
و سپس ادامه ی اعتراضات مدنی برای رسیدن به حقمون
نا امید نباشیم و به کسانی که ناامید هستند توجهی نکنیم
به امید موفقیت همه ی بچه های کنکوری

----------


## Adan71

> کوتاه نیاین بچه ها..درس بخونید..و فقط روزی چندتا اس ام اس بزنید...همین! توکل به خدا...اگه خدا بخواد ما به قول دکتر سبطی صدامون بلندتره..انشاالله شنیده هم میشه..من شب موقع خواب ساعت 1.30 بود که بیست تا اس ام اس زدم..درسته تایم بدی بود ولی دلم شور میزد..یکیشون جواب داد که با تاثیر مثبت موافقه..همچنان در طول روز تو تایم استراحتم...ده تا 20 تا اس ام اس میزنم..چون امکان حضوری رفتن ندارم و قبلا مردادماه پیش 3تا حضوری رفتم دیگه نمیرسم برم..شاید هم با دوستام رفتیم بازم..تماس تلفنی هم فقط با نماینده های شهر خودم گرفتم به شهرهای دیگه فقط پیامک زدم که تعداد کمی جواب دادن...بهرحال 10 دقیقه در روز که به جایی برنمیخوره...درس هم بخونید..ولی نذاریم هیجانمون خاموش بشه که سواستفاده هم زیاااااااده


سلام
خدا قوت 
قطعا با پشتکار و ممارست شما و افرادی مثل شما میشه امیدوار بود که به نتیجه ی دلخواه برسیم

----------


## ali.asghar

_در ارزوی انم که تاپیک بزنیم وبگیم ;;مهم وفوری;;سیلی خوردن بطحایی از کنکوری ها تاثیرمعدل کنکور98 مثبت شد_

----------


## gloria1370

> _در ارزوی انم که تاپیک بزنیم وبگیم ;;مهم وفوری;;سیلی خوردن بطحایی از کنکوری ها تاثیرمعدل کنکور98 مثبت شد_


ان شاالله

----------


## gloria1370

> دوستان تا چند وقت پیش فکر می کردم وقتی جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل شه چون 170 نماینده و كميسيون آموزش مجلس پیشنهاد مثبت دادن معدل رو دادن پس جلسه شورا هم معدل رو مثبت می کنه ولی همه دیدیم که نشد الان هم گفتن به مجلس طرح دوفوريتي ميبرن تا مثبت کنن ولی همچين چیزی ممکن نیست بهتره یکم واقع گرايانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم این قضیه حالا حالا جزو دستور کار مجلس قرار نمی گیره و بعد از این که دو سه ماه گذشت تازه بهش می پردازن و در نهایت هم به طرح رای نمی دن و همون قطعی باقی می مونه چیزی که این جا تلف میشه فقط وقت بچه هايي هست که اميدشون به مثبت شدن بود. نمی گم 20 درصد تاثیر نداره حتی اگر تاثیر منفی هم داشته باشه که صد در صد داره نباید به خاطرش اون 80 درصد رو خراب کرد به نظر من این موضوع رو به طور کامل فراموش کنید و فقط روی 80 درصد تمرکز کنید من که ديگه انجمن نمی يام چون نمی خوام بخاطر 20 درصد 80 درصدم از بین بره دوستان معدل قطعی باقی خواهد ماند و طرح دوفوريتي رای نمياره خداحافظ


باید صفر و 100 نبود نه که تمام وقت درس خوند و یا تماما تو انجمن بود مقدار کمی وقت میگیره پیگیری کردن تایمای استراحت

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> _در ارزوی انم که تاپیک بزنیم وبگیم ;;مهم وفوری;;سیلی خوردن بطحایی از کنکوری ها تاثیرمعدل کنکور98 مثبت شد_


ایشالااااااااااا

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> دوستان تا چند وقت پیش فکر می کردم وقتی جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش تشکیل شه چون 170 نماینده و كميسيون آموزش مجلس پیشنهاد مثبت دادن معدل رو دادن پس جلسه شورا هم معدل رو مثبت می کنه ولی همه دیدیم که نشد الان هم گفتن به مجلس طرح دوفوريتي ميبرن تا مثبت کنن ولی همچين چیزی ممکن نیست بهتره یکم واقع گرايانه به قضیه نگاه کنیم این قضیه حالا حالا جزو دستور کار مجلس قرار نمی گیره و بعد از این که دو سه ماه گذشت تازه بهش می پردازن و در نهایت هم به طرح رای نمی دن و همون قطعی باقی می مونه چیزی که این جا تلف میشه فقط وقت بچه هايي هست که اميدشون به مثبت شدن بود. نمی گم 20 درصد تاثیر نداره حتی اگر تاثیر منفی هم داشته باشه که صد در صد داره نباید به خاطرش اون 80 درصد رو خراب کرد به نظر من این موضوع رو به طور کامل فراموش کنید و فقط روی 80 درصد تمرکز کنید من که ديگه انجمن نمی يام چون نمی خوام بخاطر 20 درصد 80 درصدم از بین بره دوستان معدل قطعی باقی خواهد ماند و طرح دوفوريتي رای نمياره خداحافظ


ایشون که یکی از طرفدارای پروپاقرص تاثیرمثبت بود و همه رو به اگاه کردن نماینده ها ترغیب میکرد جا زده
واقعا استو تشریحی حل کردن سخته برا ترمیم. خدا بخیر کنه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## The Croaker

> ایشون که یکی از طرفدارای پروپاقرص تاثیرمثبت بود و همه رو به اگاه کردن نماینده ها ترغیب میکرد جا زده
> واقعا استو تشریحی حل کردن سخته برا ترمیم. خدا بخیر کنه


فکر کنم ایشون با این پست بیشتر داره خودشو قانع میکنه که داره کار درست رو میکنه...

----------


## KingCrimson

جا نزنید! مثبت میشه. نشه مثبتش میکنیم  :Yahoo (1):  . بعد از مجلس دیوان عدالت اداری هستش و مثل چندسال پیش با شکایت ابطال میکنیم قانون رو. اصلا شک و استرس نداشته باشید ولی فعلا روی مجلس و زنگ زدن به نماینده ها تمرکز کنید

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

نا امید نباشید ناموساً، همه ی تلاشمون رو بکنیم تا مثبت بشه

----------


## Moein ch

من به چندین نماینده میام دادم چنتاشون جواب دادن حتما از این طرح دوفوریتی حمایت میکنن.ناامید نباشید پیام و تماس هارو ادامه بدید

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> جا نزنید! مثبت میشه. نشه مثبتش میکنیم  . بعد از مجلس دیوان عدالت اداری هستش و مثل چندسال پیش با شکایت ابطال میکنیم قانون رو. اصلا شک و استرس نداشته باشید ولی فعلا روی مجلس و زنگ زدن به نماینده ها تمرکز کنید


قانونی که یه بار سال 93 و 94 شکست خورد و ردش کردن و دوباره برای 95 تا 97مثبت شد..چرا باز همون کار غلط رو تکرار میکنن؟؟؟؟ خر هم دوبار تو یه چاه نمیفته!! والا

----------


## God_of_war

با این وضع دلار هی میخوام به کنکور و زندگی مثبت بشم ولی نمیشه انگار اینده سیاه و تاریکه حتی دکتر هم بشیم‌ پولمون ارزش نداره همین روزاس که واسه خرید یه سیب زمینی یه میلیون پول باید با خودمون ببریم ینی در این حد... فقط به علاقه خودم و ارزوی مادرم درس میخونم دیگه پول دراوردن از این شغلا هم اون قدرت قبلی رو نداره همه هم اگاه شدن و ریختن تو تجربی .. دوستان اشتباه منو نکنین اگه پرستاری در اومدین برین من الان مثل چی پشیمونم مگه چند سال میخوایم عمر کنیم حرفای این کلیپ انگیزشی ها رو هم ول کنین اونا واسه کساییه که تو مملکتشون ثبات و واسه هر شغلی ارزش قاعلن نه اینکه نصف جمعیت بریزه تو تجربی .هیچ چیز راحت به دست نمیاد ولی دیگه قبول کنین ع نِ تجربی دراومده تو ایران :Y (455):  منظورم اینه بچسبین به درس امسال یه پرستاری یا فیزیوتراپی چیزی در بیاین برین درگیر این ۲۰ ۳۰ درصد نشین همه رتبه برتر ها میگن با مجازی قطع ارتباط کردیم و درگیرش نبودیم ما هم همینکارو میکنیم البته پیشنهاد بودا من کی باشم برا شما تصمیم بگیرم :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Ebrahim999

الان یعنی ما تا سال اینده مرتب شما رو اینجا نمیبینیم؟ :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Sanaz18

> از اول هم گفتم تغییر قانون سال کنکور خاله بازی نیست فقط دارن با روانتون بازی میکنن این طرح شاید دو تا سه ماه دیگه فوریتش به رای گذاشته شه چون مساله کنکوره احتمال صفره که دو فوریتش رای بیاره یه فوریتش هم رای بیاره کلی کارشناسی روش باید انجام شه سبطی با این کارا فقط داره اعصاب همون چن هزار نفر که پیگیر موضوعن به بازی میگیره اونم سال کنکور که باید ارامش فکری داشته باشین بخاطر قدرت نمایی دونفر از دست میره یکم فکر کنین برین با چن تا متخصص واقعی کنکور برا این بیست درصد حرف بزنین نه معلم ادبیات!!سی درصد مشکل داشت ولی بیست درصد تاثیرش ناچیزه


شما باید بری پماد بخری برا وقتی که مثبت شد لازمت میشه

----------


## gloria1370

هیچ کس خیرخواه واقعی نیست چه اونی که داره اینطور بچه هارو میترسونه از 20 درصد چه اونی که میگه بیخیالش بشین و برین پی درس و زندگیتون! سبطی باید یک درصد هم بذاره برا اینکه یه وقت شاید مثبت نشه اونوقت بچه ها چطور با این ترسی که از تاثیر معدل بهشون وارد شده درس بخونن.......البته میخواد همه توانو بکار بگیره که نشه اینطوری ولی اگه خدایی نکرده هم قطعی بمونه اونوقت دیگه همه تا مدتی ناامید و نالان ان!!!که اصن جالب نیست

----------


## Elahe_

> هیچ کس خیرخواه واقعی نیست چه اونی که داره اینطور بچه هارو میترسونه از 20 درصد چه اونی که میگه بیخیالش بشین و برین پی درس و زندگیتون! سبطی باید یک درصد هم بذاره برا اینکه یه وقت شاید مثبت نشه اونوقت بچه ها چطور با این ترسی که از تاثیر معدل بهشون وارد شده درس بخونن.......البته میخواد همه توانو بکار بگیره که نشه اینطوری ولی اگه خدایی نکرده هم قطعی بمونه اونوقت دیگه همه تا مدتی ناامید و نالان ان!!!که اصن جالب نیست


اره اگه مثبت نشه واقعا ديگه هيشكي اميدي نداره 
من ازش پرسيدم اگه مثبت نشه چيكار بايد كرد؟ گفت خودتون ميدونيد بايد چيكار كنيد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*30% قطعیه یا 20%؟*

----------


## gloria1370

> اره اگه مثبت نشه واقعا ديگه هيشكي اميدي نداره 
> من ازش پرسيدم اگه مثبت نشه چيكار بايد كرد؟ گفت خودتون ميدونيد بايد چيكار كنيد


منظورش چی بود؟!! لابد ایتکه برید بمبرید!!هوم؟! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gloria1370

> *30% قطعیه یا 20%؟*


20

----------


## Elahe_

> منظورش چی بود؟!! لابد ایتکه برید بمبرید!!هوم؟!


منم نفهميدم منظورشو 
اره احتمالا يعني اينكه ديگه به من ربطي نداره بريد بميريد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

ناموسا کی حال داره استو تشریحی بخونه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## rezafam

کسی میدونه که میشه درسای پیش دانشگاهی رو ترمیم داد یا نه؟؟برای بت نام ترمیم کی بایید بریم؟فک کنم همه درسا رو باید شرکت کنم که بالای 19.5 اینا بیارم

----------


## Alireza_79ez

یک ماه قبل از زمان ترمیم اگر دی باشه اذر باید بری برای ثبت نام
پیش فکر نمیکنم ارزش داشته باشه خود دانی

----------


## reza2018

> ناموسا کی حال داره استو تشریحی بخونه


استو به کنار...برای زیست باید گیاهی و ژنتیک خونده بشه..

----------


## mina_77

> زاررررررررررررررررررتتتت وای خدای من پردیسی انقدر کلاس میذاری؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟وای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااوای خدااااااااااااا خیلی باحال بودددددد همونی پس دو زار شعور نداری دیگه معمای ذهنیم حل شد کاملاااادیگه اصن حرفی ندارمبه شما نیستم اقای ارش به اینی که انقد پف میکنه یه جوری عکس انداخته انگار پوفوسور سمیعی و از پا انداخته هستم ....
> من یه پولی بهم بدن بگن برو پردیس بخون نمیرم چون در جریانم که هیچ محلی استادا نمیدن به پردیسا فقط به چشم اسکناس بهشون نگاه میشه بمیرم برا این هموطنم خیلی عقده ای شده میاد خالی میکنه با مخالفت کردن با تاثیر مثبت بلکه بقیه هم بدبخت بشن یکم اروم بگیره!!


چه بد دهن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amirkhan21

واقعا امتحان دادن تشریحی دادنم یه مصیبتیه همچین الکی نیست اونقد

----------


## AminSD

> چه بد دهن


بد دهن ایشون نبود اون آقا بود که شروع کرد و الانم اخراجش کردن پیام های بی احترامیش احتمالا حذف شده وگرنه متوجه میشدید بددهن کی بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AminSD



----------


## AminSD

*دوستان ببینید
به افرادی که ناامیدی میدن توجه نکنید
خداروشکر ما الان‌ چنتا نماینده داریم که به شدت باهامون موافقن که خانم ساعی هم بهشون پیوستن
همین چندنفر خیلی دیگه از نماینده هارو با ما همراه میکنند
پس بخشی از وقتتون رو همچنان به پیام دادن به نماینده ها اختصاص بدید مطمئن باشید تاثیر مثبت میشه
دیر و زود داره سوخت و سوز نداره
موفق باشید*

----------


## Elahe_

بچه ها اگه مثبت نشد به نظرتون پيش دانشگاهي چه نمره اي به پايينو ترميم كنيم ؟ اخه تاثيرش زياد نيست ..مثلا فيزيك ١٤ رو ترميم كنم به نظرتون ؟

----------


## gloria1370

> بد دهن ایشون نبود اون آقا بود که شروع کرد و الانم اخراجش کردن پیام های بی احترامیش احتمالا حذف شده وگرنه متوجه میشدید بددهن کی بود


مرسی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AminSD

> بچه ها اگه مثبت نشد به نظرتون پيش دانشگاهي چه نمره اي به پايينو ترميم كنيم ؟ اخه تاثيرش زياد نيست ..مثلا فيزيك ١٤ رو ترميم كنم به نظرتون ؟


حالا اگرررر نشد بعد بيا بپرس

----------


## _evil.girl

سلام  دوستان کسی اطلاع داره طرح کی رای گیری میشه؟

----------


## Elahe_

> حالا اگرررر نشد بعد بيا بپرس


گفتم اگررر نشد شما بدت مياد جواب نده از بقيه پرسيدم !

----------


## moja78

> گفتم اگررر نشد شما بدت مياد جواب نده از بقيه پرسيدم !


آقااا 
من ک پیشو همشو با 6-7 پاس کردم d::
اگه قطعی شه بدبختم : )) خخ
به نظرم 14 و باید ترمیم کنید

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> بچه ها اگه مثبت نشد به نظرتون پيش دانشگاهي چه نمره اي به پايينو ترميم كنيم ؟ اخه تاثيرش زياد نيست ..مثلا فيزيك ١٤ رو ترميم كنم به نظرتون ؟


مگه پیش ترمیم داره؟اصلا مگه نظام قدیما ترمیم دارن ؟ :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> مگه پیش ترمیم داره؟اصلا مگه نظام قدیما ترمیم دارن ؟


بله توی مصوبه نوشته بود امکان ترمیم وجود داره اما مشکلی که هست سالای قبل ترمیمی ها با بچه های سوم امتحان میدادن ولی الان دیگ سومی وجود نداره(به جاش یازدهم هست)

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> بله توی مصوبه نوشته بود امکان ترمیم وجود داره اما مشکلی که هست سالای قبل ترمیمی ها با بچه های سوم امتحان میدادن ولی الان دیگ سومی وجود نداره(به جاش یازدهم هست)


آخه تو صفحه ی 18 پست 172 یه چیز دیگه گفته  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Elahe_

> مگه پیش ترمیم داره؟اصلا مگه نظام قدیما ترمیم دارن ؟


بله تو اطلاعيه سازمان سنجش نوشته هم پيش ترميم داره هم سوم

----------


## Mr.Hin

دوستان برای دیپلمه های 90 به قبل که پیش نهایی نبوده معدل 16.6 درصد تاثیر قطعی داره درسته؟ و برای تغییر رشته ای ها مثلا دیپلمه های ریاضی اگر مثل سال های قبل حساب کنیم باید بشه حدود 11 و خورده ای درصد! درسته؟ ( وقتی تاثیر 25 درصدی بود برای ریاضی به تجربی ها شده بود حدود 18 درصد تاثیر معدل)
بازم درصد زیادی هست و باید به ترمیم چند از درس ها فکر کرد

----------


## DR._.ALI

میگن 36 تا طرح جلوی این طرحه معدله :Yahoo (110):

----------


## gloria1370

> دوستان برای دیپلمه های 90 به قبل که پیش نهایی نبوده معدل 16.6 درصد تاثیر قطعی داره درسته؟ و برای تغییر رشته ای ها مثلا دیپلمه های ریاضی اگر مثل سال های قبل حساب کنیم باید بشه حدود 11 و خورده ای درصد! درسته؟ ( وقتی تاثیر 25 درصدی بود برای ریاضی به تجربی ها شده بود حدود 18 درصد تاثیر معدل)
> بازم درصد زیادی هست و باید به ترمیم چند از درس ها فکر کرد


فقط معدل دیپلم تاثیر داره قطعی یا مثبت بودن مشخص نیست ...حدود 11 درصد حساب میشه اره...

----------


## aminsky72

دوستانی که در زمینه ی تاثیر معدل  تا اون جا که تونستن تلاش خودشونو کردن دمشون گرم...تو رو خدا در کنار تلاش هاتون  و کمک خواستن از بنده های خدا از خدا هم کمک بخواین

افتادگان   چو    تكيه   به دست دعا كنند/  صد  درد  را  به  قطرۀ اشكي دوا كنند

----------


## Bimehr

دوستان خواهش میکنم این قد فاز منفی ندین.
خواهش میکنم تلاش کنید به امید خدا این مصوبه ظالمانه لغو میشه.
تایپک تاثیر مثبت تبدیل به تایپک ترمیم و صحبت های قطع امید شده.

----------


## Miss.Sad

بچه ها آقای کبیری نماینده شهر ما هستن 
اگه با همشهریام جمع شیم بگیم طرح ما زودتر از طرح اوشون بررسی شه فرقی به حالمون داره ؟!

----------


## Green Aurora

> بچه ها آقای کبیری نماینده شهر ما هستن 
> اگه با همشهریام جمع شیم بگیم طرح ما زودتر از طرح اوشون بررسی شه فرقی به حالمون داره ؟!


آرههههههه حتمممممااااااا انجامش بده...
اگه راضیش کنید طرحشو با لاشکی عوض کنه خیلیی میفتیم جلو ..انجامش بدید خیلی موثره..

----------


## Green Aurora

> بچه ها آقای کبیری نماینده شهر ما هستن 
> اگه با همشهریام جمع شیم بگیم طرح ما زودتر از طرح اوشون بررسی شه فرقی به حالمون داره ؟!


آرههههههه حتمممممااااااا انجامش بده...
اگه راضیش کنید طرحشو با لاشکی عوض کنه خیلیی میفتیم جلو ..انجامش بدید خیلی موثره..

----------


## Green Aurora

> بچه ها آقای کبیری نماینده شهر ما هستن 
> اگه با همشهریام جمع شیم بگیم طرح ما زودتر از طرح اوشون بررسی شه فرقی به حالمون داره ؟!


آرههههههه حتمممممااااااا انجامش بده...
اگه راضیش کنید طرحشو با لاشکی عوض کنه خیلیی میفتیم جلو ..انجامش بدید خیلی موثره..

----------


## Green Aurora

> بچه ها آقای کبیری نماینده شهر ما هستن 
> اگه با همشهریام جمع شیم بگیم طرح ما زودتر از طرح اوشون بررسی شه فرقی به حالمون داره ؟!


آرههههههه حتمممممااااااا انجامش بده...
اگه راضیش کنید طرحشو با لاشکی عوض کنه خیلیی میفتیم جلو ..انجامش بدید خیلی موثره..

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آرههههههه حتمممممااااااا انجامش بده...
> اگه راضیش کنید طرحشو با لاشکی عوض کنه خیلیی میفتیم جلو ..انجامش بدید خیلی موثره..


باشه من تو اینستاگرام با بچه ها جمع میشیم میگیم امیدوارم جواب بده

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


بچه ها اگه مثبت نشد به نظرتون پيش دانشگاهي چه نمره اي به پايينو ترميم كنيم ؟ اخه تاثيرش زياد نيست ..مثلا فيزيك ١٤ رو ترميم كنم به نظرتون ؟


به امید خدا مثبت میشه اگه نشد پیش اکثرا داغون هستند فکر نکنم نیاز باشه_

----------


## Amirkhan21

لغو میشه چون مصوبه ای هست که ظالمانست یعنی برا یه فارغ التحصیل نباید فرصت دوباره داده باشه تا حداقل برا یه سال بدون دغدغه کنکورشو بده ؟!!!!!!این اخرین فرصته پس نباید از بعضیا همچین فرصت گرفته بشه و خیلیا هم خب واقعا نمی تونن ترمیم کنن..

----------


## _evil.girl

> باشه من تو اینستاگرام با بچه ها جمع میشیم میگیم امیدوارم جواب بده


لطفا پیگیری کنید حتما ممنون

----------


## Piman



----------


## reza2018

> بچه ها آقای کبیری نماینده شهر ما هستن 
> اگه با همشهریام جمع شیم بگیم طرح ما زودتر از طرح اوشون بررسی شه فرقی به حالمون داره ؟!


بهتره حضوری برید باهاشون حرف بزنید و علاوه بر این حتما ایرادات تاثیر قطعی رو هم بهشون توضیح بدید

----------


## AminSD

> 


خدا لعنت كنه باعث و بانيشو! رتبه كشوريش ١٠٠ برابره اونه واااااى

----------


## Saeed79

تراز نفر اول فارغ التحصیلان 8800 !
تراز نفر اول نظام جدیدا 7700 !
به ضرر نظام قدیما بود دیگه ؟؟؟؟
تراز نفرات برتر قلمچی رو چک کنید
اگه با این تراز ها بخوان مثه کنکور سنجیده بشن ما نظام جدیدا بدبخت میشم !

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> 


دقت نکردی دیگه.اولی بومی اصفهانه.به خاطر همین قبول شده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## AminSD

> دقت نکردی دیگه.اولی بومی اصفهانه.به خاطر همین قبول شده


 :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> تراز نفر اول فارغ التحصیلان 8800 !
> تراز نفر اول نظام جدیدا 7700 !
> به ضرر نظام قدیما بود دیگه ؟؟؟؟
> تراز نفرات برتر قلمچی رو چک کنید
> اگه با این تراز ها بخوان مثه کنکور سنجیده بشن ما نظام جدیدا بدبخت میشم !


رفیق تراز هرچی پایینتر باشه یعنی اون ازمون اسونتر بوده مثال وقتی همه زیست رو بالا بزنن دیگ درصد بالا توی زیست ارزش نداره و تراز پایینتر میده 
اینکه نفر اول فارغ التحصیلا رو داده8800 یعنی این نفر درصدهایی زده ک درصدهای مثل اون خیلی خیلی کم بوده ولی نظام جدید 7700 یعنی خیلیا بالا زدن برا همین ارزش نداشته!

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> رفیق تراز هرچی پایینتر باشه یعنی اون ازمون اسونتر بوده مثال وقتی همه زیست رو بالا بزنن دیگ درصد بالا توی زیست ارزش نداره و تراز پایینتر میده 
> اینکه نفر اول فارغ التحصیلا رو داده8800 یعنی این نفر درصدهایی زده ک درصدهای مثل اون خیلی خیلی کم بوده ولی نظام جدید 7700 یعنی خیلیا بالا زدن برا همین ارزش نداشته!


البته کنکور همه رو باهم تراز بندی میکنه قلمچی هم احتمالا از ازمون بعد همینکارو بکنه اما این ازمون باعث شد تا ثابت شه حرفایی ک میگفت نظام جدید اسونتره تایید بشه 
امید هست ک طراحان کنکور سوالارو جوری طرح کنن ک به کسی ظلم نشه قلمچی چیش درست بوده ک اینش درست باشه

----------


## mlt

قشنگ نه به تاثیر قطعی خوابیده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بهتره حضوری برید باهاشون حرف بزنید و علاوه بر این حتما ایرادات تاثیر قطعی رو هم بهشون توضیح بدید


فعلا که جواب نمیدن اصلا محل نمیذارن  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (68):

----------


## AminSD

> قشنگ نه به تاثیر قطعی خوابیده


چون خداروشكر به اندازه كافى اكثريت نماينده هارو آگاه كرديم

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

متاسفانه یک کمپینم بوجود اومده میرن تو پیج و شماره نماینده ها بهشون فحش میدن بدلیل نقش پشمکی که دارن واسه همین احتمالا دیگه پیامارو چک نمیکنن

----------


## God_of_war

من که بیخیال شدم اعتراض به اینا اب در هاون کوبیدن است الکی ۲ ماهمون هدر رفت این سبطی طوری اعتماد با نفس داد من گفتم مثبته بابا حله همه چی پشت کنکور موندم ر ی د م به زندگیم کاش همچین قلطی نمیکردم

----------


## AminSD

> من که بیخیال شدم اعتراض به اینا اب در هاون کوبیدن است الکی ۲ ماهمون هدر رفت این سبطی طوری اعتماد با نفس داد من گفتم مثبته بابا حله همه چی پشت کنکور موندم ر ی د م به زندگیم کاش همچین قلطی نمیکردم


تو خودت دو ماهتو هدر دادى لابد
چون سبطي گفت درستونو بخونيد فقط يكساعت براى كمپين وقت بزاريد
الانم شما بريد پى درس مطمىن باشيد معدل مثبت ميشه صبر داشته باشيد يخورده ديگه...
همچين موج منفى ميدين انگار راى گيري شده طرح راى نيوورده!!
١٧٥ نماينده باماهستند كه نامه زدن به شورا كه تاثيرو مثبت كنيد
الان نگرانيتون دقيقا از چه بابِ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## God_of_war

> تو خودت دو ماهتو هدر دادى لابد
> چون سبطي گفت درستونو بخونيد فقط يكساعت براى كمپين وقت بزاريد
> الانم شما بريد پى درس مطمىن باشيد معدل مثبت ميشه صبر داشته باشيد يخورده ديگه...
> همچين موج منفى ميدين انگار راى گيري شده طرح راى نيوورده!!
> ١٧٥ نماينده باماهستند كه نامه زدن به شورا كه تاثيرو مثبت كنيد
> الان نگرانيتون دقيقا از چه بابِ؟؟؟؟؟


 عزیز من گفتم پشت کنکور موندم واسه همین ناراحتم چون بر خلاف همه من معدلم خیلی پایینه انگیزم نابود شده معدلم ۱۸ بود به کفشم. هم نبود تاثیر قطعی ولی من با تبصره قبول شدم اراده ام قوی بود همه درسام هم اوکی شده تو این سالها با تلاش کردنم الان خوبه به جز ریاضی فیزیک نامرد که هیچی حالیم نیس و منو از ارزوهام دور کرد امسال واسه این ناراحتم اگه مثبت میشد لاقل یه ۳۰ درصد معلم خصوصی میگرفتم میزدم کنکور رو . خودت که میدونی امتحان تشریحی ریاضی فیزیک و ادبیات و دینیش چقد چرته

----------


## mlt

چون همه ناامید شدن نه نماینده ها اگاه شدن


> چون خداروشكر به اندازه كافى اكثريت نماينده هارو آگاه كرديم

----------


## AminSD

> چون همه ناامید شدن نه نماینده ها اگاه شدن


همه نااميد بشن هيچ اهميتى نداره ١٧٥ نماينده با مان

----------


## AminSD

> عزیز من گفتم پشت کنکور موندم واسه همین ناراحتم چون بر خلاف همه من معدلم خیلی پایینه انگیزم نابود شده معدلم ۱۸ بود به کفشم. هم نبود تاثیر قطعی ولی من با تبصره قبول شدم اراده ام قوی بود همه درسام هم اوکی شده تو این سالها با تلاش کردنم الان خوبه به جز ریاضی فیزیک نامرد که هیچی حالیم نیس و منو از ارزوهام دور کرد امسال واسه این ناراحتم اگه مثبت میشد لاقل یه ۳۰ درصد معلم خصوصی میگرفتم میزدم کنکور رو . خودت که میدونی امتحان تشریحی ریاضی فیزیک و ادبیات و دینیش چقد چرته


خب تو هنوزم با همون انگيزه درس بخون مطمئن باش آخر مثبت ميشه حتى يه هفته به كنكور
به اين موضوع فك نكن چون آخرش مثبته درگيرش باشى درسم نميتونى بخونى تاثيرم اخر مثبت ميشه! اصلا بهش فكر نكن تا آذر! اصلا انگار همچين چيزي نبوده

----------


## Misto

> خب تو هنوزم با همون انگيزه درس بخون مطمئن باش آخر مثبت ميشه حتى يه هفته به كنكور
> به اين موضوع فك نكن چون آخرش مثبته درگيرش باشى درسم نميتونى بخونى تاثيرم اخر مثبت ميشه! اصلا بهش فكر نكن تا آذر! اصلا انگار همچين چيزي نبوده


حاجی مگه میشه اصلا فکر نکرد به همچین چیزی اونم تا آذر ماه ... خب اومدیمو قطعی شد  :Yahoo (113): کی واسه ترمیم معدل بخونیم ... ؟  :Yahoo (100):  وضع خیلی خرابه حس میکنم نماینده ها همشون خیانت میکنن همین خودشون برای شفافیت آرا مگه امضا نداده بودن ؟؟؟ ولی برای فوریتش فقط یک سومشون رای موافق دادن ...  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## AminSD

> حاجی مگه میشه اصلا فکر نکرد به همچین چیزی اونم تا آذر ماه ... خب اومدیمو قطعی شد کی واسه ترمیم معدل بخونیم ... ؟  وضع خیلی خرابه حس میکنم نماینده ها همشون خیانت میکنن همین خودشون برای شفافیت آرا مگه امضا نداده بودن ؟؟؟ ولی برای فوریتش فقط یک سومشون رای موافق دادن ...


آره اصلا فك نكن تا اول آذر! تا اون موقع تكليف روشن ميشه اما اگر يك درصد روشن نشده بود و ديگه همه چيز قطعي شده بود ميريم ترميم اسم مينويسيم! اينجورى اين دوماهو خراب نكرديم و ازش استفاده كرديم! واسه نهاييم همون وقتى كه تو برنامش هست بسه ديگه

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Misto


حاجی مگه میشه اصلا فکر نکرد به همچین چیزی اونم تا آذر ماه ... خب اومدیمو قطعی شد کی واسه ترمیم معدل بخونیم ... ؟  وضع خیلی خرابه حس میکنم نماینده ها همشون خیانت میکنن همین خودشون برای شفافیت آرا مگه امضا نداده بودن ؟؟؟ ولی برای فوریتش فقط یک سومشون رای موافق دادن ... 


مگه برای دو فوریت رای گرفتن که می گی 1/3 رای موافق  دادن !_

----------


## ali13791379

عزیزان خودتونو خسته نکنید قطعی شد رفت پی کارش امام زمانم ظهور کنه معدل مثبت نمیشه

----------


## reza2018

اگه دوفوریتش رای بیاره (که احتمالا میاره!)مثبت میشه...

----------


## mlt

دلت خوشه


> همه نااميد بشن هيچ اهميتى نداره ١٧٥ نماينده با مان

----------


## AminSD

> دلت خوشه


شما برو سره درست ٣٦ ساعت هم بايد در هفته برى مدرسه ١٠تا هم كه نهايى دارى عقب ميمونى از درس

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> عزیزان خودتونو خسته نکنید قطعی شد رفت پی کارش امام زمانم ظهور کنه معدل مثبت نمیشه


ما تلاشمون رو میکنیم خسته هم نمیشیم، مطمئن باش مثبت میشه، شما که امید نداری لطفا بقیه  و نا امید نکن

----------


## Saeed79

> رفیق تراز هرچی پایینتر باشه یعنی اون ازمون اسونتر بوده مثال وقتی همه زیست رو بالا بزنن دیگ درصد بالا توی زیست ارزش نداره و تراز پایینتر میده 
> اینکه نفر اول فارغ التحصیلا رو داده8800 یعنی این نفر درصدهایی زده ک درصدهای مثل اون خیلی خیلی کم بوده ولی نظام جدید 7700 یعنی خیلیا بالا زدن برا همین ارزش نداشته!


نه عزیزم به خاطر اینه که سطح نظام جدیدا خیلی بالاتر از نظام قدیماست
از روی درصد و تراز نفرات برتر کاملا مشخصه

----------


## AminSD

> نه عزیزم به خاطر اینه که سطح نظام جدیدا خیلی بالاتر از نظام قدیماست
> از روی درصد و تراز نفرات برتر کاملا مشخصه


شما نظام جديدا دلتون رو به اين چيزا خوش كنين :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sina_hp

*به احتمال 99 درصد تاثیر قطعی باقی می مونه*
 @mohammad1397

----------


## _evil.girl

> *به احتمال 99 درصد تاثیر قطعی باقی می مونه*
>  @mohammad1397




دلیل خاصی داری یا کلا از رو حس ت میگی؟

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط snoorafkan79


دلیل خاصی داری یا کلا از رو حس ت میگی؟


وجود مافیا گردن کلفت که از خیلی قبل تر برای امروز برنامه ریزی کرده بود  و رشوه دادن های زیاد*

----------


## gloria1370

خواهشا ول نکنین سردش نکنین :Yahoo (101):

----------


## gloria1370

میشه فازززز منفی ندیییییییین؟: :Yahoo (43):  :Yahoo (75):

----------


## gloria1370

هر کی میخواد فاز منفی بده نیاد بقیه رو هم ناامید کنه بالاخره همه میفهمیم قطعی میمونه یا مثبت میشه ....برا خودتون غمبرک بگیرین لطفا

----------


## gloria1370

> من که بیخیال شدم اعتراض به اینا اب در هاون کوبیدن است الکی ۲ ماهمون هدر رفت این سبطی طوری اعتماد با نفس داد من گفتم مثبته بابا حله همه چی پشت کنکور موندم ر ی د م به زندگیم کاش همچین قلطی نمیکردم


الانم اگه میتونی و رشته ای رو نمرشو تو کارنامه سبز اوردی میتونی بری ....یه کارنامه هست که اگر رشته ای رو انتخاب هم نکرده باشی بهت میگه کجاها قبول میشدی....

----------


## alireza.msv

آقا امیدی هست تاثیر معدل مثبت شه یا باید درسو ببوسیم بذاریم کنار؟

----------


## reza2018

> آقا امیدی هست تاثیر معدل مثبت شه یا باید درسو ببوسیم بذاریم کنار؟


بله ....احتمالا مثبت بشه.

----------


## Dayi

مثبته حالا میبینین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## alireza.msv

> بله ....احتمالا مثبت بشه.


میشه شما یه توضیحی بدی که تاثیر مثبت چیه دقیقا؟ ۳۰ درصد مثبت شه یعنی هیچ تاثیری نداره؟

----------


## mlt

مثبت میشه البته اگه دلار اومد3/700 :Yahoo (4): ......برید سر درستون فوقش درصد بالاتر بزنیم معدل رو جبران کنه...حالا اگه معدل بده برا همه بده پس کسی نسبت به دیگری ضرر نمیکنه حالا فوقش چندتا دهه60داریم که کنکور بدن ازینا چندتاشون برا رشته تاپ میخونن؟

----------


## reza2018

> میشه شما یه توضیحی بدی که تاثیر مثبت چیه دقیقا؟ ۳۰ درصد مثبت شه یعنی هیچ تاثیری نداره؟


تاثیر مثبت یعنی در صورتی که  معدل باعث افزایش رتبه شما(در واقع تراز)بشه اعمال میشه ولی در صورتی که باعث کاهش رتبه شما بشه اعمال نمیشه.

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> آقا امیدی هست تاثیر معدل مثبت شه یا باید درسو ببوسیم بذاریم کنار؟


*داداش من مگه میخوای اپولو هوا کنی ! مثبتم نشد خوب برو ترمیم کن. اینم چارش*

----------


## jack313

سلام کسی میدونه که بالاخره این طرح کی میره برای رأی گیری؟

----------


## ali.asghar

_هنوز مجلس رای نداده کشتی ها تون شکسته  تا وقتی مجلس رای نداده امید است درس بخونید و5/. ساعت هم به این تاثیر لعنتی اختصاص بدین //اینا یی که میگن درصد بالا تر میزنیم تو کارشون موندم مگه 60زیست رو به راحتی میشه 80 کرد کنکور98 همینطوری سخت است باید 70 درصد بزنی پزشکی دور اباد قبول شی با معدل خوب / خدا خودش رحم کنه اخر وعاقبتمونه_ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mlt

80؟حالا مگه مه 70 میزنن ما80 بزنیم..


> _هنوز مجلس رای نداده کشتی ها تون شکسته  تا وقتی مجلس رای نداده امید است درس بخونید و5/. ساعت هم به این تاثیر لعنتی اختصاص بدین //اینا یی که میگن درصد بالا تر میزنیم تو کارشون موندم مگه 70 زیست رو به راحتی میشه 80 کرد کنکور98 همینطوری سخت است باید 70 درصد بزنی پزشکی دور اباد قبول شی با معدل خوب / خدا خودش رحم کنه اخر وعاقبتمونه_

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


80؟حالا مگه مه 70 میزنن ما80 بزنیم..


والا این کنکور 98 همچی ازش بر میاد در ثانی نظام جدید زنتیک /بخش گیاهی و... یا ندارند یا کم دارند برای اونا راحت تره  درصد بالا /البته بگم به طراح هم بستگی داره /به مثال بودن درصد هم ربط داره_

----------


## amirhoseinsb

اگه قطعی شد خرداد سال بعد میشه ترمیم داد یا فقط دی؟

----------


## gloria1370

> میشه شما یه توضیحی بدی که تاثیر مثبت چیه دقیقا؟ ۳۰ درصد مثبت شه یعنی هیچ تاثیری نداره؟


مثبت ینی اگه کنکورت بهتر بود نمره کنکورت 100 درصد حساب میشه اگه کنکورت بدتر از امتحان نهاییت بود ترازش ، امتحان نهاییت به کنکورت کمک میکنه درواقع هیچ ضرری کسی نمیکنه هر کدوم بهتر شد براش تاثیر میدن

----------


## God_of_war

وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری درباره نظر وزارت علوم درخصوص طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو توضیحاتی ارائه دارد.


به گزارش تابناک همدان به نقل از خانه ملت، منصور غلامی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر کاهش تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور از ۳۰ به ۲۰ درصد و علت این تصمیم، گفت: این تصمیم جزو اختیارات شورای سنجش و پذیرش است، اما به نظرات کارشناسی نمایندگان محترم نیز توجه شد و پس از برگزاری مجدد جلسه شورا این تغییرات در نظر گرفته شد.

در صورتی که طرح مورد نظر نمایندگان در مجلس مصوب شود ما آن را اجرایی می‌کنیم

به زعم وزیر آموزش و پرورش نتیجه امتحانات نهایی قابل اعتماد است

وی افزود: آموزش و پرورش تامین کننده شرایط لازم برای واقعی بودن تاثیر قطعی معدل در گزینش و پذیرش دانشجو است و وزیر آموزش و پرروش و معاون این وزارتخانه بیان می‌کنند که آنچه ما برای برگزاری امتحانات داریم قابل اعتماد است.

وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری در پاسخ به اینکه علت اینکه برای سال ۹۹ نیز ۲۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور را در نظر گرفتید چه بود، توضیح داد: تصمیم شورا این بود؛ در صورتی که طرح مورد نظر نمایندگان در مجلس مصوب شود ما آن را اجرایی می‌کنیم.

----------


## mpaarshin

طرح تصویب میشه نگران نباشید

البته تو صف هستش ولی به هرحال تصویب میشه

----------


## mlt

تاریخ فراموش نخواهد کرد.....خبرنگار>اقای غلامی طرح تاثیر قطعی طرح خوبی نیست...وزیر>میدونیم حالا تا 1400 یه طرح درست درست میکنیم(حالا دقیق حرفشو یادم نیست ولی تو همین مایه ها بود)


> وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری درباره نظر وزارت علوم درخصوص طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو توضیحاتی ارائه دارد.
> 
> 
> به گزارش تابناک همدان به نقل از خانه ملت، منصور غلامی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر کاهش تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور از ۳۰ به ۲۰ درصد و علت این تصمیم، گفت: این تصمیم جزو اختیارات شورای سنجش و پذیرش است، اما به نظرات کارشناسی نمایندگان محترم نیز توجه شد و پس از برگزاری مجدد جلسه شورا این تغییرات در نظر گرفته شد.
> 
> در صورتی که طرح مورد نظر نمایندگان در مجلس مصوب شود ما آن را اجرایی می‌کنیم
> 
> به زعم وزیر آموزش و پرورش نتیجه امتحانات نهایی قابل اعتماد است
> 
> ...

----------


## mlt

صف نون هم اینطوری نیست...30 تاطرح دو فوریتی؟؟؟کشور داشت ****** میرفت نمیدونستیم


> طرح تصویب میشه نگران نباشید
> 
> البته تو صف هستش ولی به هرحال تصویب میشه

----------


## gloria1370

> وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری درباره نظر وزارت علوم درخصوص طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو توضیحاتی ارائه دارد.
> 
> 
> به گزارش تابناک همدان به نقل از خانه ملت، منصور غلامی  با اشاره به تصمیم شورای سنجش و پذیرش مبنی بر کاهش تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور از ۳۰ به ۲۰ درصد و علت این تصمیم، گفت: این تصمیم جزو اختیارات شورای سنجش و پذیرش است، اما به نظرات کارشناسی نمایندگان محترم نیز توجه شد و پس از برگزاری مجدد جلسه شورا این تغییرات در نظر گرفته شد.
> 
> در صورتی که طرح مورد نظر نمایندگان در مجلس مصوب شود ما آن را اجرایی می‌کنیم
> 
> به زعم وزیر آموزش و پرورش نتیجه امتحانات نهایی قابل اعتماد است
> 
> ...


دوپهلو حرف زده نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب!

----------


## gloria1370

> صف نون هم اینطوری نیست...30 تاطرح دو فوریتی؟؟؟کشور داشت ****** میرفت نمیدونستیم


شما درس هم میخونی؟!

----------


## mlt

ای فقط یه کاری کرده طرح بره مجلس باور کن از خداشه این شورا منحل بشه :Yahoo (4): 


> دوپهلو حرف زده نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب!

----------


## mlt

سینه چاکان تاثیر مثبت طرح تاثیر قطعی در صحن اعلام وصول شد

----------


## mlt

اره میخونم ...اون خوندنی که مد نظر تو هست باعث پارگی میشه من 3تا8میخونم


> شما درس هم میخونی؟!

----------


## mlt

راستی طرح عادی هست دو فوریتی نیست....ولی به نظرم دیگه دو سوم نیست برا رای گیری

----------


## mahmood21755

خداروشکر طرح اعلام وصول شد .....نهایتا تا هفته آینده میره کمیسیون بعدشم با نصف ارا به تصویب میرسه ....
این خیلی بهتر از دوفوریتی هستش ....
از کمیسیون که دربیاد صحن علنی تصویب میکنن

----------


## mahmood21755

درمورد زمانشم بگم که خیلی زودتر از دوفوریتی میشه

----------


## reza2018

خوب تبریک به همه ی دوستان :Yahoo (105):

----------


## M-95

کمیسیون چند روز وقت داره تا طرح رو بده مجلس؟

----------


## mahmood21755

به نظرم الان دیگه حتی زمانشم مهم نیست چون به نظر شما حداقل نصف نماینده ها با این طرح موافق نیستن؟!معلکمه که هستن فقط 175امضا داریم از نماینده ها پس کار تمومه ....با خیال راحت درس بخونین اگر مثبت نشد اسممو عوض میکنم خخخخ

----------


## mahmood21755

> کمیسیون چند روز وقت داره تا طرح رو بده مجلس؟


نائب رئیسش لاشکی هست.....فکر کنم تا آخر هفته لاشکی کارو تموم کنه یا نهایتا تا هفته آینده از این بابت خیالت راحت

----------


## reza2018

اینکه میگن بصورت عادی اعلام وصول میشه یعنی چی؟!

----------


## AminSD

تا آخره مهر وضعيتمون روشن ميشه خداروشكر
ريسك دوفوريتى بالا بود

----------


## mahmood21755

> اینکه میگن بصورت عادی اعلام وصول میشه یعنی چی؟!


ییعنی اول میره کمیسیون بعد 50تا امضا از نماینده ها میگرن و میره به صحن علنی

----------


## AminSD

> اره میخونم ...اون خوندنی که مد نظر تو هست باعث پارگی میشه من 3تا8میخونم


خب تو بايد در حد پارگى بخونى هم ٣٦ ساعت بايد برى مدرسه هم ١٠تا نهايى دارى

----------


## M-95

> نائب رئیسش لاشکی هست.....فکر کنم تا آخر هفته لاشکی کارو تموم کنه یا نهایتا تا هفته آینده از این بابت خیالت راحت


اعضای کمیسیون باهاش مخالف نمیکنن؟
بعد از این که طرح از کمیسون بیاد بیرون چقد طول میشکه تا به رای بزارن؟

----------


## Misto

*سلام خدمت همگی ... عذر میخوام متوجه نشدم یعنی چی  اعلام وصول شد ؟یعنی دیگه حتما مثبت میشه ؟ *

----------


## AminSD

احمدی لاشکی پاسخ داد:
*طرح نمایندگان برای لغو تأثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور چیست؟
*سرویس فرهنگی
*نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با اشاره به اعلام وصول طرح نمایندگان برای اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو، گفت: این طرح برای لغو تأثیر قطعی ۲۰ درصدی سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور ۹۸ بوده و برای اجرا نیز به کنکور سال آینده می‎رسد.*



یکشنبه ۸ مهر ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۱۶:۳۴


[COLOR=#404040 !important]قاسم احمدی **** در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت با اشاره به اعلام وصول طرح نمایندگان برای *اصلاح** قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو،* اظهار کرد: این طرح به صورت عادی امروز(یکشنبه 8 مهرماه) در صحن علنی مجلس اعلام وصول شد؛ البته نیت طراحان این بود که طرح مذکور با قید دو فوریت در دستور کار مجلس قرار گیرد ولی با توجه به اینکه 36 طرح دو فوریتی در نوبت *اعلام وصول* در صحن علنی مجلس قرار دارد، طراحان طرح و هیأت رئیسه *کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات* تصمیم گرفت که این طرح را به صورت عادی در صحن مطرح شود.*طرح با تدبیر نمایندگان به کنکور 98 می‌رسد*نماینده مردم نوشهر و چالوس در مجلس شورای اسلامی افزود: بنابراین پس از مطرح شدن این طرح در صحن می‌توانیم سریعاً این طرح در کمیسیون پخته و با 50 امضا نمایندگان مجددا خارج از نوبت آن را در دستور کار صحن علنی مجلس قرار دهیم تا این طرح به کنکور سال 1398 برسد.احمدی لاشکی یادآور شد: بر اساس مصوبه کمیسیون آموزش، در این طرح مقرر شده تا زمانی که تمامی دورس سه پایه 10، 11 و12 متوسطه دوم به صورت نهایی و استاندارد برگزار نشده تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور به صورت مثبت اعمال شود از زمانی که امتحانات نهایی و استاندارد برای این سه پایه برگزار شد، می توان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی را به صورت قطعی درنظر گرفت.وی با بیان اینکه در واقع این طرح، اصلاحیه مصوبه سال 1395 است، ادامه داد: پیش از این در *قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو* فقط برخی دروس پیش دانشگاهی و سال سوم دوره دوم متوسطه در کنکور تأثیر داشت که با اصلاحیه کمیسیون مقرر شد، سه پایه متوسطه دوم به صورت نهایی باشد.*اطلاع رسانی به دانش آموزان ضعیف بود*نایب رئیس کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس با تأکید بر اینکه با نمره چند درس پایه دوازدهم نمی‌توان در مورد آینده دانش‌آموزان تصمیم گرفت، گفت: وقتی دانش آموز از تأثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور بی اطلاع بوده و اطلاع رسانی درستی به نشده نباید به یکباره قانون را اجرا کرد و این موضوع دانش آموزان را دچار اضطراب و تشویش می‌کند.به گزارش خانه ملت و بر اساس مصوبه شهریورماه جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو مقرر شد در آزمون سراسری سال 1398، میزان تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی، حداکثر 30 درصد باشد به طوریکه 20 درصد با تاثیر قطعی و 10 درصد با  تاثیر مثبت اعمال می‌شود.

[/COLOR]

----------


## mahmood21755

ماده 104 آیین نامه داخلی مجلس: دستور هفتگى مجلس باید به ترتیب وصول طرح‌ها و لوایح از کمیسیون‌ها توسط هیأت رئیسه مجلس تهیه و پس از چاپ و توزیع بر تابلو مخصوص نصب شود. رعایت ترتیب مذکور الزامى است. طرح‌ها و لوایحى که داراى اولویت باشند ممکن است بنا به تقاضاى دولت و یا پانزده نفر از نمایندگان و با موافقت هیأت رئیسه خارج از ترتیب وصول، در دستور هفتگى مجلس قرار گیرد. در صورتی ‌که پنجاه نفر از نمایندگان برای طرح یا لایحه‌ای تقاضای اولویت کنند هیأت رئیسه موظف است آن را در دستور هفتگی مجلس قرار دهد.
تبصره 1- حداقل پنجاه نفر از نمایندگان می‌توانند از رئیس جلسه مجلس تقاضا نمایند گزارش چاپ شده کمیسیون خارج از نوبت در دستور کار جلسه علنی قرار گیرد و رئیس درخواست متقاضیان را پس از صحبت یکی از متقاضیان و یک مخالف و یک موافق هر کدام به مدت پنج دقیقه، به رأی می‌گذارد. در صورت تصویب، رسیدگی به گزارش مورد تقاضا در همان جلسه یا جلسه بعد شروع می‌شود و با اعمال مجدد این تبصره نمی‌توان آن را متوقف نمود. @konkoorsahm

----------


## u30f

این طرح ها واسه من که معدلم تاثیر داده نمیشه ، خوبه یا بده ؟

----------


## gloria1370

امید به مثبت شدن دوباره قوت گرفت!!! :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*شماره اعضای کمیسیون رو ندارید که تماس بگیریم 
مخالفت نکنن یه موقع.... 
*

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*شماره اعضای کمیسیون رو ندارید که تماس بگیریم ؟
مخالفت نکنن یه موقع.... 
*

----------


## AminSD

> *شماره اعضای کمیسیون رو ندارید که تماس بگیریم ؟
> مخالفت نکنن یه موقع.... 
> *


اعضاى كميسيون نامه زدن به شوراى سنجش كه تاثيرو مثبت كن الان برا چى بايد مخالفت كنن

----------


## mlt

رهرو ان است اهسته پیوسته رود.رهرو ان نیست که گه تند و گهی خسته رود


> خب تو بايد در حد پارگى بخونى هم ٣٦ ساعت بايد برى مدرسه هم ١٠تا نهايى دارى

----------


## mlt

ادمی هست رو مخش راه میرن نظرشو عوض میکنن


> اعضاى كميسيون نامه زدن به شوراى سنجش كه تاثيرو مثبت كن الان برا چى بايد مخالفت كنن

----------


## ali.asghar

_خبر ها در راه است اقا اون دو فوریت چی بود این قدر جون کندین دو فوریت شه  حالت عادی بهتره با نصف رای موافق حاضران تاثیر مثبت میشه ولی دو کار باید انجام بدیم 1 تماس با اعضای کمیسیون اموزش تا زود تر این طرح رو برسی وارسال کنند 2 نمایندگان شهرمون وچند شهر دیگه که به تاثیر مثبت رای بدن /اینم خلاصه جلف بازی پشت کنکوری ها ودوازدهمی ها  ی موافق تاثیر مثبت بعد خوندن مصاحبه اقای لاشکی    به امید روزی که تاپیک بزنیم ;;مهم وفوری ;;سیلی زدن کنکوری ها به بطحایی تاثیر معدل برای کنکور98مثبت شد_

----------


## mlt

زیادم خیالمون راحت نباشه ول کنیم نماینده هارو....145رای کم نیست البته175تا نماینده اگه پشیمون نشن خوبه همون175تارو نگه داریم خوبه    


> _خبر ها در راه است اقا اون دو فوریت چی بود این قدر جون کندین دو فوریت شه  حالت عادی بهتره با نصف رای موافق حاضران تاثیر مثبت میشه ولی دو کار باید انجام بدیم 1 تماس با اعضای کمیسیون اموزش تا زود تر این طرح رو برسی وارسال کنند 2 نمایندگان شهرمون وچند شهر دیگه که به تاثیر مثبت رای بدن /اینم خلاصه جلف بازی پشت کنکوری ها ودوازدهمی ها  ی موافق تاثیر مثبت بعد خوندن مصاحبه اقای لاشکی    به امید روزی که تاپیک بزنیم ;;مهم وفوری ;;سیلی زدن کنکوری ها به بطحایی تاثیر معدل برای کنکور98مثبت شد_

----------


## _evil.girl

> *شماره اعضای کمیسیون رو ندارید که تماس بگیریم ؟
> مخالفت نکنن یه موقع.... 
> *


شماره رو در کانال دکتر سبطی میتونین پیدا کنید

----------


## gloria1370

الان حسودای پلاستیکی کجان بیان بگن بیخیال قطعی میمونه؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (112):

----------


## reza0

اكثر اينايي كه ميان ميگن قطعي ميمونه هدفشون فقط دلسرد كردن ماس....ماييم كه بايد حواسمون باشه تحت تاثيرشون نباشيم

----------


## SinaAhmadi

"سرنوشت این ۲۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل در سال ۹۸، روشن است. لغو می شود برای همیشه و برای هر دو نظام."
هامون سبطی

توی 2 تا وویس با اطمینان کامل گفت که لغوه قضیه... :Yahoo (4):  

با ارامش روان و جسم و روح برین درس بخونید حالا ...

----------


## Adan71

سلام
دوستان ادامه بدیم به هدف بسیار نزدیکیم
خوشبختانه اکثر نمایندگان مجلس از اوضاع مالی مردم آگاه هستند و می دانند که 
خانواده های دواطلبین توانایی مالی برای ترمیم نمرات نهایی ندارند
به خصوص در این اوضاع آشفته ی اقتصادی
من با دو تا از نمایندگان استان کرمانشاه به صورت حضوری حرف زدم آقایان مصری و فلاحت پیشه
قول همکاری دادند 
به خصوص آقای فلاحت پیشه 
ایشون خودشون از مناطق محروم کرمانشاه رشد کردند و کاملا آگاه هستند 
به اوضاع مناطق محروم
تلاش و کوشش برای رسیدن به هدف

----------


## shervin.na

> "سرنوشت این ۲۰ درصد تاثیر قطعی معدل در سال ۹۸، روشن است. لغو می شود برای همیشه و برای هر دو نظام."
> هامون سبطی
> 
> توی 2 تا وویس با اطمینان کامل گفت که لغوه قضیه... 
> 
> با ارامش روان و جسم و روح برین درس بخونید حالا ...


الان یعنی صد درصد مشخص شد؟!

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> الان یعنی صد درصد مشخص شد؟!


به قران این سبطی شب میخوابه صبح بلند میشه یه حرفی میزنه کی گفته صد در صد مشخص شده 
اینا همه حرفه همون افشار روز قبل از اعلام تاثیر 20قطعی من باهاش حرف زدم با اطمینان کامل گفت مثبته ولی چیشد؟؟
هیچ خبری رو غیر از اخبار رسمی قبول نکنین

----------


## Moein ch

> به قران این سبطی شب میخوابه صبح بلند میشه یه حرفی میزنه کی گفته صد در صد مشخص شده 
> اینا همه حرفه همون افشار روز قبل از اعلام تاثیر 20قطعی من باهاش حرف زدم با اطمینان کامل گفت مثبته ولی چیشد؟؟
> هیچ خبری رو غیر از اخبار رسمی قبول نکنین


حالا تو چته انقد ناراحتی تو گوش نکن به اخبار سبطی برو درستو بخون

----------


## Bimehr

> به قران این سبطی شب میخوابه صبح بلند میشه یه حرفی میزنه کی گفته صد در صد مشخص شده 
> اینا همه حرفه همون افشار روز قبل از اعلام تاثیر 20قطعی من باهاش حرف زدم با اطمینان کامل گفت مثبته ولی چیشد؟؟
> هیچ خبری رو غیر از اخبار رسمی قبول نکنین


دوست عزیز اخرش از افشار گله داری یا دکتر سبطی
شما افشار رو با دکتر در یک سطح قرار میدید که فقط به فکر سود بود و بچه ها رو از حقیقت دور کرد.
من به دکتر اعتماد دارم و مطمئن هستم مثبت میشه.
این دوستمون هم اینو گذاشته واسه کسایی که به دکتر اعتماد دارن...هر کسی هم اعتماد نداره...اهمیت نده.

----------


## gloria1370

> الان یعنی صد درصد مشخص شد؟!


فک کنم 80درصد مثبت میشه

----------


## sina_hp

*چشمم آب نمی خوره مثبت شه*

----------


## reza2018

تقریبا مثبت شده!

----------


## Bimehr

سلام دوستان طرح اصلاحیه قانون سنجش و پذیرش هفته دیگه تو کمیسیون مطرح میشه....

----------


## God_of_war

همه چی ارومه دلارا پایینه طرح ها هم مثبته :Yahoo (15):  من دیگه نرفتم پیش دَدی دوستان خیالتون راحت باشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


همه چی ارومه دلارا پایینه طرح ها هم مثبته من دیگه نرفتم پیش دَدی دوستان خیالتون راحت باشه


عاشق اون استیکری هستم که میذاری*

----------


## AminSD

خداروشكرررررر مثبت ميشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD


خداروشكرررررر مثبت ميشه


نمیشه*

----------


## مینووو

> *
> 
> نمیشه*


وای کشتی مارو هی نمیشه نمیشه....

----------


## ali.asghar

_به امید خدا مثبت میشه اینم یک طنز که کمی حال وهوای سخت انتظار رو لطیف تر میکنه ايتاليايي به ايرانيه میگه: ونیز ﺑﯽﻧﻈﯿﺮﻩ !
ﻓﮑﺮ ﮐﻦ ! ﯾه ﺷﻬﺮ 
 ﮐﻼً ﺭﻭی ﺁﺑﻪ ! 

- ایرانیه میگه: ﺑﺎﯾﺪ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﻮ ﺑﺒﯿﻨﯽ؛

 ﻓﮑﺮ ﮐﻦ ! ﯾﻪ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ 

 ﮐﻼً ﺭﻭ ﻫﻮﺍﺳﺖ_

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> *
> 
> نمیشه*


تو همونی هستی که وقتی یه نفر میگفت تاثیر قطعی میمونه میپریدی بهش پس لطفا الان خودتم جو منفی نده

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط armin97




نمیشه


دوستان این همونsina.hpr hاست   من موندم که یک نفر تا چند با ر بعد اخراج شدنش می تونه عضو شه این تا حالا بیشتر از 5 بار اخراج شده_

----------


## God_of_war

> _به امید خدا مثبت میشه اینم یک طنز که کمی حال وهوای سخت انتظار رو لطیف تر میکنه ايتاليايي به ايرانيه میگه: ونیز ﺑﯽﻧﻈﯿﺮﻩ !
> ﻓﮑﺮ ﮐﻦ ! ﯾه ﺷﻬﺮ 
>  ﮐﻼً ﺭﻭی ﺁﺑﻪ ! 
> 
> - ایرانیه میگه: ﺑﺎﯾﺪ ﺍﯾﺮﺍﻧﻮ ﺑﺒﯿﻨﯽ؛
> 
>  ﻓﮑﺮ ﮐﻦ ! ﯾﻪ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ 
> 
>  ﮐﻼً ﺭﻭ ﻫﻮﺍﺳﺖ_


اِ زیر دلم درد گرفت  :Y (548):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## AminSD

> *
> 
> نمیشه*


ميشه تا چشت دراد
فك كنم اين بيستمين اكانتت باشه كه بعده اخراج شدنات مياي

----------


## Mohsen2

سه شنبه میره برا رای گیری

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohsen2


سه شنبه میره برا رای گیری


خدا به داد بچه ها برسه مخصوصا مناطق محروم*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

به اعضای کمیسیون آموزش پیامک بدید و تماس بگیرید! 
تلاش های آخر رو انجام بدید ان شاالله پیروزی نزدیکه

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سلام بچه ها بابت سوال بی ربطم معذرت میخوام ولی خیلی لازمه
کنکور نودهشت 21 تیره یا 28 ؟

----------


## AminSD

> سلام بچه ها بابت سوال بی ربطم معذرت میخوام ولی خیلی لازمه
> کنکور نودهشت 21 تیره یا 28 ؟


سلام ببين من شنيدم بستگى داره تاثير معدل چجورى بمونه
مثبت بشه احتمالا ١٣ام قطعى باشه ٢١ام
٢٨ خيلييييى بعيده

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> سلام ببين من شنيدم بستگى داره تاثير معدل چجورى بمونه
> مثبت بشه احتمالا ١٣ام قطعى باشه ٢١ام
> ٢٨ خيلييييى بعيده


13 که اصلن نیست ...ربطی هم به معدل نداره چون دوازدهما امتحانتشون طول میکشه احتمال یا 21 یا 28 
من قبلن شنیده بودم 21 الان یه فایل از دکتر افشار شنیدم میگفت احتمالن 28 باشه

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohsen2


سه شنبه میره برا رای گیری


منظور از رای گیری در صحن مجلس است یا کمیسیون اموزش +منبع خبر_

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SinaAhmadi


13 که اصلن نیست ...ربطی هم به معدل نداره چون دوازدهما امتحانتشون طول میکشه احتمال یا 21 یا 28 
من قبلن شنیده بودم 21 الان یه فایل از دکتر افشار شنیدم میگفت احتمالن 28 باشه


کانال افشار رو ميدي؟*

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> *
> 
> کانال افشار رو ميدي؟*


*https://telegram.me/alirezaafsharofficial*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> _
> منظور از رای گیری در صحن مجلس است یا کمیسیون اموزش +منبع خبر_


سه شنبه توی کمیسیون بررسی میشه
منبعشم دکتر لاشکی

----------


## Elahe_

> _
> منظور از رای گیری در صحن مجلس است یا کمیسیون اموزش +منبع خبر_


كميسيون

----------


## AminSD

> 13 که اصلن نیست ...ربطی هم به معدل نداره چون دوازدهما امتحانتشون طول میکشه احتمال یا 21 یا 28 
> من قبلن شنیده بودم 21 الان یه فایل از دکتر افشار شنیدم میگفت احتمالن 28 باشه


١٣ شد كه!  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## SinaAhmadi

> ١٣ شد كه!


فی الواقع بنده اصلن انتظار چنین عمل خبیثی را نمیدادم و نهایت ان را 21 فرض میکردم.علی *ایحال کاریست که شده و کاریش نمیشود کرد
*راضی هستیم به رضای خدا

----------


## Mohsen2

[QUOTE=SinaAhmadi;1382571]فی الواقع بنده اصلن انتظار چنین عمل خبیثی را نمیدادم و نهایت ان را 21 فرض میکردم.علی *ایحال کاریست که شده و کاریش نمیشود کرد
*راضی هستیم به رضای خدا[/QUOTE
حالا این21 این13اخه تو یه هفته دیگه کاری ازدستت برنمیاد هفته اخر فقط تورق سریع مطالب رو باید داشته باشی

----------


## SinaAhmadi

[QUOTE=Mohsen2;1382577]


> فی الواقع بنده اصلن انتظار چنین عمل خبیثی را نمیدادم و نهایت ان را 21 فرض میکردم.علی *ایحال کاریست که شده و کاریش نمیشود کرد
> *راضی هستیم به رضای خدا[/QUOTE
> حالا این21 این13اخه تو یه هفته دیگه کاری ازدستت برنمیاد هفته اخر فقط تورق سریع مطالب رو باید داشته باشی


اره خب یه هفته درسته یه هفته است ولی خب توفیر چندانی به حال ما نداره به نظرم ...دوازدهمیا گناه دارن که عیال منم  :Yahoo (4):  یکی از اوناس  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## esmaeil

زیاد امیدوار نباشید. نمایندگان هم از خیر دو فوریت گذشتند و می خواهند در کمیسیون بررسی کنند. جلسه اول هم به نفع مخالفان نبود. در واقع رفع تضاد قانون حذف تدریجی کنکور و عدم دخالت معدل خیلی مشکل است.

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط esmaeil


زیاد امیدوار نباشید. نمایندگان هم از خیر دو فوریت گذشتند و می خواهند در کمیسیون بررسی کنند. جلسه اول هم به نفع مخالفان نبود. در واقع رفع تضاد قانون حذف تدریجی کنکور و عدم دخالت معدل خیلی مشکل است.


خدا بگم چیکارت کنه*

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> كميسيون 
> فایل پیوست 82784


*حرف حق 
*

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## Hexa01

دوستان عزیز خبری نشد ؟ دارم از استرس می میرم

----------


## Green Aurora

> دوستان عزیز خبری نشد ؟ دارم از استرس می میرم


نه میگن ساعت چهارعصر جلسشونه

----------


## Green Aurora

> دوستان عزیز خبری نشد ؟ دارم از استرس می میرم


نه میگن ساعت چهارعصر جلسشونه

----------


## Green Aurora

> 


داره بازی میکنه واقعا که اونوقت همینا برا ما باید تصمیم بگیرن..

----------


## Green Aurora

> 


داره بازی میکنه واقعا که اونوقت همینا برا ما باید تصمیم بگیرن..

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

دوستان عزيز لطفا به وبسايت انتشارات فار بريد و در نظرسنجي شركت كنيد كه به 20K برسه و قابل استناد باشه.
PharePub.com

----------


## مینووو

هعی.....نذاشتن کار تموم بشه امروز

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

> هعی.....نذاشتن کار تموم بشه امروز


چی شده ؟؟

----------


## Sanazbst

چی شد ؟!

----------


## sina97

*تصویب نشد*

----------


## Sanazbst

بریم به فکر ترمیم پس .. چه مسخره !! .. اه ..

----------


## Mohsen2

> *تصویب نشد*


جدی میگی؟

----------


## sina97

*مافیا جلوي تصویب گرفتن*

----------


## مینووو

اقای میرزاده وزاهدی  نذاشتن امروز کار تموم بشه....بررسی طرح رفت واسه دو هفته دیگ

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

> *تصویب نشد*


هنوز ک خبری نیومده

----------


## God_of_war

متاسفانه اخبار بدی به گوش میرسه از tnews

----------


## amirali_n22

اقای زاهدی همیشه دنبال چالش و سنگ اندازی جلوی پای بچه هاست.
تورو خدا تمومش کن دیگه سال 99 کنکورم نیست الانم باید به فکر ترمیم باشیم .
ماچه غلطی کردیم متولد 78 شدیم که فقط دوبار بتونیم کنکور بدیم

----------


## مینووو

فقط بخاطر مخالفت شدید دو نفر.....نماینده کرمان ونماینده شهر گرمی استان اردبیل.......کارمون رو دو هفته عقب انداختن

----------


## God_of_war

دلم میخواد یه فش غلیظ بنویسم حیف که...ادمین بی جنبس و کنکورشو داده و حال ما رو درک نمی کنه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

طرح رفت برای دو هفته دیگه
بچه های کرمان توروخدا برید از استاندار از امام جمعه ها از اینا بخواید به زاهدی فشار بیارن، این بشر هیچ رقمه کوتاه نمیاد

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

چيزي كه مسلمه اينه كه دو سه تا نماينده دارن از ي جايي پرميشن كه همه چي رو به گند بكشن.

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

و اینکه برای جلسه بعدی حتماً حتماً از نماینده ها بخداید توی جلسه حضور داشته باشن تا این دونفر حرفشون به کرسی نشینه

----------


## gloria1370

با این حساب من فک نمیکنم مثبت بشه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## moja78

به نظر منم مثبت نمیشه هی دارن کشش میدن...شاید میخوان بعد دی مثبت کنن ک همه ترمیم کرده باشن : |

----------


## amirali_n22

به ادم میگن اگه تو درس خون بودی همون سال اول قبول میشدی .
من رتبم شده بود 1700پول تحصیل تو پردیس رو ندارم برا پزشکی 
میگن خب میرقتی یه چی دیگه مگه قراره همه پزشک بشن
نه فقط باید اقازاده ها وسهمیه دار ها پزشک بشن 
قصد جسارت ندارم ولی ظلم اشکاره

----------


## Mohsen2

بیخیال برید سر درسا

----------


## God_of_war

هممون سر کار بودیم من که استعفا میدم

----------


## Mohsen2

امروز چرا تصویب نشد؟

----------


## gloria1370

به نظر من قطعی میمونه دوستان وقت تلف کردنه پیگیری متاسفانه کنکور 98 فاجعه انسانی داره میشه ....خاک بر سر این همه مفت خوری که رفتن بالا دارن برا 80 میلیون تصمیم میگیرن....

----------


## مینووو

> امروز چرا تصویب نشد؟


نماینده کرمان واردبیل نذاشتن عقب انداختن طرح رو

----------


## gloria1370

> چيزي كه مسلمه اينه كه دو سه تا نماينده دارن از ي جايي پرميشن كه همه چي رو به گند بكشن.


سخت است فهماندن چیزی به کسی که منافعش در نفهمیدن است....یا شایدم غیرممکن

----------


## Mohsen2

> نماینده کرمان واردبیل نذاشتن عقب انداختن طرح رو


هیییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییی :Y (761):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

تورو خدا کنار نکشید
برید حضوری پیش نماینده هاتون توروخدا برید پیش نمیانده هاتون تماس و پیامک فایده نداره، دو هفته چیزی نیست، خوااهش میکنم حضوری برید با نماینده ها صحبت کنید

----------


## Hexa01

به ولله قسم بعد سه سال خواستیم مثل بچه آدم درس بخونیم بعضی از مسئولین این مملکت امسال ۴ ماه تمام از تیر تا مهر رو هم ازم گرفتن ای خدا لعنت تون کنه خیر نبینید ان شاء الله

----------


## gloria1370

احتمالا اون مافیای صغیر خیلی هم کبیر باشه!!!! که اینطور اتفاقاتی داره میفته حتما پول هنگفتی صرف اینکار کرده و سالهاست داره برا 98 به بعد میجنگه و خیلی هم نفوذ داره!!! بحث گاج و دو تا انتشارات نیست قضیه خیلی بیخ تر از این حرفاست

----------


## DR._.ALI

شیرم تو نظام اموزشی و اموزش و پرورش شیر خودشون کردن بی خاصیتا گور پدر همشون :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Miss.Sad

اول میگفتن آقای کبیری نمیذارن طرح بررسی شه 
مام رفتیم شخصا با آقای کبیری حرف زدیم حتی امضا هم کردن اون طرحو که بره مجلس
حالا این دوتا از کجا پیداشون شد ؟!  :Yahoo (50): 
بچه ها اینقد به حاشیه توجه نکنید 
اولاً مثبت بشه یا قطعی بمونه اگه قراره به ضرر کسی باشه اون شخص فقط شما نیستین برای 1 کنکورم تاثیر میذاره برا بقیه هم میذاره
ثانیاً چیزایی مثل این که کنترلشون از دست ما خارجه رو رها کنین 
چیزی که باید بشه میشه 
مطمئن باشین آخرش مثبته 
اما اینا دارن اینقد وقت تلف میکنن که وقت ما دانش آموزا هدر بره و سرگرم حاشیه بشیم و تو کنکورم موفق نشیم و هی سال به سال پذیرشا رو بیارن پایین چون دیگه رشته هاشون دارن اشباع میشن

----------


## Hexa01

کمیسیون آموزش مگه چند نفر مخالف تاثیر مثبت بودن که این دو تا سیب زمینی گوهر افشانی کردن؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> کمیسیون آموزش مگه چند نفر مخالف تاثیر مثبت بودن که این دو تا سیب زمینی گوهر افشانی کردن؟


هر روز یکیش پیدا میشه  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Hexa01

> هر روز یکیش پیدا میشه


واقعا این نماینده های مجلس جالبن

----------


## gloria1370

> واقعا این نماینده های مجلس جالبن


جالب نیستن بی درد و بی مسئولیت  مفت خورن

----------


## Miss.Sad

> واقعا این نماینده های مجلس جالبن


جالب تر از اینم میتونن بشن کجاشو دیدین  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## _Mammad_

امروز به رای کذاشته شده این طرح از 22 نفر عضو کمیسیون فقط 9 نفر رای دادن به مثبت شدن اگه 12 نفر میشد تموم بود کار ....
تخمین زده بودن واسه 17 نفر ولی شده 9 نفر

----------


## مینووو

> کمیسیون آموزش مگه چند نفر مخالف تاثیر مثبت بودن که این دو تا سیب زمینی گوهر افشانی کردن؟





فقط ۹ نماینده به نفع ما رای دادن....یعنی پیام دادن فایده نداره چون متن پیام هارو نمیخونن میگن چشم...باید حضوری بریم پیش نماینده ها وباهاشون صحبت کنیم...کافی بود امروز فقط ۳ نفر دیگ رای میدادن همه چی تموم بود

----------


## amirali_n22

همه چی تموم بود متوجه منظورت نشدم 



> فقط ۹ نماینده به نفع ما رای دادن....یعنی پیام دادن فایده نداره چون متن پیام هارو نمیخونن میگن چشم...باید حضوری بریم پیش نماینده ها وباهاشون صحبت کنیم...کافی بود امروز فقط ۳ نفر دیگ رای میدادن همه چی تموم بود

----------


## Hexa01

> جالب نیستن بی درد و بی مسئولیت  مفت خورن


بله درست می گین البته برای انتخابات مجلس سال آینده همچین دغدغه جون ها رو دارن که بیا و ببین

----------


## مینووو

> همه چی تموم بود متوجه منظورت نشدم


یعنی امروز اگ سه نفر بیشتر به تاثیر مثبت رای میدادن طرح تاثیر مثبت رای میاورد وهمه چی تموم میشد موفق میشدیم... متوجه چی نشدین

----------


## Hexa01

> فقط ۹ نماینده به نفع ما رای دادن....یعنی پیام دادن فایده نداره چون متن پیام هارو نمیخونن میگن چشم...باید حضوری بریم پیش نماینده ها وباهاشون صحبت کنیم...کافی بود امروز فقط ۳ نفر دیگ رای میدادن همه چی تموم بود


بله اگه پیامک جواب میداد که تا حالا مثبت بود همین ۹ نفر هم بچه هایی که حضوری رفتن تونستن قانعشون کنن وگرنه همین ها هم رای نمی دادن

----------


## amirali_n22

فقط سه نفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خب دو هفته بعد هم همین منواله؟



> یعنی امروز اگ سه نفر بیشتر به تاثیر مثبت رای میدادن طرح تاثیر مثبت رای میاورد وهمه چی تموم میشد موفق میشدیم... متوجه چی نشدین

----------


## مینووو

> بله اگه پیامک جواب میداد که تا حالا مثبت بود همین ۹ نفر هم بچه هایی که حضوری رفتن تونستن قانعشون کنن وگرنه همین ها هم رای نمی دادن


اره

----------


## God_of_war

یاد این اهنگ ابراهیم تاتلس افتادم یُرولدوم یالاناردان یُرولدوم ... :Yahoo (15):

----------


## مینووو

> فقط سه نفر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خب دو هفته بعد هم همین منواله؟


...نباید بذاریم اینجور بشه دوباره.... باید حضوری بریم پیش نماینده ها تا اگاه بشن....سه رای شدنیه واقعا

----------


## Miss.Sad

> یاد این اهنگ ابراهیم تاتلس افتادم یُرولدوم یالاناردان یُرولدوم ...


شما مگه نگفتین از ذخیره قبول شدین ! شما دیگه چرا نگرانین ؟ :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Mohsen2

چه فایده ای داره وقتی نماینده ها موافق نیستن اینا اگه موافق بودن امروز رای میدادن

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ...نباید بذاریم اینجور بشه دوباره.... باید حضوری بریم پیش نماینده ها تا اگاه بشن....سه رای شدنیه واقعا


نماینده ها اگه قرار بود به خاطر ما کاری بکنن از همون اول گوش میدادن ما خیلی وقته معترض قطعی شدن معدل بودیم ولی کی اهمیت داد
الانم پیش نماینده ها رفتن فقط دور شدن از درس و کنکوره 
جز سردردم چیزی عایدتون نمیشه
حاضرم قبول نشم ولی التماس نکنم به یه مشت طمعکار رو سر مسئله معدل

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

بچه ها بچه ها خواهش دارم ازتون نا امید نشید و برید پیش نماینده ها و با یه چشم قانع نشید، لطفاً ازشون بخواین که حتماً حمایت کنن از ما

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بچه ها بچه ها خواهش دارم ازتون نا امید نشید و برید پیش نماینده ها و با یه چشم قانع نشید، لطفاً ازشون بخواین که حتماً حمایت کنن از ما


حوصله دارینا !
بیشتر از دو ماهه همه کاری کردیم همش به در بسته خوردیم
بیخیال بابا

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

اون دونفر هم جلسه رو بهم ریختن جو رو متشنج کردن به خاطر همین روی رای بقیه تاثیر گذاشتن، یه جوری صحبت کنید با نماینده ها تا با هیچ تشری نترسن و جلوی اون دو نفر بایستن

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> حوصله دارینا !
> بیشتر از دو ماهه همه کاری کردیم همش به در بسته خوردیم
> بیخیال بابا


دو ماه همه کاری کردب نمیخوای این دوهفته هم تلاش کنی؟

----------


## God_of_war

> شما مگه نگفتین از ذخیره قبول شدین ! شما دیگه چرا نگرانین ؟


مافیای کنکور نذاشت و منو اخراج کرد

----------


## Miss.Sad

> دو ماه همه کاری کردب نمیخوای این دوهفته هم تلاش کنی؟


وقت برا ما حکم طلا رو داره 
من واس چیزی که ارزششو نداره هیچ تلاشی نمیکنم 
شاید اصن معدلم خیلیم وضع خوبی نداشته باشه
اما تا حالا نشنیدم کسیو بخاطر معدلش نذارن بره رشته دلخواهشو بخونه
کنکورو خوب بزنید هیچکس و هیچ چیز نمیتونه گند بزنه به رتبتون 
الان سه ماهه درگیر این مسئله هستن اکثر دانش آموزا که میشه نمیشه
اگه تو این سه ماه درس میخوندیم صفر تا صد زیست و شیمی کنکورو بسته بودیم 
پیشنهادم به بقیه هم اینه درگیر حاشیه و جو معدل و اینا نشن 
نماینده ها جز برا منفعتشون کاریو انجام نمیدن

----------


## Miss.Sad

> مافیای کنکور نذاشت و منو اخراج کرد


واقعا ؟ خدا بگم چیکارشون نکنه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## مینووو

> نماینده ها اگه قرار بود به خاطر ما کاری بکنن از همون اول گوش میدادن ما خیلی وقته معترض قطعی شدن معدل بودیم ولی کی اهمیت داد
> الانم پیش نماینده ها رفتن فقط دور شدن از درس و کنکوره 
> جز سردردم چیزی عایدتون نمیشه
> حاضرم قبول نشم ولی التماس نکنم به یه مشت طمعکار رو سر مسئله معدل


دی ماه ترمیم معدل هستا برو تشریحی بخون عقب نمونی...موقع تشریحی خوندن از تست وکنکور دور نشو.... بذار بقیه تلاششون رو بکنن چرابقیه رو ناامید میکنی ...اگ واقعا درست تلاش کرده بودیم که میتونستیم ۱۲رای رو جمع کنیم

----------


## Elahe_

براي خودم متاسفم كه تو اين خراب شده به دنيا اومدم 
به هر دري زديم بازم از خر شيطون پايين نميان
امروز بطحايي جلسه فوري داشت براي همين تو كميسيون نبود 
دو هفته بعد حتما بطحايي هم تو كميسيونه و ديگه بدتر 
من ديگه هيچ اميدي ندارم فقط ميگم گناهم چي بود اينجا به دنيا اومدم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> دی ماه ترمیم معدل هستا برو تشریحی بخون عقب نمونی...موقع تشریحی خوندن از تست وکنکور دور نشو.... بذار بقیه تلاششون رو بکنن چرابقیه رو ناامید میکنی ...اگ واقعا درست تلاش کرده بودیم که میتونستیم ۱۲رای رو جمع کنیم


عزیزم من ترمیم نمیرم عوض ترمیم تمام وقت و انرژیمو میذارم پای خود کنکور 
تاثیر قطعی همه رو شامل میشه نه فقط من و شما رو 
این ور درس نکنن معدلو اون ور مجبورن درس کنن مثل فاجعه ذخیره آزاد امسال  :Yahoo (1):  نگران نباشین اینا مثبتم کنن نمیشه از کارشون سردر آورد 
من کاری که از دستم برمیومده انجام دادم با جمع همشهریام نماینده شهرمون آقای کبیری رو که سرسختانه میخواستن اول طرح خودشون بررسی شه بعد طرح ما ، راضی کردیم که رای بدن دیگه چیکار باید میکردم که نکردم 
شما خودتو بکشی هم نمیدن 
از اون همه نماینده فقط 9 نفر مسخره نیس ؟!
خودتونو لگد مال نکنین والا به حد کافی دست و پا زدیم همش 9 نفر !!! میترسم دوباره تلاش کنیم اون 9 نفرم رایشونو پس بگیرن

----------


## AminSD

*ابطحی در گفتگو با مهر مطرح کرد؛**پاسخگویی بطحائی به نمایندگان در کمیسیون آموزش*
عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات از حضور وزیر آموزش و پرورش در جلسه این کمیسیون برای پاسخگویی به سوالات نمایندگان خبر داد.محمد جواد ابطحی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر درباره جلسه عصر امروز کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات اظهارداشت: وزیر آموزش و پرورش جهت پاسخگویی به سوالات نمایندگان، در این جلسه حضور یافت.
وی ادامه داد: محتوای سوالات نمایندگان درباره مسائلی چون عدم اجرای موتون به زبان محلی اقوام در برخی از مناطق کشور، انتصابات نابجا در برخی از بخش های این وزارتخانه و همچنین اجرای خاموش سند ۲۰۳۰ مطرح شد.
عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات تصریح کرد: بطحایی درباره اجرای سند ۲۰۳۰ بیان کرد که با هرگونه اجرای این سند، برخورد شده است و این رویه را ادامه می دهیم و به وی برای این موضوع مهلت داده شد تا دو ماه آینده گزارش دیگری را به ما ارائه دهد.
ابطحی با اشاره به بررسی طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه ها در این جلسه، گفت: این طرح به دنبال آن است که تاثیر معدل دانش آموزان بر کنکور تا ۳۰ درصد افزایش یابد و از این طریق بسترهای لازم برای حذف کنکور فراهم شود.
وی خاطرنشان کرد: این طرح جنجال زیادی به پا کرد و قرار شد تا ۲ هفته مسکوت بماند و مجدداً مورد بررسی در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات قرار گیرد.

کد خبر 4425793

----------


## Miss.Sad

> براي خودم متاسفم كه تو اين خراب شده به دنيا اومدم 
> به هر دري زديم بازم از خر شيطون پايين نميان
> امروز بطحايي جلسه فوري داشت براي همين تو كميسيون نبود 
> دو هفته بعد حتما بطحايي هم تو كميسيونه و ديگه بدتر 
> من ديگه هيچ اميدي ندارم فقط ميگم گناهم چي بود اينجا به دنيا اومدم


ناامید نباش دوست عزیز 
80 درصدو ول کردی چسبیدی به 20 درصد ؟
میانگین همه درصداتو 50 / 55 بزنی قبولی دیگه چی میخوای ؟ 
میدونم اینجوری یکم شرایط سخت تره ولی میبینی که کاریش نمیشه کرد 
نماینده ها کوتا نمیان
یه روز یکیش راضیه فردا پس فردا همون نماینده ناراضی

----------


## AminSD

> عزیزم من ترمیم نمیرم عوض ترمیم تمام وقت و انرژیمو میذارم پای خود کنکور 
> تاثیر قطعی همه رو شامل میشه نه فقط من و شما رو 
> این ور درس نکنن معدلو اون ور مجبورن درس کنن مثل فاجعه ذخیره آزاد امسال  نگران نباشین اینا مثبتم کنن نمیشه از کارشون سردر آورد 
> من کاری که از دستم برمیومده انجام دادم با جمع همشهریام نماینده شهرمون آقای کبیری رو که سرسختانه میخواستن اول طرح خودشون بررسی شه بعد طرح ما ، راضی کردیم که رای بدن دیگه چیکار باید میکردم که نکردم 
> شما خودتو بکشی هم نمیدن 
> از اون همه نماینده فقط 9 نفر مسخره نیس ؟!
> خودتونو لگد مال نکنین والا به حد کافی دست و پا زدیم همش 9 نفر !!! میترسم دوباره تلاش کنیم اون 9 نفرم رایشونو پس بگیرن


همه رو شامل نميشه تاثير قطعى
خيلي دلم ميخواد اگه تاثير قطعى موند بعده كنكور باشما صحبت كنم!!!

----------


## AminSD

> ناامید نباش دوست عزیز 
> 80 درصدو ول کردی چسبیدی به 20 درصد ؟
> میانگین همه درصداتو 50 / 55 بزنی قبولی دیگه چی میخوای ؟ 
> میدونم اینجوری یکم شرایط سخت تره ولی میبینی که کاریش نمیشه کرد 
> نماینده ها کوتا نمیان
> یه روز یکیش راضیه فردا پس فردا همون نماینده ناراضی


برو بابا امسال ميانگين ٥٠ ميزدى رتبت بالا ٣هزار در ميومد خيلي دلت خوشه شما

----------


## Mysterious

امیدی هست هنوز؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> همه رو شامل نميشه تاثير قطعى
> خيلي دلم ميخواد اگه تاثير قطعى موند بعده كنكور باشما صحبت كنم!!!


با دیپلمه های قبل 84 کاری ندارم زیاد نیستن
من خودم به والله راضیم که مثبت بشه وگرنه چیکار داشتم بیان زیر تاپیک بحث کنم 
اما این لفت دادنا نویدبخش نیستن 
هی یه روز دو هفته عقب میندازن 
دقت کنید متوجه میشید ما رو مسخره خودشون کردن

----------


## AminSD

> براي خودم متاسفم كه تو اين خراب شده به دنيا اومدم 
> به هر دري زديم بازم از خر شيطون پايين نميان
> امروز بطحايي جلسه فوري داشت براي همين تو كميسيون نبود 
> دو هفته بعد حتما بطحايي هم تو كميسيونه و ديگه بدتر 
> من ديگه هيچ اميدي ندارم فقط ميگم گناهم چي بود اينجا به دنيا اومدم


واقعا چه گناهى كرديم
لعنت به همشون از ريشه

----------


## Elahe_

> ناامید نباش دوست عزیز 
> 80 درصدو ول کردی چسبیدی به 20 درصد ؟
> میانگین همه درصداتو 50 / 55 بزنی قبولی دیگه چی میخوای ؟ 
> میدونم اینجوری یکم شرایط سخت تره ولی میبینی که کاریش نمیشه کرد 
> نماینده ها کوتا نمیان
> یه روز یکیش راضیه فردا پس فردا همون نماینده ناراضی


همه درسارو ٥٠ بزنم با اين وضع معدل شايد پرستاري ازاد اوردم :Yahoo (19): 
اين همه پيام داديم اين همه رفتن حضوري با نماينده ها ديدار كردن فقط ٩ نفر اخه؟ 
تازه بطحايي و معاونش هم براشون جلسه فوري پيش اومد رفتن فكر كن دو هفته ديگه اوناهم باشن
من يك ذره نه اميد به مثبت شدنش دارم نه اميد به قبولي تو سه رشته تاپ

----------


## مینووو

> عزیزم من ترمیم نمیرم عوض ترمیم تمام وقت و انرژیمو میذارم پای خود کنکور 
> تاثیر قطعی همه رو شامل میشه نه فقط من و شما رو 
> این ور درس نکنن معدلو اون ور مجبورن درس کنن مثل فاجعه ذخیره آزاد امسال  نگران نباشین اینا مثبتم کنن نمیشه از کارشون سردر آورد 
> من کاری که از دستم برمیومده انجام دادم با جمع همشهریام نماینده شهرمون آقای کبیری رو که سرسختانه میخواستن اول طرح خودشون بررسی شه بعد طرح ما ، راضی کردیم که رای بدن دیگه چیکار باید میکردم که نکردم 
> شما خودتو بکشی هم نمیدن 
> از اون همه نماینده فقط 9 نفر مسخره نیس ؟!
> خودتونو لگد مال نکنین والا به حد کافی دست و پا زدیم همش 9 نفر !!! میترسم دوباره تلاش کنیم اون 9 نفرم رایشونو پس بگیرن


حق دارین عصبانی وناامید بشین با وجود تلاش هایی ک کردین...واقعانمیدونم چی بگم اگ بد صحبت کردم عذر میخوام

----------


## Miss.Sad

> برو بابا امسال ميانگين ٥٠ ميزدى رتبت بالا ٣هزار در ميومد خيلي دلت خوشه شما


میدونم
عوضش اینم میدونم امسال بودن کسایی که با رتبه 3هزار 4 هزار پزشکی دندون قبول شدن  :Yahoo (1): 
ارزش رتبه مهمه 
وقتی کنکور سخت میشه ارزش رتبه میره بالا
من خودم با عمومیا دور و بر 60 و اختصاصیا 30/40 شدم 5هزار منطقه 3 در حالیکه سال پیش با درصدای کمتر از من شدن 3 هزار 2 هزار

----------


## Miss.Sad

> حق دارین عصبانی وناامید بشین با وجود تلاش هایی ک کردین...واقعانمیدونم چی بگم اگ بد صحبت کردم عذر میخوام


اشکال نداره 
شاید واقعا از حرفام برداشت بد کنین اما من خودم خواهان تاثیر مثبتم بخدا ولی میبینید که نمیشه

----------


## مینووو

> امیدی هست هنوز؟


اره :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Elahe_

> میدونم
> عوضش اینم میدونم امسال بودن کسایی که با رتبه 3هزار 4 هزار پزشکی دندون قبول شدن 
> ارزش رتبه مهمه 
> وقتی کنکور سخت میشه ارزش رتبه میره بالا
> من خودم با عمومیا دور و بر 60 و اختصاصیا 30/40 شدم 5هزار منطقه 3 در حالیکه سال پیش با درصدای کمتر از من شدن 3 هزار 2 هزار


اونايي كه با ٣ يا ٤هزار پزشكي و دندون قبول شدن حتما سهميه داشتن 
من سهميه هم ندارم ..كلا تو اين كشور موفقيت ورشته هاي خوب فقط براي اقازاده ها و سهميه داراست ديگه جايي براي ما نميمونه

----------


## مینووو

> اشکال نداره 
> شاید واقعا از حرفام برداشت بد کنین اما من خودم خواهان تاثیر مثبتم بخدا ولی میبینید که نمیشه


باید بشه....

----------


## Miss.Sad

> همه درسارو ٥٠ بزنم با اين وضع معدل شايد پرستاري ازاد اوردم
> اين همه پيام داديم اين همه رفتن حضوري با نماينده ها ديدار كردن فقط ٩ نفر اخه؟ 
> تازه بطحايي و معاونش هم براشون جلسه فوري پيش اومد رفتن فكر كن دو هفته ديگه اوناهم باشن
> من يك ذره نه اميد به مثبت شدنش دارم نه اميد به قبولي تو سه رشته تاپ


میفهمم آره اما دیگه چیکار کنیم نمیتونیم که بریم مجلس از عوض اونا رای بدیم  :Yahoo (2): 
تازه باز وضع شماها خوبه بچه ها منطقه 1 و 2 هستین
من که منطقه 3 ام تو منطقه ما طرف با 400/500 میره کلی هزینه پردیس میده بخدا 
واقعا وضعیت معدل و کنکور برا من سخت تره تا شما نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنید من ناراضی این مسئلم

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اونايي كه با ٣ يا ٤هزار پزشكي و دندون قبول شدن حتما سهميه داشتن 
> من سهميه هم ندارم ..كلا تو اين كشور موفقيت ورشته هاي خوب فقط براي اقازاده ها و سهميه داراست ديگه جايي براي ما نميمونه


نه عزیزم سهمیه ندارن
سازمان سنجش کلا زده به سرش
سازمان سنجش منبع فساده کلاً

----------


## reza2018

> اشکال نداره 
> شاید واقعا از حرفام برداشت بد کنین اما من خودم خواهان تاثیر مثبتم بخدا ولی میبینید که نمیشه


پس لطفا بی خیال شو و به بقیه استرس وارد نکن ...

----------


## Elahe_

> میفهمم آره اما دیگه چیکار کنیم نمیتونیم که بریم مجلس از عوض اونا رای بدیم 
> تازه باز وضع شماها خوبه بچه ها منطقه 1 و 2 هستین
> من که منطقه 3 ام تو منطقه ما طرف با 400/500 میره کلی هزینه پردیس میده بخدا 
> واقعا وضعیت معدل و کنکور برا من سخت تره تا شما نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنید من ناراضی این مسئلم


منم منطقه ٣ ام  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mysterious

آقااااا این چه وضعشه :Yahoo (19): 
گریم گرفته :Yahoo (19): 
تف به این شانسی که من دارم :Yahoo (19): 
حوصله تو سری خوردن سال بعدم ندارم :Yahoo (19): 
یکی امید بده تا نکشتم خودمو :Yahoo (19): 
من با گریه به نماینده شهرمون زنگ زدم گفتم اونم گفت باشه رای میدم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> پس لطفا بی خیال شو و به بقیه استرس وارد نکن ...


چیزی که عیان است چه حاجت به بیان است 
چه استرسی مثلا ؟ 
اینو با خودمم هستم اون موقع که داشتیم نهایی میدادیم باید اونقد میخوندیم که حالا به فکر جمع کردن معدلای گندمون نباشیم والا 
نه میبینم واقعا ملت شریف ایران به تظاهر و اینا کلاً علاقه دارن !!! باشه حرف شما متین ، من دارم استرس الکی میدم بچه ها معدل مثبتههههههههههههه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> منم منطقه ٣ ام


پس ما بدبخت تر از بقیه ایم الی  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## msperouz

سلام برای دوستانی که نمیدونن میگم + دوستانی که اطلاع دارن
24 نفر در کمیسیون حاظر بودن که امروز 9 نفر رای به تاثیر مثبت دادن و اگر 3 رای بیشتر بود و 12 رای میشد یعنی بیش از 50 درصد آراء برای تاثیر مثبت میشد که اون 3 رای نشد و ندادن
موضوعی که امروز بودش این بود که وزیر اموزش و پرورش و دوستان مافیا ( انتشارات ایکس و ایگرگ و مشاور ها و ... ) میدونستن که اگر جلسه طی روال عادی پیش بره حداقل از بین 23 نماینده 15-16 تا 17 نفر به تاثیر مثبت رای میدن  همونطور که بچه ها از 17 نفر رو با تماس و تلفن راضی کرده بودن که به تاثیر مثبت رای بدن ولی این مافیا با این 2 نفر که نماینده کرمان و اردبیل بودن از قبل برنامه ریزی کرده بودن که جو جلسه رو جوری کنن که به غیر از اون 9 نفر نماینده که رسما اعلام کرده بودن به تاثیر مثبت رای میدن بقیه نماینده ها که با تلفن و تماس و پیامک خیلی سطحی با موضوع اشنا بودن به رای خودشون شک کنن و شاید بترسن که این موضوع شاید جای بیشتری برای تامل داشته باشه و مافیا دقیقا همین موضوع رو میخواستن یعنی 2 هفته بیشتر تاثیر قطعی پا بر جا بمونه و اصلا فکر نکنید که این 2 هفته چیزی نیست تعداد قابل توجهی دانش اموزش همونطور که دکتر سبطی گفت میرن ترمیم معدل تعدادی که توانایی مالی دارن میرن دانشگاه های غیر انتفاعی و بدون کنکور و تعدادی هم به دانشگاه های خارج کشور + فروش تعداد زیادی کتاب های سال دوازدهم که مربوط به امتحانای نهایی و تشریحی هستش پس ببینید چقد این موضوع 2 هفته سود داره ولی ولی ... موضوعی که الان هستش اینکه من خودم به عنوان یه پشت کنکور با معدل 18.5 تجربی کم کاری کردم یعنی فقط به تماس و پیامک بسنده کردم و با نماینده هایی که در کمیسیون اموزش هستن حضوری دیدار نکردم و همین هم باعث شد از 17 نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت حدود نصفشون از داد و بیداد اون 2 نماینده (محترم)! بترسن و جلوشون وای نستن ولی الان این طرح فقط یه 3 رای بیشتر نیار داره از بین 23 نماینده 21 نماینده رو میشه اوکی کرد حتی اون 2 نماینده که امروز داد و بیداد کردن قطعا نمیدونن که چقد این موضوع جدیه و شاید از خطری که در کنار سود مالی یا ... که براشون داره بی خبرن حتی اون 2 نماینده وقتی فشار از طرف مسوولان عالی رتبه و امامان جمعه بهشون وارد بشه و بفهمن که چقد موضوع گسترده هست من نمیگم 180 درجه تغییر کنن ولی ساکت بشن و بفهمن که ما فهمیدیم برای چی دارن اینجوری کلی بازی در میارن .. دوستان لطفا حد اقل 2 هفته همکاری کنید و فک نکنید دو هفته چقد زمانه زیادیه و بگید من درسم عقب میفته و ... فکر 2 هفته دیگرو بکنید که مثل همین امروز ساعت 4 میشه و منتظرین خبر بیاد از مجلس پس چه بهتر که وقتی منتظر خبریم خیلی خیلی با دست پر تر کارهارو انجام داده باشیم و مثلا بدون 13 نماینده رسمی اعلام کردن و متوجه این فساد بزرگ شدن و گفتن به صورت رسمی که ما رای مثبت میدیم امروز متاسفانه اکثریت اعلام نکرده بودن رای شون چیه همین هم کار دست ما داد پس فقط همین 2 هفته رو روزی نیم ساعت که چیزیم نیست اختصاص بدین پیگیر شین اگر میتونین ( حتما!) با نماینده ای که تو کمیسیون هستش ملاقات کنین و 3 نفر فقط کافیه که این همه رنج و عذاب ما تموم بشه من خودم معدلم خیلی بد نیست ولی میدونم که ترمیم معدل یعنی کل برنامه ی ازمون های ازمایشیتو بهم بریز و کلی از مسیر کنکور و تست دور شو بخاطر نمره 20 گرفتنی که اونم معلوم نیست 20 بشه یا نه پس 2 هفته در برابر 1 ماه 2 ماه استرس و دور شدن از کنکور میارزه در حالی که فقط برای تست و کنکور قراره بخونیم تو این 2 هفته ... اون هایی ام که بیخیال شدن و میگن با همین معدل حالا یچی میشه بدونین که با معدلی مثل من و حتی پایین تر که چه بدتر جوری 20 درصد توی رتبتون تاثیر میذاره که سال بعد التماس میکنید که کاشکی پارسال میتونستیم 3 نماینده رو با خودمون کنیم و حد اقل رتبه کنکورمون خراب نمیشد .. ببخشید اینقدر  زیاد تایپ کردم ولی منم مثل اکثریت شما حالم الان بده ولی میدونم که 2 هفته دیگه تاثیر مثبت میشه پس چه بهتر که با 16 17 نماینده مثبت بشه نه با اما و اگر و 13 رای پس امید داشته باشین و مطمئن باشید مثبت میشه چون نماینده ای مثل دکتر لاشکی پشت ماست و این طرح رو به اینجا رسونده در حالی که اگر ایشون نبودن همون تیر کلا قضیه تموم میشد و ثاثیر قطعی میموند ... یا علی

----------


## sina97

*جالب ترین بخش اينه که از 23 نماینده حاضر فقط 9 نفر موافق بودن واقعا این تعداد دو هفته بعد نمی تونن طرح رو تصویب کنن عملا اونايي که موافق طرح بودن امروز معلوم شد يه تعدادشون فقط حرف می زدن نه عمل*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آقااااا این چه وضعشه
> گریم گرفته
> تف به این شانسی که من دارم
> حوصله تو سری خوردن سال بعدم ندارم
> یکی امید بده تا نکشتم خودمو
> من با گریه به نماینده شهرمون زنگ زدم گفتم اونم گفت باشه رای میدم


دختر خوب ما تا آخرش همه تلاشمونو میکنیم 
هم برای رای گیری تاثیر مثبت و هم برای کنکور
واس کسی که خدا رو داره ناامیدی هیچ معنایی نداره  :Yahoo (5): 
بجای گریه دعا کن دو هفته دیگه قضیه تاثیر مثبت تموم بشه بره

----------


## mmr

بچه ها شماره زاهدی رو کسی داره

----------


## _evil.girl

> پس ما بدبخت تر از بقیه ایم الی


دوست عزیز فکر کنم اشتباهی رخ داده عملا رای گیری انجام نشده چون رئیس کمیسیون اموزش گفته با وجود داد های اون دو تا نماینده قادر به ادامه جلسه نیستیم و جلسه رو م وکول کردن به دو هفته دیگه من از کانال اصلاح سهمیه ایثارگران که بخشی از صدای نمایندگان رو حین جلسه گزاشته بود متوجه شدم

----------


## sina97

*من چشمم آب نمی خوره طرح دو هفته بعد تصویب شه تازه اگر هم بشه مجلس رای نمیده*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> دوست عزیز فکر کنم اشتباهی رخ داده عملا رای گیری انجام نشده چون رئیس کمیسیون اموزش گفته با وجود داد های اون دو تا نماینده قادر به ادامه جلسه نیستیم و جلسه رو م وکول کردن به دو هفته دیگه من از کانال اصلاح سهمیه ایثارگران که بخشی از صدای نمایندگان رو حین جلسه گزاشته بود متوجه شدم


خب میدونم اینو ولی باز هم تاثیر مثبت پنجاه پنجاهه  :Yahoo (2): 
مسئله بدبختی ما چیز دیگس  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *من چشمم آب نمی خوره طرح دو هفته بعد تصویب شه تازه اگر هم بشه مجلس رای نمیده*


منم اینو میگم بقیه میگن نه تو فقط داری استرس میدی به بچه ها  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط snoorafkan79


دوست عزیز فکر کنم اشتباهی رخ داده عملا رای گیری انجام نشده چون رئیس کمیسیون اموزش گفته با وجود داد های اون دو تا نماینده قادر به ادامه جلسه نیستیم و جلسه رو م وکول کردن به دو هفته دیگه من از کانال اصلاح سهمیه ایثارگران که بخشی از صدای نمایندگان رو حین جلسه گزاشته بود متوجه شدم


رای گیری شد منتها دیدن طرح داره تصویب نميشه اونايي که خواستار تاثیر مثبت معدل بودن نذاشتن واسه همین گذاشتن واسه دو هفته بعد*

----------


## _evil.girl

> *من چشمم آب نمی خوره طرح دو هفته بعد تصویب شه تازه اگر هم بشه مجلس رای نمیده*


توکل همه مون بر خداست

----------


## reza2018

> *من چشمم آب نمی خوره طرح دو هفته بعد تصویب شه تازه اگر هم بشه مجلس رای نمیده*


قسمت سختش همین کمیسیون هست ...بره مجلس رای آوردنش قطعی هست

----------


## DR._.ALI

> آقااااا این چه وضعشه
> گریم گرفته
> تف به این شانسی که من دارم
> حوصله تو سری خوردن سال بعدم ندارم
> یکی امید بده تا نکشتم خودمو
> من با گریه به نماینده شهرمون زنگ زدم گفتم اونم گفت باشه رای میدم


از این نماینده ها چه انتظاری داری اینا همونایی هستن که 140 تاشون گفتن موافق شفافیت ارا هستن سر رای گیری فقط 20 تاشون موافقت کردن و کلا این طرح رد شد بخاطر اینکه کسی نفهمه اینا چه غلطی میکنن و‌ سر هر طرحی به چی رأی میدن
مملکت که نیست اینجا دیوونه خونس خداییش  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## مینووو

> قسمت سختش همین کمیسیون هست ...بره مجلس رای آوردنش قطعی هست


اره اونجا خیلی ها هستن ازمون دفاع کنن....

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط reza2018


قسمت سختش همین کمیسیون هست ...بره مجلس رای آوردنش قطعی هست


نمیاره خود کمیسون رای حدنصاب نیست فقط 9 نفر موافق خیلی کمن وقتی کمیسیون وضعیت اينجوري هست مجلس بدتره*

----------


## Elahe_

> *من چشمم آب نمی خوره طرح دو هفته بعد تصویب شه تازه اگر هم بشه مجلس رای نمیده*


نه بره مجلس احتمال راي اوردنش هست 
ولي تو كميسيون احتمال راي اوردنش كمه چون بيشتر مخالفا تو كميسيون اموزشن

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


نه بره مجلس احتمال راي اوردنش هست 
ولي تو كميسيون احتمال راي اوردنش كمه چون بيشتر مخالفا تو كميسيون اموزشن


کمیسون رای نمیاره اگر یک درصد هم بياره مجلس رد میکنه*

----------


## _evil.girl

بهتره بریم سر درس مون توکل همه مون بر خداست من خودم روزی دو روز یه بار پیام میدم به اعضای کمیسیون 
اما خب اصل کار درس مونه بهتره تاثیر رو قطعی در نظر بگیرید و در برنامه تون زمان ترمیم بزارید اگه مثبت شد که خیلی هم عالی اگه نشد حداقل ضرر نکنید

----------


## amirali_n22

خانم ببخشید حالتون خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟من با 1700 امسال هیچی پزشکی قبول نشدم.



> میدونم
> عوضش اینم میدونم امسال بودن کسایی که با رتبه 3هزار 4 هزار پزشکی دندون قبول شدن 
> ارزش رتبه مهمه 
> وقتی کنکور سخت میشه ارزش رتبه میره بالا
> من خودم با عمومیا دور و بر 60 و اختصاصیا 30/40 شدم 5هزار منطقه 3 در حالیکه سال پیش با درصدای کمتر از من شدن 3 هزار 2 هزار

----------


## Elahe_

> *
> 
> کمیسون رای نمیاره اگر یک درصد هم بياره مجلس رد میکنه*


منم همينو ميگم 
والا هيچكس اندازه من به مثبت شدن اميد نداشت ولي الان يك ذره هم اميد ندارم

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خانم ببخشید حالتون خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟من با 1700 امسال هیچی پزشکی قبول نشدم.


حالم کاملا خوبه ولی حقیقتیه که هس  :Yahoo (17): 
منطقه چندین شما ؟

----------


## gloria1370

دخترا گریه خیلی جواب میده :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


منم همينو ميگم 
والا هيچكس اندازه من به مثبت شدن اميد نداشت ولي الان يك ذره هم اميد ندارم


واقعا انتظار نبود فقط 9 نفر موافق باشن پس بقیه فقط حرف الکی می زدن؟؟ واقعا وضع مملکت خیلی خرابه*

----------


## Elahe_

> خانم ببخشید حالتون خوبه؟؟؟؟؟؟من با 1700 امسال هیچی پزشکی قبول نشدم.


نه ديگه تو شهر ما كه منطقه ٣ هست امسال تا ٢٤٠٠ اينا پزشكي اوردن
البته پرديس و مازاد

----------


## Miss.Sad

> دخترا گریه خیلی جواب میده


همین مونده آب چشام سر اینا خشک شه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sina97

*ول کنید برید سراغ درس حداقل کنکور رو از دست ندین*

----------


## amirali_n22

منظقه 3 و هیچ پزشکی قبول نشدم امسال


> حالم کاملا خوبه ولی حقیقتیه که هس 
> منطقه چندین شما ؟

----------


## gloria1370

> همین مونده آب چشام سر اینا خشک شه


من که اگه 18 سالم بود الان نهر راه انداخته بودم خوبه که انقدر ریلکسین افرین

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *ول کنید برید سراغ درس حداقل کنکور رو از دست ندین*


مشکل اینه نه میتونیم اینو ول کنیم نه میتونیم مثل آدم بچسبیم به درسمون  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## moja78

به نظرم بعد دی مثبت میشه  :Yahoo (21):  همه ترمیم یدن بعد  :Yahoo (21):  از بطحایی فقط همچین کاری بر میاد!

----------


## Miss.Sad

> منظقه 3 و هیچ پزشکی قبول نشدم امسال


آزاد صد درصد قبول بودین بخداااا

----------


## Miss.Sad

> من که اگه 18 سالم بود الان نهر راه انداخته بودم خوبه که انقدر ریلکسین افرین


بیخیال بابا مگه سال اوله که تاثیرو قطعی میکنن 
من خودم یه ماه پیش خیلی تلاش میکردم که مثبت شه امروز که دیدم همش 9 نفر دیگه میگم بیخیال 
هرچی بادا باد واس سنگ اون همه حرف میزدیم الان ترک برداشته بود حداقل ، اینا ولی هیچی
فوقش از دندانی که عاشقشم میرم فیزیو میخونم فوقش همینه

----------


## amirali_n22

ازاد انتخاب رشته نکردم و نمیکنم و نخواهم کرد.
تمام دولتی هارو زده بودم با پردیس بهشتی و ایران و تهران قبول نشدم .ایشالا امسال دولتی قبولم نباید بزارم حقمو تو دولتی بخورن



> آزاد صد درصد قبول بودین بخداااا

----------


## Mysterious

حالا که قطعی موند با معدل ۱۵ چه درصدایی بزنم تا پزشکی بیارم؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Elahe_

> حالا که قطعی موند با معدل ۱۵ چه درصدایی بزنم تا پزشکی بیارم؟


٨٠ به بالا :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ازاد انتخاب رشته نکردم و نمیکنم و نخواهم کرد.
> تمام دولتی هارو زده بودم با پردیس بهشتی و ایران و تهران قبول نشدم .ایشالا امسال دولتی قبولم نباید بزارم حقمو تو دولتی بخورن


پردیس شهرای دور رو هم میزدین تو اولویت قبول میشدین

----------


## Fati.__.ab

وقتی که قلمچی و امثالش برنامه راهبردی واسه امتحان تشریحی منتشر کردن معلومه مثبت نمیشه!!!دلیل مخالفت این دوتام معلومه  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ٨٠ به بالا


زیاد سخت نگیرین این جوریام نیس 
مگه هر ساله تو کنکور چن نفر همه درصداشونو بالا 80 میزنن ؟
و چن نفر پزشکی قبول میشن ؟
خیلی با هم فاصله دارن اصن

----------


## sina97

*:::مهم::: برید و کنکور رو دريابد بیخیال معدل*

----------


## Elahe_

> *:::مهم::: برید و کنکور رو دريابد بیخیال معدل*


بهترين كار
حيف بعد چهار ماه تلاش الكي تازه بهش رسيدم

----------


## sina97

*:::مهم::: برید و کنکور رو دريابد بیخیال معدل*

همه بياين اینجا خبر جدید

----------


## Mysterious

> ٨٠ به بالا


خنگ نبودم
نخوندم-.-

----------


## Elahe_

> خنگ نبودم
> نخوندم-.-


منم نخوندم 
حالا باز سومم زياد بد نيست
ولي پيشو كجاي دلم بذارم كه اصلا نمره ي بالاي ١٦ندارم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> منم نخوندم 
> حالا باز سومم زياد بد نيست
> ولي پيشو كجاي دلم بذارم كه اصلا نمره ي بالاي ١٦ندارم


پیش رو ازدم ببوس بذا کنار 3 درصد چقد میتونه تاثیر بذاره آخه

----------


## Mysterious

> منم نخوندم 
> حالا باز سومم زياد بد نيست
> ولي پيشو كجاي دلم بذارم كه اصلا نمره ي بالاي ١٦ندارم


پیش حدودا ۵ درصده بابا تازه ترمیمم میذارن 
اصن جهنم اینا میخوان بریم ترمیم ولی من نمیرم تا اونا باشن مثبت کنن-_-

----------


## Elahe_

> پیش رو ازدم ببوس بذا کنار 3 درصد چقد میتونه تاثیر بذاره آخه


اقا من فيزيك پيشو ٧شدم  :Yahoo (21): بازم تاثير خودشو ميذاره

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اقا من فيزيك پيشو ٧شدم بازم تاثير خودشو ميذاره


بذاره مثلا میخواد چه غلطی کنه با 3 درصدش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mysterious

فک کنم با معدل من حول و حوش رتبه ۳۰۰ کشوری پارسال باید درصد بزنم تا پزشکی سراسری بیارم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mysterious

> بذاره مثلا میخواد چه غلطی کنه با 3 درصدش


خخخخ عالی بود ولی ۵ درصده

----------


## Elahe_

> خخخخ عالی بود ولی ۵ درصده


نه ٣ درصد تاثير قطعي داره
برا ٣٠ درصد ٥ درصد تاثير داره 
برا ٢٠ درصد ميشه ٣ درصد

----------


## Misto

> حالا که قطعی موند با معدل ۱۵ چه درصدایی بزنم تا پزشکی بیارم؟


 :Yahoo (110):  شاید همشو بالای 90 درصد بزنی شایددد بتونی

----------


## yashar.b

بیاین همه نذر کنیم اگه تاثیر مثبت شد نماینده ها رو به جای گوسفند قربونی کنیم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (76):  
پ.ن: گوسفند بیشتر از اینا میفهمه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خخخخ عالی بود ولی ۵ درصده


نه میزان تاثیر قطعیش تو سازمان سنجش هم زدن 3 درصد میشه اون 5 درصدشیه چی دیگه بود  :Yahoo (17): 
ولی انصافا راس میگم 3 نباشه 6 باشه اصن موخاد چه غلطی بخوره  :Yahoo (56):  :Y (767):

----------


## Mysterious

> شاید همشو بالای 90 درصد بزنی شایددد بتونی


نه فک کنم چنل سبطی خوندم که معدلای ۱۵ حدود رتبه ی ۳۰۰کشوری پارسال ینی همین ۹۷ باید درصد بزنن

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بیاین همه نذر کنیم اگه تاثیر مثبت شد نماینده ها رو به جای گوسفند قربونی کنیم  
> پ.ن: گوسفند بیشتر از اینا میفهمه


این سری بهشون پیام بفرستیم نماینده عزیز گوسفند نباشیم و به این طرح رای بدهیم  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Mysterious

> نه میزان تاثیر قطعیش تو سازمان سنجش هم زدن 3 درصد میشه اون 5 درصدشیه چی دیگه بود 
> ولی انصافا راس میگم 3 نباشه 6 باشه اصن موخاد چه غلطی بخوره


آره حق با شما بود :Yahoo (4): 
بیخیال دیه مهم نیست میرم واسه کنکور میخونم ترمیمم نمیرم چش بطحایی در بیاد  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Elahe_

حالا به نظرتون با معدل ١٨ تا١٩ ميانگين چقدر بايد بزنيم دارو بياريم ؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> نه فک کنم چنل سبطی خوندم که معدلای ۱۵ حدود رتبه ی ۳۰۰کشوری پارسال ینی همین ۹۷ باید درصد بزنن


گلم رتبه 300 کشوری میشه رتبه دو رقمی منطقه 3 بدبخت شدم که  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Misto

> بیخیال بابا مگه سال اوله که تاثیرو قطعی میکنن 
> من خودم یه ماه پیش خیلی تلاش میکردم که مثبت شه امروز که دیدم همش 9 نفر دیگه میگم بیخیال 
> هرچی بادا باد واس سنگ اون همه حرف میزدیم الان ترک برداشته بود حداقل ، اینا ولی هیچی
> فوقش از دندانی که عاشقشم میرم فیزیو میخونم فوقش همینه


فوقش فوقش فوقش ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (110):  مطمئنی عاشقشی یا فقط میخواستیش ؟ اگه عاشقش بودی همچین حرفی نمیزدی ... 
 :Yahoo (100):  انگار یه شخصی عاشق یه دختری باشه بعد بگه خب اگه این دختره نشد فوقش یه دختر دیگه میگیرم ... 
شما حتی هدف گذاری درست هم نداری برا کنکور هرچی باشه انتخاب میکنی میری جلو ... اینجام کمر بستی به ناامیدی بقیه ... خب شما نمیخوای تلاش کنی نمیخوای کاری بکنی ؟ نکن چرا به بقیه استرس وارد میکنی 
در ضمن تاثیر قطعی هم برای همه نیست همین تاثیر قطعی باعث شدی موجی از دانش آموزا از ریاضی بیان به تجربی و بالعکس .. دیپلمه های قبل 84 ام هستن ...  :Yahoo (110):  واقعا چی فکر کردی پیش خودت میگی برا همه یکیه ؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آره حق با شما بود
> بیخیال دیه مهم نیست میرم واسه کنکور میخونم ترمیمم نمیرم چش بطحایی در بیاد


بزن قدش منم نمیرم  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (52):

----------


## Mysterious

> گلم رتبه 300 کشوری میشه رتبه دو رقمی منطقه 3 بدبخت شدم که


آره تازه حدود رتبه ی ۲۰ تا ۵۰ منطقه ۳ :Yahoo (21): 
ولی بهتر از ترمیمه خخخ
اینا به کنار من هنوزم دلم روشنه مثبت میشه نه فورا ولی حتما
این ۹ نفر از ۲۳ تا هم جوری رای دادن که قیمه ها ریخته شد تو ماستا

----------


## Elahe_

ديپلم رياضي شانس بيشتري داره تو كنكور تجربي
ديپلم انساني شانسش از رياضي هم بيشتره
يعني هر چي ديپلم به كنكور مورد نظر بي ربط تر= شانس قبولي بيشتر
 ديوونه خونست :Yahoo (21):

----------


## yashar.b

دوستان ما همون موقع ک اینجا بدنیا اومدیم همه چیو باختیم، دیگه بقیش مهم نیس

----------


## Miss.Sad

> فوقش فوقش فوقش ؟؟؟  مطمئنی عاشقشی یا فقط میخواستیش ؟ اگه عاشقش بودی همچین حرفی نمیزدی ... 
>  انگار یه شخصی عاشق یه دختری باشه بعد بگه خب اگه این دختره نشد فوقش یه دختر دیگه میگیرم ... 
> شما حتی هدف گذاری درست هم نداری برا کنکور هرچی باشه انتخاب میکنی میری جلو ... اینجام کمر بستی به ناامیدی بقیه ... خب شما نمیخوای تلاش کنی نمیخوای کاری بکنی ؟ نکن چرا به بقیه استرس وارد میکنی 
> در ضمن تاثیر قطعی هم برای همه نیست همین تاثیر قطعی باعث شدی موجی از دانش آموزا از ریاضی بیان به تجربی و بالعکس .. دیپلمه های قبل 84 ام هستن ...  واقعا چی فکر کردی پیش خودت میگی برا همه یکیه ؟


وقتی با رتبه 300/400 نتونم پزشکی بیارم  دیگه چه خاکی بریزم تو سرم جز تغییر رشته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 میخواین بعد سه سال بمونم با نظام جدیدا هم بخونم ببینم خدا کجا به دادم میرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مگه شما پسرا همین کارو نمیکنین با دخترا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
با من بحث نکنین که حرف زیاد دارم واس گفتن معدل و کنکور و فلان 
چه ناامیدی مثلا ؟ واضحه مجلس مارو مسخره خودش کرده چه استرسی داره این ؟
خوبه تازه دو ساعته دارم حرف میزنم تو انجمن اونوخ تو این دو ساعت خیلیا از تجربی اومدن ریاضی و بالعکس ؟ چه جالب همه سرعت نور پیدا کردن !!!
هیچ فکری نکردم پیش خودم 
طرز برخوردتونم بلد نیستید

----------


## Mysterious

> دوستان ما همون موقع ک اینجا بدنیا اومدیم همه چیو باختیم، دیگه بقیش مهم نیس


ناامید نباش دوست عزیز
درست میشه ایشالا  :Yahoo (1): ♡

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آره تازه حدود رتبه ی ۲۰ تا ۵۰ منطقه ۳
> ولی بهتر از ترمیمه خخخ
> اینا به کنار من هنوزم دلم روشنه مثبت میشه نه فورا ولی حتما
> این ۹ نفر از ۲۳ تا هم جوری رای دادن که قیمه ها ریخته شد تو ماستا


آره نه فورا ولی بعد کنکور 98  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Misto

> دوستان ما همون موقع ک اینجا بدنیا اومدیم همه چیو باختیم، دیگه بقیش مهم نیس


آره حاجی ولی خب نمیشه که نشست یه جا کاری نکرد ...  :Yahoo (110):  حتی  فکرشم آدمو اذیت میکنه از بین این همه جا تو فضای بی انتها این همه کهکشان این همه سیاره میلیارد میلیارد میلیارد .. بیای بیوفتی تو سیاره زمین بعد از بین این همه زمان و این همه کشور و جا و مکان .. بیای بیوفتی تو دهه هفتاد ایران ...  :Yahoo (4):  تو طالع ما نوشته شده بدبختی فلاکت مرگ ...  :Yahoo (110):  والا فلسطینیا وضعشو از ما بهتره تازه مدرسه هاشون از همون اول هم مختلطه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR._.ALI

> دخترا گریه خیلی جواب میده


دخترا خوبه که واسه کوچکترین چیزی سریع اشکشون در میاد دیگه ادم نباید اینقد نازک نارنجی باشه:yahoo (110)

----------


## Miss.Sad

> حالا به نظرتون با معدل ١٨ تا١٩ ميانگين چقدر بايد بزنيم دارو بياريم ؟


بین 70 تا 50

----------


## phzed

چه نماینده های مشتی داریم ما  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
همه از دم لش و بی اثر 
خجالت نمیکشن شدن نماینده های مردم‌ تو مجلس
بچه های به خدا قصد تخریب روحیه و فاز منفی دادن ندارم ها اما اگه قطعی بمونه پایین۱۹.۸۰یا۱۹.۹۰شانس سه رشته ی اصلی رو از دست میدن از جمله خود بنده
تا دلتون بخواد هم با nتا مشاور صحبت کردم چه اونایی که طرف مثبت بودن چه اون عده ی کمی که طرف قطعی بودن همشون هم حرفشون همینه که گفتم حتی اونایی که طرف قطعی بودن چون خواهش کردم منصفانه و منطقی باشن سر این‌ موضوع
نمیدونم چی میشه تهش ولی اینجور که شنیدم دو هفته دیگه میخواد دوباره بررسی بشه نمیگم خیلی درگیرش باشیم اما به نظرم این دو هفته هم سعیمون رو بکنیم که بعد ها پشیمون نشیم.....
امیدوارم این موضوع حل شه تا هم خیالمون از این بابت راحت شه هم یه انرژی مثبت بگیریم‌ واسه کنکور....

----------


## Misto

> وقتی با رتبه 300/400 نتونم پزشکی بیارم  دیگه چه خاکی بریزم تو سرم جز تغییر رشته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
>  میخواین بعد سه سال بمونم با نظام جدیدا هم خونم ببین خدا کجا به دادم میرسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> مگه شما پسرا همین کارو نمیکنین با دخترا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> با من بحث نکنین که حرف زیاد دارم واس گفتن معدل و کنکور و فلان 
> چه ناامیدی مثلا ؟ واضحه مجلس مارو مسخره خودش کرده چه استرسی داره این ؟
> خوبه تازه دو ساعته دارم حرف میزنم تو انجمن اونوخ تو این دو ساعت خیلیا از تجربی اومدن ریاضی و بالعکس ؟ چه جالب همه سرعت نور پیدا کردن !!!
> هیچ فکری نکردم پیش خودم 
> طرز برخوردتونم بلد نیستید


 :Yahoo (110): عذر میخوام ولی حتی متوجه حرف من هم نشدی نگفتم توی این دو ساعت گفتم موضوع تاثیر قطعی باعثش شده خیلیا تغییر رشته بدن بعدشم شما دخترا که مشکل و محدودیت ندارید تو کنکور دادن  :Yahoo (100):  ما پسرا از این بدبختیا داریم فقط 
بعدشم بهتره سریع جبهه نگیری یه نیگا به ارسالی هات بندازی متوجه میشی فقط هم من نیستم ک میگم استرس وارد نکنی

----------


## yashar.b

> آره حاجی ولی خب نمیشه که نشست یه جا کاری نکرد ...  حتی  فکرشم آدمو اذیت میکنه از بین این همه جا تو فضای بی انتها این همه کهکشان این همه سیاره میلیارد میلیارد میلیارد .. بیای بیوفتی تو سیاره زمین بعد از بین این همه زمان و این همه کشور و جا و مکان .. بیای بیوفتی تو دهه هفتاد ایران ...  تو طالع ما نوشته شده بدبختی فلاکت مرگ ...  والا فلسطینیا وضعشو از ما بهتره تازه مدرسه هاشون از همون اول هم مختلطه


یعنی وجدانا زمین 8 میلیارد آدم داره ایران 80 میلیون جمعیت ... یعنی 1 درصد احتمال داشت بیوفتیم ایران ک افتادیم  :Yahoo (4):  خدا شاهده اون لک لک گشادو ک منو انداخته اینجا بگیرم پارش میکنم  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> چه نماینده های مشتی داریم ما 
> همه از دم لش و بی اثر 
> خجالت نمیکشن شدن نماینده های مردم‌ تو مجلس
> بچه های به خدا قصد تخریب روحیه و فاز منفی دادن ندارم ها اما اگه قطعی بمونه پایین۱۹.۸۰یا۱۹.۹۰شانس سه رشته ی اصلی رو از دست میدن از جمله خود بنده
> تا دلتون بخواد هم با nتا مشاور صحبت کردم چه اونایی که طرف مثبت بودن چه اون عده ی کمی که طرف قطعی بودن همشون هم حرفشون همینه که گفتم حتی اونایی که طرف قطعی بودن چون خواهش کردم منصفانه و منطقی باشن سر این‌ موضوع
> نمیدونم چی میشه تهش ولی اینجور که شنیدم دو هفته دیگه میخواد دوباره بررسی بشه نمیگم خیلی درگیرش باشیم اما به نظرم این دو هفته هم سعیمون رو بکنیم که بعد ها پشیمون نشیم.....
> امیدوارم این موضوع حل شه تا هم خیالمون از این بابت راحت شه هم یه انرژی مثبت بگیریم‌ واسه کنکور....


زیاد جنجالیش نکنین فردا پس فردا میان میگیرنمون میبرن زندان  :Y (668):

----------


## gloria1370

دوهفته دیگه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته دوستان؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> عذر میخوام ولی حتی متوجه حرف من هم نشدی نگفتم توی این دو ساعت گفتم موضوع تاثیر قطعی باعثش شده خیلیا تغییر رشته بدن بعدشم شما دخترا که مشکل و محدودیت ندارید تو کنکور دادن  ما پسرا از این بدبختیا داریم فقط 
> بعدشم بهتره سریع جبهه نگیری یه نیگا به ارسالی هات بندازی متوجه میشی فقط هم من نیستم ک میگم استرس وارد نکنی


نه شما خطاب به من گفتید که تو باعث شدی فلان کنن بهمان کنن
بله اما اونا مثل شما فک میکردن من مخالف این مسئله مثبت شدنم که این حرفا رو میزنم
ولی این واقعیته
خیلی ببخشینا سه ماهه نماینده ها ما رو خرم فرض نکردن اینجوری پیش بره کل وقت کنکوریا صرف حاشیه میشه
من به خیر بقیه میگم وگرنه به من چه چیزی که اتفاق میفته  از سوی مجلس رو من و شما نمیتونیم تغییرش بدیم

----------


## Miss.Sad

> دوهفته دیگه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته دوستان؟


یا بدبخت میشیم یا خوشبختی بالاخره یه نگاهی به ما میکنه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## phzed

> زیاد جنجالیش نکنین فردا پس فردا میان میگیرنمون میبرن زندان


نه به ولله قصد اینجور کارارو ندارم
هرچی که تو این مدت گفتم و شنیدم و چیزی که حقیقته رو گفتم
ولی به قول رفیقمون که گفت ما همون اول که تو ایران به دنیا اومدیم همچیو باختیم همه چی رو :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Elahe_

> دوهفته دیگه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته دوستان؟


دوباره ميره كميسيون كه بازم راي نميدن و تموم ميشه ديگه

----------


## Misto

> دوهفته دیگه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته دوستان؟


هیچی چیزی نمیشه فقط یه خیمه شب بازی راه میندازن اینایی هم ک اومدن قدقد کردن بازم به قدقداشون ادامه میدن این دوتا رشوه هنگفتی گرفتن برا اینکارشون و بازم میگیرن ...  :Yahoo (110):  تاثیر قطعی اونقدری سود آوری داره که حتی نماینده هارم پوشش میده دیگه خود موسسه ها بماند ...

----------


## Miss.Sad

> نه به ولله قصد اینجور کارارو ندارم
> هرچی که تو این مدت گفتم و شنیدم و چیزی که حقیقته رو گفتم
> ولی به قول رفیقمون که گفت ما همون اول که تو ایران به دنیا اومدیم همچیو باختیم همه چی رو


 :Yahoo (21):  شانس نیس که ...
پاشیم بریم کشور دیگه هم باز از قیافه هامون میفهمن ایرانی هسیم میندازنمون همین خراب شده  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Misto

> نه شما خطاب به من گفتید که تو باعث شدی فلان کنن بهمان کنن
> بله اما اونا مثل شما فک میکردن من مخالف این مسئله مثبت شدنم که این حرفا رو میزنم
> ولی این واقعیته
> خیلی ببخشینا سه ماهه نماینده ها ما رو خرم فرض نکردن اینجوری پیش بره کل وقت کنکوریا صرف حاشیه میشه
> من به خیر بقیه میگم وگرنه به من چه چیزی که اتفاق میفته  از سوی مجلس رو من و شما نمیتونیم تغییرش بدیم


باو تو حالت خوب نیست من حتی نگفتم مخالف تاثیر مثبتی، گفتم دیگه نمیخوای تلاش کنی خب نکن کاری به بقیه نداشته باش ...  :Yahoo (110):  درساتم اینطوری میخونی ؟

----------


## Elahe_

> شانس نیس که ...
> پاشیم بریم کشور دیگه هم باز از قیافه هامون میفهمن ایرانی هسیم میندازنمون همین خراب شده


بخدا من پولشو داشتم هر چي زودتر فرار ميكردم 
حتي شده ميرفتم سومالي و فلسطين

----------


## phzed

> شانس نیس که ...
> پاشیم بریم کشور دیگه هم باز از قیافه هامون میفهمن ایرانی هسیم میندازنمون همین خراب شده


کشور دیگه هم بخوای بری باید بند پ رو داشته باشی که خب الحمدالله ما نداریم و همینطور بدبخت تر از قبل ادامه میدیم

----------


## Miss.Sad

> باو تو حالت خوب نیست من حتی نگفتم مخالف تاثیر مثبتی، گفتم دیگه نمیخوای تلاش کنی خب نکن کاری به بقیه نداشته باش ...  درساتم اینطوری میخونی ؟


شما نگفتید من میگم  :Yahoo (21): 
نگفتمم نمیخوام دیگه تلاش کنم :/
چطو ؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Misto

> بخدا من پولشو داشتم هر چي زودتر فرار ميكردم 
> حتي شده ميرفتم سومالي و فلسطين


 :Yahoo (4):  ما بدبختا تازه باس 2 سال بیگاری کنیم که شایددددد اجازه خروج از کشور بدن مسئله پولش هم بماند ... 
من میخواسم با دوچرخه یه سفری برم عشقی  :Yahoo (110):  ولی نزاشتن

----------


## Misto

> شما نگفتید من میگم 
> نگفتمم نمیخوام دیگه تلاش کنم :/
> چطو ؟


هیچی خواسم بگم اگه اینطوری درساتم میخونی یکم بیشتر دقت به خرج بده  :Yahoo (110):  حتی کتابی مثل زیست هم درست قضاوت نشه از پشت بهت خنجر میزنه  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بخدا من پولشو داشتم هر چي زودتر فرار ميكردم 
> حتي شده ميرفتم سومالي و فلسطين


جای دیگه خبری نیس والا
از پسرا یکی ترکیه میخونه یکی هند میخونه هزینه هاشون خیلی بیشتره
هندیه فقط واس پاسپورتش که اونور وقتش تموم شده و تمدیدش میکنه بجای 200 تومن کشور خودمون 2 میلیون داده تعویضش کنن 
استاداشونم که چه عرض کنم بیچاره ها رفتن داخل آبمیوه گیری

----------


## Miss.Sad

> کشور دیگه هم بخوای بری باید بند پ رو داشته باشی که خب الحمدالله ما نداریم و همینطور بدبخت تر از قبل ادامه میدیم


تو ایران همونو داشته باشی بت کمک میکنه ولی پارتی مارتی نداریم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Elahe_

امروز پشتيبانم زنگ زده ميگه ببين نمره زير ١٥ داري برو ترميم 
گفتم بالاي ١٥ چي؟
ميگه تو مثلا اگه تو كنكور زيستو ٦٠ بزني اگه نمرت ٢٠ باشه ميشه ٧٠ درصد اگه ١٥ باشه ميشه مثلا ٦٥ درصد :Yahoo (21):  
ميگفت بالا ١٥ باشه برات تاثير مثبت ميذاره :Yahoo (21): 
هر چي هم توضيح دادم اينجوري نيست حتي ٢٠ هم ضرر ميكنه تو كتش نميرفت 
واقعا تا اين حد بي اطلاعن اينا؟ چه دلشون خوشه

----------


## Mohsen2

> ما بدبختا تازه باس 2 سال بیگاری کنیم که شایددددد اجازه خروج از کشور بدن مسئله پولش هم بماند ... 
> من میخواسم با دوچرخه یه سفری برم عشقی  ولی نزاشتن


دوسال بیگاری رو کشیدم حالا پولش نیست :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> هیچی خواسم بگم اگه اینطوری درساتم میخونی یکم بیشتر دقت به خرج بده  حتی کتابی مثل زیست هم درست قضاوت نشه از پشت بهت خنجر میزنه


شما نگران درس خوندن من نباشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*مردمو الاف کردن*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> امروز پشتيبانم زنگ زده ميگه ببين نمره زير ١٥ داري برو ترميم 
> گفتم بالاي ١٥ چي؟
> ميگه تو مثلا اگه تو كنكور زيستو ٦٠ بزني اگه نمرت ٢٠ باشه ميشه ٧٠ درصد اگه ١٥ باشه ميشه مثلا ٦٥ درصد 
> ميگفت بالا ١٥ باشه برات تاثير مثبت ميذاره
> هر چي هم توضيح دادم اينجوري نيست حتي ٢٠ هم ضرر ميكنه تو كتش نميرفت 
> واقعا تا اين حد بي اطلاعن اينا؟ چه دلشون خوشه


اگه چیزی حالیشون بود تو کنکور به یه دردمون میخوردن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Misto

> دوسال بیگاری رو کشیدم حالا پولش نیست


حاجی داری میگی بیگاری هم نریم ؟  :Yahoo (4):  لامصب یه راهکار بگید دریم از این مملکت ... میخوام فرار مغزا شم

----------


## moja78

من برا منطقه 3 مدرسمو بردم 200 کیلومتر اونورتر  :Yahoo (21):  با هزار بدبختی 3 سال خوندم حالا دوباره باید پاشم برم اونور امتحان بدممم  :Yahoo (21): | خدااا

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *مردمو الاف کردن*


ما مردم علافی هستیم که پیگیر بی توجهی های نماینده ها شدیم  :Yahoo (50):

----------


## yashar.b

چشمهای خیسم امشب آبرو داری کنید مرد جای گریه اش سیگار میخواهد فقط
حق من بودی ولی حالا به ناحق نیستی حرف حق هر جور باشد دار میخواهد فقط 
ایهام / بغض 
پ.ن: یکم پیاز داغش زیاد شدااا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Elahe_

> اگه چیزی حالیشون بود تو کنکور به یه دردمون میخوردن


واقعا از اين تحليلش داشتم شاخ در مياوردم
بعدم گفت ببين برا اين ازمون رو امار خيلي وقت بذار ٦ سوال كنكوره ها :Yahoo (21): 
يعني من اينجوري بودم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohsen2

> حاجی داری میگی بیگاری هم نریم ؟  لامصب یه راهکار بگید دریم از این مملکت ... میخوام فرار مغزا شم


خخخخخ چی بگم والا ما که خدمت رفتیم گفتیم بریم بیرون اما شتر در خواب بیند ....

----------


## gloria1370

> باو تو حالت خوب نیست من حتی نگفتم مخالف تاثیر مثبتی، گفتم دیگه نمیخوای تلاش کنی خب نکن کاری به بقیه نداشته باش ...  درساتم اینطوری میخونی ؟


ب یه خانوم احترام بذارواقعا بلد نیستین انگار بین دختر و پسر فرق قائل بشین این چه طرزه حرف زدنه

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> ما مردم علافی هستیم که پیگیر بی توجهی های نماینده ها شدیم


*دقیقا*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> واقعا از اين تحليلش داشتم شاخ در مياوردم
> بعدم گفت ببين برا اين ازمون رو امار خيلي وقت بذار ٦ سوال كنكوره ها
> يعني من اينجوري بودم


یه فحشی نثاروجود مبارکش میکردی تا بفهمه قضیه چیه  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saj8jad

حیف که زمام امور دست این موجودات مادون حیوان مغز فندوقی افتاده
حیف که از ایرانمون ، ویرانه ای بیش نمانده
.
.
.

----------


## Miss.Sad

> حیف که زمام امور دست این موجودات مادون حیوان مغز فندوقی افتاده
> حیف که از ایرانمون ، ویرانه ای بیش نمانده
> .
> .
> .


از اول همین بوده ما تازه داریم خبردار میشیم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AminSD

*اونايى كه به سرتون زده ميخواين بريد ترميم
واااقعا چى با خودتون فكر كرديد
فكر كردين ميان مثل سالهاى قبل سوالاى آبكى و چرت از متن كتاب طرح كنن؟
بهتون قول ميدم جورى سوال مفهومى و سخت طرح كنن از اون نمره اى كه داريد بالاتر نشيد
ببينيد كى بهتون گفتم
واقعا كه چه دل خجسته اى داريد
ترميم فقط تلف كردن وقتتونه! همين*

----------


## high.target

_موقع رای خواستن همه میشن آدمای محترم به درد مردم آشنا ما از مردمیم و این حرفا 
اونوقت ی عده موقع رای دهی های مجلس نیستن یا هستن خوابن یا بازی میکنن یا خلاف صلاح مردم و کشور و آینده همه رای میدن
وای به روزی ک ی وزیر رو چند نفر بخوان استیضاح کنن همونا بعد چند روز میرن امضا هاشونو پس میگیرن آدم یاد فیلم کیف انگیلیسی میافته
البته ی عده هم خوب کار میکنن منکر اونا نمیشم سلامت باشن این عده زحمت کش
کاش آدم شناس بشیم موقع رای دادن ب نماینده هامون._

----------


## mohammad_tezar

> *اونايى كه به سرتون زده ميخواين بريد ترميم
> واااقعا چى با خودتون فكر كرديد
> فكر كردين ميان مثل سالهاى قبل سوالاى آبكى و چرت از متن كتاب طرح كنن؟
> بهتون قول ميدم جورى سوال مفهومى و سخت طرح كنن از اون نمره اى كه داريد بالاتر نشيد
> ببينيد كى بهتون گفتم
> واقعا كه چه دل خجسته اى داريد
> ترميم فقط تلف كردن وقتتونه! همين*


*احسنت*

----------


## Elahe_

اقاي لاشكي اين پستو گذاشت الان همه به جون هم افتادن تو كامنتا :Yahoo (21): 
بعضيا اشتباه متوجه شدن فكر كردن قراره براي مناطق محروم مثبت بشه
ولي دقت كنيد گفتن در دو حالت برسي ميشه براي مناطق محروم كه اونايي كه فكر ميكنن اين تاثير معدل 
به نفع مناطق محرومه متوجه اشتباهشون بشن و لغو بشه

----------


## Mysterious

> حیف که زمام امور دست این موجودات مادون حیوان مغز فندوقی افتاده
> حیف که از ایرانمون ، ویرانه ای بیش نمانده
> .
> .
> .


حالا بنظرتون هنوزم ممکنه مثبت بشه؟
هنو اندک امیدی واسم مونده

----------


## 😊😊😊

من اصلا فازه اونایی ک میان بچه هارو ناامید میکننو نمیفهمم واقعا من اصلا شک ندارم اینایی ک این حرفارو میزنن و تاپیکایه چرت باز میکنن اصلا دانش اموز نیستن ؛ واقعا اینقدر زندگی هاتون خالیه ک از بدبختی ادمایه زیر ۲۰ سال زندگیتون میچرخه ؟؟؟ بچه ها لطفا امیدوار باشین و بیشتر تلاش کنین توو تاپیکایه ضد تاثیر مثبت هم اصلا پست نزارید خواهشا بحث کردن با این مدل ادما وقت تلف کردنه ؛ ما ها این همه تلاش کردیم هیچ وقتم منتظره نظره اون دسته ادمایی نبودیم ک میان پست میزارن تبلیغ میکنن برید ترمیم معدل

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

متاسفانه وزیر آموزش و پرورش داره لابی سنگینی میکنه با برخی نماینده ها مشخص که بدجور کفگیر به ته دیگ خورده با این اوصاف تازه دوهفته دیگه بشه بعد شاید بره صحن چیکار کنیم واسه ترمیم خدایا مارو نجات بده جهنم بری بهتر از ایران

----------


## Miss.Sad

ببینید دوستان من خودم به شخصه خواهان تاثیر مثبتم بخاطر هدفی که دارم واقعا لازمه معدل مثبت بشه
اما الان دقیقا سه ماهه داریم به هر دری میزنیم الکی وعده وعید میدن فقط لب و دهنن کسی اقدام نمیکنه
هیشکی واس اون همه دویدنا و تلاشای ما اهمیت و ارزشی قائل نشد 
از اون همه نماینده فقط 9 نفر رای دادن امروز و این واقعا مسخره س !
قصد ناامید کردن هیچ کسی رو هم نداشتم تو تموم کامنتایی که گذاشتم
اما این لفت دادنا و امروز و فردا کردنا نوید بخش چیزی نیست همش وقت ما داره هدر میره
از اون طرف اگه قطعی بمونه همه میرن ترمیم که اینم درس نیس چون این کار خودش باز به نفع اوناس پول ترمیم تو جیب همونا میره  که درآمدی به جیب بزنن بعدش یه طرح دیگه پیاده میکنن یقیناً !
کلا نمیشه سر از کار اینا درآورد ، اینا به کنار سازمان سنجش خودش منبع فساده کلهم
نمیدونم چه برداشتی از حرفام دارید ولی دیگه توجه به حاشیه و بحثایی که خارج از کنترلمونن بسه پاشید سر درس 
اگه قرار بود حرف ما مهم باشه تا حالا تاثیرشو گذاشته بود پس بذارید در اختیار خودشون
نفهم که نیستن خودشون خوب میفهمن این تاثیر معدل قطعی چه آسیبی به همه دانش آموزا میزنه اما اونا باز کار خودشونو میکنن 
امیدوارم مثبت بشه دو هفته دیگه نشدم ملالی نیست همچنان تلاشمونو واس کنکور ادامه میدیم 
ترمیم هم رفتید مراقب باشید ممکنه خیلی اتفاقا بیفته نمرتون الکی کسر شه و به اعتراضاتون بی اعتنایی شه و داستانای همیشگی و بدتر از نمره قبلیتون بشه و توصیمم اینه فقط واس درسای مهمی مثل زیست و شیمی برید بقیش زیاد مهم نیس
 از خدا خواستارم سال دیگه همین موقع همه دانش آموزا سر همون کلاسی بشینن که به رشته ش علاقه داشتند 
موفق و موید باشید

----------


## Elahe_

> متاسفانه وزیر آموزش و پرورش داره لابی سنگینی میکنه با برخی نماینده ها مشخص که بدجور کفگیر به ته دیگ خورده با این اوصاف تازه دوهفته دیگه بشه بعد شاید بره صحن چیکار کنیم واسه ترمیم خدایا مارو نجات بده جهنم بری بهتر از ایران


اره واقعا عجيب بود بطحايي اينقدر راحت كميسيونو ترك كرد و رفت حتما خيالش راحت بود كه برخي از اين نماينده ها نميذارن تصويب بشه

----------


## saj8jad

> حالا بنظرتون هنوزم ممکنه مثبت بشه؟
> هنو اندک امیدی واسم مونده


چی بگم والا ، یعنی هیچی حساب و کتاب و صاحب نداره اینجا
در یک کلام سگ صاحبش رو نمیشناسه  :Yahoo (21): 

پ.ن : امیدوارم که مثبت بشه در نهایت

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> اره واقعا عجيب بود بطحايي اينقدر راحت كميسيونو ترك كرد و رفت حتما خيالش راحت بود كه برخي از اين نماينده ها نميذارن تصويب بشه


 هرکی کاری میکنه بخاطر منافعش مگر اینکه چقدر آدم درستی باش گول نخوریم طرف میاد میگه برین تو نظرسنجی سایت ما شرکت کنین معذرت میخوام جز بالا رفتن فروششون هدف دیگه ای داره بخدا خر نشین هیچکی به فکرما نیس چندبار خدایی گفت 85درصد بچه ها مخالف تاثیر معدلن چه فایده میاد ممبرای کانالشو میبره بالا بعد از کتاباش تبلیغ میکنه

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

یعنی اون دنیا میگم خدایا ببرم جهنم ولی قبلش برم یه سلامی به بطحایی بکنم دستم بهش برسه.... جواب خدارو اینا چی میخوان بدن یکی به من بگه

----------


## مینووو

> ما مردم علافی هستیم که پیگیر بی توجهی های نماینده ها شدیم


علاف واقعی اونی هست ک چند ساعت تو انجمن نشسته کامنت میذاره تا بچه هارو ناامید کنه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> عزیزم افرین شما خیلی تلاش کردین خسته شدین اصلا؛ این مسائل هم براتون گویا حاشیه بوده ؛ ولی برا ۳ میلیون دانش اموز کابوسه ؛ شما یه جوری حرف میزنین انگار این ۳ ماهو نشسته بودین پشته در مجلس ؛ ما ها هم درسمونو میخونیم هم اگ لازم باشه کمک میکنیم برداشته من از حرفه شما روشنه ؛ شما هیچ حسنه نیتی ندارین


برداشت شما اصلا برا من اهمیت نداره 
یجوری میگید انگار من باعث و بانی رای نیوردن این طرح امروز تو مجلس شدم 
میخواستیم اون موقع درست و حساب و کتاب شده امتحان بدیم که اان پشیمون نباشیم
میخواین تو این وضعیت غصه گذشته رو هم بخوریم هوم ؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> علاف واقعی اونی هست ک چند ساعت تو انجمن نشسته کامنت میذاره تا بچه هارو ناامید کنه


باش من همتونو ناامید کردم و از این بابت شرمندم  :Yahoo (1):  
شما امیدوار باشید قطعاً مثبته  :Yahoo (1): 
با شماها نمیشه روراست صحبت کرد
دلخوش باشید که تاثیر مثبته ایهاالناس  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mysterious

> هرکی کاری میکنه بخاطر منافعش مگر اینکه چقدر آدم درستی باش گول نخوریم طرف میاد میگه برین تو نظرسنجی سایت ما شرکت کنین معذرت میخوام جز بالا رفتن فروششون هدف دیگه ای داره بخدا خر نشین هیچکی به فکرما نیس چندبار خدایی گفت 85درصد بچه ها مخالف تاثیر معدلن چه فایده میاد ممبرای کانالشو میبره بالا بعد از کتاباش تبلیغ میکنه


موافقم
قبلا جواب بچه ها رو میداد الان نه پست میذاره مثله قبل نه جنب و جوش سابقو داره

----------


## 😊😊😊

> باش من همتونو ناامید کردم و از این بابت شرمندم  
> شما امیدوار باشید قطعاً مثبته 
> با شماها نمیشه روراست صحبت کرد
> دلخوش باشید که تاثیر مثبته ایهاالناس


فک کنم خوده حج فروشی فقط روسری سرت کردی

----------


## 😊😊😊

> باش من همتونو ناامید کردم و از این بابت شرمندم  
> شما امیدوار باشید قطعاً مثبته 
> با شماها نمیشه روراست صحبت کرد
> دلخوش باشید که تاثیر مثبته ایهاالناس


فک کنم خوده حج فروشی فقط روسری سرت کردی

----------


## مینووو

> باش من همتونو ناامید کردم و از این بابت شرمندم  
> شما امیدوار باشید قطعاً مثبته 
> با شماها نمیشه روراست صحبت کرد
> دلخوش باشید که تاثیر مثبته ایهاالناس


هربار یه چیز میگی شما یه بار میگی تلاش فایده نداره بعد میگی من کی گفتم نمیخوام تلاش کنم یبار میگی موافق مثبتی یبارم میگی خواستین موقع نهایی خوب بخونین ....عجب

----------


## Miss.Sad

> فک کنم خوده حج فروشی فقط روسری سرت کردی


مراقب حرف زدنتون باشید

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> موافقم
> قبلا جواب بچه ها رو میداد الان نه پست میذاره مثله قبل نه جنب و جوش سابقو داره


 ن میدونی جالبه من میگم کارش نفس کار درست بود ولی کم کم گوشارو برید جالبش اینه میگه 95 من مثبت کردم معدلو اونایی که مثل من اون زمان هم پیگیر بودن میدونن بخاطر شکایت یه دختر که اصلا ربطی به سبطی و هیچکی نداشت به دیوان درست شد

----------


## Alireza_79ez

چرا تا یه نفر منطقی صحبت میکنه میپرین بهش 
احتمالش خیلی کمه مثبت بشه اما هنوز امید هست 
گویا سال 95 توی فروردین تاثیر از قطعی به مثبت تغییر کرد

----------


## مینووو

> مراقب حرف زدنتون باشید


اتفاقا شما مواظب حرف زدن هات باش

----------


## Miss.Sad

> هربار یه چیز میگی شما یه بار میگی تلاش فایده نداره بعد میگی من کی گفتم نمیخوام تلاش کنم یبار میگی موافق مثبتی یبارم میگی خواستین موقع نهایی خوب بخونین ....عجب


موقع نهایی خوب بخونینو دقت داشته باشید برا خودمم گفتم 
من بیشتر از خیلیاتون واس این طرح تلاش کردم منتی نیس بخاطر خودمم بوده و موافق این طرحم اما دیگه بی احترامی بسه 
من که مسئول برداشت شماها نیستم

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اتفاقا شما مواظب حرف زدن هات باش


 :Yahoo (1):  شما مجبوری به من رپلای کنی ؟ خود درگیر

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> چرا تا یه نفر منطقی صحبت میکنه میپرین بهش 
> احتمالش خیلی کمه مثبت بشه اما هنوز امید هست 
> گویا سال 95 توی فروردین تاثیر از قطعی به مثبت تغییر کرد


بله اون سال بخاطر شکایت یه عزیزی بود به دیوان و خود دیوان رای به ابطال داد

----------


## مینووو

> موقع نهایی خوب بخونینو دقت داشته باشید برا خودمم گفتم 
> من بیشتر از خیلیاتون واس این طرح تلاش کردم منتی نیس بخاطر خودمم بوده و موافق این طرحم اما دیگه بی احترامی بسه 
> من که مسئول برداشت شماها نیستم


تو این اوضاع امروز واقعا فاز منفی شما روی مخ هممون داره میره بس کنید خب....

----------


## 😊😊😊

> موقع نهایی خوب بخونینو دقت داشته باشید برا خودمم گفتم 
> من بیشتر از خیلیاتون واس این طرح تلاش کردم منتی نیس بخاطر خودمم بوده و موافق این طرحم اما دیگه بی احترامی بسه 
> من که مسئول برداشت شماها نیستم


اولا من توهین نکردم دوما شما دارین حرفایه بی سروته تحویل میدین و بعدشم حتما خیلی خسته شدین برید استراحت کنید

----------


## 😊😊😊

> موقع نهایی خوب بخونینو دقت داشته باشید برا خودمم گفتم 
> من بیشتر از خیلیاتون واس این طرح تلاش کردم منتی نیس بخاطر خودمم بوده و موافق این طرحم اما دیگه بی احترامی بسه 
> من که مسئول برداشت شماها نیستم


اولا من توهین نکردم دوما شما دارین حرفایه بی سروته تحویل میدین و بعدشم حتما خیلی خسته شدین برید استراحت کنید

----------


## مینووو

> شما مجبوری به من رپلای کنی ؟ خود درگیر


به بقیه میگی توهین نکنن بهت ولی خودت.....اگ از ریپلای شدن میترسی برو خصوصی

----------


## yashar.b

دوستان واقعن ارزش نداره اینجوری افتادین به جون هم ، مگه مسابقه رو کم کنیه ؟ :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Elahe_

كلا اينجا تا يكي مياد منطقي حرف بزنه همه ميپرن بهش :Yahoo (50):

----------


## saj8jad

سه‌شنبه ۱۷ مهر ۱۳۹۷ - ۱۸:۴۲                         
*طرح تاثیر معدل در رتبه کنکور تا دو هفته آینده نهایی می‌شود*

ساعت 24- عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: طرح تاثیر مثبت معدل در رتبه کنکور تا دو هفته آینده در این کمیسیون نهایی می‌شود.                     
                      حجت  الاسلام علیرضا سلیمی،عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی  درباره موضوع جلسه امروز این کمیسیون، گفت: وزیر آموزش و پرورش امروز برای  پاسخگویی به سوال چند نفر از نمایندگان درباره تاثیر مثبت معدل سال سوم   دبیرستان در کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش حضور یافت.   وی اضافه کرد: با توجه به اینکه چند خلا  آماری در این زمینه وجود داشت مقرر شد، آمارها تا دوهفته آینده بررسی و  نتیجه به کمیسیون ارجاع داده شود؛ لذا قرار شد تا دو هفته آینده این موضوع  در کمیسیون* نهایی شود.*

----------


## moja78

نمیدونم چرا حسم میگه مثبت میشه تش... :Yahoo (16):

----------


## sina97

*می خوان مناطق محروم رو جدا کنن تا تاثیر قطعی براشون اثر داده نشه تا بتونن تاثیر قطعی رو باقی بذارن*

----------


## mlt

میخوان یه امار بگیرن ببینن تاثیر قطعی برای مناطق محروم بهتره یا مثبت.....اینو همه میدونیم که مثبت بهتره برا مناطق محروم فقط دوست دارم جلسه بعدی دلیل مخالفت اون دو بزرگوار بدونم وقتی معلوم بشه به ضرر مناطق محرومه.....واقعا دلم برا کرمانیا میسوزه با ناینده احمقشون...خودش نماینده یه منطقه محرومه بعد اینطوری میکنه شانس اوردیم این تو انتخابات چند وقت پیش کمیسیون رییس نشد

----------


## Alireza_79ez

کاش 97رو میخوندم!!

----------


## mlt

نه بابا به نظرت میان کشور دو نیم کنن؟این تاثیر یا برا همه هست یا هیچکس...من که بیشتر نگرانم برا نظام قدیم مثبت بشه نظام جدید قطعی بمونه


> *می خوان مناطق محروم رو جدا کنن تا تاثیر قطعی براشون اثر داده نشه تا بتونن تاثیر قطعی رو باقی بذارن*

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> *می خوان مناطق محروم رو جدا کنن تا تاثیر قطعی براشون اثر داده نشه تا بتونن تاثیر قطعی رو باقی بذارن*


این دیگ ته مسخره بازیه 
یعنی چی اخه

----------


## Elahe_

> *می خوان مناطق محروم رو جدا کنن تا تاثیر قطعی براشون اثر داده نشه تا بتونن تاثیر قطعی رو باقی بذارن*


شما هم اشتباه متوجه شدي
پست منو تو يكي دو صفحه قبل بخون
منظور اقاي لاشكي كلا يه چيز ديگه بود ملت اشتباه برداشت كردن افتادن به جون هم

----------


## mlt

اقا منطقه من ته دنیاست باید مثبتش کنن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 😊😊😊

من فک میکنم دو هفته هم براشون زمانه خوبیه برا ثبت نام کلاسایه اضافی و فروشه کتاب احتمالا عقب میندازن ک سود کنن ولی این مساله مخالف زیاد داره و مطبوعاتی شده پس مثبت میشه فقط یه مساله میمونه و اون اینه ک قبله دی ماه تکلیف ما روشن شه و در کنارش اگ زورشون میرسید همین امروز قطعی بودنشو علنی میکردن پس روشنه ک لاشکی نفوذه خوبی داره

----------


## mlt

اجی خودم اولش مثل تو فکر کردم ولی یکم توجه کن چرا نوشته منطقه3؟اگه کلی بود میگفت امار بگیریم ببینیم تاثیر برا داوطلبان قطعی خوبه یا مثبت..وقتی گفته منطقه3 یه منظوری داشته  


> شما هم اشتباه متوجه شدي
> پست منو تو يكي دو صفحه قبل بخون
> منظور اقاي لاشكي كلا يه چيز ديگه بود ملت اشتباه برداشت كردن افتادن به جون هم

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> اقا منطقه من ته دنیاست باید مثبتش کنن


تو نظام جدیدی هنوز اتفاقی نیوفتاده برا شما !!
با اون حجم کتاباتون :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> به بقیه میگی توهین نکنن بهت ولی خودت.....اگ از ریپلای شدن میترسی برو خصوصی


هروخ به شما توهین شد دهن باز کن واس جواب دادن 
کامنت قبلی برا شما نبود طرف خودش زبون داره دو متر جواب بده

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اولا من توهین نکردم دوما شما دارین حرفایه بی سروته تحویل میدین و بعدشم حتما خیلی خسته شدین برید استراحت کنید


نه من خسته نیستم ظاهراً شما خیلی اوضاعتون خرابه که منتظرید با تاثیر مثبت یه نتیجه غیرمنتظره تو کنکور 98 براتون  رقم بخوره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## 😊😊😊

نمیتونن مناطقو جدا کنن باز یه داده اماری وارد میشع ک جوابگو نیست نمیشه ک هی بیان ضرب و تقسیم کنن اصلا فاجعه میشع حتی ۵ درصد سهمیه میتونه ۶ هزار تا ۱۵ هزار نفرو جا ب جا کنه چ برسه ک بخان این جوری رفتار کنن

----------


## yashar.b

فقط میخام دقت کنین جلسه امروز چقد دغدغه ذهنمیون شده و چقد از وقتمون رو گرفته ها 
دو هفته دیگه باز همین آش و همین کاسه ... 
اونی برده ک تو اینجور مواقع فقط بخونه به هیچی ام توجه نکنه (قابل توجه خودم :Yahoo (101): )

----------


## Miss.Sad

> سه‌شنبه ۱۷ مهر ۱۳۹۷ - ۱۸:۴۲                         
> *طرح تاثیر معدل در رتبه کنکور تا دو هفته آینده نهایی می‌شود*
> 
> ساعت 24- عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت: طرح تاثیر مثبت معدل در رتبه کنکور تا دو هفته آینده در این کمیسیون نهایی می‌شود.                     
>                       حجت  الاسلام علیرضا سلیمی،عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی  درباره موضوع جلسه امروز این کمیسیون، گفت: وزیر آموزش و پرورش امروز برای  پاسخگویی به سوال چند نفر از نمایندگان درباره تاثیر مثبت معدل سال سوم   دبیرستان در کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش حضور یافت.   وی اضافه کرد: با توجه به اینکه چند خلا  آماری در این زمینه وجود داشت مقرر شد، آمارها تا دوهفته آینده بررسی و  نتیجه به کمیسیون ارجاع داده شود؛ لذا قرار شد تا دو هفته آینده این موضوع  در کمیسیون* نهایی شود.*


به امید مثبت شدن ان شاءالله

----------


## mlt

هویت اجتماعی و بهداشت نهایی هست :Yahoo (4): ............هرچی کتابا سبک شدن این کار مارو خراب کرد...چهارشنبه برا ورزش با این2کتاب میریم مدرسه البته من هفته قبلی نرفتم فردا هم نمیرم اخه nتا از دندون هام خرابن باید چهارشنبه ها درستشون کنم :Yahoo (4): 


> تو نظام جدیدی هنوز اتفاقی نیوفتاده برا شما !!
> با اون حجم کتاباتون

----------


## Miss.Sad

> هویت اجتماعی و بهداشت نهایی هست............هرچی کتابا سبک شدن این کار مارو خراب کرد...چهارشنبه برا ورزش با این2کتاب میریم مدرسه البته من هفته قبلی نرفتم فردا هم نمیرم اخه nتا از دندون هام خرابن باید چهارشنبه ها درستشون کنم


آره حواستون باشه کم بودن حجم کتاباتون به منزله طراحی راحت و آسون واس درصد و رتبه گیریتون نیس
طراحا اونقد منصف هستن که هر دو نظامو با هم درنظر بگیرن و جوری سوال طرح کنن که به ضرر هیچ نظامی تموم نشه

----------


## _evil.girl

خدا وکیلی از ساعت پنج تا الان حداقل 60 تا تست میزدید اگه میخوندید(اول به خودم) :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

مباحث مشترک با شما یه نوع سوال میدن :Yahoo (4): 


> آره حواستون باشه کم بودن حجم کتاباتون به منزله طراحی راحت و آسون واس درصد و رتبه گیریتون نیس
> طراحا اونقد منصف هستن که هر دو نظامو با هم درنظر بگیرن و جوری سوال طرح کنن که به ضرر هیچ نظامی تموم نشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خدا وکیلی از ساعت پنج تا الان حداقل 60 تا تست میزدید اگه میخوندید(اول به خودم)


 :Yahoo (20):  دیگه دیگه

----------


## mlt

من یه درس شیمی خوندم 20تا تستش هم زدم تو این فاصله که نبودم


> خدا وکیلی از ساعت پنج تا الان حداقل 60 تا تست میزدید اگه میخوندید(اول به خودم)

----------


## Miss.Sad

> مباحث مشترک با شما یه نوع سوال میدن


میدونم ولی انصافاً مثلثات و مشتق شما مثل مال ما نیست برا شما خیلی سطحی توضیح دادن همونجورم سوال میدن ولی برا ما مشتق خودش یه کتاب سواییه
یجورایی اینجوری به نفع ما نظام قدیمیا هم میشه سعی میکنن سطح سوالا رو پایین تر بدن

----------


## Elahe_

> مباحث مشترک با شما یه نوع سوال میدن


از مباحث مشترك يه نوع سوال ميدن 
ولي بقيه سوالارو من هم فكر ميكنم براي شما سخت بدن
همونجور كه تو قلمچي وقتي مباحث يك ازمون كمه سوالارو هم سخت طرح ميكنن
خلاصه ميگم خودتونو برا هر نوع سوالي اماده كنين
نميشه كه شما هم حجم كتاباتون كم باشه هم سوالاتون گلابي باشه خوشي ميزنه زير دلتون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

الانه که سبطی بیاد تو کانالش بگه زبان فارسی جدید منتشر شد چقدر عوضی شدیم هممون هممون

----------


## mlt

همین مشتق هم نمیفهمیم :Yahoo (4): ......اولش که رفتم ششم گفتم بدشانسم ولی حالا که منابع کنکور دیدم فهمیدم خدا منو مورد رحمت قرار داده :Yahoo (4): مشتق چه فرقی کرده؟


> میدونم ولی انصافاً مثلثات و مشتق شما مثل مال ما نیست برا شما خیلی سطحی توضیح دادن همونجورم سوال میدن ولی برا ما مشتق خودش یه کتاب سواییه
> یجورایی اینجوری به نفع ما نظام قدیمیا هم میشه سعی میکنن سطح سوالا رو پایین تر بدن

----------


## Miss.Sad

> از مباحث مشترك يه نوع سوال ميدن 
> ولي بقيه سوالارو من هم فكر ميكنم براي شما سخت بدن
> همونجور كه تو قلمچي وقتي مباحث يك ازمون كمه سوالارو هم سخت طرح ميكنن
> خلاصه ميگم خودتونو برا هر نوع سوالي اماده كنين
> نميشه كه شما هم حجم كتاباتون كم باشه هم سوالاتون گلابي باشه خوشي ميزنه زير دلتون


آره منم نظر اینه واس اونا یه ره بالاتر میدن واس ما یه ذره پایین تر تا هم سطح شیم
در غیر اینصورت نمیشه تراز هر دو نظامو یکسان در نظر گرف چون در هر صورت به ضرر ما تموم میشه
همونطور که تو قلم چی مشخصه نظام قدیمیه نفر اولش ترازش 8800 با یه درسش که نه از ده بود ولی برا نظام جدیدا نفر اول زده 7700

----------


## yashar.b

میدونم بی ربطه هااا  :Yahoo (113):  
ولی اینجا کسی هس _فیزیک_ قوی داشته باشه بیاد ی راهکار بده واسه خوندنش ؟؟؟
خدایی خیلی رو مخه ، بازم بببخشید (نظام قدیمم)  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> الانه که سبطی بیاد تو کانالش بگه زبان فارسی جدید منتشر شد چقدر عوضی شدیم هممون هممون


اون یه جوری بچه هارو نا امید کرده ک دیگ هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن 
مدام میگه معدل زیر 19 باید بیخیال سه رشته تاپ بشه

----------


## mlt

حاضرم کتابای شما بخونم سوالا اسون بدن تا کتاب اسون بخونم سوال سخت بزنم


> آره منم نظر اینه واس اونا یه ره بالاتر میدن واس ما یه ذره پایین تر تا هم سطح شیم
> در غیر اینصورت نمیشه تراز هر دو نظامو یکسان در نظر گرف چون در هر صورت به ضرر ما تموم میشه
> همونطور که تو قلم چی مشخصه نظام قدیمیه نفر اولش ترازش 8800 با یه درسش که نه از ده بود ولی برا نظام جدیدا نفر اول زده 7700

----------


## Miss.Sad

> همین مشتق هم نمیفهمیم......اولش که رفتم ششم گفتم بدشانسم ولی حالا که منابع کنکور دیدم فهمیدم خدا منو مورد رحمت قرار دادهمشتق چه فرقی کرده؟


ما خیلی بحثا رو درموردش میخونیم تو سه تا فصل یکیش سوم دوتاش پیش  :Yahoo (15): ولی شما اینقدشو نمیخونین خیلی سطحی و در حد فقط دونستن که مشتق به چی میگن میخونین در واقعا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

> اون یه جوری بچه هارو نا امید کرده ک دیگ هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن 
> مدام میگه معدل زیر 19 باید بیخیال سه رشته تاپ بشه


 خخخخ بخدا ساده نباشیم بچه های مملکتو گیر آورده وسطش میاد از نشرالگو و عبدالمحمدی که رقیبش بد میگه چقدر به این بدبخت فحش دادن نمیدونم در جریانش بودین یا ن آدم روراستی نیس سبطی

----------


## Miss.Sad

> حاضرم کتابای شما بخونم سوالا اسون بدن تا کتاب اسون بخونم سوال سخت بزنم


باور کن تو این سه سال اونقد خوندمشون حالم به هم میخوره ولی تو کنکور یجوری غافل گیرت میکنن انگار اصلا هیچی نخوندی  :Yahoo (2):  پس آرزو نکن مال ما رو بخونی

----------


## Elahe_

> حاضرم کتابای شما بخونم سوالا اسون بدن تا کتاب اسون بخونم سوال سخت بزنم


واقعا حاضري زيست پيش مارو بخوني؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mlt

حالا ببین همین مشتق سطحی رو یه چی طرح میکنن خود فیثاغورس هم حل نکنه :Yahoo (4): 


> ما خیلی بحثا رو درموردش میخونیم تو سه تا فصل یکیش سوم دوتاش پیش ولی شما اینقدشو نمیخونین خیلی سطحی و در حد فقط دونستن که مشتق به چی میگن میخونین در واقعا

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> باور کن تو این سه سال اونقد خوندمشون حالم به هم میخوره ولی تو کنکور یجوری غافل گیرت میکنن انگار اصلا هیچی نخوندی  پس آرزو نکن مال ما رو بخونی


قصد دخالت ندارم وقتی بیشتر از یه سال پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه 
وقتی تلاش کنی و نتیجه نگیری حتما حکمتی تو کاره 
شاید موفقیت شما تو راه دیگ ای باشه

----------


## mlt

اره مگه با دوازدهم ما چقدر فرق داره...باور کن گفتار یک رو 3بار خوندم هیچ نمیفهمم پاره شدم


> واقعا حاضري زيست پيش مارو بخوني؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اون یه جوری بچه هارو نا امید کرده ک دیگ هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن 
> مدام میگه معدل زیر 19 باید بیخیال سه رشته تاپ بشه


غلط کرده بابا مگه این همه دانشجو پزشکی داریم همشون معدلشون بالا 19 هس ؟
وقتی میان با رشوه و پارتی بازی اینو اونو میبرن مینشونن سر کلاس پزشکی همین میشه حق ما بدبخ بیچاره ها خورده میشه

----------


## mlt

اسم کانال ادبیات هست کانال که مخصوص اعتراض نیست اینم کتاب بر فروش نوشته کتاب که ننوشته بزارن تو کتابخونه


> خخخخ بخدا ساده نباشیم بچه های مملکتو گیر آورده وسطش میاد از نشرالگو و عبدالمحمدی که رقیبش بد میگه چقدر به این بدبخت فحش دادن نمیدونم در جریانش بودین یا ن آدم روراستی نیس سبطی

----------


## mlt

امیرحسین رضایی4تا کنکور داد تا72 شد :Yahoo (110): 


> قصد دخالت ندارم وقتی بیشتر از یه سال پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه 
> وقتی تلاش کنی و نتیجه نگیری حتما حکمتی تو کاره 
> شاید موفقیت شما تو راه دیگ ای باشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> قصد دخالت ندارم وقتی بیشتر از یه سال پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه 
> وقتی تلاش کنی و نتیجه نگیری حتما حکمتی تو کاره 
> شاید موفقیت شما تو راه دیگ ای باشه


چرا نتیجه گرفتم واقعیتش من سال اول یه سری مشکلات خونوادگی پیش اومد حتی معدلم از بیست به 15 افت کرد دانش آموز زرنگی بودم ولی همه روحیمو از دست دادم و شدم 44هزار 
موندم برا 97 کم و بیش خودمو پیدا کردم بدون هیچگونه کلاس و مشاوره ای اونم با این سختی کنکور 97 که در مقایسه با 96 افتضاح بود شدم 5200 
بخاطر همون تصمیم گرفتم یه سالم بمونم چون از هر لحاظی خیلی پیشرفت داشتم و از طرفی فک کردن به هدفم انگیزمو زیاد کرده وگرنه همه میگفتن امسال برو خلاص شو ولی من حتی انتخاب رشته هم نکردم 
این حرفو به من زدین ولی به کس دیگه نزنید
علاقه و انگیزه آدما رو تو هر سن و شرایطی که باشن وادار به تلاش میکنه مهم نیس چن سال بگذره مهم اینه من روی هدفم وایسادم و بهش میرسم

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> امیرحسین رضایی4تا کنکور داد تا72 شد


هرکس یه عقیده ای داره رفیق ولی من اصلا به جمله ز گهواره تا گور دانش بجوی اعتقادی ندارم!!
لعنت به کشوری که بخاطر پول باید بری سراغ چیزی ک بهش علاقه نداری

----------


## Miss.Sad

> حالا ببین همین مشتق سطحی رو یه چی طرح میکنن خود فیثاغورس هم حل نکنه


 :Yahoo (20):  ان شاءالله که خوب طراحی میکنن همه جوابگو باشن و به اهدافشون برسن

----------


## Elahe_

> قصد دخالت ندارم وقتی بیشتر از یه سال پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه 
> وقتی تلاش کنی و نتیجه نگیری حتما حکمتی تو کاره 
> شاید موفقیت شما تو راه دیگ ای باشه


كاملا مخالفم 
خيليارو ميشناسم سال سوم يا چهارم يا حتي پنجم رشته هاي تاپ اوردن
به نظرم چند سال پشت كنكور موندن به شرطي كه بالاخره يه رشته خوب قبول بشي خيلي بهتره تا اينكه بري يه رشته سطح پايين تر بخوني و تا اخر عمر حسرت بكشي
و مثل خيليا بعد چند سال دوباره به فكر كنكور مجدد بيوفتي
اونم با اين وضع بيكاري و شرايط اقتصادي كشور

----------


## BoskabadiHamed

رفقا بریم درس بخونیم فعلا بای به امید مثبت شدن ونابودی....

----------


## yashar.b

> میدونم بی ربطه هااا  
> ولی اینجا کسی هس _فیزیک_ قوی داشته باشه بیاد ی راهکار بده واسه خوندنش ؟؟؟
> خدایی خیلی رو مخه ، بازم بببخشید (نظام قدیمم)


ینی وجدانن دَم ه همتون گرم بابا  :Yahoo (4): ، اینهمه حرف زدین و ... یکی نیومد ی کمکی بکنه 
مرسی از همتون اه

----------


## mlt

ریاضیت در چه حده چند زدی؟


> ان سا ءالله که خوب طراحی میکنن همه جوابگو باشن و به اهدافشون برسن

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> چرا نتیجه گرفتم واقعیتش من سال اول یه سری مشکلات خونوادگی پیش اومد حتی معدلم از بیست به 15 افت کرد دانش آموز زرنگی بودم ولی همه روحیمو از دست دادم و شدم 44هزار 
> موندم برا 97 کم و بیش خودمو پیدا کردم بدون هیچگونه کلاس و مشاوره ای اونم با این سختی کنکور 97 که در مقایسه با 96 افتضاح بود شدم 5200 
> بخاطر همون تصمیم گرفتم یه سالم بمونم چون از هر لحاظی خیلی پیشرفت داشتم و از طرفی فک کردن به هدفم انگیزمو زیاد کرده وگرنه همه میگفتن امسال برو خلاص شو ولی من حتی انتخاب رشته هم نکردم 
> این حرفو به من زدین ولی به کس دیگه نزنید
> علاقه و انگیزه آدما رو تو هر سن و شرایطی که باشن وادار به تلاش میکنه مهم نیس چن سال بگذره مهم اینه من روی هدفم وایسادم و بهش میرسم


خب وقتی 5هزار شدی با یکم توجه به ریزه کاری ها و تلاش بیشتر میتونین خودتون رو تا زیر 2هزار یا حتی هزار پایین بکشین

----------


## gloria1370

> اره واقعا عجيب بود بطحايي اينقدر راحت كميسيونو ترك كرد و رفت حتما خيالش راحت بود كه برخي از اين نماينده ها نميذارن تصويب بشه


شاید سرش به سنگ خورده شاید توبه کرده

----------


## Miss.Sad

> میدونم بی ربطه هااا  
> ولی اینجا کسی هس _فیزیک_ قوی داشته باشه بیاد ی راهکار بده واسه خوندنش ؟؟؟
> خدایی خیلی رو مخه ، بازم بببخشید (نظام قدیمم)


اول از رو یه منبع خوب مثل میکرو یا نشرالگو درسنامه رو بخونید بعد روزی 30 تست کار کنید 
دی وی دی استاد سادات و استاد معدنی هم عالیه
تو موسسه آلا سایت صعنتی شریف تدریس استاد طلوعی هم خوبه

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> ینی وجدانن دَم ه همتون گرم بابا ، اینهمه حرف زدین و ... یکی نیومد ی کمکی بکنه 
> مرسی از همتون اه


اگر خیلی ضعیفی با معلم شروع کن کارزانیان و طلوعی سایت الا خوبن 
برای ریاضی و فیزیک نیاز به درسنامه مختصری دارین و فقط تست بزنین چون هرچی نکته حفظ کنین بازم نکته هست 
کتاب هم گاج یا خیلی سبز خوبه مبتکران هم جدیدا معروف شده

----------


## mlt

درسنامه الگو برا سطح پایین و متوسط خوب نیست


> اول از رو یه منبع خوب مثل میکرو یا نشرالگو درسنامه رو بخونید بعد روزی 30 تست کار کنید 
> دی وی دی استاد سادات و استاد معدنی هم عالیه
> تو موسسه آلا سایت صعنتی شریف تدریس استاد طلوعی هم خوبه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ریاضیت در چه حده چند زدی؟


ریاضی و فیزیکو من زیاد نخوندم واس کنکور 97 فقط 45 درصدشو خونده بودم تو کنکور 30 زدم از هر کدوم از کل 45 درصدی که خونده بودم
که اگه همشو میخونم حداقل 50 میزدم 
من شیمیم و ریاضیم +عمومیام نقطه قوتمه اگه وقت بذارم واقعا فوق العاده میزنم ولی تو زیست و فیزی شده کلی وقتم گذاشتم اما نتیجه دلخواهو نگرفتم چون سختن واقعا سختن

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خب وقتی 5هزار شدی با یکم توجه به ریزه کاری ها و تلاش بیشتر میتونین خودتون رو تا زیر 2هزار یا حتی هزار پایین بکشین


بله  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## gloria1370

> چرا نتیجه گرفتم واقعیتش من سال اول یه سری مشکلات خونوادگی پیش اومد حتی معدلم از بیست به 15 افت کرد دانش آموز زرنگی بودم ولی همه روحیمو از دست دادم و شدم 44هزار 
> موندم برا 97 کم و بیش خودمو پیدا کردم بدون هیچگونه کلاس و مشاوره ای اونم با این سختی کنکور 97 که در مقایسه با 96 افتضاح بود شدم 5200 
> بخاطر همون تصمیم گرفتم یه سالم بمونم چون از هر لحاظی خیلی پیشرفت داشتم و از طرفی فک کردن به هدفم انگیزمو زیاد کرده وگرنه همه میگفتن امسال برو خلاص شو ولی من حتی انتخاب رشته هم نکردم 
> این حرفو به من زدین ولی به کس دیگه نزنید
> علاقه و انگیزه آدما رو تو هر سن و شرایطی که باشن وادار به تلاش میکنه مهم نیس چن سال بگذره مهم اینه من روی هدفم وایسادم و بهش میرسم


ببین هیچ کس خیرخواهت نیست و هیچ کس هم غمتو نمیخوره غمتو فقط خودت مجبوری بخوری با کسی مشورت نکن و هیچوقت نظر کسی رو وقتی خودت رو چیزی مصمم هستی نپرس از من به تو نصیحت این ادمای سطحی رو بنداز دور و به هدفت فک کن حتی اگه 10 سال بمونی مهم نیس....

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> كاملا مخالفم 
> خيليارو ميشناسم سال سوم يا چهارم يا حتي پنجم رشته هاي تاپ اوردن
> به نظرم چند سال پشت كنكور موندن به شرطي كه بالاخره يه رشته خوب قبول بشي خيلي بهتره تا اينكه بري يه رشته سطح پايين تر بخوني و تا اخر عمر حسرت بكشي
> و مثل خيليا بعد چند سال دوباره به فكر كنكور مجدد بيوفتي
> اونم با اين وضع بيكاري و شرايط اقتصادي كشور


کسی که چهاربار پشت کنکور میمونه 21سالش شده 7سال باید بخونه 2سال بره طرح تا تازه بشه پزشک عمومی توی 30سالگیش
من فقط گفتم پزشکی شاید یکی از بهترین راه ها برای پولدار شدن باشه ولی تنها راه نیست

----------


## yashar.b

> اول از رو یه منبع خوب مثل میکرو یا نشرالگو درسنامه رو بخونید بعد روزی 30 تست کار کنید 
> دی وی دی استاد سادات و استاد معدنی هم عالیه
> تو موسسه آلا سایت صعنتی شریف تدریس استاد طلوعی هم خوبه


آخیشش بالاخره یکی پیام منو دید دیگه داشتم نگران میشدم کم کم  :Yahoo (4):  
ببین خیلی سبز دارم با 10 سال قلم چی ، نظرت چیه درسنامه خیلی سبزو بخونم 10 سال قلم و بزنم بعد برم تستای رنگی ه خیلی سبزو بزنم 
در ضمن جمع بندی کامیارم از یکی گرفتم به نظرم خوب میاد واسه مرور سریع و ... نظرت؟ 
بازم مرسی

----------


## Miss.Sad

> درسنامه الگو برا سطح پایین و متوسط خوب نیست


ولی برا من که ضعیف بودم توش کمک زیادی کرده  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## gloria1370

> کسی که چهاربار پشت کنکور میمونه 21سالش شده 7سال باید بخونه 2سال بره طرح تا تازه بشه پزشک عمومی توی 30سالگیش
> من فقط گفتم پزشکی شاید یکی از بهترین راه ها برای پولدار شدن باشه ولی تنها راه نیست


شاید همه برا پول نرن دکتر بشن!!!!شاید هدف تو پوله فقط

----------


## mlt

ریاضی با پایه شوت میشه تا عید چند درصد شد؟من پایه تو قلمچی نمیزنم تا دی


> ریاضی و فیزیکو من زیاد نخوندم واس کنکور 97 فقط 45 درصدشو خونده بودم تو کنکور 30 زدم از هر کدوم از کل 45 درصدی که خونده بودم
> که اگه همشو میخونم حداقل 50 میزدم 
> من شیمیم و ریاضیم +عمومیام نقطه قوتمه اگه وقت بذارم واقعا فوق العاده میزنم ولی تو زیست و فیزی شده کلی وقتم گذاشتم اما نتیجه دلخواهو نگرفتم چون سختن واقعا سختن

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> ببین هیچ کس خیرخواهت نیست و هیچ کس هم غمتو نمیخوره غمتو فقط خودت مجبوری بخوری با کسی مشورت نکن و هیچوقت نظر کسی رو وقتی خودت رو چیزی مصمم هستی نپرس از من به تو نصیحت این ادمای سطحی رو بنداز دور و به هدفت فک کن حتی اگه 10 سال بمونی مهم نیس....


چرا فکر میکنین هرکس نظرش مخالف شماست داره اشتباه میکنه؟؟
بنده اشتباه کردم 40سال بمونین پشت کنکور!!!

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ببین هیچ کس خیرخواهت نیست و هیچ کس هم غمتو نمیخوره غمتو فقط خودت مجبوری بخوری با کسی مشورت نکن و هیچوقت نظر کسی رو وقتی خودت رو چیزی مصمم هستی نپرس از من به تو نصیحت این ادمای سطحی رو بنداز دور و به هدفت فک کن حتی اگه 10 سال بمونی مهم نیس....


اوهوم چشم  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آخیشش بالاخره یکی پیام منو دید دیگه داشتم نگران میشدم کم کم  
> ببین خیلی سبز دارم با 10 سال قلم چی ، نظرت چیه درسنامه خیلی سبزو بخونم 10 سال قلم و بزنم بعد برم تستای رنگی ه خیلی سبزو بزنم 
> در ضمن جمع بندی کامیارم از یکی گرفتم به نظرم خوب میاد واسه مرور سریع و ... نظرت؟ 
> بازم مرسی


خوبه از هر چی که دارین استفاده کنین حتما نتیجه میگیرین فقط تست زیاد کار کنین 
کامیارو منم دارم برا جمع بندی خوبه 
خواهش میکنم موفق باشین

----------


## gloria1370

> چرا فکر میکنین هرکس نظرش مخالف شماست داره اشتباه میکنه؟؟
> بنده اشتباه کردم 40سال بمونین پشت کنکور!!!


افرین که به اشتباهت پی بردی!! :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ریاضی با پایه شوت میشه تا عید چند درصد شد؟من پایه تو قلمچی نمیزنم تا دی


چی چن درصد شد ؟
از بهمن تا کنکور هم بخونی راحت میتونی درصد بالای 50 بزنی

----------


## Elahe_

> آخیشش بالاخره یکی پیام منو دید دیگه داشتم نگران میشدم کم کم  
> ببین خیلی سبز دارم با 10 سال قلم چی ، نظرت چیه درسنامه خیلی سبزو بخونم 10 سال قلم و بزنم بعد برم تستای رنگی ه خیلی سبزو بزنم 
> در ضمن جمع بندی کامیارم از یکی گرفتم به نظرم خوب میاد واسه مرور سریع و ... نظرت؟ 
> بازم مرسی


تجربه خودمو بگم ؟
من فيزيك خيلي خيلي ضعيف بودم در حد زير صفر 
هم گاج داشتم هم خيلي سبز ولي چون ضعيف بودم زياد به دردم نخورد
به خصوص گاج كه درسنامش خلاصست
رفتم سير تا پياز خريدم درسنامش فوق العادس يعني قشنگ همه چيزو مفهومي و از پايه توضيح داده
بعد درسنامه تمرين تشريحي اورده و يه كم تست 
من درسنامه رو ميخوندم و تشريحيارو حل نميكردم ميرفتم سراغ تستا
اينم بگم تستاش سخته اصلا فكر نكن اسونه ولي چون كمه ميتوني همرو با تحليل بزني 
الان كه ميام گاج نقره اي ميخونم برام مثل اب خوردن شده 
به نظرم سيرتاپياز بگير درسنامشو بخون بعد بيا از هر منبعي كه داري فقط تست بزن

----------


## مینووو

> چرا فکر میکنین هرکس نظرش مخالف شماست داره اشتباه میکنه؟؟
> بنده اشتباه کردم 40سال بمونین پشت کنکور!!!


هر کسی یه چیزی از زندگی میخواد ....یکی ممکنه ۴سال پشت کنکور موندن رو بیهوده بدونه....یکی هم چهارسال دانشگاه رفتن و خوندن رشته ای که علاقه نداره رو بیهوده بدونه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> شاید همه برا پول نرن دکتر بشن!!!!شاید هدف تو پوله فقط


من یکی که هدفم پول نیس خدایی

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> افرین که به اشتباهت پی بردی!!


میخوای کنکور.تجربی بدی؟؟

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> هر کسی یه چیزی از زندگی میخواد ....یکی ممکنه ۴سال پشت کنکور موندن رو بیهوده بدونه....یکی هم چهارسال دانشگاه رفتن و خوندن رشته ای که علاقه نداره رو بیهوده بدونه


من بحثم کسایی ک علاقه دارن نیست منظورم کساییه که بخاطر پول و پز و ...میخوان پزشک بشن 
تعارف ک نداریم 80درصد تجربی ها بخاطر پول میان حالا شاید شما جز 20درصد باشین

----------


## mlt

اجی رویایی فکر نکن من هنوز نمیتونم درست معادله نامعادله گویا حل کنم.....حالا با این وضعی که گفتم راهنمایی کن :Yahoo (4): 


> چی چن درصد شد ؟
> از بهمن تا کنکور هم بخونی راحت میتونی درصد بالای 50 بزنی

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اجی رویایی فکر نکن من هنوز نمیتونم درست معادله نامعادله گویا حل کنم.....حالا با این وضعی که گفتم راهنمایی کن


پس اونوخ باید از الان تمرین کنی بهمن دیره  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## yashar.b

> تجربه خودمو بگم ؟
> من فيزيك خيلي خيلي ضعيف بودم در حد زير صفر 
> هم گاج داشتم هم خيلي سبز ولي چون ضعيف بودم زياد به دردم نخورد
> به خصوص گاج كه درسنامش خلاصست
> رفتم سير تا پياز خريدم درسنامش فوق العادس يعني قشنگ همه چيزو مفهومي و از پايه توضيح داده
> بعد درسنامه تمرين تشريحي اورده و يه كم تست 
> من درسنامه رو ميخوندم و تشريحيارو حل نميكردم ميرفتم سراغ تستا
> اينم بگم تستاش سخته اصلا فكر نكن اسونه ولي چون كمه ميتوني همرو با تحليل بزني 
> الان كه ميام گاج نقره اي ميخونم برام مثل اب خوردن شده 
> به نظرم سيرتاپياز بگير درسنامشو بخون بعد بيا از هر منبعي كه داري فقط تست بزن


فکر خوبیه ولی اخه چقد میخام واسه فیزیک وقت بزارم ک بیام سیر تا پیاز بخونم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## gloria1370

من نمیدونم واقعا این منطقه محروم چه صیغه ایه الان بچه های مناطق 1 و 2 اوکی ان تو عدالت آموزشی هستن که این اقایون میخوان برن منطقه محروم رو بررسی کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟ این فقط یه رد گم کنیه که طرح دیگه رای نیاره و با استناد به چیزای مسخره بگن نه ما عدالت اموزشی رو تو مناطق محروم هم برقرار کردیم و معلمای خوبم داریمو منابع خوب هم در دسترس بوده و در نهایت هیچی دیگه مثبت بی مثبت!!! تازه اسم منطقه محروم که میاد من تنم میلرزه چون احتمالا میان یه چند درصد سهمیه زیادتر به بچه های منطقه محروم میدن و تمام....
الانم که اینو گفتم واسه اینه که خود اقایون گفتن بچه ها دیگه کاری نداشته باشن بس چه ناامید بشید چه نشید اتقاقی که باید یا نباید میفته....فعلا فقط باید درس بخونید

----------


## mlt

من شروع کردم....مشتق...حد..مقاطع مخروطی بزاری کنار بقیه مباحث از صفر تا صددد چه قدر طول میکشه؟


> پس اونوخ باید از الان تمرین کنی بهمن دیره

----------


## Miss.Sad

> فکر خوبیه ولی اخه چقد میخام واسه فیزیک وقت بزارم ک بیام سیر تا پیاز بخونم


روششونو منم میپسندم وقتی ضعیفید توش باید زیاد وقت بذارید واسش

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


واقعا حاضري زيست پيش مارو بخوني؟ 


صد رحمت به زيست پيش ما تا زيست اونا*

----------


## Alireza_79ez

> من شروع کردم....مشتق...حد..مقاطع مخروطی بزاری کنار بقیه مباحث از صفر تا صددد چه قدر طول میکشه؟


حد جزء مباحث راحت حساب میشه حذفش نکنی بهتره

----------


## mlt

ما هنوز این درسایی که گفتم رو نخوندیم برا این میگم .چیزی حذف نمیکنم


> حد جزء مباحث راحت حساب میشه حذفش نکنی بهتره

----------


## mlt

باع خوبه20تا کلمه فارسی شده هست تو چه سخت میگیری ما نظام جدیدا خودمون مشک نداریم گرچه بعضی موقع قاطی میکنیم تو کتاب فارسی نوشته ما لاتین بلدیم باید ضمیمه کتاب چک کنیم :Yahoo (4): 


> *
> صد رحمت به زيست پيش ما تا زيست اونا*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> من شروع کردم....مشتق...حد..مقاطع مخروطی بزاری کنار بقیه مباحث از صفر تا صددد چه قدر طول میکشه؟


مونده چقد وخ بذاری و روشت چجوری باشه 
ولی کلا بخوای ، مباحث تست خیز نظام ما رو یادداشت کن مثل حد و مشتق و انتگرال و احتمال و مثلثات و تابع که هم راحتن هم تست خیزن ، تو اولویت اینارو بخون درسنامه رو زیاد براش وقت نذار و زیاد تست کار کن 
ولی یک روز در میون بخونی فک کنم 4/5 ماهه کلاً صفر تا صد کل مباحث بسته بشه با همون مشتق و اینا تازه برا نظام شما راحت تره پس کمتر از اینم میشه

----------


## yashar.b

> روششونو منم میپسندم وقتی ضعیفید توش باید زیاد وقت بذارید واسش


من حالا فیزیک 1 و 2 و پیش باز خوبم 
فیزیک 3 خیلی اذیتم میکنه شاید واسه اون سیر تا پیاز گرفتم حالا موندم اون موقع چطور 18.5 گرفتم نهایی رو ، در عجبم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mlt

ما انتگرال نداریم ماتریس نداریم تازه نزدیک دی ماه مشتق میخونیم الان فقط اون مباحثی که گفتم چقدر وقت میبره؟مشتق رو که همزمان با درس دادن میخونم


> مونده چقد وخ بذاری و روشت چجوری باشه 
> ولی کلا بخوای ، مباحث تست خیز نظام ما رو یادداشت کن مثل حد و مشتق و انتگرال و احتمال و مثلثات و تابع که هم راحتن هم تست خیزن ، تو اولویت اینارو بخون درسنامه رو زیاد براش وقت نذار و زیاد تست کار کن 
> ولی یک روز در میون بخونی فک کنم 4/5 ماهه کلاً صفر تا صد کل مباحث بسته بشه با همون مشتق و اینا تازه برا نظام شما راحت تره پس کمتر از اینم میشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> من حالا فیزیک 1 و 2 و پیش باز خوبم 
> فیزیک 3 خیلی اذیتم میکنه شاید واسه اون سیر تا پیاز گرفتم حالا موندم اون موقع چطور 18.5 گرفتم نهایی رو ، در عجبم


فیزیک 3 که راحت تره بین بقیه کتابا  :Yahoo (4):  اگه سخته فقط خازن و مقاومتشو بخونین

----------


## Elahe_

> من نمیدونم واقعا این منطقه محروم چه صیغه ایه الان بچه های مناطق 1 و 2 اوکی ان تو عدالت آموزشی هستن که این اقایون میخوان برن منطقه محروم رو بررسی کنن؟؟؟؟؟؟ این فقط یه رد گم کنیه که طرح دیگه رای نیاره و با استناد به چیزای مسخره بگن نه ما عدالت اموزشی رو تو مناطق محروم هم برقرار کردیم و معلمای خوبم داریمو منابع خوب هم در دسترس بوده و در نهایت هیچی دیگه مثبت بی مثبت!!! تازه اسم منطقه محروم که میاد من تنم میلرزه چون احتمالا میان یه چند درصد سهمیه زیادتر به بچه های منطقه محروم میدن و تمام....
> الانم که اینو گفتم واسه اینه که خود اقایون گفتن بچه ها دیگه کاری نداشته باشن بس چه ناامید بشید چه نشید اتقاقی که باید یا نباید میفته....فعلا فقط باید درس بخونید

----------


## Elahe_

> فیزیک 3 که راحت تره بین بقیه کتابا  اگه سخته فقط خازن و مقاومتشو بخونین


فيزيك ٣ راحته؟
اتفاقا سختيش همون خازن و مقاومته  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Elahe_

قابل توجه دوستاني كه نگرانن فقط براي منطقه ٣ مثبت بشه :Yahoo (50):

----------


## mlt

https://video.varzesh3.com/video/176386/ببینید روحتون شاد بشه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> فيزيك ٣ راحته؟
> اتفاقا سختيش همون خازن و مقاومته


ولی مهمه تو کنکور خو

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


باع خوبه20تا کلمه فارسی شده هست تو چه سخت میگیری ما نظام جدیدا خودمون مشک نداریم گرچه بعضی موقع قاطی میکنیم تو کتاب فارسی نوشته ما لاتین بلدیم باید ضمیمه کتاب چک کنیم


ما تو زيست پيش ١٧٪‏ مطلب كاملا حفظى داريم كه خيلي روش سرمايه گذاري ميكنيم كه شما نداريد / ويروس باكتري قارچ*

----------


## sina97

*خدایا بسه دیگهههههههههه*

----------


## yashar.b

> فیزیک 3 که راحت تره بین بقیه کتابا  اگه سخته فقط خازن و مقاومتشو بخونین


خداااشاهده هر کی میگه فیزیک 3 راحته حس میکنم من خنگم اخه ی چند بارم اینو بهم گفتن 
یادمه پارسال همه تستای کنکورو زدم یکمم تست تالیفی کار کردم رفتم قلم 20 زدم  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Misto

> ب یه خانوم احترام بذارواقعا بلد نیستین انگار بین دختر و پسر فرق قائل بشین این چه طرزه حرف زدنه


 :Yahoo (110):  مگه همین شماها خواستار برابری حقوق بین زن و مرد نیستید ؟ پس باید تحمل همچین چیزایی هم داشته باشید ...  :Yahoo (100):  انگار همیشه از همه چیز خوباشونو میخواین ...

----------


## mlt

از ریست دوازدهم فاکتور بگیریم بقیش اسونه باید برا زیست یکم نگران باشید تو کنکور


> *
> ما تو زيست پيش ١٧٪‏ مطلب كاملا حفظى داريم كه خيلي روش سرمايه گذاري ميكنيم كه شما نداريد / ويروس باكتري قارچ*

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yashar.b


خداااشاهده هر کی میگه فیزیک 3 راحته حس میکنم من خنگم اخه ی چند بارم اینو بهم گفتن 
یادمه پارسال همه تستای کنکورو زدم یکمم تست تالیفی کار کردم رفتم قلم 20 زدم 


اشتباهه كارت همينجا بود كه رفتى قلم!!*

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


از ریست دوازدهم فاکتور بگیریم بقیش اسونه باید برا زیست یکم نگران باشید تو کنکور


شما بايد نگران باشيد
از هر نظر شماها بيچاره تريد*

----------


## saj8jad

در حال حاضر 196 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (18 کاربر و 178 مهمان)

 :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


از ریست دوازدهم فاکتور بگیریم بقیش اسونه باید برا زیست یکم نگران باشید تو کنکور


يه سوال هايي بهتون بدن که بمونید توش*

----------


## yashar.b

> *
> اشتباهه كارت همينجا بود كه رفتى قلم!!*


واسه  همین امسال تصمیم گرفتم این اشتباهو نکنم ثبت نام نکردم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خداااشاهده هر کی میگه فیزیک 3 راحته حس میکنم من خنگم اخه ی چند بارم اینو بهم گفتن 
> یادمه پارسال همه تستای کنکورو زدم یکمم تست تالیفی کار کردم رفتم قلم 20 زدم


نمیدونم والا برا من که راحته

----------


## Love lover

هنوز شما به امید مثبت شدن هستید
واقعا کمی فکر کنید
از تیر تا ماه هی داره موکول میشه 
روز کنکور هم میرسه میگن حالا سال بعد 
شما میمونید و تاثیر قطعی :Yahoo (4): 
کسی هم ناارحت نشه واقعیتی هست که داریم میبینیم

----------


## mlt

نمیدونم چرا ما بیچاره ایم اگه منظورت اون3کتاب هست و اینکه چهارشنبه میریم مدرسه اینو بدون من اصلا اینارو نمیخونم چهارشنبه هم که بهداشت.مدیریت خانواده و ورزش داریم اصن نمیرم تازه امتحان نهایی باشه مشکلی ندارم امروز تو 4دقیقه درس2هویت اجماعی خوندم امتحان20 گرفتم


> *
> شما بايد نگران باشيد
> از هر نظر شماها بيچاره تريد*

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


نمیدونم چرا ما بیچاره ایم اگه منظورت اون3کتاب هست و اینکه چهارشنبه میریم مدرسه اینو بدون من اصلا اینارو نمیخونم چهارشنبه هم که بهداشت.مدیریت خانواده و ورزش داریم اصن نمیرم تازه امتحان نهایی باشه مشکلی ندارم امروز تو 4دقیقه درس2هویت اجماعی خوندم امتحان20 گرفتم


بذار خرداد بشه*

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Love lover


هنوز شما به امید مثبت شدن هستید
واقعا کمی فکر کنید
از تیر تا ماه هی داره موکول میشه 
روز کنکور هم میرسه میگن حالا سال بعد 
شما میمونید و تاثیر قطعی
کسی هم ناارحت نشه واقعیتی هست که داریم میبینیم



اونو گذاشتیم کنار الان بحث چیز ديگه هست*

----------


## yashar.b

> نمیدونم والا برا من که راحته


ایشالا موفق باشین

----------


## saj8jad

> نمیدونم چرا ما بیچاره ایم اگه منظورت اون3کتاب هست و اینکه چهارشنبه میریم مدرسه اینو بدون من اصلا اینارو نمیخونم چهارشنبه هم که بهداشت.مدیریت خانواده و ورزش داریم اصن نمیرم تازه امتحان نهایی باشه مشکلی ندارم امروز تو 4دقیقه درس2هویت اجتماعی خوندم امتحان20 گرفتم


درس هویت اچتماعی!؟  :Yahoo (76): 
مگه این مغزهای متفکر (البته از نوع مادون فندوقش) چیزیم این مسائل حالیشون میشه که به فکر این چیزا افتادن جدیدا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

بگو ببینم خرداد چی میشه که خبر ندارم


> *
> 
> بذار خرداد بشه*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ایشالا موفق باشین


ممنون همچنین :Yahoo (5):

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


بگو ببینم خرداد چی میشه که خبر ندارم


گریه هاتون رو میبینم فشار اصلی اونجا مياد بهتون*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> در حال حاضر 196 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (18 کاربر و 178 مهمان)


شد 204 نفر  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## yashar.b

[QUOTE=sina97;1383802]*

گریه هاتون رو میبینم فشار اصلی اونجا مياد بهتون*

وات د فاز یا سیدی ؟؟

----------


## sina97

*[QUOTE=yashar.b;1383804]




 نوشته اصلی توسط sina97




گریه هاتون رو میبینم فشار اصلی اونجا مياد بهتون

وات د فاز یا سیدی ؟؟ 


فاز فشار*

----------


## Misto

> هنوز شما به امید مثبت شدن هستید
> واقعا کمی فکر کنید
> از تیر تا ماه هی داره موکول میشه 
> روز کنکور هم میرسه میگن حالا سال بعد 
> شما میمونید و تاثیر قطعی
> کسی هم ناارحت نشه واقعیتی هست که داریم میبینیم


*سال 95 هم دقیقا همچین جوی بود ... حتی بعد ثبت نام کنکور هم تکلیف معلوم نبود .. تا اینکه اردیبهشت ماه اومدن گفتن تاثیر مثبته*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *
> 
> گریه هاتون رو میبینم فشار اصلی اونجا مياد بهتون*


چه گریه ای ؟
اذیتشون نکنین هر کی تو سر فرصت خوب بخونه تو نهاییش دچار مشکل نمیشه

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sahar123


چه گریه ای ؟
اذیتشون نکنین هر کی تو سر فرصت خوب بخونه تو نهاییش دچار مشکل نمیشه


فشاری بیاد بهشون که چه خونده باشن چه نباشن حالا ببین*

----------


## yashar.b

[QUOTE=sina97;1383805]*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yashar.b



فاز فشار


خب داری اشتباه میزنی داداش پاشو برو دستشویی 
*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *
> 
> فشاری بیاد بهشون که چه خونده باشن چه نباشن حالا ببین*


بیاد یا نیاد وظیفه شما دادن روحیه بهشونه نه ترسوندن !

----------


## yashar.b

> بیاد یا نیاد وظیفه شما دادن روحیه بهشونه نه ترسوندن !


آقا سینا سنی دیللر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

اینقدری این میترسونه ما نگرانی نداریم :Yahoo (4): 


> بیاد یا نیاد وظیفه شما دادن روحیه بهشونه نه ترسوندن !

----------


## Misto

> بگو ببینم خرداد چی میشه که خبر ندارم


خب خرداد ماه چی میشه ؟ تا حالا که باس برید مدرسه برای امتحانات خرداد ماه هم باید تشریحی بخونید  :Yahoo (110):  و عین سم میمونه برا کنکور چون تو خرداد باس بشینی جمع بندی کنی تستای سال قبل رو بشینی کار کنی کامل ... 
 :Yahoo (100): زمون ما ک  پیش دانشگاهی بود فقط یکی دوتا درس نهایی بود نه همشون اونم سرسری گرفتیم رفت پی کارش تاثیرشم 3 درصده برا همین میتونستیم رو کنکور تمرکز کنیم ولی شما کلی درسو تشریحی میخونید باس درسایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی رو تشریحی حل کنید و به جواب برسید مرحله به مرحله نمره میدن و احتمالا به خاطر تاثیر قطعی سطح تصحصی ورقه ها رو ببرن بالا ...

----------


## mlt

کور شود انکه موفقیت نظام جدید را نبیند :Yahoo (4): 


> *
> 
> گریه هاتون رو میبینم فشار اصلی اونجا مياد بهتون*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آقا سینا سنی دیللر


آهنگ سنی دیلر چالش شده بود آخِی  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> کور شود انکه موفقیت نظام جدید را نبیند


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> اینقدری این میترسونه ما نگرانی نداریم


کار خوبی میکنین  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## yashar.b

> آهنگ سنی دیلر چالش شده بود آخِی


آره دیگه اورمو دریاسی و... 
شما ارومیه ای این ؟؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آره دیگه اورمو دریاسی و... 
> شما ارومیه ای این ؟؟


از خودش نیستم

----------


## mlt

خب برا عمومی که اگه اماده کنکور باشی نهایی هم خوب میدی...برا زیست وقتی کتاب برا کنکور از صفحه1تاn بیایی شخم بزنی نهایی هم خوب میاری شیمی هم مثل زیست فیزیک اگه مبتکران بخونی نهایی کنور دوتاشو میزنی برا ریاضی هم اگه جانگولک بازیا مسعودی و منتظری ببینی گند میزنی اما اگه مثل بقیه درست بشینی با راه حل های اصلی سوالات حل کنی موفق میشی خب دیگه چرا گریه کنیم؟


> خب خرداد ماه چی میشه ؟ تا حالا که باس برید مدرسه برای امتحانات خرداد ماه هم باید تشریحی بخونید  و عین سم میمونه برا کنکور چون تو خرداد باس بشینی جمع بندی کنی تستای سال قبل رو بشینی کار کنی کامل ... 
> زمون ما ک  پیش دانشگاهی بود فقط یکی دوتا درس نهایی بود نه همشون اونم سرسری گرفتیم رفت پی کارش تاثیرشم 3 درصده برا همین میتونستیم رو کنکور تمرکز کنیم ولی شما کلی درسو تشریحی میخونید باس درسایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی رو تشریحی حل کنید و به جواب برسید مرحله به مرحله نمره میدن و احتمالا به خاطر تاثیر قطعی سطح تصحصی ورقه ها رو ببرن بالا ...

----------


## yashar.b

> از خودش نیستم


آها، منظورم این بود ترکین یا کرد

----------


## saj8jad

> کور شود انکه موفقیت نظام جدید را نبیند


ان شاء الله که همتون موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1): 
ولی راست میگه شما الان داغی متوجه نمیشی ، خرداد که حجم مباحث زیادن و شما هم باید تشریحی برای نهایی بخونی و هم تستی برای کنکور اونم با تایمی کمتر از 3 هفته متوجه میشی دنیا دسته کیه  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن : از دور بوی کباب می‌آید لکن! نزدیک که میشوی میبینی خر داغ میکنند گل پسر  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آها، منظورم این بود ترکین یا کرد


اوهوم ترکم

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ان شاء الله که همتون موفق باشید 
> ولی راست میگه شما الان داغی متوجه نمیشی ، خرداد که حجم مباحث زیادن و شما هم باید تشریحی برای نهایی بخونی و هم تستی برای کنکور اونم با تایمی کمتر از 3 هفته متوجه میشی دنیا دسته کیه 
> 
> پ.ن : از دور بوی کباب می‌آید لکن! نزدیک که میشوی میبینی خر داغ میکنند گل پسر


خخ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Misto

> خب برا عمومی که اگه اماده کنکور باشی نهایی هم خوب میدی...برا زیست وقتی کتاب برا کنکور از صفحه1تاn بیایی شخم بزنی نهایی هم خوب میاری شیمی هم مثل زیست فیزیک اگه مبتکران بخونی نهایی کنور دوتاشو میزنی برا ریاضی هم اگه جانگولک بازیا مسعودی و منتظری ببینی گند میزنی اما اگه مثل بقیه درست بشینی با راه حل های اصلی سوالات حل کنی موفق میشی خب دیگه چرا گریه کنیم؟


ما که هشدار دادیم شمام بهتره از همین الان حسابی آماده اش باشید ...  :Yahoo (110):  روزای سخت تو راهه 
 :Yahoo (4):  ایشالا 2019 هم ک میشه بازی های جدید و فیلمای جدید خفن و اکشن میاد همتون مشغول میشید

----------


## yashar.b

> اوهوم ترکم


آها

----------


## Miss.Sad

> آها


بلی  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## _evil.girl

> ایشالا موفق باشین


کدوم مبحث مشکل دارین من فیزیک م خوبه 
فیزیک 1-2
یا سوم 
یا پیش

----------


## mlt

راه حل های فیزیک میکروگاج تو نهایی بنویسیم نمرهم یده؟ :Yahoo (4): 


> ان شاء الله که همتون موفق باشید 
> ولی راست میگه شما الان داغی متوجه نمیشی ، خرداد که حجم مباحث زیادن و شما هم باید تشریحی برای نهایی بخونی و هم تستی برای کنکور اونم با تایمی کمتر از 3 هفته متوجه میشی دنیا دسته کیه 
> 
> پ.ن : از دور بوی کباب می‌آید لکن! نزدیک که میشوی میبینی خر داغ میکنند گل پسر

----------


## sina97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


راه حل های فیزیک میکروگاج تو نهایی بنویسیم نمرهم یده؟


چون تاثیر قطعی هست باید قبل خرداد کلاس های آموزش تقلب هم برین*

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط yashar.b


واسه  همین امسال تصمیم گرفتم این اشتباهو نکنم ثبت نام نکردم 


درود بر تو*

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


نمیدونم چرا ما بیچاره ایم اگه منظورت اون3کتاب هست و اینکه چهارشنبه میریم مدرسه اینو بدون من اصلا اینارو نمیخونم چهارشنبه هم که بهداشت.مدیریت خانواده و ورزش داریم اصن نمیرم تازه امتحان نهایی باشه مشکلی ندارم امروز تو 4دقیقه درس2هویت اجماعی خوندم امتحان20 گرفتم


بعده كنكور ميفهمى بيچاره بودى يا نه
خرداد هم ملموس حس ميكنى بيچارگيتو*

----------


## maryam23

الان چی شد تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت کی اعلام میشه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> راه حل های فیزیک میکروگاج تو نهایی بنویسیم نمرهم یده؟


قبلا زمان ما 93 اینا اینطور بود که اگر درست جواب میدادی نمره کامل رو میدادن بهت ، الان رو نمیدونم
مثلا نهایی حسابان رو یادمه سوال حد ها رو با اون قاعده هوپیتال حل کردم نمره کم نکردن و کامل دادن ، بستگی به تصحیح کننده هم داره کلا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> الان چی شد تاثیر قطعیه یا مثبت کی اعلام میشه؟


هنوز معلوم نیس

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Misto


خب خرداد ماه چی میشه ؟ تا حالا که باس برید مدرسه برای امتحانات خرداد ماه هم باید تشریحی بخونید  و عین سم میمونه برا کنکور چون تو خرداد باس بشینی جمع بندی کنی تستای سال قبل رو بشینی کار کنی کامل ... 
زمون ما ک  پیش دانشگاهی بود فقط یکی دوتا درس نهایی بود نه همشون اونم سرسری گرفتیم رفت پی کارش تاثیرشم 3 درصده برا همین میتونستیم رو کنکور تمرکز کنیم ولی شما کلی درسو تشریحی میخونید باس درسایی مثل فیزیک و ریاضی رو تشریحی حل کنید و به جواب برسید مرحله به مرحله نمره میدن و احتمالا به خاطر تاثیر قطعی سطح تصحصی ورقه ها رو ببرن بالا ...


الان داغه نميفهمه*

----------


## mlt

من خودم برا بقیه کلاس میزارم


> *
> 
> چون تاثیر قطعی هست باید قبل خرداد کلاس های آموزش تقلب هم برین*

----------


## mlt

باشه بعد کنکور میبینیم چندتا از رتبه برترا نظام جدیدا تازه اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه کسی نمیخونه برا نهایی


> *
> الان داغه نميفهمه*

----------


## mlt

یه طوری میگه نهایی تا حالا امتحان نداده انگار کنکوره


> *
> 
> تا حالا نهایی ندادن فکر می کنن همه چی کشکه*

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


باشه بعد کنکور میبینیم چندتا از رتبه برترا نظام جدیدا تازه اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه کسی نمیخونه برا نهایی


از رتبه برترا مايه نزار از خودت بزار*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *
> خامی خام*


ای بابا چرا اذیتش میکنین آخه به شما چه شرایطش چجوریه میتونه یا نمیتونه 
 یجوری میگن انگاری خودشون خیلی موفق بودن تو دیپلم

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *
> 
> هر کاری کنید نظام قدیم ها ازتون جلو ترن*


میبینیم چند میشید تو کنکور

----------


## _evil.girl

دارم به اون داوطلبی فکر میکنم که الان داره تست میزنه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *
> 
> تو خودت نظام قدیمی ها مثلا*


آره هستم ولی روحیه منفی دادنتون اصلا کار درستی نیس
از عصر که داشتم حرفای منطقی میزدم خیلیا باهام بد حرف زدن که داری ناامید میکنی ولی الان خودشون دارن بقیه رو ناامید میکنن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _evil.girl

> یه طوری میگه نهایی تا حالا امتحان نداده انگار کنکوره


قدیم وجدید نداره هر کی بخونه قبول میشه
البته درست و خوب بخونه  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mlt

افرین...حالا اگه خودت چیزی هستی تلاش کن کنکور  خوب بدی نه مثل الان بیایی پارازیت بندازی بعدشم اگه رتبه1بشم خودم حالشو میکنم اگه100000بشم ابرو من میره پس اینقدر پارازیت ننداز سرت تو لاک خودت باشه...تو از همونایی که بعد کنکور یگن میانگین150زدم بعد نتایج میاد ابیاری گلهای قالی هم درنمیایی


> *
> از رتبه برترا مايه نزار از خودت بزار*

----------


## mlt

نه کلا دو سه تا نمک تو انجمن داریم نمیشه کاری کرد باید بسازی


> آره هستم ولی روحیه منفی دادنتون اصلا کار درستی نیس
> از عصر که داشتم حرفای منطقی میزدم خیلیا باهام بد حرف زدن که داری ناامید میکنی ولی الان خودشون دارن بقیه رو ناامید میکنن

----------


## Misto

> افرین...حالا اگه خودت چیزی هستی تلاش کن کنکور  خوب بدی نه مثل الان بیایی پارازیت بندازی بعدشم اگه رتبه1بشم خودم حالشو میکنم اگه100000بشم ابرو من میره پس اینقدر پارازیت ننداز سرت تو لاک خودت باشه...تو از همونایی که بعد کنکور یگن میانگین150زدم بعد نتایج میاد ابیاری گلهای قالی هم درنمیایی


 :Yahoo (110):  معلومه اصلا جنبه ندارید ... در مورد دیگران هم نمیتونید قضاوت کنید ... 
گفتیم کارتون سخته دیگه نگفتیم تعطیلید ...  :Yahoo (100):  همین رفتارت گویای همه چیز و البته نتایج کنکور و امتحانات نهاییته

----------


## Miss.Sad

> افرین...حالا اگه خودت چیزی هستی تلاش کن کنکور  خوب بدی نه مثل الان بیایی پارازیت بندازی بعدشم اگه رتبه1بشم خودم حالشو میکنم اگه100000بشم ابرو من میره پس اینقدر پارازیت ننداز سرت تو لاک خودت باشه...تو از همونایی که بعد کنکور یگن میانگین150زدم بعد نتایج میاد ابیاری گلهای قالی هم درنمیایی


دعوا نکنین با همدیگه با احترام حرف بزنین 
شما به دل نگیر حرفاشونو آقا آرش  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mlt

رستگار رحمانی موقع کنکور الان خواب بود :Yahoo (4): 


> دارم به اون داوطلبی فکر میکنم که الان داره تست میزنه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> نه کلا دو سه تا نمک تو انجمن داریم نمیشه کاری کرد باید بسازی


آره امروز شناختمشون و واقعاً برخوردشون دور از شان بود 
بیخیال کاریشون نمیشه کرد واقعاً

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ارش.ف


افرین...حالا اگه خودت چیزی هستی تلاش کن کنکور  خوب بدی نه مثل الان بیایی پارازیت بندازی بعدشم اگه رتبه1بشم خودم حالشو میکنم اگه100000بشم ابرو من میره پس اینقدر پارازیت ننداز سرت تو لاک خودت باشه...تو از همونایی که بعد کنکور یگن میانگین150زدم بعد نتایج میاد ابیاری گلهای قالی هم درنمیایی


هه*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> *
> شما مثل اينكه عادت دارى سر هر موضوعى اظهارنظر كنى
> اول اومد كفت شما نظام قديما بايد نگران باشيد امسال
> گفتم شما ها بايد نگران باشيد از هر نظر بيچاره تريد ( همينم هست هرسالم همينه يه فارغ كارش راحت تره ضمن ساله )
> بعدشم هى ادامه داد واقعا يخورده به خودتون بياين خيلى راجب هر موضوعى اظهار نظر ميكنيد! حرفاى شما دور از شان كه اومدى اينجا همرو از بابت تاثير معدل نااميد ميكنى حالا ما كه جواب اينو داديم شديم منعكس كننده موج نااميدى!*


من اسمی از شخص شما بردم هی میپرید وسط ؟
ذاتتون پسره جز این نمیشه ازتون انتظار داش تو هر چیزی کل نندازین نمیتونین ساکت بشینین
آره رفتارتون با یه کنکوری که سال اولشه اصلا درست نیس شرایطشون هر جوریه به خودشون مربوطه
همونطور که شما تو هر چیزی دخالت میکنید منم به خودم این اجازه رو میدم که تو هر چیزی که دلم خواست اظهار نظر کنم 
همین مونده بود به شما پاسخگو باشم !

----------


## yashar.b

> کدوم مبحث مشکل دارین من فیزیک م خوبه 
> فیزیک 1-2
> یا سوم 
> یا پیش


بیشتر سوم ، به نظرت خوبه اول بیام فیزیک پایه رو تموم کنم بعد فیزیک پیشو ، اخه ازمون نمیرم بعدشم فیزیک پیشم بدک نیست ، دینامیکم حذف کردم  :Yahoo (3): : :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Edward Newgate

خدا رحم کنه،کنکور 99 در انتظارمه.

----------


## BlackRose

حالا که مجلس نظرشو سپرد به آمارهای سازمان سنجش :Yahoo (110):  باید دید اونا چیکار میکنن برامون  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sahaaaaaar

تو رو خدا ول کنید..این تاپیک هم بسته میشه هااااااا..
چه خبر تو مجلس بی قانون ما امروز چه شد؟؟ امیدی به مثبت شدن هست؟؟؟

----------


## sahaaaaaar

تو رو خدا ول کنید..این تاپیک هم بسته میشه هااااااا..
چه خبر تو مجلس بی قانون ما امروز چه شد؟؟ امیدی به مثبت شدن هست؟؟؟

----------


## Misto

> تو رو خدا ول کنید..این تاپیک هم بسته میشه هااااااا..
> چه خبر تو مجلس بی قانون ما امروز چه شد؟؟ امیدی به مثبت شدن هست؟؟؟


آقای لاشکی گفتن که بچه ها نگران نباشن تو این دوهفته راست و ریست میشه و ایشالا ک مثبته شماها درس بخونید حاشیه نرید به نماینده ها هم تلفنی زنگ نزنید مزاحمشون نشید بسپرید به من ..  :Yahoo (4):  خیلی طولانی شد فکر نکنم خودش اینقدر گفته باشه 
با این حال ... اره امیدی هست انگار

----------


## sahaaaaaar

> آقای لاشکی گفتن که بچه ها نگران نباشن تو این دوهفته راست و ریست میشه و ایشالا ک مثبته شماها درس بخونید حاشیه نرید به نماینده ها هم تلفنی زنگ نزنید مزاحمشون نشید بسپرید به من ..  خیلی طولانی شد فکر نکنم خودش اینقدر گفته باشه 
> با این حال ... اره امیدی هست انگار


مرسییییییی..ولی من تو کانال دکتر سبطی دیدم امروز رای کم آورده آخه :Yahoo (2):  اینهمه مثلا رو مخ این نماینده ها کار کردیم...از تعداد کسانی که بودن اکثرا مخالف مثبت بودن..خدا اون زاهدی رو نابود کنه...واقعا از بچه های کرمان تو تاپیک نیست برند حالشو بگیرن؟

----------


## sahaaaaaar

اینا یعنی نمیدونن که تاثیر قطعی به ضرر مناطق محرومه؟؟ واقعا نمیفهن امثال زاهدی اینو؟؟ این که والا از بس عیان است حاجت به بیان نداشت!!!!! اومده میگه تاثیر قطعی به نفع مناطق محرومه!!!! واقعا عقل داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## Misto

> اینا یعنی نمیدونن که تاثیر قطعی به ضرر مناطق محرومه؟؟ واقعا نمیفهن امثال زاهدی اینو؟؟ این که والا از بس عیان است حاجت به بیان نداشت!!!!! اومده میگه تاثیر قطعی به نفع مناطق محرومه!!!! واقعا عقل داره؟؟؟؟


میفهمن ولی نمیخوان به رو خودشون بیارن ... سود آوری خیلی زیادی تو این کار هستش ... در ضمن اینا کی به فکر مردم بودن که این دومین بارشون باشه ؟  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Defne

چرا اینقدر پست بی ربط و اسپم هست تو تاپیک ها؟
لطفا فقط و فقط درمورد موضوع موردنظر بحث کنید 
اینقدرم کل کل نکنید


آخه مگه شماها بچه اید که همش بیایم بهتون تذکر بدیم و پست هارو حذف کنیم؟؟!!!

----------


## ehsan7777777

*بالاخره نتیجه ی جلسه ی دیروز مجلس در مورد تاثیر معدل چی شد ؟
توی این همه شلوغی بحثای بیخودی ، آیا کسی هست که جواب بده ...*

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

رفت 2 هفته دیگه

----------


## ehsan7777777

*حالا ببینین این قدر این دست و اون دست می کنن که فرصت ثبت نام دی هم از کف بچه ها بره ... 

خوب یکی نیست بهشون بگه که زودتر یه تصمیم قطعی بگیرین و ملت رو از سردرگمی نجات بدین ... 

یا رومی روم ... یا زنگی زنگ ...*

----------


## AminSD

*ما كه دو هفته هم صبر ميكنيم اما آخرش مثبت ميشه ولى خيلى طول ميدن ميترسم ترميم دى ماه از دست بديم!(اگر ٠/٠٠٠٠١درصد مثبت نشد)*

----------


## gloria1370

> *حالا ببینین این قدر این دست و اون دست می کنن که فرصت ثبت نام دی هم از کف بچه ها بره ... 
> 
> خوب یکی نیست بهشون بگه که زودتر یه تصمیم قطعی بگیرین و ملت رو از سردرگمی نجات بدین ... 
> 
> یا رومی روم ... یا زنگی زنگ ...*


فعلا که قطعیه تا اطلاعیه رسمی جدیدی زده نشه هم همینطوره

----------


## Misto

> *ما كه دو هفته هم صبر ميكنيم اما آخرش مثبت ميشه ولى خيلى طول ميدن ميترسم ترميم دى ماه از دست بديم!(اگر ٠/٠٠٠٠١درصد مثبت نشد)*


نه آخه چرا از دست بدیم ؟ تا جایی ک میدونم ثبت نامش آذر ماهه .. ما هنوز تو مهر ماهیم ... دو هفته دیگه تقریبا اوایل آبان ماه میشه ...  :Yahoo (100):  بیشتر از این طولش بدن ممکنه به خاطر ترمیم معدل باشه که ثبت نام کنن بچه ها ترمیم کنن پول به جیب بزنن بعد مثبتش کنن ...

----------


## AminSD

*زاهدی:
حذف کنکور در گرو تاثیر قطعی معدل در آزمون سراسری است
سرویس فرهنگی
عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی با رد صحبت برخی مسئولان مبنی بر اینکه کنکور حذف نشدنی است، گفت: وزارت علوم باید تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور را اعمال کند تا زمینه‌های حذف این آزمون فراهم شود .



چهارشنبه ۱۸ مهر ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۱۲:۱۶


[COLOR=#404040 !important]محمدمهدی زاهدی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت  با رد صحبت برخی مسئولان مبنی بر اینکه کنکور حذف نشدنی است، گفت: بایستی تمامی دستگاه‌های کشور به ویژه وزارتخانه‌های آموزش و پرورش و علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری تمام هم و غم خود را برای حذف کنکور قرار دهند.ارتقا کیفیت علمی و آموزشی دبیران دبیرستان به حذف کنکور کمک می‌کندنماینده مردم راور و کرمان در مجلس شورای اسلامی با بیان اینکه کنکور استعدادها را می‌کشد، افزود: آموزش وپرورش بایستی نسبت به ارتقا کیفیت علمی و آموزشی دبیران دبیرستان کوشا باشد تا به طور نسبی عدالت آموزشی برقرار شود.آموزش و پرورش باید تمام توان خود را در راستای برگزاری آزمون‌های استاندارد در  متوسطه دوم قرار دهد تا بتواند حذف کنکور را اجرایی کند؛ وزارت علوم باید تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور را اعمال کند و بر این امر تاکید نماید.وی بیان کرد: اگرچه نمی‌توان عدالت آموزشی را کاملا اجرایی کرد اما بایستی دانش آموزان مناطق محروم از معلم باسواد، توانا و توانمند برخوردار باشند.زاهدی با بیان اینکه آموزش و پرورش باید تمام توان خود را در راستای برگزاری آزمون های استاندار در سه سال متوسطه دوم قرار دهد تا بتواند حذف کنکور را اجرایی کند، اظهار کرد: وزارت علوم باید تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور را اعمال کند و بر این امر تاکید نماید.کنکور امتحان استانداردی برای سنجش و ارزیابی توان علمی دانش‌آموزان نیستاین نماینده مردم در مجلس با بیان اینکه کنکور آزمونی است که در 4 ساعت سرنوشت داوطلبان را مشخص می‌کند و امتحان استانداردی برای سنجش و ارزیابی توان علمی دانش‌آموزان نیست، ادامه داد: کنکور تکنیک تست زنی است و فردی که هزینه بیشتری برای یادگیری این تکنیک پرداخت کند نتیجه بهتری می‌گیرد؛ سطح علمی دانش‌آموزان باید در فرآیندی سه ساله در متوسطه ارزیابی شود نه در یک بازه زمانی 4 ساعته.دانش‌آموزان مناطق محروم توانایی بالایی در یادگیری مطالب درسی دارندوی با بیان اینکه دانش‌آموزانی که در مناطق محروم زندگی می‌کنند توانایی شرکت در کلاس‌های تست‌زنی را نداشته در نتیجه حقوقشان تضییع می‌شود، خاطرنشان کرد: اگرچه دانش آموزان مناطق محروم توانایی مالی حضور در کلاس های تست زنی را ندارند اما توانایی بالایی در یادگیری و فهم کتب درسی حتی به تنهایی و بدون معلم دارند در نتیجه مادامی که کنکور به همین سبک و سیاق برگزار شود حق این دانش‌آموزان پایمال می‌شود.در صورتی که آزمون استاندارد در مدارس برگزار شود کنکور به راحتی حذف می شودبه زعم عضو کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی در صورتی که آزمون استاندارد در مدارس برگزار شود کنکور به راحتی حذف می شود؛ اگر آزمون‌هایی که در سال سوم برگزار می‌شود برای سال‌های یازدهم و دهم نیز برگزار شود کنکور حذف می‌شود.به گزارش خبرگزاری خانه ملت، وزیر آموزش و پرورش درروزهای اخیر گلایه هایی از تلاش موسسات آموزشی برای ماندگاری کنکور داشت و  بیان کرد زورمان به حذف نرسید و این  آزمون هنوز سرجایش خودش است؛ در واقع تا کنکور باشد فسادهای چند میلیارد تومانی نیز سر جایش باقی است./پایان پیام

**
*[/COLOR]

----------


## AminSD

*اين زاهدى بيشرف و بى همه چيز ول كن نيست
چقدر اخه اين بشر احمقه كه فكر ميكنه با امتحان نهايى ميتونه كنكورو برداره حتى واسه پزشكى و دندان و دارو و دانشگاه هايى مثه تهرانو بهشتى
معلوم نيست از كجا شارژ ميشه اين بيشرف
مردم كرمان واقعا براى اين انتخابتون متاسفم*

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

این زاهدی ینی وجدان نداره؟! اینا که اینقدر جانماز آب میکشن ینی یه ذره هم اعتقاد ندارن؟ با آینده این همه آدم چرا دارن بازی میکنن؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> *اين زاهدى بيشرف و بى همه چيز ول كن نيست
> چقدر اخه اين بشر احمقه كه فكر ميكنه با امتحان نهايى ميتونه كنكورو برداره حتى واسه پزشكى و دندان و دارو و دانشگاه هايى مثه تهرانو بهشتى
> معلوم نيست از كجا شارژ ميشه اين بيشرف
> مردم كرمان واقعا براى اين انتخابتون متاسفم*


منافعش در نفهمیدنه، قطعاً منفعت داره

----------


## saj8jad

> *اين زاهدى بيشرف و بى همه چيز ول كن نيست
> چقدر اخه اين بشر احمقه كه فكر ميكنه با امتحان نهايى ميتونه كنكورو برداره حتى واسه پزشكى و دندان و دارو و دانشگاه هايى مثه تهرانو بهشتى
> معلوم نيست از كجا شارژ ميشه اين بيشرف
> مردم كرمان واقعا براى اين انتخابتون متاسفم*


شما قیافه این مغز فندوقی رو برای چند ثانیه نظاره کن!
همه چی دستت میاد با چه مادون حیواناتی طرف هستی

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

*.
نمیدونین کی نظر قطعیو میگن؟*

----------


## Misto

> *زاهدی:
> حذف کنکور در گرو تاثیر قطعی معدل در آزمون سراسری است
> **.
> .
> .
> *[/COLOR]


باو اینا چرا همش دارن شر و ور میبافن به هم  :Yahoo (101):  یکی اینو ببره زیر گیوتین اعصاب نزاشته برامون

----------


## Misto

*محمد مهدی زاهدی که بر خودش القاب پروفسور , نابغه ی ریاضی قرن و امثال این ها میگذارد کیست ؟*
در ابتدا تنها مسئولیت های ایشان ریاست آموزش و پرورش شهرستان شهر بابک از ۱۳۶۱ تا ۱۳۶۲ و شورای شهر و نمایندگی مجلس و سپس به یکباره در دولت محمود احمدی نژاد به عنوان وزیر علوم منصوب شد که از همان ابتدای کار زیرابی رفتن ها و جعل ها و... در جلسه ی دفاع وزرای کابینه با تردید عمادالدین افروغ آغاز شد ! 
زاهدی ادعا کرده بود که نابغه ی ریاضی قرن است و این عنوان از سوی مرکز بین المللی زندگی نامه های کمبریج به وی اعطا شده و همچنین ادعا کرده بود که عضو آکادمی علوم نیویورک است که مورد اول مشخص گردید که این نهاد مستقل از دانشگاه کمبریج معروف بوده و کار تبلیغاتی انجام میدهد و به ازای دریافت 195 دلار افراد را نابغه ی قرن معرفی میکند ! درمورد دوم نیز بیل سیلبرگ، مدیر روابط عمومی آکادمی علوم نیویورک، چهارشنبه (22 ژوئیه)، عضویت فردی بنام محمد مهدی زاهدی در این آکادمی را رد کرد ...
همچنین در بخش "بیوگرافی" وب سایت وزارت علوم ایران آمده بود که او عضو نهادهای علمی مختلف از جمله "انجمن بين المللی سيستمهای فازی" و "انجمن ریاضی کشور ژاپن" است که این ادعا ها نیز بدون اثبات ماندند !
زاهدی در علم کردن مدرک جعلی خود هم ابایی نداشت و در سفری به فرانسه در جریان بازدید از انستیتو مطالعات عالی این کشور خود را به عنوان یک استاد بزرگ ریاضی معرفی کرده، اما مدیر انستیتو این سمت را برای او مناسب ندانست؛ طوری که وقتی از او درباره جایزه بین‌المللی فیلدز که در میان ریاضی‌دانان در حد نوبل شناخته می‌شود سؤال شد، او سردرگم پرسید: جایزه فیلدز دیگر چیست؟!
 و بر سر همین موضوع نیز دست مایه ی طنز رسانه های فرانسوی نیز قرار گرفت ! 
زاهدی اقدامات عجیب و نابخردانه ی زیادی داشته که از جمله ی آنان میتوان به صحبت های او درحمایت قطع بودجه ی تحقیقات علمی و اختصاص آن به تحقیقاتی که زیر نظر حوزه ی علمیه ی قم انجام میشود - بازنشسته کردن چهره های علمی دانشگاهی برجسته ی کشور و بی بهره کردن دانشجویان از علم آنان ؛ همانند دکتر کزازی ، گلشنی و... 
و بسیاری دیگر اشاره کرد که ادامه ی این لیست به دلیل طولانی بودن در این نوشتار نمیگنجد .
⚠️اما نکته ی کلیدی از میان سوابق فردی که این روز ها بدنبال حذف کنکور و پذیرش جداگانه ی دانشگاه ها است در این نوشتار دیده میشود که :
محمد مهدی زاهدی دارای سه فرزند است که نام یکی از پسرانش در میان دانشجویانی که بدون داشتن استحقاق،‌ بورسیه تحصیلی گرفته است آمده است. همسرش ریاست یک دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی در تهران را در اختیار دارد. دانشگاهی که مجوز آن را از شوهرش در زمان وزارت اش دریافت کرد. گفته می شود خواهر زاده اش که در هند دانشجو بوده،‌ با حمایت زاهدی #بدون_کنکور وارد دانشگاه تهران می شود تا در رشته #حقوق_بشر تحصیل کند.
و در کنار کامران دانشجو وزیر اسبق علوم، از محمدمهدی زاهدی وزیر سابق علوم در دولت محمود احمدی نژاد که اینک بر کرسی نمایندگی مجلس و ریاست کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات نشسته است، به عنوان متهمان اصلی پرونده بورسیه های غیر قانونی نام برده می شود که به واسطه ی جناح سیاسی و روابطی که داشته است از مراجع بالا دستور داده شد که پرونده ی این موضوع بسته و مسکوت بماند و تا به این لحظه هیچکس جرئت آن را نداشته که به سراغ زوایای پنهان این موضوع برود ...

و حالا ! این فرد که متهم اصلی پرونده ی بورسیه های غیرقانونی بوده و با رانت و روابط و سواستفاده از مسئولیت که داشته توانسته برای همسرش دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی و برای فرزند و خواهرزاده اش و احتمالا در اینده برای سایر بستگانش پذیرش بدون کنکور و بدون دغدغه ی دانشگاه های تاپ را بگیرد ؛ پرچمدار اصلی مبارزه با کنکور شده است و خود را دایه ی مهربان تر از مادر برای ما دانش آموزان میداند ... جالب است که این فرد مهربان به رئیس دفترش اعلام کرده که هیچ کنکوری را به دفترش راه ندهد و در مراجعه ای که چند تن از دوستانمان داشتند بروخورد بدی با آن ها شد و اجازه ی حرف زدن داده نشد ...

زاهدی دیروز در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس هنگام رای گیری دعوا و جنجال راه انداخته و با هوچی گری نظم جلسه را برهم زد تا این جلسه ناتمام بماند و به بعد ها موکول شود ! 
به راستی که مافیای کنکور با این اوصاف کیست ؟؟ افرادی که برای منافع شخصیشان طبق آنچه که در سوابقشان عیان است میجنگند , یا ما دانش آموزان ؟؟

----------


## 😊😊😊

دارن طولش میدن ک کثر بودجه اموزش پرورشو تامین کنن از یه طرفی هم در کمال تعجب قلم چی ک تا حالا اصلا جلو نیومده بود ثبت نام کلاس تشریحی راه انداخته و سوال اینه واقعا ک چی میخاد توو کلاساش یاد بده ؟ عمیق خوندنه متنها برا سوالایه سطحیه نهایی؟!

----------


## gloria1370

> *محمد مهدی زاهدی که بر خودش القاب پروفسور , نابغه ی ریاضی قرن و امثال این ها میگذارد کیست ؟*
> در ابتدا تنها مسئولیت های ایشان ریاست آموزش و پرورش شهرستان شهر بابک از ۱۳۶۱ تا ۱۳۶۲ و شورای شهر و نمایندگی مجلس و سپس به یکباره در دولت محمود احمدی نژاد به عنوان وزیر علوم منصوب شد که از همان ابتدای کار زیرابی رفتن ها و جعل ها و... در جلسه ی دفاع وزرای کابینه با تردید عمادالدین افروغ آغاز شد ! 
> زاهدی ادعا کرده بود که نابغه ی ریاضی قرن است و این عنوان از سوی مرکز بین المللی زندگی نامه های کمبریج به وی اعطا شده و همچنین ادعا کرده بود که عضو آکادمی علوم نیویورک است که مورد اول مشخص گردید که این نهاد مستقل از دانشگاه کمبریج معروف بوده و کار تبلیغاتی انجام میدهد و به ازای دریافت 195 دلار افراد را نابغه ی قرن معرفی میکند ! درمورد دوم نیز بیل سیلبرگ، مدیر روابط عمومی آکادمی علوم نیویورک، چهارشنبه (22 ژوئیه)، عضویت فردی بنام محمد مهدی زاهدی در این آکادمی را رد کرد ...
> همچنین در بخش "بیوگرافی" وب سایت وزارت علوم ایران آمده بود که او عضو نهادهای علمی مختلف از جمله "انجمن بين المللی سيستمهای فازی" و "انجمن ریاضی کشور ژاپن" است که این ادعا ها نیز بدون اثبات ماندند !
> زاهدی در علم کردن مدرک جعلی خود هم ابایی نداشت و در سفری به فرانسه در جریان بازدید از انستیتو مطالعات عالی این کشور خود را به عنوان یک استاد بزرگ ریاضی معرفی کرده، اما مدیر انستیتو این سمت را برای او مناسب ندانست؛ طوری که وقتی از او درباره جایزه بین‌المللی فیلدز که در میان ریاضی‌دانان در حد نوبل شناخته می‌شود سؤال شد، او سردرگم پرسید: جایزه فیلدز دیگر چیست؟!
>  و بر سر همین موضوع نیز دست مایه ی طنز رسانه های فرانسوی نیز قرار گرفت ! 
> زاهدی اقدامات عجیب و نابخردانه ی زیادی داشته که از جمله ی آنان میتوان به صحبت های او درحمایت قطع بودجه ی تحقیقات علمی و اختصاص آن به تحقیقاتی که زیر نظر حوزه ی علمیه ی قم انجام میشود - بازنشسته کردن چهره های علمی دانشگاهی برجسته ی کشور و بی بهره کردن دانشجویان از علم آنان ؛ همانند دکتر کزازی ، گلشنی و... 
> و بسیاری دیگر اشاره کرد که ادامه ی این لیست به دلیل طولانی بودن در این نوشتار نمیگنجد .
> ⚠️اما نکته ی کلیدی از میان سوابق فردی که این روز ها بدنبال حذف کنکور و پذیرش جداگانه ی دانشگاه ها است در این نوشتار دیده میشود که :
> ...


اعدام باید گردد

----------


## gloria1370

> آره امروز شناختمشون و واقعاً برخوردشون دور از شان بود 
> بیخیال کاریشون نمیشه کرد واقعاً


خودش یکی از نمکاس! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## gloria1370

> این زاهدی ینی وجدان نداره؟! اینا که اینقدر جانماز آب میکشن ینی یه ذره هم اعتقاد ندارن؟ با آینده این همه آدم چرا دارن بازی میکنن؟


نه بابااااا اعتقاد چی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اینا بی اعتقادترینن فک نکنم به دنیای پس از مرگ معتقد باشن دین و اون دنیا فقط برا مردم عادیه

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> *محمد مهدی زاهدی که بر خودش القاب پروفسور , نابغه ی ریاضی قرن و امثال این ها میگذارد کیست ؟*
> در ابتدا تنها مسئولیت های ایشان ریاست آموزش و پرورش شهرستان شهر بابک از ۱۳۶۱ تا ۱۳۶۲ و شورای شهر و نمایندگی مجلس و سپس به یکباره در دولت محمود احمدی نژاد به عنوان وزیر علوم منصوب شد که از همان ابتدای کار زیرابی رفتن ها و جعل ها و... در جلسه ی دفاع وزرای کابینه با تردید عمادالدین افروغ آغاز شد ! 
> زاهدی ادعا کرده بود که نابغه ی ریاضی قرن است و این عنوان از سوی مرکز بین المللی زندگی نامه های کمبریج به وی اعطا شده و همچنین ادعا کرده بود که عضو آکادمی علوم نیویورک است که مورد اول مشخص گردید که این نهاد مستقل از دانشگاه کمبریج معروف بوده و کار تبلیغاتی انجام میدهد و به ازای دریافت 195 دلار افراد را نابغه ی قرن معرفی میکند ! درمورد دوم نیز بیل سیلبرگ، مدیر روابط عمومی آکادمی علوم نیویورک، چهارشنبه (22 ژوئیه)، عضویت فردی بنام محمد مهدی زاهدی در این آکادمی را رد کرد ...
> همچنین در بخش "بیوگرافی" وب سایت وزارت علوم ایران آمده بود که او عضو نهادهای علمی مختلف از جمله "انجمن بين المللی سيستمهای فازی" و "انجمن ریاضی کشور ژاپن" است که این ادعا ها نیز بدون اثبات ماندند !
> زاهدی در علم کردن مدرک جعلی خود هم ابایی نداشت و در سفری به فرانسه در جریان بازدید از انستیتو مطالعات عالی این کشور خود را به عنوان یک استاد بزرگ ریاضی معرفی کرده، اما مدیر انستیتو این سمت را برای او مناسب ندانست؛ طوری که وقتی از او درباره جایزه بین‌المللی فیلدز که در میان ریاضی‌دانان در حد نوبل شناخته می‌شود سؤال شد، او سردرگم پرسید: جایزه فیلدز دیگر چیست؟!
>  و بر سر همین موضوع نیز دست مایه ی طنز رسانه های فرانسوی نیز قرار گرفت ! 
> زاهدی اقدامات عجیب و نابخردانه ی زیادی داشته که از جمله ی آنان میتوان به صحبت های او درحمایت قطع بودجه ی تحقیقات علمی و اختصاص آن به تحقیقاتی که زیر نظر حوزه ی علمیه ی قم انجام میشود - بازنشسته کردن چهره های علمی دانشگاهی برجسته ی کشور و بی بهره کردن دانشجویان از علم آنان ؛ همانند دکتر کزازی ، گلشنی و... 
> و بسیاری دیگر اشاره کرد که ادامه ی این لیست به دلیل طولانی بودن در این نوشتار نمیگنجد .
> ⚠️اما نکته ی کلیدی از میان سوابق فردی که این روز ها بدنبال حذف کنکور و پذیرش جداگانه ی دانشگاه ها است در این نوشتار دیده میشود که :
> ...


ببینین چه کثافتایی تو راس امور این مملکتن و جالب اینه که اسم خودشونو هم روی دیگران می ذارن، خوشم میاد سبطی و لاشکی با کاراشون این یه دونه آشغالو خوب دیوونه کردن تا جایی که دیده حرفی برا گفتن نداره شروع کرده به لودگی و داد و بیداد کردن، امیدوارم اثر معدل دوباره مثبت شه تا منافع آشغالایی مث ایشون هم از بین بره

پ ن: حال آدم از هر چی این مدل یقه پوش ها! به هم می خوره...

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Misto


محمد مهدی زاهدی که بر خودش القاب پروفسور , نابغه ی ریاضی قرن و امثال این ها میگذارد کیست ؟
در ابتدا تنها مسئولیت های ایشان ریاست آموزش و پرورش شهرستان شهر بابک از ۱۳۶۱ تا ۱۳۶۲ و شورای شهر و نمایندگی مجلس و سپس به یکباره در دولت محمود احمدی نژاد به عنوان وزیر علوم منصوب شد که از همان ابتدای کار زیرابی رفتن ها و جعل ها و... در جلسه ی دفاع وزرای کابینه با تردید عمادالدین افروغ آغاز شد ! 
زاهدی ادعا کرده بود که نابغه ی ریاضی قرن است و این عنوان از سوی مرکز بین المللی زندگی نامه های کمبریج به وی اعطا شده و همچنین ادعا کرده بود که عضو آکادمی علوم نیویورک است که مورد اول مشخص گردید که این نهاد مستقل از دانشگاه کمبریج معروف بوده و کار تبلیغاتی انجام میدهد و به ازای دریافت 195 دلار افراد را نابغه ی قرن معرفی میکند ! درمورد دوم نیز بیل سیلبرگ، مدیر روابط عمومی آکادمی علوم نیویورک، چهارشنبه (22 ژوئیه)، عضویت فردی بنام محمد مهدی زاهدی در این آکادمی را رد کرد ...
همچنین در بخش "بیوگرافی" وب سایت وزارت علوم ایران آمده بود که او عضو نهادهای علمی مختلف از جمله "انجمن بين المللی سيستمهای فازی" و "انجمن ریاضی کشور ژاپن" است که این ادعا ها نیز بدون اثبات ماندند !
زاهدی در علم کردن مدرک جعلی خود هم ابایی نداشت و در سفری به فرانسه در جریان بازدید از انستیتو مطالعات عالی این کشور خود را به عنوان یک استاد بزرگ ریاضی معرفی کرده، اما مدیر انستیتو این سمت را برای او مناسب ندانست؛ طوری که وقتی از او درباره جایزه بین‌المللی فیلدز که در میان ریاضی‌دانان در حد نوبل شناخته می‌شود سؤال شد، او سردرگم پرسید: جایزه فیلدز دیگر چیست؟!
 و بر سر همین موضوع نیز دست مایه ی طنز رسانه های فرانسوی نیز قرار گرفت ! 
زاهدی اقدامات عجیب و نابخردانه ی زیادی داشته که از جمله ی آنان میتوان به صحبت های او درحمایت قطع بودجه ی تحقیقات علمی و اختصاص آن به تحقیقاتی که زیر نظر حوزه ی علمیه ی قم انجام میشود - بازنشسته کردن چهره های علمی دانشگاهی برجسته ی کشور و بی بهره کردن دانشجویان از علم آنان ؛ همانند دکتر کزازی ، گلشنی و... 
و بسیاری دیگر اشاره کرد که ادامه ی این لیست به دلیل طولانی بودن در این نوشتار نمیگنجد .
⚠️اما نکته ی کلیدی از میان سوابق فردی که این روز ها بدنبال حذف کنکور و پذیرش جداگانه ی دانشگاه ها است در این نوشتار دیده میشود که :
محمد مهدی زاهدی دارای سه فرزند است که نام یکی از پسرانش در میان دانشجویانی که بدون داشتن استحقاق،‌ بورسیه تحصیلی گرفته است آمده است. همسرش ریاست یک دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی در تهران را در اختیار دارد. دانشگاهی که مجوز آن را از شوهرش در زمان وزارت اش دریافت کرد. گفته می شود خواهر زاده اش که در هند دانشجو بوده،‌ با حمایت زاهدی #بدون_کنکور وارد دانشگاه تهران می شود تا در رشته #حقوق_بشر تحصیل کند.
و در کنار کامران دانشجو وزیر اسبق علوم، از محمدمهدی زاهدی وزیر سابق علوم در دولت محمود احمدی نژاد که اینک بر کرسی نمایندگی مجلس و ریاست کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات نشسته است، به عنوان متهمان اصلی پرونده بورسیه های غیر قانونی نام برده می شود که به واسطه ی جناح سیاسی و روابطی که داشته است از مراجع بالا دستور داده شد که پرونده ی این موضوع بسته و مسکوت بماند و تا به این لحظه هیچکس جرئت آن را نداشته که به سراغ زوایای پنهان این موضوع برود ...

و حالا ! این فرد که متهم اصلی پرونده ی بورسیه های غیرقانونی بوده و با رانت و روابط و سواستفاده از مسئولیت که داشته توانسته برای همسرش دانشگاه غیرانتفاعی و برای فرزند و خواهرزاده اش و احتمالا در اینده برای سایر بستگانش پذیرش بدون کنکور و بدون دغدغه ی دانشگاه های تاپ را بگیرد ؛ پرچمدار اصلی مبارزه با کنکور شده است و خود را دایه ی مهربان تر از مادر برای ما دانش آموزان میداند ... جالب است که این فرد مهربان به رئیس دفترش اعلام کرده که هیچ کنکوری را به دفترش راه ندهد و در مراجعه ای که چند تن از دوستانمان داشتند بروخورد بدی با آن ها شد و اجازه ی حرف زدن داده نشد ...

زاهدی دیروز در کمیسیون آموزش مجلس هنگام رای گیری دعوا و جنجال راه انداخته و با هوچی گری نظم جلسه را برهم زد تا این جلسه ناتمام بماند و به بعد ها موکول شود ! 
به راستی که مافیای کنکور با این اوصاف کیست ؟؟ افرادی که برای منافع شخصیشان طبق آنچه که در سوابقشان عیان است میجنگند , یا ما دانش آموزان ؟؟


واااى قيافشو! پروفسور؟؟؟*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> *
> واااى قيافشو! پروفسور؟؟؟*


از سران این مملکت بگیر تا زیردستاشون همه دروغگو، همین روحانی، آقا مگه جناب عالی تو انگلیس دکترا نگرفتی؟ چه طوره که نمی تونی دو جمله انگلیسی سر هم کنی؟ دیدین تا حالا این بشر با یه رسانه ی خارجی انگلیسی حرف بزنه؟

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط It is POSSIBLE


از سران این مملکت بگیر تا زیردستاشون همه دروغگو، همین روحانی، آقا مگه جناب عالی تو انگلیس دکترا نگرفتی؟ چه طوره که نمی تونی دو جمله انگلیسی سر هم کنی؟ دیدین تا حالا این بشر با یه رسانه ی خارجی انگلیسی حرف بزنه؟


نه فقط لبخند ميزنه مردك*

----------


## yashar.b

حالا می مونه میرزاده ک چند سال پیش ریس اموزش پرورش استان ما بود 
از بابام پرسیدم امارشو گفت تا اونجایی ک من میشناختم اهل رانت و رشوه و اینا نبود(خودم ولی شک دارم) :Yahoo (113): 
من فک میکنم آگاه نیس از قضییه تاثیر معدل و قطعی و ... و حرفای وزیرو شنیده فقط همین 

اینم در تاریخ سه‌شنبه 19 دی 1396 گفتگو کرده :
میرحمایت میرزاده *در گفتگو باخبرنگار سرویس دانشگاه ایسکانیوز* درباره  حذف کنکور گفت : تا سال 97 باید کنکور حذف شود و باید حداقل 85 درصد پذیرش  در رشته های مختلف بدون کنکور و بدون درج در دفترچه باشد.
  وی افزود: در حال حاضر مسئله حذف کنکور را از طریق وزارت علوم به طور  جدی پیگیر هستیم، وجود کنکور سراپا عیب است و حذف کنکور می تواند کمک زیادی  به فضای پژوهشی کند.
  سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی تصریح کرد: آزمونی  چون کنکور استرس و فشار روانی زیادی را به خانواده ها تحمیل می کند و  خلاقیت را از افراد می گیرد و در حال حاضر همه خواست مدارس و دانش آموزان  کنکور و تست زنی شده است.
  وی ادامه داد: دیگر پشت کنکوری که همه زندگیش بشود کنکور، نخواهیم داشت  تا کسانی که علاقه مند به رشته ای هستند بتوانند بر مبنای سنجش صحیح وارد  دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی شوند، در حال حاضر خیلی از صندلی ها خالی  است و میزان ظرفیت در بعضی از رشته ها بیش از داوطلب است.
  میرحمایت میرزاده گفت: روشهای جایگزین مناسبی برای کنکور وجود دارد، از  جمله پذیرش بر مبنای معدل که در حال حاضر هم تا حدودی اعمال شده است، اما  در یک سری رشته های خاص که محدودیت وجود دارد فعلا می توان سنجش کنکور را  اعمال کرد.
  وی با اشاره به اینکه با لغو کنکور منافع بسیاری به خطر می افتد، افزود:  آنچه که مسلم است تا به امروز در پشت پرده عدم حذف کنکور، مافیا وجود  داشته است که حذف کنکور منافع بسیاری را به خطر خواهد انداخت و بسیاری از  موسسات تست زنی و آمادگی کنکور منافع شان به خطر می افتد.

 واسه همین میگم اونا ک طرفدار حذف کنکور و مافیا و ... هستن فک میکنن با تاثیر بیشتر معدل میتونن کنکورو حذف کنن و مافیا نابود شه

----------


## 😊😊😊

سلام بچه ها ب کانال اقای سبطی سر بزنید توو اینساگراماتون اون پستا رو بزارید و منشن کنین افرادی ک گفته رو لطفا

----------


## Misto

*‍ اسنادی از فرزند بطحایی وزیر آموزش و پرورش
 که سال گذشته در حالی که هنوز سربازی نرفته و آخرین مدرک آکادمیکش دیپلم بوده بعنوان کارشناس ارشد ومعاونت یک موسسه، حقوق چندمیلیونی می‌گرفته!*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خودش یکی از نمکاس!


خوبه که  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## gloria1370

حس میکنم یه جورایی تاثیر قطعی داره پذیرفته میشه دیگه :Yahoo (101): حتی سبطی هم انگار امیدش رو از دست داد

----------


## Elahe_

سبطي كلا بيخيال شده 
بياين كانال اصلاح سهميه ايثارگران اونجا كمپين معدل هنوز ادامه داره سبطي ديگه نااميد شده

----------


## Misto

> سبطي كلا بيخيال شده 
> بياين كانال اصلاح سهميه ايثارگران اونجا كمپين معدل هنوز ادامه داره سبطي ديگه نااميد شده


چی ؟ نه بابا الان خودش داره میگه تو اینستاگرام فعالیت کنید ..  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Elahe_

> چی ؟ نه بابا الان خودش داره میگه تو اینستاگرام فعالیت کنید ..


اخه فعاليت اينستاگرام چيو حل ميكنه ؟ الان همه نماينده ها و خبرگزاريا از اين قضيه معدل اطلاع دارن خودشون
كانال اصلاح سهميه ايثارگران داره بيشتر فعاليت ميكنه در زمينه معدل تا سبطي ..از هر شهر سرگروه مشخص ميشه كه برن با نماينده ها صحبت كنن

----------


## BlackRose

> اخه فعاليت اينستاگرام چيو حل ميكنه ؟ الان همه نماينده ها و خبرگزاريا از اين قضيه معدل اطلاع دارن خودشون
> كانال اصلاح سهميه ايثارگران داره بيشتر فعاليت ميكنه در زمينه معدل تا سبطي ..از هر شهر سرگروه مشخص ميشه كه برن با نماينده ها صحبت كنن


آره ، تنها راهی هم که نجاتمون میده همین دیدار حضوری با نماینده هاست

----------


## reza2018

فعلا تنها کاری که دستمون بر میاد دیدار حضوری با نماینده هاست...قسمت سختش همین کمسیون هست.از کمسیون بگذره میتونیم بگیم مثبت شده

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


سبطي كلا بيخيال شده 
بياين كانال اصلاح سهميه ايثارگران اونجا كمپين معدل هنوز ادامه داره سبطي ديگه نااميد شده


ميشه آيديشونو بهم بدى*

----------


## Misto

> فعلا تنها کاری که دستمون بر میاد دیدار حضوری با نماینده هاست...قسمت سختش همین کمسیون هست.از کمسیون بگذره میتونیم بگیم مثبت شده


ما ها ک تهرون نیستیم بریم حضوری ببینیمشون .. باس اونایی ک اهل تهرون هستن زحمت مارم بکشن

----------


## Elahe_

> ما ها ک تهرون نیستیم بریم حضوری ببینیمشون .. باس اونایی ک اهل تهرون هستن زحمت مارم بکشن


نماينده ها اين هفته شهراي خودشونن
تو اين كانال كه گفتم هم هر شهر سرگروه مشخص ميشه ميرن تو شهر خودشون نمايندشونو ميبينن

----------


## Elahe_

> *
> ميشه آيديشونو بهم بدى*


Konkoorsahm

----------


## gloria1370

> سبطي كلا بيخيال شده 
> بياين كانال اصلاح سهميه ايثارگران اونجا كمپين معدل هنوز ادامه داره سبطي ديگه نااميد شده


پس حدسم درست بود چقدر بدددد

----------


## gloria1370

> فعلا تنها کاری که دستمون بر میاد دیدار حضوری با نماینده هاست...قسمت سختش همین کمسیون هست.از کمسیون بگذره میتونیم بگیم مثبت شده


خیلی خوبه که شما انقدر ثبات داری اروم و امیدواری

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> پس حدسم درست بود چقدر بدددد


شایعه ست، سبطی کی گفت من بی خیال شدم؟ خسته نمی شن اینایی که هی دروغ می بافن، باور نکنین

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط It is POSSIBLE


شایعه ست، سبطی کی گفت من بی خیال شدم؟ خسته نمی شن اینایی که هی دروغ می بافن، باور نکنین


راست ميگه ديگه سبطى هيچ غلطى نميكنه
اخه پست گزاشتن تو اينستاگرام چه فايده اى داره كى اصلا ميبينه!*

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> *
> راست ميگه ديگه سبطى هيچ غلطى نميكنه
> اخه پست گزاشتن تو اينستاگرام چه فايده اى داره كى اصلا ميبينه!*


سبطی از این ناراحت شده که چند روز پیش تو جلسه زاهدی داد و بیداد کرده و گفته سبطی مافیاست، حالا می خواد با طوفان اینستاگرامی چهره ی واقعی زاهدی و دار و دسته شو نمایان کنه تا جلوی سنگ اندازی هاشون رو بگیره وگرنه شک نکنین سبطی تا آخرش هست، به کمک هم حل می کنیم موضوع رو، نگران نباشین

----------


## mmr

شکست از روزی شروع میشه که فکرکنی شکست خوردی نه زمانیکه شکست خوردی

----------


## Elahe_

> شایعه ست، سبطی کی گفت من بی خیال شدم؟ خسته نمی شن اینایی که هی دروغ می بافن، باور نکنین


اينايي كه هي دروغ ميبافن؟!! :Yahoo (76):  عجب!

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> اينايي كه هي دروغ ميبافن؟!! عجب!


 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> اينايي كه هي دروغ ميبافن؟!! عجب!


گذشته از دروغ و راست گفتنتون مهم نیست سبطی چی میگه.اصلا همین که همیشه از بچه های کنکوری گرفته تا حتی افراد بالای 30 سال همگی منتظرن یکی بیاد بشه پرچم دار و اونا راه میوفتن ازش پیروی میکنن مشکله کاره.هر اتفاقی بیفته نقطه ضعف های فرد پرچم دار نقطه ضعف شما هم میشه.اگه اون مافیاس , همه ی کسایی که ازش پیروی میکنن به چشم افراد مخالفش مافیان!!مخصوصا این مجلسی های اسکول که اندازه سرخس شعور ندارن !
الآنم که اقای سبطی فعالیت نمیکنه (طبق گفته ی بچه ها ) و شما و خیلیا فکر میکنن دیگه آخر راهه و ناامید شدین دلیلش همینه
پس فعالیت نکردن ایشون چه دروغ چه راست اهمیتی نداره

----------


## مینووو

> *
> راست ميگه ديگه سبطى هيچ غلطى نميكنه
> اخه پست گزاشتن تو اينستاگرام چه فايده اى داره كى اصلا ميبينه!*


فضای مجازی رو دست کم نگیرین.... دو هفته بیشتر وقت نداریم هم باید به حرفای کانال اصلاح سهمیه عمل کنیم هم کانال اقای سبطی....پست اینستاگرام ودیدارحضوری

----------


## 😊😊😊

سلام ؛ توو مجلس یکی از حرفایه ناحسابی این بود ک یکی از افرادی ک خودش انتشارات داره ، مافیایه کنکوره و داره بچه هارو تشویق میکنه ک با تاثیر قطعی مخالفت کنن و مستقیما منظورشون اقایه سبطی بوده پس اقایه لاشکی خاستن ک بچه ها دیگ دخالت نکنن و در واقع بیشتر ب نحوه غیر مستقیم از اقایه سبطی خاستن ک کنار بایستن ک دیگ شبه ای باقی نمونه پس سکوته نسبیه اقایه سبطی ب نظرم کاملا هشیاری و باهوشیه ایشون رو میرسونه و فعالیت کم کانالشون ب خاطر اینه ک از طرفی بچه ها بهشون پیام میدن و اعتراض میکنن ک چرا دیگ فعالیت ندارن _ در کنارش من فکر میکنم هیچ دلیلی نداره ایشون تبلیغه کتاباشونو توو کانالشون نکنه چون این شغله این فرده و اصلا فروشه کتاب ن غیر قانونیه ن غیر اخلاقی موضوعه منفی فروشه کتاب هایی بود ک سریعا ب دنبال تاثیر قطعی وارد بازار شدن و اماده بودن و در نتیجه برای این طرح برنامه ریزی کرده بودن پس اعتراض ب اینک چرا ایشون دارن تبلیغ کتابشونو هم میکنن ب نظرم یه نگاهه منفی و غیر منطقیه ب اوضاع چون ماها هممون با همین کتاباس ک داریم درس میخونیم و بهشون نیاز داریم _ مساله بعدی اینه ک ما همچنان فعالیت خودمونو ادامه بدیم و کاری ک ازمون خاستن رو انجام بدیم اینک هر کس توو پیچه شخصیش پست بزاره دیگ نمیتونه ربط پیدا کنه ب هیچ انتشاراتی و کاملا اعتقاده هر فرد بوده و باعث اگاهی بیشتر بچه ها میشه من امروز آزمون بودم از اون کلاس تقریبا کسی حتی نمیدونست تاثیر قطعی ینی چی پس دوستان امیدوار باشین و ادامه بدین واقعا ما حقمونه ک بتونیم با معدل هجده یا چهارده بریم برای پزشکی

----------


## مینووو

> سلام ؛ توو مجلس یکی از حرفایه ناحسابی این بود ک یکی از افرادی ک خودش انتشارات داره ، مافیایه کنکوره و داره بچه هارو تشویق میکنه ک با تاثیر قطعی مخالفت کنن و مستقیما منظورشون اقایه سبطی بوده پس اقایه لاشکی خاستن ک بچه ها دیگ دخالت نکنن و در واقع بیشتر ب نحوه غیر مستقیم از اقایه سبطی خاستن ک کنار بایستن ک دیگ شبه ای باقی نمونه پس سکوته نسبیه اقایه سبطی ب نظرم کاملا هشیاری و باهوشیه ایشون رو میرسونه و فعالیت کم کانالشون ب خاطر اینه ک از طرفی بچه ها بهشون پیام میدن و اعتراض میکنن ک چرا دیگ فعالیت ندارن _ در کنارش من فکر میکنم هیچ دلیلی نداره ایشون تبلیغه کتاباشونو توو کانالشون نکنه چون این شغله این فرده و اصلا فروشه کتاب ن غیر قانونیه ن غیر اخلاقی موضوعه منفی فروشه کتاب هایی بود ک سریعا ب دنبال تاثیر قطعی وارد بازار شدن و اماده بودن و در نتیجه برای این طرح برنامه ریزی کرده بودن پس اعتراض ب اینک چرا ایشون دارن تبلیغ کتابشونو هم میکنن ب نظرم یه نگاهه منفی و غیر منطقیه ب اوضاع چون ماها هممون با همین کتاباس ک داریم درس میخونیم و بهشون نیاز داریم _ مساله بعدی اینه ک ما همچنان فعالیت خودمونو ادامه بدیم و کاری ک ازمون خاستن رو انجام بدیم اینک هر کس توو پیچه شخصیش پست بزاره دیگ نمیتونه ربط پیدا کنه ب هیچ انتشاراتی و کاملا اعتقاده هر فرد بوده و باعث اگاهی بیشتر بچه ها میشه من امروز آزمون بودم از اون کلاس تقریبا کسی حتی نمیدونست تاثیر قطعی ینی چی پس دوستان امیدوار باشین و ادامه بدین واقعا ما حقمونه ک بتونیم با معدل هجده یا چهارده بریم برای پزشکی


تعجب میکنم بچه ها میگن اقای سبطی کشیده کنار... ایشون امشب هم گفتن که امشب وفردا باید دوباره پست تاثیر معدل رو توی اینستا بذاریم بعدش دیگ دیدار حضوری که برنامش رو خودشون میدن
ادرس تلگرام واینستای اقای صدرالسادات هم گذاشتن که بهشون  پیام بدیم .... دیگه چیکار کنه اقای سبطی

----------


## SinaAhmadi

سبطی کارش درسته...
نا امید هم نشین...فکر ترمیم معدل رو از سرتون بندازین...چرا مث جرقه اید؟زود میاین زودم میرید؟اصلن میدونین چرا باز افتاد دوهفته دیگه؟ چون کار تقریبن تمام بود ولی اون دوتا حیوون دیدن نمیتونن کاری کنند با به هم زدن بحث و سروصدا کاری کردند که جلسه پیش نرفت و رییس جلسه جلسه رو تعطیل کرد..ینی عملن هیچ کارینمیتونستن کنن
به حرف اون دوستان تغیر رشته ای یا دیپلم عهد عتیقی هم که میان حدیث میسازن و میگن کار تمومه و مثبت نیمشه گوش ندین.! اونا از خداشون قطعی بمونه ..ولی ما باید کار خودمون رو کنیم

----------


## mlt

ما نخواستیم نماینده ها از صحن بیان تو کمیسیون به عنوان مهمان...همون9تا موافق اگه مثل اون خره(زاهدی) داد فریاد میزدن 21رای میاورد...سلیمی به عنوان مهمان به دادمون رسید...نمیتونم این سعیدی و صادقی و ابطحی چه غلطی میکنن فقط بلدن چرت بگن

----------


## 😊😊😊

> سبطی کارش درسته...
> نا امید هم نشین...فکر ترمیم معدل رو از سرتون بندازین...چرا مث جرقه اید؟زود میاین زودم میرید؟اصلن میدونین چرا باز افتاد دوهفته دیگه؟ چون کار تقریبن تمام بود ولی اون دوتا حیوون دیدن نمیتونن کاری کنند با به هم زدن بحث و سروصدا کاری کردند که جلسه پیش نرفت و رییس جلسه جلسه رو تعطیل کرد..ینی عملن هیچ کارینمیتونستن کنن
> به حرف اون دوستان تغیر رشته ای یا دیپلم عهد عتیقی هم که میان حدیث میسازن و میگن کار تمومه و مثبت نیمشه گوش ندین.! اونا از خداشون قطعی بمونه ..ولی ما باید کار خودمون رو کنیم


دقیقا منم نظرم همینه اگ زورشون میرسید اصلا نمیزاشتن ب دوهفته دیگ بکشه همون هفته قطعی بودنشو برا همیشع اعلام میکردن پس اقایه لاشکی و بقیه نماینده های طرف ما نفوذه خوبی دارن فقط مساله منفی گردش مالیه زیادیه ک پشته این ماجرا رو گرم میکنه

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Elahe_


Konkoorsahm


اين كاناله كه گفتى چه خوبه
واسه همه شهرها سرگروه گذاشتن ادمينشم ميگه حتى اگه كسى هم بهشون پيام نده خودشون ميرن
اگر واقعا برن خيلي عالى ميشه
طرح از كميسيون لعنتى بياد بيرون خيالمون از بابت صحن راحته!
الان ديدم دكتر سبطى هم از كانالشون فوروارد كرده گزاشته*

----------


## AminSD

*http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/405905/ن...ف-می-شود*

----------


## AminSD

*من كه دلم خيلى روشنه؛ شمارو نميدونم!*

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> *من كه دلم خيلى روشنه؛ شمارو نميدونم!*


با توجه به سواد و هوششون نتیجه میگیرن که تاثیر قطعی بالای 40 درصد واسه مناطق محروم بهتره و کمک کننده :Yahoo (4): بعدم واسه بقیه ی مناطقو میکنن 40 قطعی.محرومارو 45 قطعی
ترمیم هم قیمتشو میبرن بالا در جهت آرمان های امام
زیاد امیدوار نباش که بیان تاثیرو کنن مثبتو همه چی به خوشی تموم شه

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _StuBBorN_


با توجه به سواد و هوششون نتیجه میگیرن که تاثیر قطعی بالای 40 درصد واسه مناطق محروم بهتره و کمک کنندهبعدم واسه بقیه ی مناطقو میکنن 40 قطعی.محرومارو 45 قطعی
ترمیم هم قیمتشو میبرن بالا در جهت آرمان های امام
زیاد امیدوار نباش که بیان تاثیرو کنن مثبتو همه چی به خوشی تموم شه


شما اينجورى فكر كن*

----------


## AminSD

*رئیس فراکسیون فرهنگیان مجلس گفت: راهکار مقابله با پیامدهای کنکور تنها در گفتار درمانی و ترساندن دانش‌آموزان و خانواده‌ها از مافیای کنکور نیست.۲۲ مهر ۱۳۹۷ - ۱۰:۳۷اجتماعی فرهنگیان و مدارس نظرات 






به گزارش خبرنگار اجتماعی خبرگزاری تسنیم, حمیدرضا حاجی بابایی رئیس فراکسیون فرهنگیان مجلس، اظهار کرد: بهتر نیست به جای هیاهو قانون را اجرا کنیم, دانش‌آموزان را قربانی بی‌تدبیری خود نکنیم.وی افزود: مدرسه فروشی و ضربات سنگین به مدارس دولتی, مافیای کنکور را تقویت کرد. آسیب‌‌های مزمن  تحمیل شده بر آموزش و پرورش کشور از ناحیه آزمونی پر هیاهو با نام "کنکور"، بر کسی پوشیده نیست. دانش‌آموزان را قربانی بی‌تدبیری خود نکنیم.رئیس فراکسیون فرهنگیان مجلس گفت: بی‌تردید چاره فائق آمدن بر آن را نیز  لاجرم باید درپای بندبودن  به  اجرای قانون مصوب مجلس در شهریور 1392، با نام "سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو در دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز آموزش عالی" جست‌وجو کرد.حاجی‌بابایی افزود: البته این ایراد فاحش بر مجلس خصوصاً کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات رواست که با گذشت بیش از 5 سال از تصویب قانون مذکور ،هرگز از اهرم‌های نظارتی خویش برای تمکین دولت به اجرای مصوبات خود بهره نجسته است.وی خاطرنشان کرد: راهکار مقابله با پیامدهای ناگوار کنکور، تنها در بسنده کردن به گفتار درمانی و انذار دانش‌آموزان و خانواده‌ها از برچسب هیولا یا مافیا نیست.رئیس فراکسیون فرهنگیان مجلس عنوان کرد: جای این پرسش از آموزش و پرورش به قوت خود  باقی است: "شما که به درستی علم مخالفت با هیولای کنکور را به آسمان بلند کرده‌اید چرا در طول پنج سال گذشته، هیچگاه اجرای قانون را جدی نگرفته‌اید؟ بلکه با هیولای مدرسه فروشی و خصوصی‌سازی و ضربات سنگین به مدارس دولتی و مبارزه بی‌امان با مدارس تیزهوشان و نمونه دولتی آبرویی برای معدل باقی نمانده است.حاجی‌بابایی بیان کرد: هیولا را باید در کسانی دید که دستی در مدیریت و دستی در مدرسه خود دارند و دستی در مدیریت کتاب و غیره و دستی در نفوذ برای جا انداختن کتاب‌های خود دارند و در هر چاپ کتاب درسی و ضمن خدمتی دم خروس کتاب‌های خودشان بیرون می‌زند.وی ادامه داد: قطعاً واقفید  بر اساس تبصره "یک" ذیل ماده" پنج" قانون موصوف، آموزش و پرورش موظف به ارائه سوابق تحصیلی داوطلبان در طول سه سال پایانی دوره دوم متوسطه بر اساس آزمونهای عمومی و تخصصی هماهنگ کشوری با استانداردهای تعریف شده از سوی شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش بوده است؟ اما دریغ از برداشتن قدمی در  میدان عمل! رئیس فراکسیون فرهنگیان مجلس گفت: آیا بهتر نبود ‌مدیران محترم آموزش و پرورش مدام ‌به جای ترساندن مکرر مردم از ‌"هیولا و مافیای مهیب کنکور‌، به صراحت به جامعه هدف پاسخ می‌دادند، چرا با معطل گذاشتن این ظرفیت قانونی، بهانه لازم را برای مقصر جلوه دادن آموزش و پرورش  در اختیار سازمان سنجش  قرار داده‌اند؟حاجی‌بابایی بیان کرد: هر ساله ‌بلاتکلیفی بیش از ‌یک میلیون داوطلب ورود به دانشگاه‌ها در اثر وعده‌های‌ متناقض، گنگ و فاقد پشتوانه مسئولان ذیربط در خصوص اعمال سوابق تحصیلی، موجی از نارضایتی را در خانواده‌ها به همراه داشته است که قطعاً سهم بزرگی از آن پیش از هر کس، متوجه مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش است.وی یادآور شد: پیش‌بینی ساز و کار لازم برای برگزاری امتحاناتی امن, استاندارد، با اعتبار و پایایی لازم در سه سال پایانی متوسطه ضروری‌ترین پیش نیاز برای اجرایی شدن قانون چیره شدن بر غول کنکور است.رئیس فراکسیون فرهنگیان مجلس خاطرنشان کرد: بدیهی است این گام آغازین را مقدم بر همه برابر قانون باید آموزش و پرورش بردارد. تمسک جستن به بهانه‌هایی مانند نبود منابع مالی و یا فقدان ساختار مناسب برای اجرای این قانون در تشکیلات آموزش و پرورش، در حقیقت به منزله گریز از ایفای وظیفه‌ای است که مجلس آن را بر دوش آموزش و پرورش نهاده است.حاجی‌بابایی ادامه داد: تأثیر مثبت یا مطلق معدل قبل از اجرایی شدن تبصره" یک" ماده "پنج" قانون یاد شده، تفسیری ناصواب و ابتر از آن است که باید  با جدیت مانع اجرای آن شد.رئیس فراکسیون فرهنگیان مجلس خاطرنشان کرد: لطفاً این بی‌تدبیری را عناصر سیاسی صرف که به  همه امور سیاسی دخالت می‌کنند الآن پاسخ به معلم و دانش‌آموز به حساب تحجر وآدم‌های سنتی، سند تحول و دین نگذارند.انتهای پیام/*

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> *
> شما اينجورى فكر كن*


امیدوارم اونی شه که شما میگی.منم شاید کنکور بدم اگه زودتر مثبت شه.وگرنه با معدل 15 ...

----------


## saj8jad

*آموزش‌وپرورش روش عجیبی برای درآمدزایی از کنکور پیدا کرده است؛*
*گردش مالی ۳۰۰ میلیاردی از ترمیم معدل کنکور!* 

                         به گفته مسئولان  سازمان سنجش حدود یک میلیون نفر هرساله در آزمون سراسری شرکت می‌کنند و از  این تعداد، حدود 400 تا 500 هزار نفر از سنوات قبلی و پشت‌کنکوری‌ها هستند.  احتمالا منهای آن حدود پنج هزار نفری که معدل 20 دارند و نیازی به ترمیم  ندارند، حدود 495 هزار نفر می‌توانند می‌توانند در پروسه ترمیم معدل شرکت  کنند.

احتمالا همین روزها، وقتی مجید حسینی از بی‌عدالتی آموزشی و مافیای کنکور  در قاب تلویزیون سخن می‌گوید، همزمان برای اینکه این مافیا قدرتش را نشان  دهد تبلیغات کتاب‌های کنکوری‌اش را دوباره زیرنویس می‌کند و این‌بار کتابی  جدید را برای ترمیم معدل معرفی می‌کند، اسمش را هم یک چیزی می‌گذارد دیگر!  روباه پشیمان، خط ترمیم، فلان رنگی و پیمانه ترمیم و از همین اسم‌هایی که  هرکدامش برای دشت میلیاردها تومان پول بزک شده‌اند. * 

ترمیم معدل*
همه ما دوران مدرسه را به یاد داریم. اهمیت نمراتی که کسب می‌کردیم برای  خود و خانواده‌هایمان متغیر بود، آنقدری که برخی با نمرات پایین‌شان شاخ و  شانه می‌کشیدند که خیلی خفن هستیم و برخی دیگر هم گریه می‌کردند؛ چون  می‌دانستند تنبیه در انتظارشان است. این التهاب نمرات و معدل از همان دوران  اول ابتدایی بود تا همین چند سال آخر دوره دبیرستان. هرچه بالاتر می‌آمدیم  خودمان می‌فهمیدیم ارزش این نوع درس خواندن چقدر پایین است ولی به همین  موازات اهمیت نمرات بالاتر می‌رفت؛ چون به کمک معدل و نمره در شکست غول  کنکور نیاز داشتیم. طبق آخرین اخبار در ارتباط با تاثیر معدل در کنکور  سراسری 98، برای داوطلبان نظام جدید شامل 30 درصد است که 20 درصد به صورت  قطعی و 10 درصد به صورت مثبت است.
این را که می‌خوانیم یعنی حداقل 30  درصد راهی که باید طی شود تا به یک صندلی در یک دانشگاه معتبر منتج شود،  می‌توان با نمرات سال‌های پایانی دبیرستان به دست آورد. سال‌هایی که  خیلی‌ها تحت تاثیر عوامل بسیاری از دست می‌دهند و خیلی‌های دیگر هم با  استفاده از عواملی، آن را به دست می‌آورند و خیال‌شان راحت است.

 


مدت‌هاست موضوعی مطرح شده مبنی‌بر  ترمیم معدل؛ ساده که بخواهیم بیانش کنیم یعنی کسانی که نمرات پایینی در هر  درسی در دوره متوسطه کسب کرده‌اند می‌توانند در یکی از امتحانات شهریور، دی  یا خرداد به همراه دانش‌آموزان دوره بزرگسالان شرکت کنند و با پرداخت حدود  40 هزار تومان برای هر درس دوباره امتحان بدهند و نمره و معدل‌شان را  ترمیم کنند. (البته این هزینه متناسب با منطقه آزمون و برخی متغیرهای دیگر  متفاوت است و بالا و پایین می‌شود.) حالا پرداختن به چند نکته در این  ارتباط ضروری است؛ ابتدا تعداد داوطلبانی که هرساله پشت کنکور می‌مانند و  بخشی از آنها مایل هستند برای بهبود رتبه‌های خود از این روش استفاده کنند.  دوم، این موضوع چه رابطه‌ای با عدالت آموزشی دارد و دانشجویانی که قبلا از  این امکان بهره‌مند نبودند چه درخواستی دارند؟ سوم، این موضوع نوعی میانبر  غیرمنطقی و غیرعادلانه برای آن 30 درصدی است که قرار است جریان سنجش ورود  به دانشگاه‌ها را به سمت عدالت سوق دهند، درصورتی‌‌که با این کار به  فربه‌تر شدن مافیای آموزشی و پیچیده‌تر شدن پروسه کنکور کمک می‌کنند. *

گردش مالی حدود ۳۰۰ میلیاردی با پروسه ترمیم معدل*
از آنجایی که به گفته مسئولان سازمان سنجش حدود یک میلیون نفر هرساله در  آزمون سراسری شرکت می‌کنند و از این تعداد، حدود 400 تا 500 هزار نفر از  سنوات قبلی و پشت‌کنکوری‌ها هستند. احتمالا منهای آن حدود پنج هزار نفری که  معدل 20 دارند و نیازی به ترمیم ندارند، حدود 495 هزار نفر می‌توانند در  پروسه ترمیم معدل شرکت کنند. 

حالا با  یک ضرب ساده بین تعداد دروسی که می‌شود 10 درس با سقف داوطلبان پشت‌کنکوری  غیر از معدل 20، چیزی حدود دو هزار و 970 میلیارد ریال عایدی آموزش‌وپرورش  از این پروسه ترمیمی خواهد بود؛ درصورتی که همه پشت‌کنکوری‌ها را قائل به  انجام این اتفاق ندانیم و بر فرض اینکه نصف پشت‌کنکوری‌ها می‌خواهند  معدل‌شان را ترمیم کنند، از این مقدار تقریبی 250 هزار نفر برای 10 درس،  چیزی حدود هزار میلیارد ریال عاید آموزش‌وپرورش خواهد شد. 

 آنچه تا به اینجا گفته شد صرفا هزینه آزمون با فرض آمادگی شخصی هر فرد و  بدون رجوع به کتاب‌های کمک‌آموزشی و خرید‌های اضافی است وگرنه نکات  قابل‌تامل در این‌باره همان‌طور که گفته شد متعدد است. مافیای  کنکوری که با هر بار ترس از حذف، جا پای خود را در دوره‌های تحصیلی سفت‌تر  می‌کند، این‌بار می‌تواند از چنین حفره‌ای نهایت استفاده را ببرد؛ چراکه  این جمعیت کثیر پشت‌کنکوری قطعا برای رقابت از 20 درصد تاثیر قطعی و 10  درصد تاثیر مثبت نخواهد گذشت. باید دید در ادامه واکنش وزارت  آموزش‌وپرورش و مجلس شورای اسلامی در این ارتباط چه خواهد بود و آیا همچون  سیاست افزایش ساعت کاری معلمان این موضوع هم در راستای هزینه‌کرد کم و  درآمدزایی اتفاق می‌افتد و البته مانند سیاست‌هایی نظیر رشد مدارس غیردولتی  و پولی‌سازی مدارس، گامی در راستای بی‌عدالتی آموزشی خواهد بود. همین حالا که این گزارش را می‌نویسم،  بودند و هستند دانش‌آموزانی که تماس گرفتند و از ناتوانی در پرداخت این  مبلغ و حتی چرایی برگزاری چنین آزمونی گلایه دارند. به‌هرحال عده‌ای  می‌خواهند بر سر چند صدم هم برای آینده‌شان بجنگند و عده‌ای هم شاید  بخواهند و نتوانند و این دوباره پول و سرمایه است که حائل میان رقابت سالم و  گزینش صحیح می‌شود.

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> *آموزش‌وپرورش روش عجیبی برای درآمدزایی از کنکور پیدا کرده است؛*
> *گردش مالی ۳۰۰ میلیاردی از ترمیم معدل کنکور!* 
> 
>                          به گفته مسئولان  سازمان سنجش حدود یک میلیون نفر هرساله در آزمون سراسری شرکت می‌کنند و از  این تعداد، حدود 400 تا 500 هزار نفر از سنوات قبلی و پشت‌کنکوری‌ها هستند.  احتمالا منهای آن حدود پنج هزار نفری که معدل 20 دارند و نیازی به ترمیم  ندارند، حدود 495 هزار نفر می‌توانند می‌توانند در پروسه ترمیم معدل شرکت  کنند.
> 
> احتمالا همین روزها، وقتی مجید حسینی از بی‌عدالتی آموزشی و مافیای کنکور  در قاب تلویزیون سخن می‌گوید، همزمان برای اینکه این مافیا قدرتش را نشان  دهد تبلیغات کتاب‌های کنکوری‌اش را دوباره زیرنویس می‌کند و این‌بار کتابی  جدید را برای ترمیم معدل معرفی می‌کند، اسمش را هم یک چیزی می‌گذارد دیگر!  روباه پشیمان، خط ترمیم، فلان رنگی و پیمانه ترمیم و از همین اسم‌هایی که  هرکدامش برای دشت میلیاردها تومان پول بزک شده‌اند. * 
> 
> ترمیم معدل*
> همه ما دوران مدرسه را به یاد داریم. اهمیت نمراتی که کسب می‌کردیم برای  خود و خانواده‌هایمان متغیر بود، آنقدری که برخی با نمرات پایین‌شان شاخ و  شانه می‌کشیدند که خیلی خفن هستیم و برخی دیگر هم گریه می‌کردند؛ چون  می‌دانستند تنبیه در انتظارشان است. این التهاب نمرات و معدل از همان دوران  اول ابتدایی بود تا همین چند سال آخر دوره دبیرستان. هرچه بالاتر می‌آمدیم  خودمان می‌فهمیدیم ارزش این نوع درس خواندن چقدر پایین است ولی به همین  موازات اهمیت نمرات بالاتر می‌رفت؛ چون به کمک معدل و نمره در شکست غول  کنکور نیاز داشتیم. طبق آخرین اخبار در ارتباط با تاثیر معدل در کنکور  سراسری 98، برای داوطلبان نظام جدید شامل 30 درصد است که 20 درصد به صورت  قطعی و 10 درصد به صورت مثبت است.
> ...


ای کاش این متن تو خبرگزاری های معتبر نشر داده بشه...

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط It is POSSIBLE


ای کاش این متن تو خبرگزاری های معتبر نشر داده بشه...


اين متن از روزنامه فرهيختگان هست! چاپ امروز ٢٢ مهر*

----------


## BlackRose

> *من كه دلم خيلى روشنه؛ شمارو نميدونم!*


بله ! اصلا سه شنبه قبل هم رای میاورد اگر جنجال زاهدی نبود ... ولی این هفته بچه ها رفتن دیدار نماینده ها و آگاه تر شدن.
همین الان تو کانال یکی از بچه ها گفت آقای عبادی ( عضو کمیسیون آموزش ) گفته قراره در چلسه کمیسیون دکتر خدایی حضور داشته باشه و این عالیه چون خدایی بارها گفته موافق مثبت هست.

----------


## mmr

این الان طعنه بود یا نه؟؟


> بله ! اصلا سه شنبه قبل هم رای میاورد اگر جنجال زاهدی نبود ... ولی این هفته بچه ها رفتن دیدار نماینده ها و آگاه تر شدن.
> همین الان تو کانال یکی از بچه ها گفت آقای عبادی ( عضو کمیسیون آموزش ) گفته قراره در چلسه کمیسیون دکتر خدایی حضور داشته باشه و این عالیه چون خدایی بارها گفته موافق قطعی هست.

----------


## Saeed79

> بله ! اصلا سه شنبه قبل هم رای میاورد اگر جنجال زاهدی نبود ... ولی این هفته بچه ها رفتن دیدار نماینده ها و آگاه تر شدن.
> همین الان تو کانال یکی از بچه ها گفت آقای عبادی ( عضو کمیسیون آموزش ) گفته قراره در چلسه کمیسیون دکتر خدایی حضور داشته باشه و این عالیه چون خدایی بارها گفته موافق قطعی هست.


مخالف قطعیه نه موافق !

----------


## mmr

:Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50): 


> بله ! اصلا سه شنبه قبل هم رای میاورد اگر جنجال زاهدی نبود ... ولی این هفته بچه ها رفتن دیدار نماینده ها و آگاه تر شدن.
> همین الان تو کانال یکی از بچه ها گفت آقای عبادی ( عضو کمیسیون آموزش ) گفته قراره در چلسه کمیسیون دکتر خدایی حضور داشته باشه و این عالیه چون خدایی بارها گفته موافق قطعی هست.

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79


مخالف قطعیه نه موافق !


منظورش از اون قطعى ١٠٠درصد هست؛ قطعيه معدل نيست*

----------


## BlackRose

> *
> منظورش از اون قطعى ١٠٠درصد هست؛ قطعيه معدل نيست*


دقیقا! حالا ویرایش هم کردم شبهه پیش نیاد :Yahoo (77):

----------


## AminSD

*بچه ها اين وويسى كه كانال سهميه ها گزاشته گوش كنيد؛ خدري با احمدى لاشكى صحبت كرده
خيااااالمون راحت شد ديگه
تقريبا همه چيز تمومه*

----------


## Amirkhan21

> *بچه ها اين وويسى كه كانال سهميه ها گزاشته گوش كنيد؛ خدري با احمدى لاشكى صحبت كرده
> خيااااالمون راحت شد ديگه
> تقريبا همه چيز تمومه*


کاناله اید ی اش چیه

----------


## AminSD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirkhan21


کاناله اید ی اش چیه


@ konkoorsahm*

----------


## mlt

امیدوارمون کرد نه اینکه خیالمونو راحت کرد...هیچی بیشتر نامه175نماینده خیال مارو راحت نکرد که چی شد.....


> *بچه ها اين وويسى كه كانال سهميه ها گزاشته گوش كنيد؛ خدري با احمدى لاشكى صحبت كرده
> خيااااالمون راحت شد ديگه
> تقريبا همه چيز تمومه*

----------


## Kourosh2018

سلام دوستان،
من تازه عضو انجمن شدم. اطلاعاتم در مورد کنکور خیلی کم هست. الان وضعیت چطوره؟ تاثیر معدل قطعی حتمی شده یا هنوزم جایی برای امید هست؟
سوال دیگم هم اینه که منظور از تاثیر معدل، معدل دیپلم هست یا پیش دانشگاهی؟ (نظام قدیم هستم)پ
من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی هست اما میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم. تاثیر معدل برای من اصلات چطور میشه؟

----------


## reza4024

دوستان بالاخره چی شد؟

----------


## gloria1370

> سلام دوستان،
> من تازه عضو انجمن شدم. اطلاعاتم در مورد کنکور خیلی کم هست. الان وضعیت چطوره؟ تاثیر معدل قطعی حتمی شده یا هنوزم جایی برای امید هست؟
> سوال دیگم هم اینه که منظور از تاثیر معدل، معدل دیپلم هست یا پیش دانشگاهی؟ (نظام قدیم هستم)پ
> من دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهیم ریاضی هست اما میخوام کنکور انسانی شرکت کنم. تاثیر معدل برای من اصلات چطور میشه؟


چه سالی گرفتین دیپلم و پشتون رو؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه دیپلم از 84 به بعد و پیش از 91 به بعد گرفتین هم پیش و هم دیپلم به ترتیب به میزان 3.5 درصد و 16.5 درصد اعمال میشه ...هنوز میزان تاثیر برا تغییر رشته ای ها مشخص نیست متن سنجشو برو تو سایتش بخون....ضمنا هنوز تکلیف معدل صد در صد مشخص نیست .....

----------


## Kourosh2018

> چه سالی گرفتین دیپلم و پشتون رو؟؟؟؟؟؟ اگه دیپلم از 84 به بعد و پیش از 91 به بعد گرفتین هم پیش و هم دیپلم به ترتیب به میزان 3.5 درصد و 16.5 درصد اعمال میشه ...هنوز میزان تاثیر برا تغییر رشته ای ها مشخص نیست متن سنجشو برو تو سایتش بخون....ضمنا هنوز تکلیف معدل صد در صد مشخص نیست .....


مرسی از پاسختون. دیپلم رو سال 91 گرفتم. برای چند تا از امتحان های پیش دانشگاهی هم خرداد ماه و هم شهریور غائب بودم. تازه دی ماه امسال میخوام اون امتحانات رو شرکت کنم و پیش دانشگاهی رو تکمیل کنم.
پس با این حساب 3.5% معدل پیش دانشگاهی و 16.5% معدل دیپلم برای من اعمال میشه  :Yahoo (19): 
این سیستم خیلی ناعادلانست. موقعی که ما داشتیم سال های دبیرستان رو میگذروندیم خبری از این مسائل نبود. به نظرم باید از حداقل 4 سال قبل اعلام کنند که میخوان فلان سال تاثیر معدل رو شروع کنند تا دانش آموزها بدونند چی در انتظارشونه.
امیدوارم مجلس تاثیر قطعی رو منتفی کنه. وگرنه خیلی از دانش آموزایی که در شرایطی مثل شرایط من هستند این وسط قربانی میشن.

----------


## moeinn

ه احتمال بسیار زیاد و بر اساس اطلاعات دریافت شده از مجلس❌بررسی طرح اصلاح قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو(تاثیر معدل) در روز ❌یکشنبه❌ در کمیسیون آموزش  برگزار میشود

----------


## Green Aurora

حالا چند درصد احتمال میره فردا چشمامون اشک آلود نباشه و خوشحال باشیم و با وجود اینکه غلامی و زاهدی و بطحایی هم هستن همه چیز خوب پیش بره؟؟؟؟؟!!  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## moeinn

> حالا چند درصد احتمال میره فردا چشمامون اشک آلود نباشه و خوشحال باشیم و با وجود اینکه غلامی و زاهدی و بطحایی هم هستن همه چیز خوب پیش بره؟؟؟؟؟!!


بچه ها که تو همه شهرا پیگیر بودن و با نماینده ها ملاقات داشتن تا ببینیم چی میشه البته اگه بگیم قطعی کنید اینا بر عکس عمل میکنن میگن مثبت اگه بگیم مثبت شه اونا فک میکنن خودشون درست میگن قطعی میکنن

----------


## HossEin_v

> حالا چند درصد احتمال میره فردا چشمامون اشک آلود نباشه و خوشحال باشیم و با وجود اینکه غلامی و زاهدی و بطحایی هم هستن همه چیز خوب پیش بره؟؟؟؟؟!!


... !?Who Knows

هیچی معلوم نیست، ولی من امیدوارم ...

----------


## Love lover

بابا چقدر شما منتظر مثبت بودنید 
اگر میخواین بدبخت بشین منتظر بمونید 
اگر میخواین بدبخت بشین دکتر نشید
اگر میخواین بدبخت بشین معدلتون رو 20 نکید
کلا راه های بدبخت شدن زیاده 
ولی راه خوشبختی توی ایران یه راه بیشتر نیست دکتر بشو و معدلت رو 20 بکن
 :Y (742):  :Yahoo (53):  :Y (450):  :Y (569):  :Y (730):  :Y (492):  :Y (741):  :Y (502):  :Y (718):

----------


## moeinn

> بابا چقدر شما منتظر مثبت بودنید 
> اگر میخواین بدبخت بشین منتظر بمونید 
> اگر میخواین بدبخت بشین دکتر نشید
> اگر میخواین بدبخت بشین معدلتون رو 20 نکید
> کلا راه های بدبخت شدن زیاده 
> ولی راه خوشبختی توی ایران یه راه بیشتر نیست دکتر بشو و معدلت رو 20 بکن


رد دادی کلا

----------


## Love lover

> رد دادی کلا



بالاخره 
شاهنامه آخرش خوشه :Yahoo (20): 
جوجه هم آخر پاییز میمیره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## moeinn

:Y (720):  :Y (720):  :Y (720): 


> بالاخره 
> شاهنامه آخرش خوشه
> جوجه هم آخر پاییز میمیره

----------


## مینووو

> حالا چند درصد احتمال میره فردا چشمامون اشک آلود نباشه و خوشحال باشیم و با وجود اینکه غلامی و زاهدی و بطحایی هم هستن همه چیز خوب پیش بره؟؟؟؟؟!!


50درصد

----------


## Elahe_

اگه فردا راي نياره يعني ديگه بدبخت شديم ؟ هيچ راه ديگه اي نميمونه و تمومه؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Green Aurora

> اگه فردا راي نياره يعني ديگه بدبخت شديم ؟ هيچ راه ديگه اي نميمونه و تمومه؟


دقیقا همینکه گفتی. هیچ راهی نمیمونه جز ترمیم. که اونم من پول ندارم اگه شما دارید میتونید ترمیم معدل برید..

----------


## moeinn

> اگه فردا راي نياره يعني ديگه بدبخت شديم ؟ هيچ راه ديگه اي نميمونه و تمومه؟


نگران نباش رای میاره نیاورد فدا سرت ترمیم که هست

----------


## Green Aurora

ترمیم برای کسانی خوبه که میتونن سیصد چهارصد پول بریزن تو حلق بطحایی برای ما که بابامون کارگره ...

----------


## Green Aurora

سخته..

----------


## Amirkhan21

منم اینکارو نمی تونم بکنم متاسفانه

----------


## moeinn

> ترمیم برای کسانی خوبه که میتونن سیصد چهارصد پول بریزن تو حلق بطحایی برای ما که بابامون کارگره ...


هیییییییییییییی خدااااااااااااااااااااا نگران نباشین درست میشه فردا به امید خدا خدا بزرگه

----------


## moeinn

یه روز نبود یه خبر خوب بشنویم  از مسعولین

----------


## moeinn

این وزیرای اموزش و پرورش رو استیظاح میکردن چه خوب میشد

----------


## Misto

> اگه فردا راي نياره يعني ديگه بدبخت شديم ؟ هيچ راه ديگه اي نميمونه و تمومه؟


آره یعنی خداحافظ پزشکی ... خداحافظ دندون پزشکی  و .... 
 :Yahoo (77): باید تظاهرات کنیم نشه بریم مجلسو که نه ساختمون آموزش و پرورش رو به توپ ببندیم

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Misto


آره یعنی خداحافظ پزشکی ... خداحافظ دندون پزشکی  و .... 
باید تظاهرات کنیم نشه بریم مجلسو که نه ساختمون آموزش و پرورش رو به توپ ببندیم


گود بای پارتیه؟جو ندین الکی*

----------


## Amirkhan21

هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته دور همیه....اخرشم همون اش و کاسس ... :Yahoo (35):

----------


## gloria1370

یه جایی مشخص کنید همگی بریم گریه کنیم فردا؟!!! :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Green Aurora

شیش ساعت دیگه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*من نمیخوام نا امید باشم ولی همش فکرای نا امید کننده میاد سراغم....*

----------


## Green Aurora

> *من نمیخوام نا امید باشم ولی همش فکرای نا امید کننده میاد سراغم....*


منم همینطور..

----------


## Green Aurora

> یه جایی مشخص کنید همگی بریم گریه کنیم فردا؟!!!


گریه آخه که فایده نداره یکار خفن تر !!  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MH.FA2343

بخدا توکل کنید که آرامش بخش دلهاست

----------


## Sanaz18

در صورتیکه تاثیر مثبت نشد همگی روز۱آبان در تمام شهرستانا ایران ساعت ۱۱مقابل اموزش و پرورشا هرشهرستان

----------


## amir.h.h

خبرش ساعت چند میاد بیرون کسی می دونه؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## gloria1370

> گریه آخه که فایده نداره یکار خفن تر !!


چیکار؟!خودکشی دست جمعی؟خخ

----------


## gloria1370

بطحایی اشغال دو هفته پیش نبود؟!

----------


## Green Aurora

سه ساعت دیگه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Green Aurora

> بطحایی اشغال دو هفته پیش نبود؟!


دو هفته پیش بود.. زاهدی هم کولی بازی دراورد گند زد به همه چی.. اینبار اینکارو نکنه خوبه.. اخه بحث سیصد میلیارد تومن پول ترمیم معدل درمیونه..حتی شاید هم بیشتر از سیصد میلیارد..

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> دو هفته پیش بود.. زاهدی هم کولی بازی دراورد گند زد به همه چی.. اینبار اینکارو نکنه خوبه.. اخه بحث سیصد میلیارد تومن پول ترمیم معدل درمیونه..


اون قسمت کولی بازیشو میشه تهیه کرد ؟! خیلی کنجکاوم بدونم چی شد اون روز

----------


## Green Aurora

> دو هفته پیش بود.. زاهدی هم کولی بازی دراورد گند زد به همه چی.. اینبار اینکارو نکنه خوبه.. اخه بحث سیصد میلیارد تومن پول ترمیم معدل درمیونه..حتی شاید هم بیشتر از سیصد میلیارد..


حالا صاحب این پولا کیه؟ بطحایی.. مگه میشع صاحاب پولا تو جلسه نباشه!؟ :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Green Aurora

> اون قسمت کولی بازیشو میشه تهیه کرد ؟! خیلی کنجکاوم بدونم چی شد اون روز


هیچی بطحایی کارداشت از جلسه رفت بیرون وزاهدی هم که کم اورده بود و همش میگفت تاثیر قطعی به ضرر مناطق محرومه صداشو برد بالا جلسه رو ریخت به هم یه حالت تشنجی گرفت جلسه..

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> هیچی بطحایی کارداشت از جلسه رفت بیرون وزاهدی هم که کم اورده بود و همش میگفت تاثیر قطعی به ضرر مناطق محرومه صداشو برد بالا جلسه رو ریخت به هم یه حالت تشنجی گرفت جلسه..


آهان.گفتم شاید آرشیو شده باشه جلسه بشه شنید

----------


## Elahe_

> بطحایی اشغال دو هفته پیش نبود؟!


نه نبود همون اولش كميسيونو ترك كرد .انگار خيالش راحت بود زاهدي و ميرزاده نميذارن راي بياره و جلسه رو به هم ميريزن

----------


## Elahe_

حالا تو كميسيونم راي بياره امكانش زياده تو صحن راي نيازه .هفت خان رستمه  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## khate

ینی یکی پیدا نشد این زاهدی رو بگیره..........استغفرالله   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin6

*بعد از زاهدى و ميرزاده مخالف سوم هم زبون باز كرد؛ بخونيد مصاحبه فلاحتى رو:
http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/406632/ح...E2%80%8Cشود*

----------


## moeinn

> *بعد از زاهدى و ميرزاده مخالف سوم هم زبون باز كرد؛ بخونيد مصاحبه فلاحتى رو:
> http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/406632/ح...E2%80%8Cشود*

----------


## moeinn

> *بعد از زاهدى و ميرزاده مخالف سوم هم زبون باز كرد؛ بخونيد مصاحبه فلاحتى رو:
> http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/406632/ح...E2%80%8Cشود*


دقیقه نود زیر همه چی میزنن

----------


## moeinn

> حالا تو كميسيونم راي بياره امكانش زياده تو صحن راي نيازه .هفت خان رستمه


تو کمیسیون فعلا در بیاد تا ببینیم چی میشه

----------


## khate

بچه ها بعدازظهر  دیگه مشخص میشه و مثبته یا قطعی؟؟؟؟

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> *بعد از زاهدى و ميرزاده مخالف سوم هم زبون باز كرد؛ بخونيد مصاحبه فلاحتى رو:
> http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/406632/ح...E2%80%8Cشود*


ا*گر تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 مثبت باشد حذف کنکور غیرممکن می شود*

----------


## moeinn

> ا*گر تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 مثبت باشد حذف کنکور غیرممکن می شود*


به جهنم حذف کنکور=پارتی بازی

----------


## Green Aurora

> *بعد از زاهدى و ميرزاده مخالف سوم هم زبون باز كرد؛ بخونيد مصاحبه فلاحتى رو:
> http://www.icana.ir/Fa/News/406632/ح...E2%80%8Cشود*


فلاحتی ،میرزاده، زاهدی از همون اول مخالف تاثیر مثبت بودن اینکارش جای تعجب نداره

----------


## Green Aurora

> تو کمیسیون فعلا در بیاد تا ببینیم چی میشه


بنظر من اگر همون دوفوریتی میرف جلو و طرح عادی نمیشد بهتر بود. کمیسیون رای بیاره، مجلس حتما رای میاره چون فقط نصف ارای حاضرین رو میخاد بعلاوه ی یک نفر یعنی 151 نفر که اونم داریم،، صد و شصتا نماینده رو که داریم.

----------


## Green Aurora

> به جهنم حذف کنکور=پارتی بازی


برای رشته ای پزشکی و پیراپزشکی ، حذف کنکور ممکن نیست، اینا نمیخوان ابن موضوع رو بفهمن

----------


## moeinn

> بنظر من اگر همون دوفوریتی میرف جلو و طرح عادی نمیشد بهتر بود. کمیسیون رای بیاره، مجلس حتما رای میاره چون فقط نصف ارای حاضرین رو میخاد بعلاوه ی یک نفر یعنی 151 نفر که اونم داریم،، صد و شصتا نماینده رو که داریم.


ولی دیشب خواب بد دیدم مطمعنم قطعی میمونه

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> به جهنم حذف کنکور=پارتی بازی


نه منظورم این بود که سطح فکریشون خیلی جالبه.خیلیاشون به همین قضیه اعتقاد دارن !
وگرنه کنکور هیچوقت نباید حذف شه.فقط چند مرحله ای بشه  :Yahoo (35):  که چون هزینه بالاس نمیشه

----------


## Green Aurora

من تایمر معکوسم فعال شده!
دو ساعت دیگه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## gloria1370

> نه نبود همون اولش كميسيونو ترك كرد .انگار خيالش راحت بود زاهدي و ميرزاده نميذارن راي بياره و جلسه رو به هم ميريزن


خدابداد برسه که خود نکبتشم هست...

----------


## Green Aurora

> ولی دیشب خواب بد دیدم مطمعنم قطعی میمونه


نفوس بد نزن منم دلم شور میزنه :Yahoo (19):

----------


## parham7983

کنکوری خوندن + 20 کردن معدل واقا مشکله...

----------


## gloria1370

اینا میخوان همه برن از ایران خودشون فقط بمونن همه چیزم برا خودشون باشه ....به هیچ خدایی هم اعتقاد ندارن لعنت بهشون اگه نذارن مثبت بشه.... :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Green Aurora

خلاصه که من از همین الان حس گریه دارم... واقعا تا حالا به بعدش فکر نکردم. به اگر نشد،،

----------


## Green Aurora

> اینا میخوان همه برن از ایران خودشون فقط بمونن همه چیزم برا خودشون باشه ....به هیچ خدایی هم اعتقاد ندارن لعنت بهشون اگه نذارن مثبت بشه....


همه از ایران برن اونوقت دیگه جیب مردم نمیمونه براشون که دستشون بره توش وبدزدن و بخورن اینا میخوان همه را زجر کش کنن

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> اینا میخوان همه برن از ایران خودشون فقط بمونن همه چیزم برا خودشون باشه ....به هیچ خدایی هم اعتقاد ندارن لعنت بهشون اگه نذارن مثبت بشه....


انگل زنده وابستس به میزبان.اگه مردم عادی برن از کجا تغذیه کنن اینا؟

----------


## Green Aurora

> خدابداد برسه که خود نکبتشم هست...


خود نکبتش که زر نمیزنه میده مشاوراش جاش زر بزنن مثل دفعه قبلش

----------


## gloria1370

همه فنی ها که رفتن و دارن میرن دل مردم به یه دو سه تا رشته خوش بود که اونم گرفتن ازشون با اینکار دیگه اونا هم برن هیچی دیگه مملکت موند و اونا و نفتش و همه چیش!!! نخبه هاشم همه اونور و به به کی بدش میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟لعنت به ظالم و اینهمه ظلم بی انتها که فقط از این موجودات دو پا برمیاد....

----------


## gloria1370

> خود نکبتش که زر نمیزنه میده مشاوراش جاش زر بزنن مثل دفعه قبلش


همون حضور نحسش باعث شاخ شدن بیشتر همون بلندگوهاش میشه

----------


## Hexa01

زاهدی این ۴ ماه که خون به جیگر ما کردی خدا هم عوضش ان شاء الله ۴۰ ماه خون به جیگرت کنه من کیف کنم مرتیکه...

----------


## gloria1370

> انگل زنده وابستس به میزبان.اگه مردم عادی برن از کجا تغذیه کنن اینا؟


بالاخره 70 میلیون جمعیته جهان سوم ینی همین البته بودیم بیشتر شدیم....ادمای شاخش میرن بقیه هم که توان رفتن ندارن میمونن و اینا و تو هم لول میخورن!! تابعد ببینیم خدا چی میخواد!

----------


## Mysterious

> خلاصه که من از همین الان حس گریه دارم... واقعا تا حالا به بعدش فکر نکردم. به اگر نشد،،


اولا ایشالا که بشه و میشه
دوما بنظرم بجا اینکه فکر معدل نابودمون کنه کنکوری میخوندیم‌الان نه غصه کنکور داشتیم‌نه ترمیم معدل یا کلا خود کنکور
من که مخم پوکید دیگه نه بهش فک میکنم نه مهمه که چی میشه
ولی ته دلم میدونم مثبت میشه مثه ۹۵

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> بالاخره 70 میلیون جمعیته جهان سوم ینی همین البته بودیم بیشتر شدیم....ادمای شاخش میرن بقیه هم که توان رفتن ندارن میمونن و اینا و تو هم لول میخورن!! تابعد ببینیم خدا چی میخواد!


بله.حس walking dead به آدم دست میده.وسط یه مشت جسد متحرک + تلاش آدما برای نجات پیدا کردن به هر بهایی با ذکر (( گور بابای بقیه ))  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## moeinn

جلسه رو کجا میتونیم گوش بدیم؟

----------


## Special-Girl

ان شاالله مثبت میشه و عصر خیال هممون  راحت راحته  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## HossEin_v

> جلسه رو کجا میتونیم گوش بدیم؟


سوال منم هست! اصلا میشه؟

----------


## Green Aurora

یک ساعت دیگه!! :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Elahe_

> سوال منم هست! اصلا میشه؟


نه نميشه چون كميسيونه اونكه ميتوني گوش بدي صحنه كميسيون نميشه

----------


## Green Aurora

یه خواب یه ساغته ی عصر خیلی خوبه بعدش با انرژی بیشتر بلند میشیم و منتظر میمونیم ببینیم حضرات برای آینده مون چه شکری خوردن :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Green Aurora

> سوال منم هست! اصلا میشه؟


صحن علنی رو میشه ولی این چون جدا هست نمیشه گوش داد باید منتظر بمونیم

----------


## yashar.b

ینی این همه آدم اسیر چهار تا گزمیته واقعن؟؟  :Yahoo (31): 
خدایا انصافتو شکر !! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## artim

من تماس گرفتم اقای فلاحتی جواب ندادن به محض پاسخ برای نظام قدیم ها منتشر میکنم اگر هم کلا جواب ندن متن پیام رو منتشر میکنم

----------


## KAVEH.MZ

بچها آخرش نتیجه تاثیرمعدل مشخص شد؟ یا نه هنوز؟

----------


## moeinn

> این همه آدمو اسیر چهار تا گزمیته واقعن؟؟ 
> خدایا انصافتو شکر !!


فکرشو نمیکردم روزی به انتظار اینا بشینیم

----------


## moeinn

> من تماس گرفتم اقای فلاحتی جواب ندادن به محض پاسخ برای نظام قدیم ها منتشر میکنم اگر هم کلا جواب ندن متن پیام رو منتشر میکنم


متن چه پیامی ؟چه پاسخی یکم بیشتر توضیح بده لطفا

----------


## moeinn

> بچها آخرش نتیجه تاثیرمعدل مشخص شد؟ یا نه هنوز؟


نه هنو

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها تو پیج اینستا لاشکی بچه ها میگن که جلسه افتاد انگار برای سه شمبه! :Yahoo (19):

----------


## moeinn

> بچه ها تو پیج اینستا لاشکی بچه ها میگن که جلسه افتاد انگار برای سه شمبه!


جدی میگی ؟

----------


## gloria1370

این داستان ادامه دارد!!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## moeinn

جدی افتاد 3شنبه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Green Aurora

> جدی میگی ؟


آره شوخیم چیه .. انگار گفتن سبطی گفته که جلسه افتاده سه شنبه و بچه ها تو پیج اینستا لاشکی دارن درموردش بحث میکنن

----------


## moeinn

> آره شوخیم چیه .. انگار گفتن سبطی گفته که جلسه افتاده سه شنبه و بچه ها تو پیج اینستا لاشکی دارن درموردش بحث میکنن


اخه چرا پس عملا سر کاریم بگو

----------


## Green Aurora

> این داستان ادامه دارد!!!


برای تاثیر قطعی تو ی هته معدلو قطعیش کردن ولی حالا برای تاثیر مثبت هی جلسه رو عقب میندازن

----------


## Green Aurora

> اخه چرا پس عملا سر کاریم بگو


چی بگم والا خودشون دارن زمانشو انگولک میکنن نمیدونم چه مرگشون

----------


## moeinn

> چی بگم والا خودشون دارن زمانشو انگولک میکنن نمیدونم چه مرگشون


 :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Elahe_

رفت برا سه شنبه :Yahoo (75):

----------


## gloria1370

> برای تاثیر قطعی تو ی هته معدلو قطعیش کردن ولی حالا برای تاثیر مثبت هی جلسه رو عقب میندازن


وقتی پشتت گرم باشه و به بالا وصل باشی و به قولا مافیا باشی همینه دیگه زودی یه کاری انجام میشه دارن الان جون میکنن!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها امروز دانشگاه آزادیا رو که اخراجشون کردن میخوان حل کنن. و بحث ما میره برا سه شمبه

----------


## Green Aurora

وزیر علوم هم برای همین احضارش کردن..

----------


## Green Aurora

> 


عاموسیگار نکش فضا پر دود میشه  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## gloria1370

دلم میسوزه که اینهمه استرس وارد شد به اینهمه ادم و این همه تلاش کردن بعد خدایی نکرده اخرم قطعی بمونه واقعا ناراحت کنندست...

----------


## Green Aurora

> وقتی پشتت گرم باشه و به بالا وصل باشی و به قولا مافیا باشی همینه دیگه زودی یه کاری انجام میشه دارن الان جون میکنن!!!


دقیقا همینکه گفتی دارن جووون میکننن لامصباا

----------


## moeinn

من که بیخیالش شدم

----------


## Green Aurora

دانشگا آزادیا دیر اومدن زودم میخان مشکلشون حل بشه. اونوقت ما اینهمه تو نوبتیم یعنی زرشششششکک

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها خبری که دادم در حد شاید بود.. هنوز قطعی نشده.. ولی دعاکنید همین امروز کلکش کنده بشه بره...

----------


## mlt

شاید این جمعه بیاید شاید

----------


## Green Aurora

> شاید این جمعه بیاید شاید


لامصببب خخخ منم یاد این می افتم همش ما اهل کوفه نیستیم علی تنها بماند!!!! حالا تو علی یا حسینش شک دادرم خخخخخ

----------


## Hexa01

> بچه ها خبری که دادم در حد شاید بود.. هنوز قطعی نشده.. ولی دعاکنید همین امروز کلکش کنده بشه بره...


چرا با احساسات جون مردم بازی می کنی ؟

----------


## HossEin_v

> ینی این همه آدم اسیر چهار تا گزمیته واقعن؟؟ 
> خدایا انصافتو شکر !!


از امام صادق پرسیدند که: بنی امیه با آن همه قدرت و سیاست چرا سرنگون شد و فروپاشید؟
امام فرمود: *بنی امیه ندانستند چه کسی را در چه کاری بگمارند* ... ( شرح حال الان کشور ایران )


*پ.ن:* *Green Aurora* و بقیه دوستان، بی زحمت تا وقتی خبری قطعی نشده اینجا نگید! گفتید موکول شده سه شنبه من همین الان خواستم وسایلمو جمع کنم برگردم خونه سر درس و کتاب هام و سه شنبه برگردم  :Yahoo (21):  الان میگین درحد شایعه بوده!!

----------


## Green Aurora

> چرا با احساسات جون مردم بازی می کنی ؟


خخخخ خو بد کردم خبر آنلاین و لحظه به لحظه دادمتون  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Green Aurora

> از امام صادق پرسیدند که: بنی امیه با آن همه قدرت و سیاست چرا سرنگون شد و فروپاشید؟
> امام فرمود: *بنی امیه ندانستند چه کسی را در چه کاری بگمارند* ... ( شرح حال الان کشور ایران )
> 
> 
> *پ.ن:* *Green Aurora* و بقیه دوستان، بی زحمت تا وقتی خبری قطعی نشده اینجا نگید! گفتید موکول شده سه شنبه من همین الان خواستم وسایلمو جمع کنم برگردم خونه سر درس و کتاب هام و سه شنبه برگردم  الان میگین درحد شایعه بوده!!


چشم ..

----------


## mlt

شایدم حسن یا سجاد(ع)باشه :Yahoo (35): 


> لامصببب خخخ منم یاد این می افتم همش ما اهل کوفه نیستیم علی تنها بماند!!!! حالا تو علی یا حسینش شک دادرم خخخخخ

----------


## Green Aurora

خو دیگه اشتباه کردم من اصلا دیگه حرف نمیزنم :Yahoo (19):   :Yahoo (19):   :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Green Aurora

> شایدم حسن یا سجاد(ع)باشه


خخخخ  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Hexa01

> خخخخ خو بد کردم خبر آنلاین و لحظه به لحظه دادمتون


دوست عزیز امروز شوخی نکن هیچ کسی اینجا اعصاب نداره وضعیت جوری شده که حتی داعش هم مسئولیتش رو گردن نمی گیره  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mlt

نمیدونم نگرانیتون براچیه...فوقش تاثیر قطعی موند کنکور دیگه نرفتیم...به نیمه پر لیوان نگاه کنید.برین تو کار ازاد نون اونجاس :Yahoo (76):

----------


## moeinn

> نمیدونم نگرانیتون براچیه...فوقش تاثیر قطعی موند کنکور دیگه نرفتیم...به نیمه پر لیوان نگاه کنید.برین تو کار ازاد نون اونجاس


تو اول برو خوب بود بگو ما هم بیایم

----------


## amir_reza

واقعا بنظرتون به این هایی که فقط فکر منافعشونن و بچه های این مرز و بوم براشون مهم نیست چی باید گفت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## moeinn

> واقعا بنظرتون به این هایی که فقط فکر منافعشونن و بچه های این مرز و بوم براشون مهم نیست چی باید گفت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خخخخخخ خودت میدونی چرا میپرسی

----------


## Hexa01

> نمیدونم نگرانیتون براچیه...فوقش تاثیر قطعی موند کنکور دیگه نرفتیم...به نیمه پر لیوان نگاه کنید.برین تو کار ازاد نون اونجاس


ببینید درسته همه چیز کنکور نیست ولی به شرطی که تموم تلاشت رو بکنی و شرایط نابرابر نباشه (از قبیل قانون تاثیر مستقیم معدل و..) و وقتی نتونستی میری توی بازار آزاد ولی با این قوانین مسخره شون نمی زارن حق به حق دار برسه و هرکسی مزد زحمتش رو بگیره

----------


## amir_reza

> خخخخخخ خودت میدونی چرا میپرسی



واقعا دیه نمیدونم چی باید بگم!!کلماتی در وصفشون پیدا نمیکنم

----------


## mlt

درسته نخوردیم نون گندم ولی دیدیم دست مردم.....درسته تو کار ازاد نبودم ولی میبینم چقدر پولدارن


> تو اول برو خوب بود بگو ما هم بیایم

----------


## moeinn

> درسته نخوردیم نون گندم ولی دیدیم دست مردم.....درسته تو کار ازاد نبودم ولی میبینم چقدر پولدارن


دیدن فایده نداره قبل خدمت میگفتم فوقش میرم خدمت وقتی رفتم یه ساعتش نمیرفت

----------


## moeinn

> واقعا دیه نمیدونم چی باید بگم!!کلماتی در وصفشون پیدا نمیکنم


خودتو ناراحت نکن این همه صبر کردی دو روزم روش فعلا دایورت کن

----------


## mlt

فلاحتی عضو کمیسیون گفته باید قطعی بمونه یکی به زاهدی میرززاده اضاف شد

----------


## moeinn

> فلاحتی عضو کمیسیون گفته باید قطعی بمونه یکی به زاهدی میرززاده اضاف شد


خخخخخخخخ لحظه اخر خود لاشکی هم قانع میشه

----------


## amir_reza

> فلاحتی عضو کمیسیون گفته باید قطعی بمونه یکی به زاهدی میرززاده اضاف شد


پتانسیل اینو دارم یه انتحاری برم براشون!هم خودمم راحت شم هم اونا

----------


## moeinn

> فلاحتی عضو کمیسیون گفته باید قطعی بمونه یکی به زاهدی میرززاده اضاف شد


بازم دم اینا گرم علنی میگن مخالفیم رو ما حساب نکنین اونایی که زیر ابی میرن  خیلی.................

----------


## Hexa01

> پتانسیل اینو دارم یه انتحاری برم براشون!هم خودمم راحت شم هم اونا


انتحاری ارزش نداره حیف تو نیست لحظات آخر زندگیت قیافه نماینده ها رو ببینی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir_reza

> انتحاری ارزش نداره حیف تو نیست لحظات آخر زندگیت قیافه نماینده ها رو ببینی


چه روشی رو پیشنهاد میکنی؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Hexa01

> چه روشی رو پیشنهاد میکنی؟؟


باید تله انفجاری کار بزاریم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mlt

میترسم لاشکی یه پست تو اینستا بزاره بگه از اولش اچتباه زدم...........ما ز یاران چشم یاری داشتیم.غلط بود انچه میپنداشتیم(خطاب به فلاحتی)

----------


## _StuBBorN_

الآن چی شده ؟! برگزار نشد ؟ میشه ؟ نمیشه ؟ شده ؟ لغو شده ؟ داره میشه؟!! هرکی یه چیزی میگه

----------


## amir_reza

> باید تله انفجاری کار بزاریم


نیان بکنن تو گونی و کنکورمون ****** بره :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Hexa01

> الآن چی شده ؟! برگزار نشد ؟ میشه ؟ نمیشه ؟ شده ؟ لغو شده ؟ داره میشه؟!! هرکی یه چیزی میگه


صبرکنید تا حدود ساعت ۱۷ الی ۱۸ مشخص میشه

----------


## Green Aurora

> میترسم لاشکی یه پست تو اینستا بزاره بگه از اولش اچتباه زدم...........ما ز یاران چشم یاری داشتیم.غلط بود انچه میپنداشتیم(خطاب به فلاحتی)


من اینو دفه صد و یکم دارم میگم فلاحتی و میرزاده و زاهدی از اول هم جزو مخاالفا بودن ...فلاحتی از اول هم مخالف بود..

----------


## Green Aurora

> صبرکنید تا حدود ساعت ۱۷ الی ۱۸ مشخص میشه


معلوم نیست چون امروز لاریجانی به عارف رئیس کمیسیون تذکر داد که به وضعیت دانشگاه آزادیا رسیدگی کنن برای عمین من گفتم شاید جلسه بیفته سه شمبه

----------


## Hexa01

> نیان بکنن تو گونی و کنکورمون ****** بره


نه دیگه ما اونا رو می کنیم تو گونی در ضمن وقتی گرفتنمون میگیم والله ما وسیله ایم کار اصلی رو حضرت عزرائیل کرد مشکلی داری با خودش صحبت کن

----------


## amir_reza

> نه دیگه ما اونا رو می کنیم تو گونی در ضمن وقتی گرفتنمون میگیم والله ما وسیله ایم کار اصلی رو حضرت عزرائیل کرد مشکلی داری با خودش صحبت کن


یس یس عالیه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mlt

حالا خوبه بچه ها حضوری رفتن پیشش :Yahoo (76): 


> من اینو دفه صد و یکم دارم میگم فلاحتی و میرزاده و زاهدی از اول هم جزو مخاالفا بودن ...فلاحتی از اول هم مخالف بود..

----------


## Hexa01

> معلوم نیست چون امروز لاریجانی به عارف رئیس کمیسیون تذکر داد که به وضعیت دانشگاه آزادیا رسیدگی کنن برای عمین من گفتم شاید جلسه بیفته سه شمبه


بله حرف شما درست منظورم اینه که تا همین حدودا مشخص میشه که تاثیر مثبت میشه یا جلسه در سه شنبه برگزار میشه کلی گفتم دوست عزیز

----------


## Green Aurora

> حالا خوبه بچه ها حضوری رفتن پیشش


الکی رفتن فلاحتی از اول موضعش با زاهدی یکی بود..زاهدی هم همه را بلاک کرد و مخلص کلام به بچه ها گفت مافیا!!!!!!

----------


## Green Aurora

> یس یس عالیه


چه خجسته دلی دارید شماها خخخ

----------


## moeinn

> الکی رفتن فلاحتی از اول موضعش با زاهدی یکی بود..زاهدی هم همه را بلاک کرد و مخلص کلام به بچه ها گفت مافیا!!!!!!


خخخخخ دل به کی خوش کردیم این سه نفر به کنار بقیه رو کجای دلمون بزاریم

----------


## moeinn

دانشگاه ازاد خودش چیه و بررسیش چی باشه
هرکی ندونه اکسفورده

----------


## mlt

مخالفا تو کمیسیون مثل....نعره میکشن بعد امثال اقای صادقی گنگ میشن اخرش نماینده ها جفت میکنن 9تاشون فقط رای میده

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها کانال سبطی وویس گذاشته کسی میتونه بره ببینه گفته چی شاید درمورد جلسه باشه..

----------


## Green Aurora

> دانشگاه ازاد خودش چیه و بررسیش چی باشه
> هرکی ندونه اکسفورده


دقیقن!

----------


## moeinn

> بچه ها کانال سبطی وویس گذاشته کسی میتونه بره ببینه گفته چی شاید درمورد جلسه باشه..


به ساعتش یه نگاه مینداختی مال 7صبحه

----------


## mlt

ساعت هایی که تو این چند وقت منتظر جواب جلسه بودم میتونستم یه فصل زیستو بخونم تستم بزنم :Yahoo (20): البته شاید نرسم پاسخ تحلیل کنم


> بچه ها کانال سبطی وویس گذاشته کسی میتونه بره ببینه گفته چی شاید درمورد جلسه باشه..

----------


## mlt

:Yahoo (23): .....نه بابا چندتا عکس و...گذاشت وویس الان جدیده


> به ساعتش یه نگاه مینداختی مال 7صبحه

----------


## Green Aurora

> به ساعتش یه نگاه مینداختی مال 7صبحه


 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## moeinn

> ساعت هایی که تو این چند وقت منتظر جواب جلسه بودم میتونستم یه فصل زیستو بخونم تستم بزنمالبته شاید نرسم پاسخ تحلیل کنم


واقعا حیف زمان که صرف اینا میکنیم خدا نکنه کار کافر هم پیش اینا بیفتع

----------


## ابیرام

امیدوارم مثبت بشه
حداقل ی بار ی کار درست انجام بدن

----------


## mlt

برجام تو20 دقیقه تصویب شد طرح ما4 ماه طول کشید....واقعا تاثیر معدل از برجام مهمتره؟

----------


## mlt

اون کانال که مال سهمیه ایثارگرانه تو مجلسه چیزی نگفت ؟

----------


## _evil.girl

*خدایا خفه شدم از استرس

*

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> معلوم نیست چون امروز لاریجانی به عارف رئیس کمیسیون تذکر داد که به وضعیت دانشگاه آزادیا رسیدگی کنن برای عمین من گفتم شاید جلسه بیفته سه شمبه


داداش دمت گرم.با تذکر اون چهارپا به این نتیجه رسیدی جلسه لغوه و تازه میفته واسه سه شنبه ؟ من مریدت میشم

----------


## moeinn

> امیدوارم مثبت بشه
> حداقل ی بار ی کار درست انجام بدن


خخخخ یاد اون دعا نویس افتادم که رفته بود یه روستا زنه اومده بود پیشش گفته بود باردار نمیشم یه دعا برام بنویس اونم کلی پول گرفته بود چن ماه که گذشته بود نا امید شده بود دعا رو باز کرده بود ببینه اصلا چیه توش نوشته بود ان شا.... ابستن بشی

----------


## moeinn

> داداش دمت گرم.با تذکر اون چهارپا به این نتیجه رسیدی جلسه لغوه و تازه میفته واسه سه شنبه ؟ من مریدت میشم

----------


## moeinn

اقا خبر خوب در حال بررسیه

----------


## mlt

تاثیر قطعی بمونه باید فیزیک شهریاری بگیرم.فرمولا میکرو تو امتحان نهایی کارایی نداره :Yahoo (20):

----------


## moeinn

همین الان ویس کانال سهمیه رو گوش دادم

----------


## mlt

> اقا خبر خوب در حال بررسیه


منبع؟

----------


## moeinn

> منبع؟


امرایی کانال سهمیه ها

----------


## mlt

مهمان اومد؟خودمونو کشتیم چند نفر رفتن داخل؟


> همین الان ویس کانال سهمیه رو گوش دادم

----------


## moeinn

> مهمان اومد؟خودمونو کشتیم چند نفر رفتن داخل؟


اره گفت افرادی رو فرستادیم فعلا اجازه بدید تا بررسی انجام بشه

----------


## mlt

64تا نماینده قول دادن بیان.اگه همشون بیان حادثه منا رخ میده :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Hexa01

> 64تا نماینده قول دادن بیان.اگه همشون بیان حادثه منا رخ میده


کلا اتاق کمیسیون چند نفر جا داره؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## moeinn

> 64تا نماینده قول دادن بیان.اگه همشون بیان حادثه منا رخ میده


بزن بزن بشه خیلی خوبه موافق و مخالف

----------


## moeinn

> کلا اتاق کمیسیون چند نفر جا داره؟


تو نگران اونجاش نباش

----------


## mlt

نمیدونم...فوقش جا نباشه هرکی میره رو پای یکی دیگه....(سری داستان های ش ه و ا ن ی) :Yahoo (23): 


> کلا اتاق کمیسیون چند نفر جا داره؟

----------


## moeinn

اقا خبر بد سه شنبه اعلام بررسی طرح

----------


## moeinn

منبع امرایی

----------


## moeinn

برید  سر درسا بی خیال فعلا

----------


## mlt

:Yahoo (23): ......این خنده از گریه غم انگیزتر است


> اقا خبر بد سه شنبه اعلام بررسی طرح

----------


## moeinn

> ......این خنده از گریه غم انگیزتر است


اره واقعا

----------


## mlt

تا خود خرداد هی میره هفته بعد

----------


## amir_reza

> نمیدونم...فوقش جا نباشه هرکی میره رو پای یکی دیگه....(سری داستان های ش ه و ا ن ی)


د ه ن ت   ص ا ف :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## moeinn

> نمیدونم...فوقش جا نباشه هرکی میره رو پای یکی دیگه....(سری داستان های ش ه و ا ن ی)


عجبا

----------


## mlt

حالا سه شنبه باید نیمکره راست حواسش به مجلس باشه نیمکره چپ حواسش به السد پرسپولیس

----------


## mlt

اوه داداچ قزوینی؟


> د ه ن ت   ص ا ف

----------


## DR._.ALI

ادامه بررسی طرح افتاد سه شنبه همه سرکاریم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## mlt

ادامه؟مگه شروع کردن که ادامش بره سه شنبه :Yahoo (23): 


> ادامه بررسی طرح افتاد سه شنبه همه سرکاریم

----------


## مینووو

> تا خود خرداد هی میره هفته بعد


اره بابا... پوف

----------


## mlt

واقعا دانشگاه ازاد اینقدر مهمه که تاثیر معدل میره سه شنبه :Yahoo (35): 


> اره بابا... پوف

----------


## amir_reza

> اوه داداچ قزوینی؟


اره
فداتیم :Yahoo (12):

----------


## moeinn

> واقعا دانشگاه ازاد اینقدر مهمه که تاثیر معدل میره سه شنبه


خخخخ نه اقا زاده ها پزشکی ازاد میخونن

----------


## khate

> نمیدونم...فوقش جا نباشه هرکی میره رو پای یکی دیگه....(سری داستان های ش ه و ا ن ی)


وای اونجا هم عضو هستی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## amir_reza

> وای اونجا هم عضو هستی


مگه شما عضو نیستی؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## khate

> مگه شما عضو نیستی؟


داداش من ش ه و آ ن ی رو گفتم!!!!نه چرا عضو  باشم منک  24ساعت در حال عبادتم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir_reza

> داداش من ش ه و آ ن ی رو گفتم!!!!نه چرا عضو  باشم منک  24ساعت در حال عبادتم


خیلی هم عالی
چقدر خوبی شما :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## DrEaM 050 fAbLe

*لینک کانال سبطی رو کی داره واسم بفرسته؟*

----------


## amir_reza

> *لینک کانال سبطی رو کی داره واسم بفرسته؟*


 @drsebti

----------


## khate

> خیلی هم عالی
> چقدر خوبی شما


 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## khate

> خیلی هم عالی
> چقدر خوبی شما


 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mlt

زبونتو گاز بگیر...من فقط این انجمن هستم و انجمن حمایت از عمو...


> وای اونجا هم عضو هستی

----------


## amir_reza

165 نفر در حال مشاهده ولی هیچکس حرفی نمیزنه! همه چشم ها خیره و بحط در صفحه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## khate

> زبونتو گاز بگیر...من فقط این انجمن هستم و انجمن حمایت از عمو...


بععععععله کاملا مشخصه

----------


## mlt

1ساعت تفکر بهتر70 سال عبادت.(هرتفکری...مهم نیت هست)


> داداش من ش ه و آ ن ی رو گفتم!!!!نه چرا عضو  باشم منک  24ساعت در حال عبادتم

----------


## 😊😊😊

افتاد برا سه شنبه دوباره الان دقیقا موضوعی ک داره برسی میشه همون جریانه قبولی هایه اضافیه آزاده ک بعدش ب بچه ها گفتن اشتباه شده؟ واقعا کنکور ۹۷ خیلی اوضاش قاراشمیش بود

----------


## amir_reza

> بععععععله کاملا مشخصه


اصلا شما از کجا اونجا رو میشناسی :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mlt

والا خوبه...همیشه میگفتن عبادت زیاد انسانو غنی میکنه حالا دیگه یقین دارم...24ساعت عبادت میکنی از همه چیزم خبر داری :Yahoo (23): 


> بععععععله کاملا مشخصه

----------


## _StuBBorN_

آقا دل خوش به این مقدارها نباشید !! باید تجمع انحام بدین

----------


## amir_reza

> والا خوبه...همیشه میگفتن عبادت زیاد انسانو غنی میکنه حالا دیگه یقین دارم...24ساعت عبادت میکنی از همه چیزم خبر داری


حاجی عقب موندیم ما که!! دخترا الان بیشتر میدونن و قوی سبقت رو ربودن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Miss.Sad

*بچه ها شما هنوز درگیر این مسئله این ؟!
این معدل آخرش مثبت میشه
ولی چرا نمیخواید متوجه بشید اینا دارن وقت شماها رو اینجوری تلف میکنن که تمرکز نداشته باشین و درستونو نخونین بابا !!!*

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> حاجی عقب موندیم ما که!! دخترا الان بیشتر میدونن و قوی سبقت رو ربودن


قوی سبقت ؟! 
هرکی جنسیت رو میزنه دختر که دختر نیست عزیزم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## mlt

حاجی یه چیزایی از دخترا شنیدم جفت کردم دخترا خودشون اخرشن :Yahoo (20): 


> حاجی عقب موندیم ما که!! دخترا الان بیشتر میدونن و قوی سبقت رو ربودن

----------


## Amirkhan21

> *بچه ها شما هنوز درگیر این مسئله این ؟!
> این معدل آخرش مثبت میشه
> ولی چرا نمیخواید متوجه بشید اینا دارن وقت شماها رو اینجوری تلف میکنن که تمرکز نداشته باشین و درستونو نخونین بابا !!!*


بعیده ....با این کارای اینا باید معجزه اتفاق بیوفته ولی حرفتون درسته

----------


## amir_reza

> قوی سبقت ؟! 
> هرکی جنسیت رو میزنه دختر که دختر نیست عزیزم


جدی؟؟؟

----------


## mlt

احسنت...هرکی هم میزنه پسر که پسر نیست


> قوی سبقت ؟! 
> هرکی جنسیت رو میزنه دختر که دختر نیست عزیزم

----------


## 😊😊😊

> آقا دل خوش به این مقدارها نباشید !! باید تجمع انحام بدین


امروز دلیل عقب افتادنه شرایط معدل منطقی بود چون ما تا دی وقت داریم ولی اونا دیگ زودتر باید بدونن چون باید تصمیم بگیرن ک دوباره کنکور بدن یسریاشونم از دانشگاه های شهرستان انصراف داده بودن ب نظرم ببینیم سه شنبه چی میشه ۴ ماه ک صبر کردیم این دوروزم روش

----------


## amir_reza

پس الان کی به کیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## gloria1370

> پتانسیل اینو دارم یه انتحاری برم براشون!هم خودمم راحت شم هم اونا


دمت گرم مارو هم راحت کن :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> امروز دلیل عقب افتادنه شرایط معدل منطقی بود چون ما تا دی وقت داریم ولی اونا دیگ زودتر باید بدونن چون باید تصمیم بگیرن ک دوباره کنکور بدن یسریاشونم از دانشگاه های شهرستان انصراف داده بودن ب نظرم ببینیم سه شنبه چی میشه ۴ ماه ک صبر کردیم این دوروزم روش


اگه این سه شنبه تاثیر معدل مثبت شد ( اصلا اگه تعیین تکلیف شد ) من رگمو با مداد hb میزنم

----------


## gloria1370

> ساعت هایی که تو این چند وقت منتظر جواب جلسه بودم میتونستم یه فصل زیستو بخونم تستم بزنمالبته شاید نرسم پاسخ تحلیل کنم


من فک کنم میرسیدی تا الان یه دور کامل تست بزنی!!!

----------


## Green Aurora

دیدید گفتم میفته سه شمبه باورنکردید؟؟ حالا اینم خبر خوب و جدید لطفا توییت جدید اقای خادمی رو ببینید گفته امسال تاثیر مثبته وامکان اجرای تاثیر قطعی نیست. به خدا خبر موثقه..

----------


## MH.FA2343

تاثیر قطعی کامل فراموش شد!!!

----------


## Green Aurora

> تاثیر قطعی کامل فراموش شد!!!


درسته خبر کاملا موثقه

----------


## MH.FA2343

خدا رو شکر دیگه تاثیر قطعی قابل اجرا نیست!!

----------


## Green Aurora

گفته خود کمیسیون لغوش میکنه

----------


## gloria1370

همیشه وقتی سبطی ساکته ینی اوضاع خوب نیس!! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## 😊😊😊

الان توو کانال سبطی خادمی آب پاکی رو ریخت روو دسته مافیا ؛ اوکیه مثبت میشه (یاده جیمز باند افتادم خدابیامرز اینقد نفوذ نداشت ک اینا دارن)

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها توییت جدید اقای خادمی رو رچسبید ول کنید ایجارو

----------


## gloria1370

> تاثیر قطعی کامل فراموش شد!!!


چی شددد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## MH.FA2343

بطحایی و برادران الان :  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (42):

----------


## Green Aurora

> همیشه وقتی سبطی ساکته ینی اوضاع خوب نیس!!


اشتباه میکنی توییت جدید خادمی رو ببین

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بعیده ....با این کارای اینا باید معجزه اتفاق بیوفته ولی حرفتون درسته


*نشد هم نشد چاره ای جز این نیس 
ولی هر چی بشه حتی اگه معدل قطعی بمونه هم باز مهم کنکوره
فرض کنیم کسی با معدل زیر 19 نتونه بره پزشکی که چی مثلا ؟!
دانشگاهای علوم پزشکی اون همه صندلی خالیو میخوان چیکار ؟! بفروشن ؟! مگه تو ایران چقد خرپول درس دوست داریم ؟! از یه طرفم که همه معدل بیستا لزوماً تو کنکور هم خوب نمیشن !
به حاشیه توجه نکنید ان شاءالله که خیره*

----------


## Green Aurora

بچه ها ساکتید چرا؟؟ خوشحال نشدید؟؟؟

----------


## 😊😊😊

> چی شددد؟؟؟؟؟؟


ب این نتیجه رسیدن ک کاملا غیر قابل اجراس ک سه شنبه فقط یه جلسه سمبلیکه ک قانونیش کنن نتیجه ولی از الان مشخص شده ک مثبته

----------


## MH.FA2343

> *نشد هم نشد چاره ای جز این نیس 
> ولی هر چی بشه حتی اگه معدل قطعی بمونه هم باز مهم کنکوره
> فرض کنیم کسی با معدل زیر 19 نتونه بره پزشکی که چی مثلا ؟!
> دانشگاهای علوم پزشکی اون همه صندلی خالیو میخوان چیکار ؟! بفروشن ؟! مگه تو ایران چقد خرپول درس دوست داریم ؟! از یه طرفم که همه معدل بیستا لزوماً تو کنکور هم خوب نمیشن !
> به حاشیه توجه نکنید ان شاءالله که خیره*


تاثیر قطعی دیگه قابل اجرا نیست!

----------


## gloria1370

انگار داره ختم بخیر میشه جوانان!!شاد باشید :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Green Aurora

> *نشد هم نشد چاره ای جز این نیس 
> ولی هر چی بشه حتی اگه معدل قطعی بمونه هم باز مهم کنکوره
> فرض کنیم کسی با معدل زیر 19 نتونه بره پزشکی که چی مثلا ؟!
> دانشگاهای علوم پزشکی اون همه صندلی خالیو میخوان چیکار ؟! بفروشن ؟! مگه تو ایران چقد خرپول درس دوست داریم ؟! از یه طرفم که همه معدل بیستا لزوماً تو کنکور هم خوب نمیشن !
> به حاشیه توجه نکنید ان شاءالله که خیره*


بابا تاثیر معدل مثبت د توییت جدید دکتر خادمی رو ببین

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بچه ها ساکتید چرا؟؟ خوشحال نشدید؟؟؟


*چی گفتید شما ؟!*

----------


## mlt

خادمی هم یه نماینده هست یه طوری میگی تاثیر قطعی فراموش شده هست که انگار خامنه ای فتوا داده...حالا یکی به موافقا اضاف شد دلیل بر پیروزی نیست

----------


## mlt

توییت یه نماینده خیلی خوشحالی داره؟


> بچه ها ساکتید چرا؟؟ خوشحال نشدید؟؟؟

----------


## dr.Genius

بنظرتون اگرامسال مثبت بشه برا کنکور۹۹هم مثبته؟؟

----------


## gloria1370

> بنظرتون اگرامسال مثبت بشه برا کنکور۹۹هم مثبته؟؟


صد در صد

----------


## mlt

تا3سال مثبته


> بنظرتون اگرامسال مثبت بشه برا کنکور۹۹هم مثبته؟؟

----------


## 😊😊😊

> بنظرتون اگرامسال مثبت بشه برا کنکور۹۹هم مثبته؟؟


بله اگ مثبت بشه توو مجلس طبق مصوبه جدید وقتی حقه تاثیر معدل ب صورت قطعی رو دارن ک از کلاس دهم امتحانات نهایی با سطح امنیت بالا برگزار بشه ک ب نظره من کنکور داره دوباره مثه چند ۱۰ سال پیش میره ب سمته دو مرحله ای شدن ولی تا ۱۴۰۰ دیگ مثبت میشه

----------


## mlt

خوشم میاد خودت میبافیو پالتو درست میکنی شال گردن درست میکنی :Yahoo (23): 


> ب این نتیجه رسیدن ک کاملا غیر قابل اجراس ک سه شنبه فقط یه جلسه سمبلیکه ک قانونیش کنن نتیجه ولی از الان مشخص شده ک مثبته

----------


## 😊😊😊

> خوشم میاد خودت میبافیو پالتو درست میکنی شال گردن درست میکنی


حق با شماست دوسته عزیز موفق باشید

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خوشم میاد خودت میبافیو پالتو درست میکنی شال گردن درست میکنی


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali.asghar

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Green Aurora


بابا تاثیر معدل مثبت د توییت جدید دکتر خادمی رو ببین


می شه توییت رو اینجا بگزارید_

----------


## yashar.b

:Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mlt

دادا من قصدم شوخی بود ولی تو این مملکت اینقدر مقتدرانه حرف نزن فردا ابروت بره...من میگم خادمی یکی ار2xxنماینده هست زیاد حساب باز نکن


> حق با شماست دوسته عزیز موفق باشید

----------


## Miss.Sad

> 


بیار بیار :Yahoo (56):

----------


## esiya

فارغ از موضوع تاپیک از کجا میتونم آزمون آزمایشی گاج 96-97 رو گیر بیارم
و چرا این سایت نمیذاره 
لطفا کمک کنید

----------


## Miss.Sad

> فارغ از موضوع تاپیک از کجا میتونم آزمون آزمایشی گاج 96-97 رو گیر بیارم
> و چرا این سایت نمیذاره 
> لطفا کمک کنید


برید سایت کنکور دات این همش اونجا هس با تاریخ آزموناش

----------


## esiya

> برید سایت کنکور دات این همش اونجا هس با تاریخ آزموناش


درسته هستش اما واسه 95-96 ه
برای سال 96-97 رو میخوام

----------


## Saeed79

من هیچ فی.لتر شک.نی روی کامپیوترم کار نمیده (یعنی وصل نمیشه)
اگه خبری چیزی شده من جمله توییت خادمی ... لطفا اینجا بذارید
بعدش امروز اگه رای بیاره که مثبت نمیشه ؟ میشه ؟
مگه نباید بره صحن علنی مجلس رای گیزی بشه ؟

----------


## Miss.Sad

> درسته هستش اما واسه 95-96 ه
> برای سال 96-97 رو میخوام


نمیدونم بذارید الان یه نگا بندازم سایتای دیگه بودن بهتون خبر بدم

----------


## gloria1370

> دادا من قصدم شوخی بود ولی تو این مملکت اینقدر مقتدرانه حرف نزن فردا ابروت بره...من میگم خادمی یکی ار2xxنماینده هست زیاد حساب باز نکن


فازت چیه ؟!!!

----------


## Matrix M



----------


## khate

> اصلا شما از کجا اونجا رو میشناسی



 از همونجایی  ک تو و بقیه میشناسید  دیگه خاهشا  تمومش کن

----------


## mmr

هبا گنگم استایل ......

----------


## Miss.Sad

> درسته هستش اما واسه 95-96 ه
> برای سال 96-97 رو میخوام


تو گوگل بزنید دانلود آزمونهای گاج 97 بعد تو نتایج برید تو سایت لیموترش دات کام گاج 97 اونجا همه سوالات از تابستون 96 تا تیر 97 هستش

----------


## mlt

1روز وقت دادن بهشون؟وزیر علوم حال نداره اینقدر فوری جلسه بگیره :Yahoo (23): 


>

----------


## moeinn

جت‌الاسلام علیرضا سلیمی در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار فارس در اراک با بیان اینکه زیرساخت‌های لازم برای تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور وجود ندارد و این مسئله ظلم به دانش آموزان است، اظهار کرد: دانش‌آموزان از یک سوی خود را برای تاثیر مثبت معدل بر کنکور آماده کرده‌اند،  اما هنوز زیرساخت‌های لازم برای تاثیر قطعی کنکور در کشور وجود ندارد.


وی تصریح کرد: ما هنوز بانک سوالات استاندارد در کشور نداریم، بنابراین سوالات بصورت یکنواخت در کشور توزیع نمی‌شود و این موضوع موجب بی‌عدالتی می‌شود و اعمال تاثیر قطعی معدل یک نوع ظلم به دانش‌آموزان است.


عضو هیأت رئیسه کمیسیون آموزش وتحقیقات مجلس افزود: از طرف دیگر تصحیح کنندگان سوالات دارای سلیقه متفاوت هستند و این موضوع موجب آسیب‌دیدن دانش آموزان می‌گردد.


نایب رئیس کمیته تحقیقات وفناوری مجلس شورای اسلامی خاطرنشان کرد: در کشور حدود 18 نوع مدرسه داریم و با این وضعیت چگونه می‌توان تاثیر قطعی معدل را تجربه کنیم؟!


سلیمی افزود: برخی دانش آموزان از خانواده‌های متمول و ثروتمند هستند و در مدارس وی آی پی با سرویس‌دهی‌های ویژه تحصیل می‌کنند و بنابراین معدل‌های بالا برای آنها لحاظ می‌گردد، اینکه بخواهیم این دانش‌آموزان را با دانش‌آموزانی که در مدارس عادی تحصیل می‌کنند، در یک سطح ببینیم، یک نوع ظلم آشکار است، دانش‌موزانی که توان مالی استفاده از این مدارس با سرویس‌های ویژه را ندارند، چه گناهی کرده‌اند؟!


وی ادامه داد: از طرف دیگر اگر فردی به هر علتی در سنین پایین‌تر نتوانست خوب درس بخواند و در سنین بالاتر یکباره رشد کرد، با تاثیر قطعی معدل دیگر نمی‌تواند خود را برساند و با سرنوشت و آینده آنها بازی می‌شود.


نماینده مردم محلات و دلیجان در مجلس شورای اسلامی تصریح کرد: مجموعه این عوامل این مسئله را به ما گوشزد می‌کند که به هیچ وجه زیر بار تاثیر قطعی معدل نرویم و سعی ما در مجلس این است که در مجلس تاثیر مثبت معدل در کنکور را نهایی کنیم.


سلیمی تاکید کرد: ما در کمیسیون بر روی این موضوع خیلی کار کرده‌ایم و سعی کردیم نمایندگان را قانع کرده و استدلال‌های خود را برای آن ها بیان کرده‌ایم و خوشبین هستیم که تاثیر مثبت معدل بتواند رای بیاورد

----------


## khate

> والا خوبه...همیشه میگفتن عبادت زیاد انسانو غنی میکنه حالا دیگه یقین دارم...24ساعت عبادت میکنی از همه چیزم خبر داری


آره خبر دارم ب تو چه؟

----------


## 😊😊😊

> 


خداروشکر خیالمونو راحت کردن ایشالا اگ کارشکنی نکنن این یه روزو نصفی رو قطعا مثبت میشه واقعا پاس کردن تک تک درسهایه سال سوم دبیرستان نهایته ظلم اون سری کامنتها و توییت هایی ک بچه ها گذاشته بودن ب نظرم خیلی مفید بودن اگ بشه ادامه پیدا کنه شاید مفید باشه

----------


## gloria1370

دم سبطی گرم

----------


## esiya

> تو گوگل بزنید دانلود آزمونهای گاج 97 بعد تو نتایج برید تو سایت لیموترش دات کام گاج 97 اونجا همه سوالات از تابستون 96 تا تیر 97 هستش


لینک نذاشته همش الکی شما ببین میتونی آزمون 1 تیر 97 رو دانلود کنی ازش

----------


## Miss.Sad

:Yahoo (56):  بالاخره بعد 4 ماه دارن به یه نتایجی میرسن که با قطعی کردنشون خودشونو مسخره کرده بودن

----------


## yashar.b

پس ایشالا سه شنبه جشن پیروزیمون رو پا کتابای زیست میگریم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## moeinn

> پس ایشالا سه شنبه جشن پیروزیمون رو پا کتابای زیست میگریم


خدا از دهنت بشنوه

----------


## HossEin_v

> _
> می شه توییت رو اینجا بگزارید_


*یه سوال: این آقای خادمی چکاره س که انقدر با اطمینان حرف میزنه؟؟*

----------


## Miss.Sad

> لینک نذاشته همش الکی شما ببین میتونی آزمون 1 تیر 97 رو دانلود کنی ازش


منم زدم لینک نمیاد  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Hexa01

> لینک نذاشته همش الکی شما ببین میتونی آزمون 1 تیر 97 رو دانلود کنی ازش


توی همین انجمن یه بنده خدایی سوالات گاج و سنجش مهر ۹۷ رو گذاشته بود من امروز صبح دیدم بگردید پیدا می کنید

----------


## moeinn

سرویس فرهنگی                        
*عضو مجمع نمایندگان استان تهران از برگزاری نشستی با حضور دانش آموزان کنکوری برای بررسی تاثیر معدل در کنکور خبر داد و گفت: نظرات دانش آموزان به عنوان ذینفعان در تدوین قانون و رویه ها در نظر گرفته می شود.* 



                                 یکشنبه ۲۹ مهر ۱۳۹۷ ساعت ۱۷:۳۷                        
 

سیده فاطمه ذوالقدر در گفت‌وگو با خبرنگار خبرگزاری خانه ملت در تشریح نشست مشترک امروز ( یک شنبه، 29 مهرماه ) برخی از مجمع نمایندگان تهران با دانش آموزان کنکوری برای بررسی تاثیر معدل، گفت: در این نشست بنده، فاطمه سعیدی و محمود صادقی حضور داشتیم؛ دانش‌آموزان حاضر مطرح کردند که لحاظ نمره معدل نهایی در رتبه کنکور اگرچه اقدامی مثبت است اما در نبود زیرساخت‌های لازم این موضوع به یک چالش و مشکل اساسی تبدیل می‌شود؛ در شرایطی که احتمال لو رفتن سئوالات امتحانات نهایی وجود دارد چگونه می توان به حقانیت نمره مکتسبه در امتحانات نهایی اعتماد داشت.با توجه به اینکه فرایند حذف تدریجی کنکور یک موضوع پذیرفته شده بنابراین لحاظ نمره معدل در رتبه کنکور یک ابزار است* فراهم نمودن زیرساخت های نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری در سراسر کشور شرط نمایندگان برای تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور* نماینده مردم تهران، ری، شمیرانات، اسلامشهر و پردیس در مجلس شورای اسلامی، با یادآوری اینکه در این نشست نمایندگان بر این باور بودند که با توجه به اینکه فرایند حذف تدریجی کنکور یک موضوع پذیرفته شده بنابراین لحاظ نمره معدل در رتبه کنکور یک ابزار است، ادامه داد: نمایندگان مطرح کردند که موافق تأثیر قطعی و مثبت معدل در کنکور هستند اما برای اینکه این ابزار بتواند به کارآمدترین شکل عمل نماید باید زیرساخت های نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری این موضوع در سراسر کشور به صورت یکسان فراهم شود تا از هرگونه تبعیض و بی عدالتی دوری شود.عضو مجمع نمایندگان استان تهران افزود: در نهایت مقرر شد این موضوع در کمیسیون آموزش پیگیری و نظرات دانش آموزان به عنوان ذینفعان در تدوین قانون و رویه ها در نظر گرفته شود./

----------


## Elahe_

تقريبا مثبت شد هورااا

----------


## moeinn

> تقريبا مثبت شد هورااا

----------


## Misto

> *یه سوال: این آقای خادمی چکاره س که انقدر با اطمینان حرف میزنه؟؟*


اینکه چیکارست نمیدونم ولی  نماینده خوزستانه انگار

----------


## moeinn

دم همه ی کسانی که به ملاقات نماینده ها رفتن گرم

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> تقريبا مثبت شد هورااا


چی شد ؟! جلسه که تشکیل نشد امروز !

----------


## moeinn

> چی شد ؟! جلسه که تشکیل نشد امروز !


افتاد سه شنبه

----------


## Miss.Sad

> چی شد ؟! جلسه که تشکیل نشد امروز !


تو تاپیکای قبلی نگا کنید میبینید تاثیر قطعی عملی شدنی نیست فراموشش کنید دو روز دیگه مثبته

----------


## Hexa01

بعد از ۴ ماه بریم درس کوفتیمون رو بخونیم تشکر از تمام بچه های عزیز که ملاقات حضوری با نماینده ها داشتن واقعا به شخصه ازتون ممنونم

----------


## khate

بچه ها الان دیگه مثبت شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sanazbst

چرا خادمی حرف از حذف کنکور زده ؟!

----------


## Miss.Sad

> بچه ها الان دیگه مثبت شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


بصورت علنی نه هنوز

----------


## Amin6

*٩٠٪‏ ميشه گفت تاثير معدل براى كنكور ٩٨ مثبت خواهد بود*

----------


## khate

> بصورت علنی نه هنوز




پ چرا خوش حالن  بچه ها؟؟؟ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## moeinn

> *٩٠٪‏ ميشه گفت تاثير معدل براى كنكور ٩٨ مثبت خواهد بود*


درود برتو

----------


## Miss.Sad

> پ چرا خوش حالن  بچه ها؟؟؟


چون قراره مثبت اعلام کنن  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## moeinn

> پ چرا خوش حالن  بچه ها؟؟؟


یه مو از خرس کندن غنیمته خوشحالی کاذب

----------


## khate

[QUOTE=sahar123;1388900]چون قراره مثبت اعلام کنن  :Yahoo (5): [/QU

OTE]
 :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> افتاد سه شنبه


اینو که میدونم.گفتم شاید خبر جدیدی شده




> تو تاپیکای قبلی نگا کنید میبینید تاثیر قطعی عملی شدنی نیست فراموشش کنید دو روز دیگه مثبته


کدوم تاپیکا ؟! اگه منظورتون کامنته که من چیز رسمی ای نمیبینم

----------


## moeinn

> اینو که میدونم.گفتم شاید خبر جدیدی شده
> 
> کدوم تاپیکا ؟! اگه منظورتون کامنته که من چیز رسمی ای نمیبینم


به نقل از نماینده ها که گفتن مصبت میشه خوشحالیم مثلا

----------


## Elahe_

> چی شد ؟! جلسه که تشکیل نشد امروز !


كميسيون با تاثير مثبت موافقت كرد امروز 
قراره به شوراي سنجش بگن كه تاثيرو مثبت كنه كه سه شنبه اين جلسه رو ميذارن
حالا اگه شورا قبول كرد مثبت ميشه ميره پي كارش 
ولي اگه بازم رو حرف خودش وايسه اينبار طرح ميره صحن مجلس و اونجا راي گيري ميشه

----------


## Hexa01

بر طبل شادانه بکوب پیروز و مردانه بکوب برخیز و پرچم را ببر بر سردر خانه بکوب 
آقا من فردا رو تعطیل رسمی اعلام می کنم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Miss.Sad

[QUOTE=khate;1388905]


> چون قراره مثبت اعلام کنن [/QU
> 
> OTE]


 :Y (722):  :Y (722):  :Y (722):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):

----------


## Miss.Sad

:Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (56): 


> بر طبل شادانه بکوب پیروز و مردانه بکوب برخیز و پرچم را ببر بر سردر خانه بکوب 
> آقا من فردا رو تعطیل رسمی اعلام می کنم

----------


## arshaa

ظاهرا از نظر کمیسیون؛
ول کن تاثیر قطعی به شورای سنجش و پذیرش اتصالی کرده..،

----------


## Miss.Sad

:Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (76): 


> ظاهرا از نظر کمیسیون؛
> ول کن تاثیر قطعی به شورای سنجش و پذیرش اتصالی کرده..،

----------


## gloria1370

> پ چرا خوش حالن  بچه ها؟؟؟


واه!! وقتی شما غذاتون در حال پخته امیدی به خوردنش ندارین؟!!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## gloria1370

> ظاهرا از نظر کمیسیون؛
> ول کن تاثیر قطعی به شورای سنجش و پذیرش اتصالی کرده..،


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## HossEin_v

> خادمی هم یه نماینده هست *یه طوری میگی تاثیر قطعی فراموش شده هست که انگار خامنه ای فتوا داده* ... حالا یکی به موافقا اضاف شد دلیل بر پیروزی نیست


چقدر خندیدم با این جمله ت  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (4): 
دهنت تعمیر!

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> واه!! وقتی شما غذاتون در حال پخته امیدی به خوردنش ندارین؟!!!!


له شدم یعنی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> له شدم یعنی


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> واه!! وقتی شما غذاتون در حال پخته امیدی به خوردنش ندارین؟!!!!


احسنت

----------


## khate

> واه!! وقتی شما غذاتون در حال پخته امیدی به خوردنش ندارین؟!!!!


 نمیدونستم ک مثبت شده!!! امید دارم ب پختن غذا ولی هر آن هم ممکنه گاز قطع شه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> نمیدونستم ک مثبت شده!!! امید دارم ب پختن غذا ولی هر آن هم ممکنه گاز قطع شه


اینم حرفیه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## moeinn

هرچند امروز نتیجه نهایی برای نحوه محاسبه معدل برای کنکور سال ۱۳۹۸ گرفته نشد اما دل ها به هم نزدیک تر تا تاثیر مثبت برای کنکور ۹۸ رقم بخورد تصمیم گرفته شد روز سه شنبه از وزیر علوم خواسته شود برای سال ۹۸ تاثیر مثبت لحاظ و از وزیر آموزش و پرورش خواسته شود گونه‌ای برنامه‌ریزی نماید تا پایان سال ۱۴۰۰ تمامی دروس دوره متوسطه دوم به صورت نهایی برگزار شود و سوابق تحصیلی برای آینده مد نظر قرار گیرد.


لاشکی

----------


## khate

> له شدم یعنی



له نشو جامعه بهت نیاز داره :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> له نشو جامعه بهت نیاز داره


فعلا که انگلم.هروقت سود داشتم واسه جامعه چشم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## khate

> فعلا که انگلم.هروقت سود داشتم واسه جامعه چشم


خب سعی کن یه انگل مفید باشی :Yahoo (23):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> خب سعی کن یه انگل مفید باشی


باشه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## 😊😊😊

من فک کنم یه خبر توو بیستو سی بود ک گفت انگاری بررسی بحث مربوط ب دانشگا ازاد سه شنبه ادامه پیدا میکنه ؛ ممکنه دوباره نوبت ب ما نرسه؟ اصلا کسی متوجه این خبر شد؟ چون من دقیقا نفهمیدمش  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Heni

خطاب به دوستان عزیز:این پیروزی(هرچند غیرعلنی)مبارک هممون باشه.
یه تشکر جانانه از همه کسانی که همکاری کردند و زحمت کشیدن :Yahoo (45):  :Y (592): 
به امید موفقیت اصلیمون.
 :Y (647):  :Y (647):  :Y (647):  :Y (647):  :Y (647):  :Y (647):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (109):  :Yahoo (109):  :Yahoo (109):  :Y (474):  :Y (474):  :Y (583):  :Y (583):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (722):  :Y (722):  :Yahoo (118):  :Yahoo (118): 
 :Y (602):  :Y (602):  :Y (591):  :Y (591):  :Y (655):  :Y (655):  :Y (719):  :Y (719):  :Y (491):  :Y (491):

----------


## moeinn

> من فک کنم یه خبر توو بیستو سی بود ک گفت انگاری بررسی بحث مربوط ب دانشگا ازاد سه شنبه ادامه پیدا میکنه ؛ ممکنه دوباره نوبت ب ما نرسه؟ اصلا کسی متوجه این خبر شد؟ چون من دقیقا نفهمیدمش


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ این داستان ادامه دارد تا خود کنکور

----------


## moeinn

> خطاب به دوستان عزیز:این پیروزی(هرچند غیرعلنی)مبارک هممون باشه.
> یه تشکر جانانه از همه کسانی که همکاری کردند و زحمت کشیدن
> به امید موفقیت اصلیمون.


فعلا صبر کن خب تا ببینیم سه شنبه چی میشع

----------


## Heni

سه شنبه هم روز شادی ماست امیدوار باشید.
به امید خدا خیره.

----------


## moeinn



----------


## 😊😊😊

> خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ این داستان ادامه دارد تا خود کنکور


ب نظره شما ممکنه دوباره این تکرار بشه؟

----------


## moeinn

> ب نظره شما ممکنه دوباره این تکرار بشه؟


ولا فک نکنم دیگه ابرو خودشون میره

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> ولا فک نکنم دیگه ابرو خودشون میره


نه که الآن خوار آبرو هستن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## moeinn

> نه که الآن خوار آبرو هستن


هییییییییییییی

----------


## moeinn

8کاربر و 71زیر ابی

----------


## amir_reza

و اینگونه بود که بعد مدت ها استرس " ارامشی را یافتیم " :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## mlt

بطحایی تو جلسه دوباره یه طرحی میاره که به یه صورتی 99قطعی کنه داشته باش حالا

----------


## Kourosh2018

ایول  :Y (474): 
پرچم همه بچه های معدل پایین و درس نخون بالاست  :Y (742):

----------


## amir_reza

> بطحایی تو جلسه دوباره یه طرحی میاره که به یه صورتی 99قطعی کنه داشته باش حالا


بطحایی ... خورده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mlt

حالا داشته باش یه طرحی میده که خود نماینده ها هم توش میمونن :Yahoo (76): 


> بطحایی ... خورده

----------


## mlt

مثلا میگه 98 مثبت ولی جون مادرت 99 قطعی بزار نه سیخ بسوزه نه کباب :Yahoo (20): از5درصد قطعی شروع میکنه میره187درصد

----------


## amir_reza

> حالا داشته باش یه طرحی میده که خود نماینده ها هم توش میمونن


نگو اینجور! وگرنه به فوش میکشمش :Yahoo (110):

----------


## gloria1370

> له شدم یعنی


اون موقع خیلی گشنم بود :Yahoo (76):

----------


## gloria1370

> نمیدونستم ک مثبت شده!!! امید دارم ب پختن غذا ولی هر آن هم ممکنه گاز قطع شه


خدایی احتمالش چقدره که وقتی غذاتون رو گازه یهویی گاز بره؟؟؟ اصن تاحالا این اتفاق افتاده؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (76):

----------


## gloria1370

> نمیدونستم ک مثبت شده!!! امید دارم ب پختن غذا ولی هر آن هم ممکنه گاز قطع شه


ولی امکان قطعی اب هست :Yahoo (106):

----------


## gloria1370

> خطاب به دوستان عزیز:این پیروزی(هرچند غیرعلنی)مبارک هممون باشه.
> یه تشکر جانانه از همه کسانی که همکاری کردند و زحمت کشیدن
> به امید موفقیت اصلیمون.


اوووف چه جشنی راه انداختی  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## amir_reza

> اوووف چه جشنی راه انداختی


عروسیه

----------


## saj8jad

مثبت شدن تاثر قطعی هم شده دل خوشی ما جماعت! هه!

----------


## khate

> خدایی احتمالش چقدره که وقتی غذاتون رو گازه یهویی گاز بره؟؟؟ اصن تاحالا این اتفاق افتاده؟؟؟؟؟



ما والا گازامون  اون دفع تا سه روز قطع بودن.... در هرصورت منم از خدامه  مثبت باشه چون خودمم معدلم چنگی ب دل نمیزنه

----------


## Narvan

بالاخره معلوم شد مثبته یا قطعیه؟ یا هنوز درگیرن؟؟؟؟

----------


## Matrix M

> مثبت شدن تاثر قطعی هم شده دل خوشی ما جماعت! هه!


قضیه اونه که یه سری رو میندازن تو قفس، بعد که آزادشون میکنن کلی جشن میگیرن و تشکر هم میکنن.

----------


## moeinn

اقای امرایی در ویس های کانالشون گفتن که همه بجز سه نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت هستن و ما به وزیر اموزش گفتیم که خودشون با وزیر علوم این طرح رو اصلاح کنند تا دیگه اقای لاشکی مجبور نشه اون رو در دستور کار قرار بده و گفتن که به وزیر اموزش گفتن ابرو داری کنن چون در هر صورت باید تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه اگر هم موافقت نکنن اون رو در هر صورت در دستور کار مجلس قرار میدن

----------


## moeinn

وستان سلام به در خواست یکی از نمایندگان تهران لطفا با داشتن شماره دانش اموزی _معدل و شهر خودتون در این نظر سنجی شرکت کنید امروز اقای امرایی گفتن که به اطلاع همه برسه پس خواهشا شرکت کنید و خودشون در کانال سهمیه ها گفتن به هیچ وجه اطلاعات شما برا کسی مشخص نیست و فقط این نظرسنجی برای کمیسیون اموزش و نماینده ها هستشثبت :: دانش آموزان ایران

----------


## ratingroup

به نظر من هم کلا تاثیر مثبت داره یا بی اثره. از زمان ما قراراه این تاثیر مستقیم شه ولی نمیشه. بجاش برید طراحی سایت یاد بگیرید.

----------


## ratingroup

از زمان قراره تاثیرش مستقیم شه ولی نمیشه خیال همه راحت.

----------


## Sanazbst

درباره جلسه امروز کمیسیون آموزش درباره تأثیر قطعی مدل در کنکور 98 اظهار کرد: امروز جلسه‌ای در کمیسیون برگزار و تصمیم گرفته شد تا آقای ساداتی‌نژاد به عنوان نماینده این کمیسیون در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با اعضای شورا و وزیر علوم مذاکره کند تا تاثیر معدل برای کنکور 98 به صورت مثبت باشد.
وی افزود: نظر قبلی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات این بود که در کنکور 98 سهم معدل به صورت تاثیر مثبت باشد اما شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو آن را نپذیرفت و قرار شد مجدد این مسئله در شورا بررسی شود تا در صورت تایید آنها معدل دانش‌آموزان در کنکور 98 تاثیر مثبت داشته باشد و طرح تاثیر قطعی فعلا مسکوت بماند تا کمیسیون آموزش به صورت تخصصی زوایای مختلف آن را بررسی کند.
سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت:‌ فرایند بررسی تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور طولانی است و هم‌اکنون اعلام این خبر که در کنکور 98 سهم معدل به صورت قطعی است باعث استرس دانش‌آموزان شده است همچنین برخی موسسات اقدام به سوءاستفاده کرده و بسته‌های ترمیم معدل را برای دریافت پول از خانواده‌ها طراحی کرده‌اند.
میرزاده در پایان عنوان کرد: قرار شد نتیجه نظر شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو درباره روند تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 به صورت قطعی یا مثبت روز سه‌شنبه به کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس اعلام شود

----------


## Miss.Sad

> خطاب به دوستان عزیز:این پیروزی(هرچند غیرعلنی)مبارک هممون باشه.
> یه تشکر جانانه از همه کسانی که همکاری کردند و زحمت کشیدن
> به امید موفقیت اصلیمون.


*فقط استیکرات  
حالا اینقد نپر ببینیم چی میشه*  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> مثبت شدن تاثر قطعی هم شده دل خوشی ما جماعت! هه!


*چه خوبه که شما اون دلخوشیو دارید یه عده اونو هم ندارن *

----------


## Miss.Sad

> درباره جلسه امروز کمیسیون آموزش درباره تأثیر قطعی مدل در کنکور 98 اظهار کرد: امروز جلسه‌ای در کمیسیون برگزار و تصمیم گرفته شد تا آقای ساداتی‌نژاد به عنوان نماینده این کمیسیون در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو با اعضای شورا و وزیر علوم مذاکره کند تا تاثیر معدل برای کنکور 98 به صورت مثبت باشد.
> وی افزود: نظر قبلی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات این بود که در کنکور 98 سهم معدل به صورت تاثیر مثبت باشد اما شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو آن را نپذیرفت و قرار شد مجدد این مسئله در شورا بررسی شود تا در صورت تایید آنها معدل دانش‌آموزان در کنکور 98 تاثیر مثبت داشته باشد و طرح تاثیر قطعی فعلا مسکوت بماند تا کمیسیون آموزش به صورت تخصصی زوایای مختلف آن را بررسی کند.
> سخنگوی کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس گفت:‌ فرایند بررسی تاثیر قطعی معدل در کنکور طولانی است و هم‌اکنون اعلام این خبر که در کنکور 98 سهم معدل به صورت قطعی است باعث استرس دانش‌آموزان شده است همچنین برخی موسسات اقدام به سوءاستفاده کرده و بسته‌های ترمیم معدل را برای دریافت پول از خانواده‌ها طراحی کرده‌اند.
> میرزاده در پایان عنوان کرد: قرار شد نتیجه نظر شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو درباره روند تاثیر معدل در کنکور 98 به صورت قطعی یا مثبت روز سه‌شنبه به کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس اعلام شود


*این شورای سنجش و پذیرش چه پدر کشتگی با ما داره آخه ؟!* :Yahoo (21): 
*بدنتون دست من اونقد کتکتون بزنم صدا چیز بدین*  :Y (517):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> *فقط استیکرات  
> حالا اینقد نپر ببینیم چی میشه*


ایموجیه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Miss.Sad

> ایموجیه


*چه فرقی داره ؟! حتماً چون متحرکه شد ایموجی واس من فرقی نداره هر کدوم بیاد میگم*

----------


## Green Aurora

توجه مهم!!!دوستان سلام به در خواست یکی از نمایندگان تهران لطفا با داشتن شماره دانش اموزی _معدل سال سوم و شهر خودتون در این نظر سنجی شرکت کنید امروز اقای امرایی گفتن که به اطلاع همه برسه پس خواهشا شرکت کنید و خودشون در کانال سهمیه ها گفتن به هیچ وجه اطلاعات شما برا کسی مشخص نیست و فقط این نظرسنجی برای کمیسیون اموزش و نماینده ها هستش
هم چنین اقای امرایی در ویس های کانالشون گفتن که همه بجز سه نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت هستن و ما به وزیر اموزش گفتیم که خودشون با وزیر علوم این طرح رو اصلاح کنند تا دیگه اقای لاشکی مجبور نشه اون رو در دستور کار قرار بده و گفتن که به وزیر اموزش گفتن ابرو داری کنن چون در هر صورت باید تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه اگر هم موافقت نکنن اون رو در هر صورت در دستور کار مجلس قرار میدن.این نظر سنجی برای اینه که بعضی نماینده ها گفتن ما ربات هستیم یا دانش آموز کنکوری نیستیم. لطفا توی نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تا خلافش رو بهشون اثبات بشه.
آدرس نظرسنجی:
ثبت :: دانش آموزان ایران 🇮🇷

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> *چه فرقی داره ؟! حتماً چون متحرکه شد ایموجی واس من فرقی نداره هر کدوم بیاد میگم*


نمیدونم شاید ایموجی هم نباشه ! اصلا GIF ! کی به کیه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Green Aurora

توجه مهم!!!دوستان سلام به در خواست یکی از نمایندگان تهران لطفا با داشتن شماره دانش اموزی _معدل سال سوم و شهر خودتون در این نظر سنجی شرکت کنید امروز اقای امرایی گفتن که به اطلاع همه برسه پس خواهشا شرکت کنید و خودشون در کانال سهمیه ها گفتن به هیچ وجه اطلاعات شما برا کسی مشخص نیست و فقط این نظرسنجی برای کمیسیون اموزش و نماینده ها هستش
هم چنین اقای امرایی در ویس های کانالشون گفتن که همه بجز سه نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت هستن و ما به وزیر اموزش گفتیم که خودشون با وزیر علوم این طرح رو اصلاح کنند تا دیگه اقای لاشکی مجبور نشه اون رو در دستور کار قرار بده و گفتن که به وزیر اموزش گفتن ابرو داری کنن چون در هر صورت باید تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه اگر هم موافقت نکنن اون رو در هر صورت در دستور کار مجلس قرار میدن.این نظر سنجی برای اینه که بعضی نماینده ها گفتن ما ربات هستیم یا دانش آموز کنکوری نیستیم. لطفا توی نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تا خلافش رو بهشون اثبات بشه.
آدرس نظرسنجی:
ثبت :: دانش آموزان ایران 🇮🇷
      ❤

----------


## Green Aurora

توجه مهم!!!دوستان سلام به در خواست یکی از نمایندگان تهران لطفا با داشتن شماره دانش اموزی _معدل سال سوم و شهر خودتون در این نظر سنجی شرکت کنید امروز اقای امرایی گفتن که به اطلاع همه برسه پس خواهشا شرکت کنید و خودشون در کانال سهمیه ها گفتن به هیچ وجه اطلاعات شما برا کسی مشخص نیست و فقط این نظرسنجی برای کمیسیون اموزش و نماینده ها هستش
هم چنین اقای امرایی در ویس های کانالشون گفتن که همه بجز سه نفر موافق تاثیر مثبت هستن و ما به وزیر اموزش گفتیم که خودشون با وزیر علوم این طرح رو اصلاح کنند تا دیگه اقای لاشکی مجبور نشه اون رو در دستور کار قرار بده و گفتن که به وزیر اموزش گفتن ابرو داری کنن چون در هر صورت باید تاثیر معدل مثبت بشه اگر هم موافقت نکنن اون رو در هر صورت در دستور کار مجلس قرار میدن.این نظر سنجی برای اینه که بعضی نماینده ها گفتن ما ربات هستیم یا دانش آموز کنکوری نیستیم. لطفا توی نظر سنجی شرکت کنید تا خلافش رو بهشون اثبات بشه.
آدرس نظرسنجی:
ثبت :: دانش آموزان ایران 🇮🇷
      ...

----------


## Miss.Sad

> نمیدونم شاید ایموجی هم نباشه ! اصلا GIF ! کی به کیه


*والا بابا* :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohsen_M_H21

ثبت کردم  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

امکان تاثیر قطعی معدل وقتی این همه معدل 20 وجود داره نه الان نه هیچ وقت دیگه حتی 1000 سال دیگه هم ممکن نیست...

پ ن: گویا کمیسیون دیروز به دانشگاه آزاد گفته شما ظرفیت پزشکی تونو امسال دوبرابر کنین که مشکل حل بشه، مملکته داریم، یواش یواش پزشکی هم همون بلایی سرش میاد که بقیه رشته ها

----------


## moeinn

دوستان امروز بررسی میشه؟

----------


## Hexa01

> دوستان امروز بررسی میشه؟


ان شاء الله اگه بطحایی و زاهدی بزارن امروز مشخص میشه

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> دوستان امروز بررسی میشه؟


بله ساعت 14 جلسه تشکیل میشه

----------


## moeinn

> ان شاء الله اگه بطحایی و زاهدی بزارن امروز مشخص میشه


هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن جز اینکه خودشونو خراب کنن یه میلیون داوطلب میگه +شه این دو نفر فقط ابرو خودشونو میبرن کسی که به صدای مردم گوش نده ادمه  نمیدونم مردم کرمان چجوری به این رای دادن

----------


## Hexa01

> هیچ کاری نمیتونن بکنن جز اینکه خودشونو خراب کنن یه میلیون داوطلب میگه +شه این دو نفر فقط ابرو خودشونو میبرن کسی که به صدای مردم گوش نده ادمه  نمیدونم مردم کرمان چجوری به این رای دادن


من تو عمرم به زبلی زاهدی ندیدم البته این تایپیک برای تاثیر معدل هست ولی با عرض معذرت این زاهدی در قضیه برجام وقتی با رسانه اصولگرا بحث می کرد کاملا خودش رو مخالف و وقتی با رسانه اصلاح طلب بحث میکرد کاملا خودش رو موافق می دونست در ضمن در ایام انتخابات همچین چفیه ی بسیجی می زد هرکی ندونه انگار ۸ سال جنگ رو این جمعش کرده حالا منظورم از این حرف اینه که اینها خیلی زرنگن وقت انتخابات یه حرفایی می زنن که متاسفانه رای می یارن امیدوارم که امروز جشن مون رو بگیریم توکل به خدا و آقا امام حسین منم مثل شما دوست عزیز امیدوارم

----------


## DARKSIDER

ول کنه تاثیر معدل به چشمای کنکور اتصالی کرده  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## moeinn

قاسم احمدی لاشکی در گفتگو با خبرنگار مهر افزود: طرح تاثیر معدل در کنکور در کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی بررسی شد و اعضای کمیسیون در نظرات مختلف گفتند که که به دلیل اینکه قانونی در زمینه تاثیر معدل کنکور وجود دارد با وزیر علوم به عنوان رئیس شورای سنجش و پذیرش که حق رای در این زمینه دارد رایزنی صورت گیرد.
 وی گفت: وزیر علوم به همراه معاون آموزشی وزارت علوم و رئیس سازمان سنجش که دارای حق رای در شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو هستند به کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس دعوت شده اند تا در این زمینه وزیر علوم اعضای شورا را توجیه کند که تاثیر قطعی معدل به مصلحت نیست.
 عضو کیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: در واقع اگر شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو این نظر که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی از قطعی به مثبت تغییر کند و به این نتیجه برسند که تاثیر معدل در کنکور ۹۸ به صورت تاثیر مثبت اعمال شود، ما دیگر طرح جدیدی در مجلس مطرح نمی کنیم.
 وی افزود: ما پذیرفتیم که منتظر بمانیم و در صورتی که موفقیتی در این زمینه حاصل نشد و شورای سنجش و پذیرش در جلسه فوق العاده به نتیجه نرسیدند ما در مجلس طرح تغییر تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی از قطعی به مثبت را به صحن علنی می بریم.
 احمدی لاشکی یادآور شد: البته بحث دیگر این است که آموزش و پرورش هنوز نتوانسته است تعهد بدهد که دروس پایه دوم متوسط یعنی کلاس های ۱۰، ۱۱ و ۱۲ را به صورت امتحانات نهایی برگزار خواهد کرد.
 وی گفت: حرف ما این است که تا زمانی که امتحانات نهایی به صورت سراسری برگزار نشود تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور باید به صورت مثبت اعمال شود. امتحانات نهایی هم باید به صورت استاندارد طرح شود و هم به صورت یکنواخت تصحیح شود. یعنی تصحیح ورقه در استان های مختلف باید با یک برنامه هماهنگ انجام شود.
 نماینده نوشهر در مجلس شورای اسلامی گفت: مهمترین نکته برای امتحانات نهایی تضمین امنیت امتحانات است که باید از سوی آموزش پرورش پذیرفته شود. اگر این شروط پذیرفته شود ما هم موافق هستیم که کنکور حذف شود. اما تا زمانی که امنیت امتحانات را ایجاد نکرده ایم بهتر است تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت تاثیر مثبت و پذیرش از طریق کنکور سراسری باشد.


                کد خبر 4438657

----------


## ZAPATA

https://www.alef.ir/news/3970801093.html

----------


## moeinn

سه‌شنبه ۱۳۹۷/۰۸/۰۱
۱۴:۰۰ - ۱۴:۱۵
تبادل اخبار

سه‌شنبه ۱۳۹۷/۰۸/۰۱
۱۴:۱۵ - ۱۵:۱۵
دعوت از وزیر محترم آموزش و پرورش جهت پاسخ به سوالات آقایان:
شهاب نادری (ثلاث باباجانی / جوانرود / روانسر / پاوه)
امیر خجسته (همدان)(3فقره)
عباس گودرزی (بروجرد)
علیرضا سلیمی (دلیجان / محلات)
حسن کامران دستجردی(اصفهان)


سه‌شنبه ۱۳۹۷/۰۸/۰۱
۱۵:۱۵ - ۱۶:۱۵
دعوت از وزیر محترم علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری جهت پاسخ به سوالات آقایان:
علیم یارمحمدی(زاهدان)
اسدالله قره خانی آلوستانی (علی‌آباد کتول)
جلال محمود زاده
علی کاظمی باباحیدری (اردل / فارسان / کوهرنگ)
ولی داداشی
محمدمهدی زاهدی (راور / کرمان)

----------


## moeinn

حالمون رو گرفتن با این جلسه گذاشتنشون دیروز تو اینستا یکی برا لاشکی  کامنت گذاشته بود این خاله بازیا چیه در اوردی اتوبان تهران شمال چیشد افتادی دنبال بچه مدرسه ای ها

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> https://www.alef.ir/news/3970801093.html


3. سادگیِ بیش از حد سوالات امتحانات نهایی و دشواری ضروری سوالات کنکور باعث می‌شود که نمره تراز نفرات برتر در این دو آزمونِ ناهمگن اختلافات فاحشی داشته باشد؛ تا آنجا که در صورت اعمالِ تاثیر قطعی نمرات نهایی ـ با هر میزانی ـ امکان ورود به رشته‌ها و دانشگاه‌های معتبر برای دارندگان معدل‌های پایین 19 بسیار بعید و حدوداً محال است

دیگه قضیه رو دارن جنایی میکنن ! اینجوریام نیست

----------


## 😊😊😊

سلام چی شد پس چرا خبری نیس بچه ها ؟؟؟ کسی چیزی نگف؟ حالا امروز تشکیل میشه؟

----------


## mlt

جلسه فوری وزیر علوم حدودا 14تیر میشه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## ZAPATA

> 3. سادگیِ بیش از حد سوالات امتحانات نهایی و دشواری ضروری سوالات کنکور باعث می‌شود که نمره تراز نفرات برتر در این دو آزمونِ ناهمگن اختلافات فاحشی داشته باشد؛ تا آنجا که در صورت اعمالِ تاثیر قطعی نمرات نهایی ـ با هر میزانی ـ امکان ورود به رشته‌ها و دانشگاه‌های معتبر برای دارندگان معدل‌های پایین 19 بسیار بعید و حدوداً محال است
> 
> دیگه قضیه رو دارن جنایی میکنن ! اینجوریام نیست


من فقط یه عزیز گفت پستو بزار 
منم گذاشتم
از بقیش بی خبرم
 :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad



----------


## yashar.b

آغا مگه قرار نبود امروز تکلیف همه چی مشخص بشه ؟؟؟ 
پس چرا انقد همه جا سوت و کوره ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## moeinn

> من فقط یه عزیز گفت پستو بزار 
> منم گذاشتم
> از بقیش بی خبرم


حقیقتش اینه دیگه چرا خودمون رو گول بزنیم اینم مثل سایر سهمیه هاس مثل ایثار گری و ...چطور اونا تاثیر میگذارن طرف با درصدای داغون کلی رتبش خوب میشه

----------


## moeinn

> آغا مگه قرار نبود امروز تکلیف همه چی مشخص بشه ؟؟؟ 
> پس چرا انقد همه جا سوت و کوره ؟؟؟


رفتن تو رینگ

----------


## moeinn

> آغا مگه قرار نبود امروز تکلیف همه چی مشخص بشه ؟؟؟ 
> پس چرا انقد همه جا سوت و کوره ؟؟؟


واقعا اعصاب برامون نذاشتن با این طرحای چرت

----------


## saj8jad

در حال حاضر 70 کاربر در حال مشاهده این موضوع است. (19 کاربر و 51 مهمان)

اندکی صبر ...

----------


## dr.Genius

سریع تر تعیین تکلیف کنن دیگه.
حالا حسنی یا حسینی.
 :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75):  :Yahoo (75): 

هیچی بدتر از سردرگمی نیست (اونم برا یه کنکوری که واویلا)

----------


## saj8jad

*دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش:
برخی از مجلسی ها به دنبال حذف تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور هستند
دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش گفت: برخی از مجلسی ها به دنبال حذف تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور هستند. بر همین اساس، از ریاست مجلس، کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات و نمایندگان درخواست دارم اجازه ندهند این پیشنهاد مصوب شود*

مهدی نوید ادهم در حاشیه گردهمایی مشترک معاونین و مدیران کل آموزش و پرورش، کنکور را یکی از موانع عدم اجرای سند تحول بنیادین دانست و اظهار کرد: این شیوه پذیرش دانشجو که به روش تستی و در چند ساعت محدود انجام می‌شود و همین آزمون، آموزش و پرورش را به شدت تحت تاثیر قرار داده و آسیب پذیر کرده است.
وی گفت: اکنون تعدادی از نمایندگان مجلس به دنبال این هستند که سابقه تحصیلی در کنکور بی تاثیر شده و هیچ نقشی در پذیرش دانشجو نداشته باشد.
نوید ادهم افزود: ما طبق سند تحول بنیادین تربیت در ساحت های شش گانه را مدنظر داریم در حالی که که دانش آموزان و خانواده های آنها تنها دروسی مانند فیزیک، ریاضی و شیمی را مطالعه می کنند.

دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش با بیان اینکه از سوی دیگر در پایه دوازدهم ۳۵ ساعت حضور دانش آموزان در مدارس را داریم که زیاد است و باید به ۲۴ ساعت کاهش یابد تا دانش آموزان بتوانند در زمان باقی مانده برای کنکور آماده شوند گفت: با این حال این پیشنهاد در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش پذیرفته نشد.

نویدادهم تاکید کرد: علت رد این پیشنهاد این بود که باید از زمان دروس مختلف کاسته می شد و در این صورت هیچ مدرسه‌ای نپذیرفت که از زمان دروس ریاضی و فیزیک کاسته شود،بنابراین باید از زمان دروس جدید مانند مدیریت خانواده و مطالعات فرهنگی کاسته می‌شد در حالی که این دروس، دروس اصلی مورد تاکید سند تحول بنیادین هستند.

وی با اشاره به اینکه کنکور به ما اجازه نمی‌دهد این تحولات رخ دهد اظهار کرد: اخیرا بحثی در مجلس شورای اسلامی مطرح است که کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات بدون دعوت از کارشناسان آموزش و پرورش این بحث را پیگیری می کند و آن این است که بر اساس قانون سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو سال ۹۲، سابقه تحصیلی باید مبنای عمل باشد و سازمان سنجش به صورت تدریجی این موضوع را عملیاتی کند تا سال اول حداقل ۲۵ درصد و تا پایان پنج سال به حداقل ۸۵ درصد برسد.

نویدادهم افزود: اکنون تعدادی از نمایندگان به دنبال این هستند که سابقه تحصیلی بی‌تاثیر شده و هیچ نقشی در پذیرش دانشجو نداشته باشد. این پیشنهاد مغایرت ۱۰۰ درصدی با روح قانون در سال ۹۲ دارد و باعث بی عدالتی آموزشی می شود، زیرا دانش آموزان مناطق محروم که دسترسی به مافیای کنکور ندارند و به کلاس‌های تست زنی نمی‌روند و متکی به کلاس‌های درس هستند، از این رقابت باز می‌مانند.

وی این تصمیم را خطرناک دانست و گفت که این تصمیم باعث بی اعتبار کردن برنامه درسی می شود. اگر این تصمیم را نمایندگان بگیرند به زبانی بیان کردند که سند تحول نباید در مدارس اجرا شود.

دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش تاکید کرد: جدا از ریاست مجلس، کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات و نمایندگان به عنوان یک کارشناس درخواست دارم اجازه ندهند این پیشنهاد اتفاق بیافتد و بر قانون پایبند باشند تا حضور در مدارس دانش آموزان جدی گرفته شود و سابقه تحصیلی مداخله‌ای در پذیرش آنان داشته باشد.

----------


## yashar.b

الان این وزیرک بطحایی میاد میگه،  دیگه جون من بزارین 10 قطعی 20 مثبت شه ، بعد تهشم چونه میزنن میشه 7 درصد قطعی 23 درصد مثبت  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## moeinn

> سریع تر تعیین تکلیف کنن دیگه.
> حالا حسنی یا حسینی.
> 
> 
> هیچی بدتر از سردرگمی نیست (اونم برا یه کنکوری که واویلا)


بد تر از انتظار ندیدم

----------


## Mysterious

> الان این وزیرک بطحایی میاد میگه،  دیگه جون من بزارین 10 قطعی 20 مثبت شه ، بعد تهشم چونه میزنن میشه 7 درصد قطعی 23 درصد مثبت


الاناس قهر کنه بره

----------


## saj8jad

*آخرین تحولات کنکور در مجلس به روایت دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش*
*نوید ادهم: تعدادی از نمایندگان به دنبال بی‌تاثیرکردن سابقه تحصیلی در کنکور هستند*

                                                                                          سه‌شنبه 1 آبان 1397 - 13:10

  
 
تهران  (پانا)‌- دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش از دو بحث جدید نمایندگان مجلس  برای تغییر تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان در کنکور خبر داد که یکی از  آن‌ها بدون اطلاع کارشناسان آموزش و پرورش در جریان است. 

                                                              مهدی  نوید ادهم صبح امروز در حاشیه گردهمایی مشترک اعضای شورای معاونان و  مدیران کل آموزش‌وپرورش سراسر کشور که با حضور وزیر آموزش و پرورش برگزار  شد، در جمع خبرنگاران یکی از موانع اجرایی‌نشدن سند تحول بنیادین را کنکور  دانست و گفت: «شیوه پذیرش دانشجو به روش تستی در چند ساعت محدود، آموزش و  پرورش را به شدت متاثر و آسیب‌پذیر کرده است.»  او ادامه داد: «نگرانی ما این است که برای اجرای مطلوب سند تحول بنیادین کنکور یک مانع اصلی است و اجازه اجرای این سند را نمی‌دهد.»  دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش افزود:  «ما در سند تحول به دنبال تربیت شش ساحته دانش‌آموزان هستیم، بنابراین تا  زمانی که بچه‌ها و خانواده‌های آنان فقط دروس فیزیک، ریاضی و شیمی را  مطالعه می‌کنند برای موضوعات سند تحول بنیادین وقت گذاشته نمی‌شود.»  نوید ادهم گفت: «به طور مثال در پایه  دوازدهم، ۳۵ ساعت حضور دانش‌آموزان در مدارس زیاد است و باید به ۲۴ ساعت  تقلیل یابد تا دانش‌آموزان در زمان باقی‌مانده به دروس کنکور خود بپردازند.  این پیشنهاد در شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش پذیرفته نشد.»  او ادامه داد: «این پیشنهاد به این دلیل  رد شد که باید از زمان دروس مختلف کاسته می‌شد در این صورت هیچ مدرسه‌ای  نپذیرفت که از زمان دروس ریاضی و فیزیک کاسته شود. بنابراین باید از زمان  دروس جدید مانند مدیریت حانواده یا مطالعات فرهنگی کاسته شود که این دروس،  دروس اصلی مورد تاکید سند تحول بنیادین است.»  نویدادهم گفت: «بنابراین کنکور به ما  اجازه نمی‌دهد که این تحولات اتفاق بیافتد. اخیرا بحثی در مجلس شورای  اسلامی مطرح است که کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات بدون دعوت از کارشناسان آموزش و  پرورش آن را پیگیری می‌کند. این بحث این است که براساس قانون سنجش و پذیرش  دانشجو سال ۹۲، سابقه تحصیلی باید مبنا باشد و سازمان سنجش باید به صورت  تدریجی این موضوع را عملیاتی کند تا سال اول حداقل ۲۵ درصد و تا پایان ۵  سال به حداقل ۸۵درصد برسد.» 

*تعدادی از نمایندگان به دنبال بی‌تاثیرکردن سابقه تحصیلی در کنکور هستند* 
 دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش گفت:  «اکنون تعدادی از نمایندگان به دنبال این هستند که سابقه تحصیلی بی‌تاثیر  شود و هیچ نقشی در پذیرش دانشجو نداشته باشد. این پیشنهاد مغایرت ۱۰۰درصدی  با روح قانون سال ۹۲ دارد و باعث بی‌عدالتی آموزشی می‌شود، زیرا بچه‌های  مناطق محروم که دسترسی به مافیای کنکور ندارند و به کلاس‌های تست‌زنی  نمی‌روند و متکی به کلاس‌های درس هستند، از این رقابت بازمی‌مانند.»  نویدادهم* این تصمیم را خطرناک* و باعث  بی‌اعتبار کردن برنامه درسی دانست و گفت: «اگر این تصمیم را نمایندگان  بگیرند به زبانی بیان کرده‌اند که سند تحول نباید در مدارس اجرا شود.»  دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش گفت:  *«به طور جدی از ریاست مجلس، کمیسیون آموزش و تحقیقات و نمایندگان به عنوان  یک کارشناس درخواست دارم اجازه ندهند این پیشنهاد اتفاق بیافتد* و بر قانون  پایبند باشند تا حضور در مدارس دانش‌آموزان جدی گرفته شود و سابقه تحصیلی  مداخله‌ای در پذیرش آنان داشته باشد.»

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> من فقط یه عزیز گفت پستو بزار 
> منم گذاشتم
> از بقیش بی خبرم


عزیزی . ممنون به خاطر به اشتراک گذاشتن :Yahoo (99):

----------


## moeinn

> الاناس قهر کنه بره������


سیاستش اینه این چه حرکتیه یکی نیست بگه خب مخالفی عین مرد وایسا چرا میترسی فرار میکنی

----------


## moeinn

> *آخرین تحولات کنکور در مجلس به روایت دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش*
> 
> *نوید ادهم: تعدادی از نمایندگان به دنبال بی‌تاثیرکردن سابقه تحصیلی در کنکور هستند*
> 
>                                                                                           سه‌شنبه 1 آبان 1397 - 13:10
> 
> 
>   
>  
> ...


این دیگه کیه تا الان کدوم گوری بوده

----------


## dr.Genius

یه سوال
کی نتیجه قطعی و نهایی این جلسه معلوم میشه؟؟؟



نمی دونم به ۲ امتحان فردا فکر کنم یا آزمون دو روز دیگه قلمچی یا بازی امروز پرسپولیس یا تاثیر معدل لعنتی

در آخر به این نتیجه رسیدم که به هیچ کدومشون فکر نکنم و بگیرم بخوابم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> *آخرین تحولات کنکور در مجلس به روایت دبیر کل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش*
> *نوید ادهم: تعدادی از نمایندگان به دنبال بی‌تاثیرکردن سابقه تحصیلی در کنکور هستند*
> 
>                                                                                           سه‌شنبه 1 آبان 1397 - 13:10
> 
>   
>  
> تهران  (پانا)‌- دبیرکل شورای عالی آموزش و پرورش از دو بحث جدید نمایندگان مجلس  برای تغییر تاثیر سابقه تحصیلی دانش‌آموزان در کنکور خبر داد که یکی از  آن‌ها بدون اطلاع کارشناسان آموزش و پرورش در جریان است. 
> 
> ...


ببخشید بچه ها ولی جاش بود بگم : ری.دم به مملکتی که تو کارشناسشی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## moeinn

> ببخشید بچه ها ولی جاش بود بگم : ری.دم به مملکتی که تو کارشناسشی


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## saj8jad

> این دیگه کیه تا الان کدوم گوری بوده


یه مادون حیوان مغز فندوقی تازه از آخور فرار کرده!

پ.ن 1 : مثل اون حیوان نجیب=سگ دارن دست و پا میزنن که تاثیر قطعی بمونه بتونن جیب هاشون رو بیشتر پر پول تر کنن
پ.ن 2 : خوب این مادون حیوانا رو بخاطر بسپارید

----------


## moeinn

اخ اگه مثبت بشه

----------


## yashar.b

> یه سوال
> کی نتیجه قطعی و نهایی این جلسه معلوم میشه؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> نمی دونم به ۲ امتحان فردا فکر کنم یا آزمون دو روز دیگه قلمچی یا بازی امروز پرسپولیس یا تاثیر معدل لعنتی
> 
> در آخر به این نتیجه رسیدم که به هیچ کدومشون فکر نکنم و بگیرم بخوابم


هر موقع چایی و میوه هاشون تموم شد  :Yahoo (20): 
خب اینو خودشونم نمیدونن ما از کجا بدونیم  :Yahoo (77): 
اووو راستی پرسپولیسم امروز بازی داره ها ، چ روزیه امروز  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## moeinn

> هر موقع چایی و میوه هاشون تموم شد 
> خب اینو خودشونم نمیدونن ما از کجا بدونیم 
> اووو راستی پرسپولیسم امروز بازی داره ها ، چ روزیه امروز


قیامته

----------


## moeinn

کسی تو گروه تلگرام تاثیر معدل عضوه؟

----------


## dr.Genius

بچه ها این موزیک رو از چاوشی گوش کنید دقیقا حال و هوای ما رو میگه.
http://s1.mm-dl.xyz/1397/07/08/Mohse...ahe%20Mehr.mp3

----------


## bbehzad

این قضیه تاالانم زیادی کش دار شده.امروز مثبت میشه .خیالتون راحت.

----------


## moeinn

> بچه ها این موزیک رو از چاوشی گوش کنید دقیقا حال و هوای ما رو میگه.
> http://s1.mm-dl.xyz/1397/07/08/Mohse...ahe%20Mehr.mp3

----------


## moeinn

> این قضیه تاالانم زیادی کش دار شده.امروز مثبت میشه .خیالتون راحت.


از کجا اینقدر مطمعنی

----------


## dr.Genius

اگه تاثیر مثبت بشه 
پرسپولیس هم بازی رو ببره 
به افتخار این همه فتوحات یک هفته درس نمی خونم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mlt

من حاضرم این طرح1ماه دیگه درست بشه ولی مجلس درستش کنه چون اگه اون شورا تغییرش بده راحت99دوباره قطعی میکنه ولی اگه مجلس تصویب کنه تا3سال خیال راحته

----------


## moeinn

> من حاضرم این طرح1ماه دیگه درست بشه ولی مجلس درستش کنه چون اگه اون شورا تغییرش بده راحت99دوباره قطعی میکنه ولی اگه مجلس تصویب کنه تا3سال خیال راحته


دلت خوشه تو به99چیکار داری از همین الان جاز دی به فکر پشت کنکوری

----------


## bbehzad

> از کجا اینقدر مطمعنی


چون واضحه.طرح قطعیه معدل واسه فرافکنی بود.امروز وقتشه برگردونن به مثبت.فرافکنی نتایج افتضاح کنکور سراسری و بعدش ازاد.

----------


## mlt

من جا نزدم بنی ادم اعضای یکدیگرند....الان یازدهما ناراحت بشن زیر دلم درد میگیره :Yahoo (23): 


> دلت خوشه تو به99چیکار داری از همین الان جاز دی به فکر پشت کنکوری

----------


## moeinn

> چون واضحه.طرح قطعیه معدل واسه فرافکنی بود.امروز وقتشه برگردونن به مثبت.فرافکنی نتایج افتضاح کنکور سراسری و بعدش ازاد.


نه باو اگه اینا مخالفت کردن فقط بخاطر اعتراض بود و این رسانه های اجتماعی مثل تلگرام و...اینستا و گر نه اگه کسی اعتراضی نداشت که دوباره مجلسی ها بررسی نمیکردن هرچند اون چند نفر......حرف کسی براشون مهم نیست

----------


## mlt

جلسه در حال برگزاریه

----------


## mlt

وزیر علوم اومده

----------


## moeinn

> من جا نزدم بنی ادم اعضای یکدیگرند....الان یازدهما ناراحت بشن زیر دلم درد میگیره


کجات درد میگره خخخخخخخخخ دهنت سرویس زیاد به این 18+سر میزنی

----------


## yashar.b

> چون واضحه.طرح قطعیه معدل واسه فرافکنی بود.امروز وقتشه برگردونن به مثبت.فرافکنی نتایج افتضاح کنکور سراسری و بعدش ازاد.


اره بابا کلن سیستم اینجا همینجوریه سر دلار و هزار تا کوفت و زهر مار دیگه هم اینجوری شیره مالیدن 
ینی کافیه ی مسیر با تاکسی بری همشو میفمی  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## bbehzad

[QUOTE=yashar.b;1389563]اره بابا کلن سیستم اینجا همینجوریه سر دلار و هزار تا کوفت و زهر مار دیگه هم اینجوری شیره مالیدن 
ینی کافیه ی مسیر با تاکسی بری همشو میفمی  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23): [/QUOTE  پس کار خودشونه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mlt

خادمی هم تو جلسه هست...لره خوب بی اعصابه.زمین زمانو یکی میکنه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## moeinn

> خادمی هم تو جلسه هست...لره خوب بی اعصابه.زمین زمانو یکی میکنه


یه وانت سنگ ببره جلسه

----------


## moeinn

خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااا یعنی دیگه امروز مثبت میشه

----------


## mlt

خودم لرم نیازی نیست وانت ببرم از همینجا براش میندازم :Yahoo (20): 


> یه وانت سنگ ببره جلسه

----------


## moeinn

> خودم لرم نیازی نیست وانت ببرم از همینجا براش میندازم


معلومه دیگه

----------


## dr.Genius

> یه وانت سنگ ببره جلسه


بعد چیکارشون کنه؟؟؟

آهان . حتما میخوان برا خودشون در مقابل توطئه های مافیا کنکور(مافیا ههههههههههههههه :Yahoo (77): ) سنگر بسازن. 


خدایا . فقط بگو چرا؟؟؟

----------


## mlt

تو نشنیدی لرا سنگ خوب پرت میکنن.ناسلامتی گچسارانی هستی باید میرسعیدی.بناری .سید شازینعلی.دولیاری بشناسی


> بعد چیکارشون کنه؟؟؟
> 
> آهان . حتما میخوان برا خودشون در مقابل توطئه های مافیا کنکور(مافیا ههههههههههههههه) سنگر بسازن. 
> 
> 
> خدایا . فقط بگو چرا؟؟؟

----------


## moeinn

> بعد چیکارشون کنه؟؟؟
> 
> آهان . حتما میخوان برا خودشون در مقابل توطئه های مافیا کنکور(مافیا ههههههههههههههه) سنگر بسازن. 
> 
> 
> خدایا . فقط بگو چرا؟؟؟


بزنه تو سر هرکی مخالفه

----------


## dr.Genius

> تو نشنیدی لرا سنگ خوب پرت میکنن.ناسلامتی گچسارانی هستی باید میرسعیدی.بناری .سید شازینعلی.دولیاری بشناسی


ککا خوم دولیاری ام

----------


## saj8jad

> ببخشید بچه ها ولی جاش بود بگم : ری.دم به مملکتی که تو کارشناسشی


ر*** خدایی هست کلا عزیز  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mlt

هم طایفه ایم


> ککا خوم دولیاری ام

----------


## moeinn

نخیر فایده نداره اصلا یه روز نبود خبر خوب بشنویم امروزم یکی از اون روزاس

----------


## dr.Genius

> نخیر فایده نداره اصلا یه روز نبود خبر خوب بشنویم امروزم یکی از اون روزاس


انشاالله بعد بازی پرسپولیس حال هممون خوب بشه

می دونید شباهت بازی پرسپولیس به تاثیر معدل چیه 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه

----------


## mlt

توبزار2ساعت جلسه طول بکشه.فک میکنی صف مدرسه 15مین تموم بشه


> نخیر فایده نداره اصلا یه روز نبود خبر خوب بشنویم امروزم یکی از اون روزاس

----------


## saj8jad

> انشاالله بعد بازی پرسپولیس حال هممون خوب بشه
> 
> می دونید شباهت بازی پرسپولیس به تاثیر معدل چیه 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه


ساعت چنده حالا؟  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## moeinn

> انشاالله بعد بازی پرسپولیس حال هممون خوب بشه
> 
> می دونید شباهت بازی پرسپولیس به تاثیر معدل چیه 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هه


پرسپولیس ببره چه فرقی به حال من میکنه یکی دیگه پولشو میبره عشق و هال خدا کنه10تا بخوره مهم معدله

----------


## dr.Genius

> ساعت چنده حالا؟


۳ ساعت و نیم دیگه(وایییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی)
۱۸:۳۰

----------


## dr.Genius

> پرسپولیس ببره چه فرقی به حال من میکنه یکی دیگه پولشو میبره عشق و هال خدا کنه10تا بخوره مهم معدله


خبر رسیده بازیکنای پرسپولیس هم میگن : ((انشاالله تاثیر معدل صد درصد قطعی بشه))

 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## moeinn

> خبر رسیده بازیکنای پرسپولیس هم میگن : ((انشاالله تاثیر معدل صد درصد قطعی بشه))


به تخم مرغم

----------


## mlt

یه خبر بد

----------


## moeinn

> یه خبر بد


هی هی باز چیشده

----------


## mlt

میگن دلال ها جلو ورزشگاه ازادی بلیط30تومنی یک میلیون میفروشن :Yahoo (10): 


> یه خبر بد

----------


## Hexa01

> میگن دلال ها جلو ورزشگاه ازادی بلیط30تومنی یک میلیون میفروشن


آرش ضد حال نزن من دارم سکته می کنم از ساعت ۳ صبح بیدارم از این کار ها نکن جون پیرشی ان شاءالله

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

بچه ها مثبت شد، مثبت شد...
هوراااااااااا
توؤيتر جناب خادمي اين خبر رو منتشر كردن...

----------


## mvp

*اقا تموووووووووووووم

تاثیر برای امسال رد شد 
تبریککککککککک* :Y (745):  :Y (745):  :Y (745):

----------


## moeinn

گلییییییییییییییللییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییللل  للللللللللللللللللللللللل  للللللللللللللللللللللللل  لللللللللللللللیییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییییییییییییییییییی

----------


## moeinn

دروغه چرا ضد حال میزنید دهنتون سرویس

----------


## gloria1370

عه مبارکه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## moeinn

دروغ میگن هیچی مشخص نشده

----------


## bbehzad

سبطی اعلام کرد.مثبت شد

----------


## moeinn

> سبطی اعلام کرد.مثبت شد


نه باو باورم نمیشه

----------


## bbehzad

گفتم که مثبت میشه

----------


## HossEin_v

> دروغ میگن هیچی مشخص نشده


یکی میگه شده، یکی میگه هنوز مونده و اتفاقی نیفتاده ..... یاد لحظه سال تحویل افتادم!

خیالتون راحت باشه، *تاثیر قطعی لغو شد*

----------


## moeinn

ایول

----------


## Dr.Manhattan



----------


## Bae



----------


## Green Aurora

تاثیر قطعی برای امسال لغو شد.. و تاثیر مثبت شد بقول خادمی حالا خوش باشید :Yahoo (4): )))
میگم محمد 1377 کجاست؟؟؟ بیاد بهش پماد سوختگی بدم

----------


## mlt

من تنها چیزی که خوشحالم میکنه اینه که الان زنده با بطحایی و زرافشان مصاحبه کنن :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Misto

حاجی چی شد ؟ 
 :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  راستشو بگید جون من ... جدی جدی جدی قطعی لغو شد ؟؟؟؟
 واقعا مثبته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
پیر شدم منتظر شدم تا جواب بدن ... 
 :Yahoo (117):  شایعه مایعه نباشه ؟؟؟ 
 :Yahoo (13):

----------


## dr.Genius

> 


کنکور ۹۹ چی؟
اگه کنکور ۹۹ هم بخواد مثبت بشه . یعنی اینکه امسال دروس یازدهم بصورت نهایی برگزار میشه

----------


## 😊😊😊

ایول واقعا دمه لاشکی و سبطی و خادمی گررررم دقیقا اون کاربرایه عزیز ک میگفتن وقتتونو تلف نکنین تغیر نمیکنهرو دوست دارم دوباره ببینم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Hexa01

بچه ها الحمدالله ابعاد موضوع در کمیسیون آموزش باز شده خخخ

----------


## mlt

زیر تیپلم بحرف :Yahoo (20): 


> بچه ها الحمدالله ابعاد موضوع در کمیسیون آموزش باز شده خخخ

----------


## arshaa

ناموسا اگه نیاید وسط خودم میام هیپ هیپ
هووووورا

----------


## Hexa01

> زیر تیپلم بحرف


زیر دیپلم فدات میشه:
زاهدی و بطحایی از دانش اموزان سیلی محکم آب داری خوردندخخ

----------


## moeinn

تایپیک رو ببندید

----------


## Hexa01

> تایپیک رو ببندید


نه داداش بزار ملت حال کنن خخخخخ

----------


## dr.Genius

> تایپیک رو ببندید


تازه خوشحالی بعد از گله

----------


## mlt

تاپیک های تاپ انجمن از فردا....از امروز شروع کنم میشه؟این تاپیک ها تا دقایقی مانده به ازمون بالا هستن

----------


## zahra1900

خداروشکر
70% استرس کنکور کم شد
پیش بسوی ترکوندن و منفجر کردن کنکور 98

----------


## 😊😊😊

حالا بریم سراغه سهمیه ۲۵ درصدی ایثارگرا  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
ن ولی جدی این قضیه ۲۵ درصدی مهم بود؟

----------


## yashar.b

بزن به سلامتی هر چی ادم حسابیه  :Y (592):  :Y (474): 

این شبی كه می گم شب نیست
اگه شبه مثه اون شب نیست
امشب مثه دیشب نیست
هیچ شبی مثه امشب نیست
 :Y (429):  :Y (732):  :Y (571):  :Y (545):  :Y (491):

----------


## Hexa01

بچه ها نبینم از فردا کسی بگه میتونم یا نه ان شاءالله هممون موفقیم با نام خدا برید کنکور رو بترکونید همه ما از پس این کنکور برمیایم

----------


## artim

روزی پادشاهی خزانه را خالی دید، پس به وزیر زیرک خود دستور داد طرحی برای بودجه سال بعد ارائه کند.
وزیر پس از مشورت با اصحاب اقتصاد ،برای جبران کسری بودجه طرحی ارائه کرد که شامل سه بند بود:
1-مالیات دو برابر شود
2-نیمی از گاو و گوسفند ها به نفع دولت مصادره شود
3-کسی حق ندارد آروغ بزند!


پادشاه که طرح را دید، با پوزخندی به وزیر گفت اول و دوم اش قبول، اما سومی یعنی چه؟ چرا نباید آروغ بزنند؟


وزیر زیرک گفت قسمت سوم ضمانت اجرای دو قسمت قبل است.
او ادامه داد: بند سومی برای تخلیه انرژی اعتراضی مردم است و ما با استفاده از جارچی ها آروغ نزدن را به مهمترین مسئله مردم تبدیل می کنیم. مردم هم به جای پرداختن به بندهای اول و دوم ، به قسمت سوم خواهند پرداخت.

حکایت الان کنکوریهاس

----------


## gloria1370

دم سبطی گرم من نمیشناختمش ولی چقدر این ادم شریف و مهربان هست

----------


## dr.Genius

> روزی پادشاهی خزانه را خالی دید، پس به وزیر زیرک خود دستور داد طرحی برای بودجه سال بعد ارائه کند.
> وزیر پس از مشورت با اصحاب اقتصاد ،برای جبران کسری بودجه طرحی ارائه کرد که شامل سه بند بود:
> 1-مالیات دو برابر شود
> 2-نیمی از گاو و گوسفند ها به نفع دولت مصادره شود
> 3-کسی حق ندارد آروغ بزند!
> 
> 
> پادشاه که طرح را دید، با پوزخندی به وزیر گفت اول و دوم اش قبول، اما سومی یعنی چه؟ چرا نباید آروغ بزنند؟
> 
> ...


ایول واقعا

----------


## 😊😊😊

ویدئو مسیجه سبطیو نگا کنین فک کنم روو موتوره  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## yashar.b

> روزی پادشاهی خزانه را خالی دید، پس به وزیر زیرک خود دستور داد طرحی برای بودجه سال بعد ارائه کند.
> وزیر پس از مشورت با اصحاب اقتصاد ،برای جبران کسری بودجه طرحی ارائه کرد که شامل سه بند بود:
> 1-مالیات دو برابر شود
> 2-نیمی از گاو و گوسفند ها به نفع دولت مصادره شود
> 3-کسی حق ندارد آروغ بزند!
> 
> 
> پادشاه که طرح را دید، با پوزخندی به وزیر گفت اول و دوم اش قبول، اما سومی یعنی چه؟ چرا نباید آروغ بزنند؟
> 
> ...



داداش این قصه فقط کنکوریا نیس 40 ساله قصه کل ملته 
عادت کردیم دیگه وللللللش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _StuBBorN_

> روزی پادشاهی خزانه را خالی دید، پس به وزیر زیرک خود دستور داد طرحی برای بودجه سال بعد ارائه کند.
> وزیر پس از مشورت با اصحاب اقتصاد ،برای جبران کسری بودجه طرحی ارائه کرد که شامل سه بند بود:
> 1-مالیات دو برابر شود
> 2-نیمی از گاو و گوسفند ها به نفع دولت مصادره شود
> 3-کسی حق ندارد آروغ بزند!
> 
> 
> پادشاه که طرح را دید، با پوزخندی به وزیر گفت اول و دوم اش قبول، اما سومی یعنی چه؟ چرا نباید آروغ بزنند؟
> 
> ...


حکایت الآن کنکوریها نیست !
حکایت سال ها بدبختی همه ی اقشار جامعس
پ.ن : دوستان دیگه سریع برید پای درستون . نگید چون مثبت شد دو روز استراحت  :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشید همگی

----------


## mlt

خودش میگه رو موتورم بعد تو میگی فک کنم؟


> ویدئو مسیجه سبطیو نگا کنین فک کنم روو موتوره

----------


## moeinn

> ویدئو مسیجه سبطیو نگا کنین فک کنم روو موتوره


چه کانالی؟

----------


## Hexa01

دوست دارم تو چشای زاهدی و زرافشان و بطحایی نگاه کنم و بگم شما گمراه گشته اید

----------


## 😊😊😊

> خودش میگه رو موتورم بعد تو میگی فک کنم؟


صداشو خیلی کم کرده بودم جدی گفت؟؟؟ :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
دیگ فقط سریع رسونده خودشو

----------


## 😊😊😊

> چه کانالی؟


 @drsebti توو تل

----------


## yashar.b

آغا الان فقط روبوسی با سبطی میچسبه و لاغیر   :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> ویدئو مسیجه سبطیو نگا کنین فک کنم روو موتوره


موهاش لعنتی موهاش😂😂 :Yahoo (4): :-d

----------


## 😊😊😊

> موهاش لعنتی موهاش:-d


دقیییییقااااا دقییییییقاااااا تووو کفه موهاشم  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## milad475

من نمیتونم برم تل
یکی لطف کنه این ویدعو مسیج سبطی رو اپ کنه
مرسی

----------


## moeinn

> آغا الان فقط روبوسی با سبطی میچسبه و لاغیر


الان داره میره سرکلاس پدر بچه ها رو درمیاره

----------


## Heni

> بچه ها این موزیک رو از چاوشی گوش کنید دقیقا حال و هوای ما رو میگه.
> http://s1.mm-dl.xyz/1397/07/08/Mohse...ahe%20Mehr.mp3


اره واقعا اوضاع ماست.
گوش کردم عالی بود.
مرسی.

----------


## milad475

> من نمیتونم برم تل
> یکی لطف کنه این ویدعو مسیج سبطی رو اپ کنه
> مرسی


...

----------


## saj8jad

حالا که با کلی بدبختی تاثیر مثبت  شده باید در حرکنی خودجوش و مردمی در توییتر و اینستا و ... هشتگ های زیر  ترند بشن همراه با @منشن کردن  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20): 

#چیطوری_بطحایی؟!
#چیطوری_زرافشان؟!
#چیطوری_نویدادهم؟!
#چیطوری_زاهدی؟!

----------


## moeinn

معدل های 20و 19رو تگ کنید  اونام بیان اینقدر پز معدلشونو میزدن

----------


## saj8jad

> معدل های 20و 19رو تگ کنید  اونام بیان اینقدر پز معدلشونو میزدن


بیا بردارید منشن کنیدشون  :Yahoo (76): 
محمد1397 ویژه منشن بشه فقط  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## moeinn

> *@mohammad1397 چرا تگ نميشه؟؟؟*


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ  خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## saj8jad

> [B @mohammad1397 چرا تگ نميشه؟؟؟[/B]


@mohammad1397

----------


## phzed

خداروشکر که مثبت شد 
از اولش هم یه جورایی پیدا بود که میشه دیگه خودتون بهتر از من میدونین
اما در هر حال دم بچه هایی که پیام میدادن پیگیری میکردن حضوری میرفتن پیش نماینده ها و در کل دم همتون گرم
ایشالله از این به بعد بدون استرس بچسبیم به درس :Yahoo (1):

----------

